# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Rise of the Runelords IC 2

## u-b

Justin lets the troglodyte run into the darkness northwards. And remains there "guarding". Actually, he des not see a thing. At least, not in the direction the troglodyte has ran. He does hear something through. Not from the north. He hears how Adalbert to the south-east parleys with throglodytes. This takes some time. Then adalbert summarizes it as follows.

*"They say this is a nursery. At least, it was a nursery before a group of boggards crept in and smashed all the eggs while the warriors were away fighting the boggards in the open. They say we can go ahead and kill everyone, the tribe is doomed anyway. I said we won't do such thing, but not sure if they are believing. They say if we want just pass their caves, we should take a narrow path to the right that would begin just north of here."*

----------


## Erloas

"Well that seems pretty much like we expected.  I wouldn't expect too much of value to be left, and I wouldn't trust them not to try something, but if they give us space I think we should leave them.  But we need to keep track of them, the last thing we need is to have them ambush us when we are dealing with some other problem.  I guess we should follow their directions, but still move slowly and cautiously as they're as likely to lead us astray as where we want to be, and there is still the rumors of the hydra to keep in mind."  Lebwen says after Adalbert shares what he learned.  He falls in line behind Iris when they're ready to move, keeping the lights just ahead of them.

----------


## DrK

*Justin Kaijitsu*

Justin listens to Lebwen and Adalbert summarising the conversation, then glances at the chamber with the smashed eggs. *"I do not think they will be a threat Lebwen, these are a beaten tribe. "*

He gestures at the one dead by his hand, *"They can hurt us, but if we are cautious and stay together they aren't much if a threat."*

He waits for the dancing lights to float ahead of him and follows them weapons ready, moving gracefully and carefully. 

_


_



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show


HPs 36/ 36 
Saves + 6/ 5/ 3  

AC 18 (touch 14, FF 14) CMD 18

Effects: 
(Justin) Indomitable Presence: (All allies within 30-ft. of his position gain the benefits of the Die Hard feat, and may add his warlord initiation modifier to Fortitude saves versus death effects, fatigue or exhaustion effects, or poison effects as a morale bonus.) 


Stance:  Reaching blade stance (+1d6 dam, 1 attack gets +5ft reach)
Stance:  Primal Hunter (+10ft speed and scent)

Readied:
1. (TD) Swift Claws [Strike] Attack with both weapons
1. (MC) Flowing Creek [Counter] Perform dance to negate attack +5ft step
1. (TD) Leading Dragon [Boost] Swift, Jump +10 to the check
2. (GL) Call to Arms [Strike] +2d6 damage, adjacent ally granted move action
2. (PF) Bloody Riposte [Counter] Counter attack, do +2d6 damage

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*

*"Egg. Smashing."*, Lizuga says through clenched teeth. She is clearly making an effort to keep herself together, as she ask Adalbert to *"Please inform them that we intend to kill every single Boggard for that"*. 

She steps on the head of her hammer to flip it up into her hand, nods to the last trogs, and sets off in the direction they suggested. This time, she is not waiting for Justin to take the lead. 



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 20 (+4 counter), Touch 11, FF 19, CMD 17|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 31/31 

_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Oaken Shield +4 AC Counter, Encouraging Roar, Armor-piercing Thrust, Curate's Strike. Phalanx Lancer Stance._

----------


## u-b

Having reassured the troglodytes that you don't want to eradicate their tribe, you part with them and follow their directions. The path to the north expands into a large chamber to northwest. You don't see _how_ large it is, because your dancing lights do not illuminate far enough. You hear shouts in Draconic coming from the darkness and someone in there casts a spell or two, but you just let them be, turning into a narrow passage to the east that soon turns north and then northwest and then you really lose direction. The passage is very long, maybe as long as the distance from the witch house to troglodyte cave, and seems to be artifical. You have no idea when it was dug, but can only tell it's not new by any measure. It ends, or, shall we say, continues, with a cave room, about 50 feet in diameter, though it is not nearly circular, from which you can access three other, very similar, passages: one continuing in seemingly the same direction in which you were going; and two others going about 60 and 120 degrees to your left.

The cave is about twenty feet high at the center of the intersection and features a monument made of polished black basalt, seven-sided with the same great rune carved on each face. The top portion of the monument has broken away, revealing what appears to be a hollow space within. An astounding number of strange albino insectoid creatures, each the size of a man's finger, scuttle and scurry along the walls.

----------


## CasualViking

Lizuga looks to her comrades, stumped by this split.

----------


## DrK

*Justin Kaijitsu*

Justin looks at Lizuga, the occasional glance over his shoulder in case any troglodytes are chasing them. *"Are you ok Lizuga? Did the egg smashing bother you?"*

Looking at the strange grubs he glances at the others. *"Are they hostile? Will they leave us be?"* Glancing at the passageways he gestures to the middle one. *"How about the middle one in case you have any better ideas?"*

Edging towards he keeps to the dancing lights and away from the grubs

_


_



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show


HPs 36/ 36 
Saves + 6/ 5/ 3  

AC 18 (touch 14, FF 14) CMD 18

Effects: 
(Justin) Indomitable Presence: (All allies within 30-ft. of his position gain the benefits of the Die Hard feat, and may add his warlord initiation modifier to Fortitude saves versus death effects, fatigue or exhaustion effects, or poison effects as a morale bonus.) 


Stance:  Reaching blade stance (+1d6 dam, 1 attack gets +5ft reach)
Stance:  Primal Hunter (+10ft speed and scent)

Readied:
1. (TD) Swift Claws [Strike] Attack with both weapons
1. (MC) Flowing Creek [Counter] Perform dance to negate attack +5ft step
1. (TD) Leading Dragon [Boost] Swift, Jump +10 to the check
2. (GL) Call to Arms [Strike] +2d6 damage, adjacent ally granted move action
2. (PF) Bloody Riposte [Counter] Counter attack, do +2d6 damage

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

As Justin moves forwards Iris concentrates on the monument in the center of the chamber, checking for magic and without touching it inspecting it to see if any particular heritage or craftsmanship of note is evident. "Adalbert, does that rune belong to one of the Thassilonian Runelords?"

*Spoiler: actions*
Show

Cast detect magic
Cast sift

Perception (1d20+5)[*6*]
Knowledge (if needed) (1d20)[*10*] +?

----------


## u-b

Iris quickly checks the monument as Adalbert confirms that the rune is of Thassilonian origin. The hollow space within inside of the monument has a complex shape, but Iris fails to make any conclusions as to what it might mean because she notices something insect-like in there alsost as large as she is. It seems to be waving the antennas at the entrance into its space. Meanwhile the tiny albino insectoid creatures seems to be somewhat attracted to your trail and yourselves...

*Spoiler*
Show

If you detect magic anyway, spend the time and cast know (arcana) for the school.

----------


## Erloas

"There were a bunch of insects at the last runewell wasn't there?  So I assume the runewell for this temple is very close by.  Do we know any of the aspects of this runelord to know what to expect?"  Lebwen says as he looks around monument. "Maybe the insects are somehow indicative to the aspect of the runelord?" He says as he examines the insects more closely, seeing if they react as individuals or as a group, then he prods one generally with the handle of his morningstar.

----------


## DrK

*Justin Kaijitsu*

As Lebwen and Adalbert look around at the ruins Justin makes sure not keep moving, pacing around keeping away from the grubs and his swords readied, *"Any ideas what it was? It looks pretty old?"* Keeping an eye on the grubs he follows up with *"Still, this don't look like the nicest place to linger."* Glancing at the 3 options he looks to their de-facto leaders (Lizuge and Lebwen), and nods to the middle path (of the three they face). *"You still happy with terrifying dark cave number 2?"*


_


_



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show


HPs 36/ 36 
Saves + 6/ 5/ 3  

AC 18 (touch 14, FF 14) CMD 18

Effects: 
(Justin) Indomitable Presence: (All allies within 30-ft. of his position gain the benefits of the Die Hard feat, and may add his warlord initiation modifier to Fortitude saves versus death effects, fatigue or exhaustion effects, or poison effects as a morale bonus.) 


Stance:  Reaching blade stance (+1d6 dam, 1 attack gets +5ft reach)  *[ACTIVE]*
Stance:  Primal Hunter (+10ft speed and scent)

Readied:
1. (TD) Swift Claws [Strike] Attack with both weapons
1. (MC) Flowing Creek [Counter] Perform dance to negate attack +5ft step
1. (TD) Leading Dragon [Boost] Swift, Jump +10 to the check
2. (GL) Call to Arms [Strike] +2d6 damage, adjacent ally granted move action
2. (PF) Bloody Riposte [Counter] Counter attack, do +2d6 damage

----------


## u-b

The insects further away still seem to wander randomly, but the ones close to you seem to exhibit some attraction. They even start crawling up your boots and your legs. Lebwen feels a painful bite and has to shake one off his pants. It does not seem to react intelligently, but keeps trying to get onto Lebwen again even after being prodded with the morningstar.

*Spoiler*
Show

I want to know what stance Justin is using right now, if any.

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

"Oh, there's a bigger one in there" says Iris, staying well away from the thing "Don't get too near it". Conscious that the critters seem to be growing agitated she quickly casts her spell...

*Spoiler: detect magic*
Show

Yep, cast _detect magic_, range 60ft. Will be say 30ft distant from monument, depending on room size.
Iris has no ranks in Knowledge (Arcana) so will spend max 2 rounds seeking presence, number & power of any auras.


...if nothing of note she hurriedly follows the others down the chosen passageway.

----------


## CasualViking

*"Terrifying dark cave number two it is".*

----------


## u-b

Iris detects quite a lot of auras, all of them faint. Iris expects most of them to belong to those ahead of her in the detection cone, such as Lebwen. At least, you discover this is _not_ a powerful magical artifact. The insects visibly congregate around Lebwen and seem to have noticed most of the others even it takes some time for them to pinpoint and gather around anyone. Those who can get to you start crawling up your legs and check if you are tasty. Lebwen in particular is beset by more of them than he can shake off. You decide that enough is enough and head into the middle tunnel.

You walk the narrow tunnel for some time, than see ahead of you a large cavern with a cathedral-like ceiling that rises to a height of forty feet above. The ground is smooth and clear of debris, save for a few large boulders and rocks here and there. Along the western wall, flanked by passageways to either side, menaces a frightful wall-carving of an enormous multiheaded frog demon crouched on a mound of skulls and bones. Four crude nests of mud and reeds lie on the floor here and there.

There are four boggards in the room and they all have been alerted them by your dancing illumination and armed.

*Spoiler*
Show

Lebwen has been bitten for a total of (1d6)[*4*] hit points.

You can roll know (religion) 20. Adalbert's take on it is (1d20+8)[*21*]. => The multiheaded frog demon is Gogunta, the sole goddess that the boggards respect.

----------


## DrK

*Justin Kaijitsu*

Justin looks about at the horrible looking chamber and shivers. *"What vile place is this what savage creatures do these guys worship."* Eyeing the carving warily he advances towards the boggards, both weapons held point down in an attempt to look reassuring. *"Eh lads, we want the lighthouse don't need no trouble.."* he offers hopefully, trying to sound friendly. 

_
A diplomacy roll if one is needed  (1d20+8)[22]


_



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show


HPs 36/ 36 
Saves + 6/ 5/ 3  

AC 18 (touch 14, FF 14) CMD 18

Effects: 
(Justin) Indomitable Presence: (All allies within 30-ft. of his position gain the benefits of the Die Hard feat, and may add his warlord initiation modifier to Fortitude saves versus death effects, fatigue or exhaustion effects, or poison effects as a morale bonus.) 


Stance:  Reaching blade stance (+1d6 dam, 1 attack gets +5ft reach) [ACTIVE]
Stance:  Primal Hunter (+10ft speed and scent)

Readied:
1. (TD) Swift Claws [Strike] Attack with both weapons
1. (MC) Flowing Creek [Counter] Perform dance to negate attack +5ft step
1. (TD) Leading Dragon [Boost] Swift, Jump +10 to the check
2. (GL) Call to Arms [Strike] +2d6 damage, adjacent ally granted move action
2. (PF) Bloody Riposte [Counter] Counter attack, do +2d6 damage

----------


## u-b

They look at you, then croak among themselves, then one of them leaves the cave. He soon comes back with yet another boggard. By the look of the other boggards, the newcomer seems to be someone in charge. That boggard boss comes forward, eyes you and croaks *"Who you? Why here? How come?"* in broken Common.

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*

Lizuga glares at the Boggards, but does not actively threaten them.



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 20 (+4 counter), Touch 11, FF 19, CMD 17|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 31/31 

_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Oaken Shield +4 AC Counter, Encouraging Roar, Armor-piercing Thrust, Curate's Strike. Phalanx Lancer Stance._

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*

*"We go to lighthouse. Not here for you".* 



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 20 (+4 counter), Touch 11, FF 19, CMD 17|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 31/31 

_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Oaken Shield +4 AC Counter, Encouraging Roar, Armor-piercing Thrust, Curate's Strike. Phalanx Lancer Stance._

----------


## DrK

*Justin Kaijitsu*

Justin glances at Lizuga and rests a hand on her shoulder, remembering how angry she has been about the smashed eggs he nods and re-iterates slowly what they want. *"We look for the lady who was here. We need to go to the Lighthouse. You show now..."* The last bit said again, with a friendly-ish tone. Although he is no where near foolish enough to sheathe his weapons

_


_



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show


HPs 36/ 36 
Saves + 6/ 5/ 3  

AC 18 (touch 14, FF 14) CMD 18

Effects: 
(Justin) Indomitable Presence: (All allies within 30-ft. of his position gain the benefits of the Die Hard feat, and may add his warlord initiation modifier to Fortitude saves versus death effects, fatigue or exhaustion effects, or poison effects as a morale bonus.) 


Stance:  Reaching blade stance (+1d6 dam, 1 attack gets +5ft reach) [ACTIVE]
Stance:  Primal Hunter (+10ft speed and scent)

Readied:
1. (TD) Swift Claws [Strike] Attack with both weapons
1. (MC) Flowing Creek [Counter] Perform dance to negate attack +5ft step
1. (TD) Leading Dragon [Boost] Swift, Jump +10 to the check
2. (GL) Call to Arms [Strike] +2d6 damage, adjacent ally granted move action
2. (PF) Bloody Riposte [Counter] Counter attack, do +2d6 damage

----------


## u-b

The boggard boss remains silent for some time, then he says: *"Go back. Go left."* He then becomes silent again. After some time it becomes apparent that he has nothing to add to that.

*Spoiler*
Show

Unless you object, I'll move you as directed sometime tomorrow.

----------


## DrK

*Justin Kaijitsu*

Justin backs up, a look of relief at the others. *"That went better than I expected. I had thought they would attack. Shall we jog through that bug cave so poor Lebwen doesn't get eaten again."* He nods forwards and hustles back that way, this time shifting from the dancing style of movement to a more predatory like that of a primal hunter.  

_

shift stance to Primal Hunter
_



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show


HPs 36/ 36 
Saves + 6/ 5/ 3  

AC 18 (touch 14, FF 14) CMD 18

Effects: 
(Justin) Indomitable Presence: (All allies within 30-ft. of his position gain the benefits of the Die Hard feat, and may add his warlord initiation modifier to Fortitude saves versus death effects, fatigue or exhaustion effects, or poison effects as a morale bonus.) 


Stance:  Reaching blade stance (+1d6 dam, 1 attack gets +5ft reach) 
Stance:  Primal Hunter (+10ft speed and scent)  [ACTIVE]

Readied:
1. (TD) Swift Claws [Strike] Attack with both weapons
1. (MC) Flowing Creek [Counter] Perform dance to negate attack +5ft step
1. (TD) Leading Dragon [Boost] Swift, Jump +10 to the check
2. (GL) Call to Arms [Strike] +2d6 damage, adjacent ally granted move action
2. (PF) Bloody Riposte [Counter] Counter attack, do +2d6 damage

----------


## u-b

Having been so informed by the boggards, you walk the narrow passage back to the cave with the broken seven-sided basalt monument. You observe much more insect activity there, partially extending into the passages you've recently walked. Justin can smell a complex mix of insect pheromones in the air as the strange pale bugs search for something around.

*Spoiler*
Show

Treat it as theree roach swarms: one in the passage you are in, one in the passage to the trog caves and one around the monument.

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

"Ugh...There's a lot of them. Anyone have any fire or anything to keep them away?"

----------


## DrK

*Justin Kaijitsu*

Looking at the carpets of bugs he looks at his swords and shakes his head. *"Nope. No flames, no torches. I'm thinking we just sprint past 'em and keep running. Doubt they'll stray too far their nest."*

He checks the fastening on his boots and readies to run and jump if they agree. 

_

shift stance to Primal Hunter
_



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show


HPs 36/ 36 
Saves + 6/ 5/ 3  

AC 18 (touch 14, FF 14) CMD 18

Effects: 
(Justin) Indomitable Presence: (All allies within 30-ft. of his position gain the benefits of the Die Hard feat, and may add his warlord initiation modifier to Fortitude saves versus death effects, fatigue or exhaustion effects, or poison effects as a morale bonus.) 


Stance:  Reaching blade stance (+1d6 dam, 1 attack gets +5ft reach) 
Stance:  Primal Hunter (+10ft speed and scent)  [ACTIVE]

Readied:
1. (TD) Swift Claws [Strike] Attack with both weapons
1. (MC) Flowing Creek [Counter] Perform dance to negate attack +5ft step
1. (TD) Leading Dragon [Boost] Swift, Jump +10 to the check
2. (GL) Call to Arms [Strike] +2d6 damage, adjacent ally granted move action
2. (PF) Bloody Riposte [Counter] Counter attack, do +2d6 damage

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*

*"I suppose so"*. Lizuga glares back at the boggards one last time, and prays silently, her lips just barely moving as she thinks to herself. 

_"Lady, forgive me. I still want to kill them for their egg-smashing. And I will not forgive them. But I will spare their lives, and not answer killing with killing. Thy will be done". 
_

And then, she rushes through the swarm of nasty bugs. 



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 20 (+4 counter), Touch 11, FF 19, CMD 17|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 31/31 

_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Oaken Shield +4 AC Counter, Encouraging Roar, Armor-piercing Thrust, Curate's Strike. Phalanx Lancer Stance._

----------


## u-b

As you hurry past the bugs, armors and weapons rattling, you notice something larger, almost human-sized crawling out of the central seven-sided monument. You don't stop and take the passage to the left. Iris got a few painful bites for *2* damage before she shook the bugs off, but overall you were just fine. You follow the narrow tunnel for some time, losing whatever limited sense of direction you had, until you encounter, at the end of the tunnel, a square chamber of worked stone. Its walls are made of blue-veined white marble. The ceiling is supported by columns masterfully sculpted to depict voluptuous warrior women wielding two-headed guisarmes, with each column unique and strikingly detailed. At the center of the room, a ten-foot-square shaft leads down into the darkness below.

----------


## DrK

*Justin Kaijitsu*

Justin grins at the others, *"Phew, glad we are past those bugs. Are you okay Iris?"* he asks his bow wielding friend as he helps brush the bugs off her back. Pushing down the tunnel eyes wide as he scans for danger, enjoying the dancing lights illuminating the tunnel walls. As they reach this strange room he pauses. *"Impressive aren't they."* he mutters looking at the statues, then at Lizuga, *"Reckon one of them looks like you?"* he offers with a wry grin. 

Advancing to the hole he glances down at the entranceway...

_

shift stance to Reaching blade
Perception (1d20+7)[12]
_



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show


HPs 36/ 36 
Saves + 6/ 5/ 3  

AC 18 (touch 14, FF 14) CMD 18

Effects: 
(Justin) Indomitable Presence: (All allies within 30-ft. of his position gain the benefits of the Die Hard feat, and may add his warlord initiation modifier to Fortitude saves versus death effects, fatigue or exhaustion effects, or poison effects as a morale bonus.) 


Stance:  Reaching blade stance (+1d6 dam, 1 attack gets +5ft reach) [ACTIVE] 
Stance:  Primal Hunter (+10ft speed and scent)  

Readied:
1. (TD) Swift Claws [Strike] Attack with both weapons
1. (MC) Flowing Creek [Counter] Perform dance to negate attack +5ft step
1. (TD) Leading Dragon [Boost] Swift, Jump +10 to the check
2. (GL) Call to Arms [Strike] +2d6 damage, adjacent ally granted move action
2. (PF) Bloody Riposte [Counter] Counter attack, do +2d6 damage

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*

*"Well. I suppose you would have to see me in just my shift to make that call, Justin.* After that statement, Lizuga quickly turns her back and crouches down over her pack to get out the rope, her face hidden by her hair. 

She comes back up with the rope. Not suspecting constructs at all, she starts tying the rope around the waist of one of the columns.



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 20 (+4 counter), Touch 11, FF 19, CMD 17|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 31/31 

_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Oaken Shield +4 AC Counter, Encouraging Roar, Armor-piercing Thrust, Curate's Strike. Phalanx Lancer Stance._

----------


## u-b

Justin steps closer to the shaft just as Lizuga crouches over her pack. Despite the dancing lights hanging in the air right over the shaft, Justin can only see about top five feet of it. The rest is covered by darkness. Before Justin can think about what that could mean or step even closer, he hears the sound of stone moving on stone in heavy steps on both sides of him, left and right, quickly followed by stony glaives attacking him from from both directions. Not ready for the coordinated attack, he is only manages to evede one of the glaives and is hit hard for *12*, *11* and *7* damage...

*Spoiler*
Show

Stone guisarme: (1d20+9)[24] for (2d4+5)[12]
Stone guisarme: (1d20+9)[13] for (2d4+5)[8]
Stone guisarme: (1d20+9)[18] for (2d4+5)[11]
Stone guisarme: (1d20+9)[28] for (2d4+5)[7]


The northern four columns have moved from their places to attack Justin. Dancing ligts not shown, but assume they illuminate the room (but not the shaft!) clearly enough.

*=> Party*

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*

Lizuga winces as she hears grinding stone and the sounds of combat. She drops her pack and whirls around, standing side by side with Justin and lashing out instinctively. As her hammer cracks against the stone, she lets out a burst of healing light that washes over Justin, and her allies' weapon flicker with a slight glow for a moment. 

_5' step to J20, Move: ready shield, free: draw weapon, standard: Curate's Strike at L22 attack - (1d20+8)[24], dam - (1d12+5)[15]+(1d6)[1]. A hit heals Justin for 10 hp. Changing stance to Spoils of War. 
_



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 20 (+4 counter), Touch 11, FF 19, CMD 17|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 31/31 

_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Oaken Shield +4 AC Counter, Encouraging Roar, Armor-piercing Thrust, Spoiler
Show

Curate's Strike
. Spoils of War Stance._

----------


## DrK

*Justin Kaijitsu*

Justin is driven to his knees as the glaives savage him, blood spraying from the 3 massive gashes. Reeling he steps backwards, slashing frantically at the nearest one with rapier and sword *"ah, they are alive he mutters"* even as Lizuga's healing washes over him. 

_

Swift claws
- rapier (1d20+9)[15] dam (2d6+9)[17] 
---- rapier dam (3d6)[12] [hard 12, 15 HP's] 
- shortsword (1d20+9)[28] dam (2d6+7)[19] 
---- short swd dam (3d6)[12] [hard 12, 12 HPs]

Step to K20
Dancing counter if hit (1d20+11)[22] to negate hit 
_



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show


HPs 16/ 36 !
Saves + 6/ 5/ 3  

AC 18 (touch 14, FF 14) CMD 18

Effects: 
(Justin) Indomitable Presence: (All allies within 30-ft. of his position gain the benefits of the Die Hard feat, and may add his warlord initiation modifier to Fortitude saves versus death effects, fatigue or exhaustion effects, or poison effects as a morale bonus.) 


Stance:  Reaching blade stance (+1d6 dam, 1 attack gets +5ft reach) [ACTIVE] 
Stance:  Primal Hunter (+10ft speed and scent)  

Readied:
1. (TD) Swift Claws [Strike] Attack with both weapons
1. (MC) Flowing Creek [Counter] Perform dance to negate attack +5ft step
1. (TD) Leading Dragon [Boost] Swift, Jump +10 to the check
2. (GL) Call to Arms [Strike] +2d6 damage, adjacent ally granted move action
2. (PF) Bloody Riposte [Counter] Counter attack, do +2d6 damage

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

"Thanks Justin. Yes, I'm okay. Let's not go back that way." She half-grins trying to shrug off the awkward situation as she flicks off the last of the critters with his help. As she enters the next chamber her eyes widen in delight a the sight of the statues.

"This craftsmanship is outstanding. The folk who built this place had some true talent. Just look at how the edges have been brought to such a fine point....whoa!" Iris stumbles back, stunned as the sculpted columns burst into action.

She draws her bow and fires, hoping to distract them from her beleagured friend.

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

*Misc:* 5ft step as needed
*Full:* longbow (1d20+6)[*19*] +3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon, -2 Rapid Shot) damage (1d8+2)[*6*]
longbow (1d20+6)[*14*] +3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon, -2 Rapid Shot) damage (1d8+2)[*3*]

Presuming I'm positioned to avoid an AoO....

*Adoration: immediate sanctuary (Will DC13)
*Agent of Chance: immediate - adjacent ally can reroll a skill check

----------


## Erloas

"Thanks Justin, it's nice when someone else runs head first into the enemy instead of me occasionally" Lebwen quips as the statues attacks. He then steps forwards muttering a spell and attacking the nearest statue.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


spell casting cauterize and attacking with 5ft step.

attack 1
(1d20+5)[*15*] +7 base, -2 combat casting
(1d8+4)[*5*]

attack 2
(1d20+5)[*7*] +7 base, -2 combat casting
(1d8+4)[*7*]

+1 damage to first hit for the cauterize spell.

----------


## u-b

Lizuga hits one of animated statues with her hammer, almost breaking the hammer in process, but still causing a noticeabe dent in fine stonework for *11* damage. Justin tries to step away from the center of attention and hits another statue for *12* and *14* damage, his swords ringing and dinging, but withstanding the hits quite well. Iris shoots twice, hits twice, but only does a barely noticiable dent for *1* damage. Lebwen attacks a statue, but only hits once and for zero effect. *"They are probably guarding the entrance! We can fall back into the passage to have a narrow front!"* shouts Adalbert from the back.

Having much more targets now, the statue seem to attack them all with no coordination. Luzuga gets a nasty cut for *9* damage, but everyone else evades the attacks.

*Spoiler*
Show

Lebwen's sword takes (3d6)[*6*] minus hardness.

Adalbert starts his performance.

Stone guisarme: (1d20+5)[14] for (2d4+5)[8] vs Lebwen
Stone guisarme: (1d20+5)[11] for (2d4+5)[10] vs Justin
Stone guisarme: (1d20+5)[11] for (2d4+5)[12] vs Lizuga
Stone guisarme: (1d20+5)[25] for (2d4+5)[9] vs Luzuga
Stone guisarme confirm: (1d20+5)[15] for (4d4+10)[20] vs Luzuga



*=> Party*

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*

*"No-one dies! Everyone fights! Crack the stones! The Lady fights with us!"*. Lizuga slowly backs up. Her companions feel a wave of strength and confidence wash through them. 

_5' step to J19, swift: Encouraging Roar, standard: Recover Maneuvers. 
_



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 20 (+4 counter), Touch 11, FF 19, CMD 17|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 22+12/31 

_Triage 3/4. Maneuvers readied: Oaken Shield +4 AC Counter, Encouraging Roar, Armor-piercing Thrust, Curate's Strike. Spoils of War Stance._

----------


## DrK

*Justin Kaijitsu*

Even as the stone women attack he nimbly leaps out the way ducking between the glaives now's he alert. With the shouted clues from Adalbert and Lizgua's inspiration he attacks the nearest one in a flurry of blades hoping his blades can hold up to the attack without shattering.

_
Full attack
- rapier (1d20+11)[17] dam (2d6+11)[16]
---- rapier dam (3d6)[13] [hard 12, 15 HP's]
- short sword (1d20+11)[21] dam (2d6+9)[11]
---- short sword dam (3d6)[7] [hard 12, 15 HP's]


Dancing counter if hit (1d20+11)[25] to negate hit

_



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show



- Bard story +2AC, +2 to hit
- Golden Roar +2 hit/dam


HPs 20/ 36 +12 Temp
Saves + 6/ 5/ 3  

AC 18 (touch 14, FF 14) CMD 18

Effects: 
(Justin) Indomitable Presence: (All allies within 30-ft. of his position gain the benefits of the Die Hard feat, and may add his warlord initiation modifier to Fortitude saves versus death effects, fatigue or exhaustion effects, or poison effects as a morale bonus.) 


Stance:  Reaching blade stance (+1d6 dam, 1 attack gets +5ft reach) [ACTIVE] 
Stance:  Primal Hunter (+10ft speed and scent)  

Readied:
1. (TD) Swift Claws [Strike] Attack with both weapons
1. (MC) Flowing Creek [Counter] Perform dance to negate attack +5ft step
1. (TD) Leading Dragon [Boost] Swift, Jump +10 to the check
2. (GL) Call to Arms [Strike] +2d6 damage, adjacent ally granted move action
2. (PF) Bloody Riposte [Counter] Counter attack, do +2d6 damage

----------


## Erloas

"Lets fall back and see what we can figure out before we break our weapons.  Maybe they have a weakness we can see with a moment." Lebwen says as he swings his sword at the statue and then takes a step back towards the tunnel entrance.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


attack and 5ft step

(1d20+9)[*20*] +7 base, +2 encouraging roar
(1d8+6)[*12*] +4 base, +2 encouraging roar

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

As her friends weapons bash and clatter against the constructs Iris focuses and lets fly a couple more arrows. She winces at the act of attacking something of such skillful craftsmanship, even if it is trying to kill her friends.

*Spoiler: actions & status*
Show

*Swift:* Judgment (Smiting) weapons count as magic for the purposes of bypassing DR
*Misc:* 5ft to I17
*Full:* longbow (1d20+10)[*21*] +3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon, -2 Rapid Shot, +2 Encouraging Roar, +2 Naturalist) damage (1d8+4)[*9*]
longbow (1d20+10)[*30*] +3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon, -2 Rapid Shot, +2 Encouraging Roar, +2 Naturalist) damage (1d8+4)[*12*]
crit? (1d20+10)[17] +3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon, -2 Rapid Shot, +2 Encouraging Roar, +2 Naturalist) damage (1d8+4)[8](1d8+4)[10]

*Iris of Shelyn*
F NG Human (Varisian) Inquisitor (Urban Infiltrator), *Level* 4, *Init* 7, *HP* 21/21, *Speed* 30ft
*AC* 20, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 3, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  MW Composite Longbow (+2 Str)*  +8 (+3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon) (1d8+2, x3)
*  Morningstar (two-handed)*  +5 (+3 BAB, +2 Str) (1d8+3, x2)
*  Dagger*  +5 (+3 BAB, +2 Str) or ranged +7 (+3 BAB, +4 Dex) (1d4+2, 19-20/ x2)
*Mithral MW Chain Shirt Armour* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 18, Con 8, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 10
*Condition* 
*Lucky Number [4](24 hours): reroll or +2 Luck bonus if number [3] rolled
*Adoration: immediate sanctuary (Will DC13)
*Agent of Chance: immediate - adjacent ally can reroll a skill check
*Indomitable Presence (Justin): All allies within 30-ft. of Justin gain the benefits of the Die Hard feat, and +2 morale to Fortitude saves versus death effects, fatigue or exhaustion effects, or poison effects
*Spoils of War Stance (Lizuga): Allies within 30' heal 4 hp when they hit with an attack (once per round).
*Encouraging Roar (Lizuga): +2 [morale] to hit and damage for 1 round
*Judgment (Smiting): The inquisitors weapons count as magic for the purposes of bypassing damage reduction.
*Naturalist (Adalbert): +2 insight bonus to AC, attacks & saves vs identified creature

----------


## u-b

Lizuga conducts more healing energy and encourages the fighters even as she slowly retreats back towards the tunnel. Justin fights on and stands his ground. He stabs the nearest construct for *11* damage, shattering it, and then lunges at the next, dealing it *6* damage. So far, the swords are ringing and dinging, but are holding just fine. Lebwen hits the construct nearest to him for *7* damage and makes a step back towards the tunnel. Iris keeps shooting. Her first arrow leaves a visible dent in the marble and the second shot shatters both the arrow and the statue outright.

Two remaining statues make their attacks against Justin, but the young man is too nimble to be easily hit.

*Spoiler*
Show

Stone guisarme: (1d20+5)[14] for (2d4+5)[8] vs Justin
Stone guisarme: (1d20+5)[14] for (2d4+5)[11] vs Justin



*=> Party*

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*

Lizuga yanks off her shield, and grasps her soly symbol, sending a ray of sunlight that causes the stone lady to smoke and crack as it washes over her. 

_Move: Drop shield. Swift: Triage, 12 hp to Justin. Standard: Curate's Strike as a ray against i22. touch - (1d20+9)[22], force - (1d6+3)[6]_



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 20 (+4 counter), Touch 11, FF 19, CMD 17|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 31+12/31 

_Triage 3/4. Maneuvers readied: Oaken Shield +4 AC Counter, Encouraging Roar, Armor-piercing Thrust, Curate's Strike. Spoils of War Stance._

----------


## DrK

*Justin Kaijitsu*

Justin grins, bouyed up by the chaos as the battle rages, *"Come on.."* he calls out triumphantly as the nearest one shatters. Then ducks the clumsy blows, slipping between them. As Lizuga lights one up he nods at her, *"Aye, a fighting retreat, take advantage of the tunnel"* and punches forward with the rapier to the nearest one (K22) to drive it back before stepping away slightly towards the tunnel

_
Call to Arms 
(1d20+11)[30] dam (4d6+7)[17] Lizuga can take a move action 
  --- weapon damage (3d6)[8] Hard 12, HPs 14/15
Dancing counter if hit (1d20+11)[30] to negate hit


5ft step to K19
_



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show



- Bard story +2AC, +2 to hit


HPs 32/ 36 +12 Temp
Saves + 6/ 5/ 3  

AC 18 (touch 14, FF 14) CMD 18

Effects: 
(Justin) Indomitable Presence: (All allies within 30-ft. of his position gain the benefits of the Die Hard feat, and may add his warlord initiation modifier to Fortitude saves versus death effects, fatigue or exhaustion effects, or poison effects as a morale bonus.) 


Stance:  Reaching blade stance (+1d6 dam, 1 attack gets +5ft reach) [ACTIVE] 
Stance:  Primal Hunter (+10ft speed and scent)  

Readied:
1. (TD) Swift Claws [Strike] Attack with both weapons
1. (MC) Flowing Creek [Counter] Perform dance to negate attack +5ft step
1. (TD) Leading Dragon [Boost] Swift, Jump +10 to the check
2. (GL) Call to Arms [Strike] +2d6 damage, adjacent ally granted move action
2. (PF) Bloody Riposte [Counter] Counter attack, do +2d6 damage

----------


## Erloas

See that Justin isn't falling back and that the statues are breaking before their weapons Lebwen changes course and attacks again.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


move forward and attacks the closest

(1d20+7)[*21*] +7 base
(1d8+4)[*5*] +4 base

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

"That's it! Keep at them!" Iris keeps the arrows flying seeking clear shots as her friends engage in the melee.

*Spoiler: rolls & actions*
Show

*Full:* longbow (1d20+8)[*26*] +3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon, -2 Rapid Shot, +2 Naturalist) damage (1d8+2)[*7*]
longbow (1d20+8)[*11*] +3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon, -2 Rapid Shot, +2 Naturalist) damage (1d8+2)[*3*]

*Iris of Shelyn*
F NG Human (Varisian) Inquisitor (Urban Infiltrator), *Level* 4, *Init* 7, *HP* 21/21, *Speed* 30ft
*AC* 20, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 3, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  MW Composite Longbow (+2 Str)*  +8 (+3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon) (1d8+2, x3)
*  Morningstar (two-handed)*  +5 (+3 BAB, +2 Str) (1d8+3, x2)
*  Dagger*  +5 (+3 BAB, +2 Str) or ranged +7 (+3 BAB, +4 Dex) (1d4+2, 19-20/ x2)
*Mithral MW Chain Shirt Armour* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 18, Con 8, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 10
*Condition* 
*Lucky Number [4](24 hours): reroll or +2 Luck bonus if number [4] rolled
*Adoration: immediate sanctuary (Will DC13)
*Agent of Chance: immediate - adjacent ally can reroll a skill check
*Indomitable Presence (Justin): All allies within 30-ft. of Justin gain the benefits of the Die Hard feat, and +2 morale to Fortitude saves versus death effects, fatigue or exhaustion effects, or poison effects
*Spoils of War Stance (Lizuga): Allies within 30' heal 4 hp when they hit with an attack (once per round).
*Judgment (Smiting): The inquisitors weapons count as magic for the purposes of bypassing damage reduction.
*Naturalist (Adalbert): +2 insight bonus to AC, attacks & saves vs identified creature

----------


## u-b

Lizuga cures most of Justin's wounds and blasts a statue for moderate *6* damage. Justin hits the other hard, shattering it into pieces of stone. Lebwen ducks under the stone guisarme and hits the last remaining statue with the sword. That does no damage to either. Iris shoots two more arrows, but with no more lucky shots, only leaves a minor dent for *2* damage. The statue swings her glaive at Justin, and despite the man's best efforts at evading even hits, but, thanks to Lizuga's preventative healing, only inflicts a flesh wound for *9* damage.

*Spoiler*
Show

@DrK: was your last attack a crit?

Stone guisarme AoO: (1d20+5)[6] for (2d4+5)[12]
Sword damage: (3d6)[11] minus hardness
Stone guisarme: (1d20+5)[25] for (2d4+5)[9]
Stone guisarme confirm: (1d20+5)[9] for (4d4+10)[20]

Not updating the map. Only I22 left standing. In other news, I have no direct connection to this site and work through a proxy. We'll see if this gets any better or worse. As it is now, it's just an inconvenience.

*=> Party (Lizuga has an extra move before her turn)*

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*

"NOW WE FINISH IT!"

_Move+ free move: draw bastard sword and engage from behind to allow flanking, Swift: Encouraging Roar +2/+2, Standard: Armor-Piercing Thrust. Touch - (1d20+10)[16], dam - (1d10+9)[15], (damage to sword (3D6)[8])_



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 20 (+4 counter), Touch 11, FF 19, CMD 17|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 31+12/31 

_Triage 3/4. Maneuvers readied: Oaken Shield +4 AC Counter, Encouraging Roar, Armor-piercing Thrust, Curate's Strike. Spoils of War Stance._

----------


## DrK

*Justin Kaijitsu*

As the penultimate one falls, exploding into stone Justin enthused by Lizuga's encouragement rolls forward to the last one, *"Aye, finish it"* he adds echoing Lizuga's comments as he jabs forward again looking for a crack in the statue to shatter it. 

_
Move to attack 
(1d20+11)[26] dam [roll/2d6+7[/roll]  
  --- weapon damage (3d6)[16] Hard 12, HPs 14/15

EDIT: Damage roll was 14 in OOC
 - EDIT: I hadn't included Lizuga's encouraging roar so include an additional +2 hit/dam
_



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show



- Bard story +2AC, +2 to hit


HPs 36/ 36 +3 Temp
Saves + 6/ 5/ 3  

AC 18 (touch 14, FF 14) CMD 18

Effects: 
(Justin) Indomitable Presence: (All allies within 30-ft. of his position gain the benefits of the Die Hard feat, and may add his warlord initiation modifier to Fortitude saves versus death effects, fatigue or exhaustion effects, or poison effects as a morale bonus.) 


Stance:  Reaching blade stance (+1d6 dam, 1 attack gets +5ft reach) [ACTIVE] 
Stance:  Primal Hunter (+10ft speed and scent)  

Readied:
1. (TD) Swift Claws [Strike] Attack with both weapons
1. (MC) Flowing Creek [Counter] Perform dance to negate attack +5ft step
1. (TD) Leading Dragon [Boost] Swift, Jump +10 to the check
2. (GL) Call to Arms [Strike] +2d6 damage, adjacent ally granted move action
2. (PF) Bloody Riposte [Counter] Counter attack, do +2d6 damage

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

Iris focuses, keeping the arrows flying into the fray as her friends surround the remaining animated construction. "Such a shame. These creations are so darned persistent." she grunts as the arrows fly.

*Spoiler: rolls & actions*
Show

*Full:* longbow (1d20+8)[*23*] +3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon, -2 Rapid Shot, +2 Naturalist) damage (1d8+2)[*3*]
longbow (1d20+8)[*22*] +3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon, -2 Rapid Shot, +2 Naturalist) damage (1d8+2)[*8*]

*Iris of Shelyn*
F NG Human (Varisian) Inquisitor (Urban Infiltrator), *Level* 4, *Init* 7, *HP* 21/21, *Speed* 30ft
*AC* 20, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 3, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  MW Composite Longbow (+2 Str)*  +8 (+3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon) (1d8+2, x3)
*  Morningstar (two-handed)*  +5 (+3 BAB, +2 Str) (1d8+3, x2)
*  Dagger*  +5 (+3 BAB, +2 Str) or ranged +7 (+3 BAB, +4 Dex) (1d4+2, 19-20/ x2)
*Mithral MW Chain Shirt Armour* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 18, Con 8, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 10
*Condition* 
*Lucky Number [4](24 hours): reroll or +2 Luck bonus if number [4] rolled
*Adoration: immediate sanctuary (Will DC13)
*Agent of Chance: immediate - adjacent ally can reroll a skill check
*Indomitable Presence (Justin): All allies within 30-ft. of Justin gain the benefits of the Die Hard feat, and +2 morale to Fortitude saves versus death effects, fatigue or exhaustion effects, or poison effects
*Spoils of War Stance (Lizuga): Allies within 30' heal 4 hp when they hit with an attack (once per round).
*Judgment (Smiting): The inquisitors weapons count as magic for the purposes of bypassing damage reduction.
*Naturalist (Adalbert): +2 insight bonus to AC, attacks & saves vs identified creature

----------


## Erloas

Lebwen joins in the attack on the last one, swinging at the statue and hoping his weapon holds up.
"we wouldn't have to destroy them if they just left us alone"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d20+7)[*17*] +7 base
(1d8+4)[*10*] +4 base
damage vs weapon
(3d6)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

Lizuga goes around the statue to flank it. Without a shield to block the statue's long weapon, she barely evades a blow to the chest. She then hits the statue for *10* damage and got it distracted enough for Justin to hit it for *11* more damage. Iris lets fly two more arrows. The first bounces off without leaving a dent. The second _does_ leave a dent, but just a small one for *3* damage. Lebwen then hits the statue too. His sword does not like it, but neither does the statue. With a hit for *5* damage the statue's weapon breaks off and the statue freezes in place. This seems to be the last one. That said, there are more perfectly whole statues standing around the room and supporting the ceiling, but, at the moment, they don't seem like attacking you.

*Spoiler*
Show

Stone guisarme AoO: (1d20+5)[18] for (2d4+5)[11]

----------


## DrK

*Justin Kaijitsu*

As the last one falls Justin pauses and looks at the now bent rapier. Shaking his head, he looks ruefully at Lizuga and the others, *"Any of you know a good blacksmith?"* Grumbling he stows the rapier in its sheath with some effort and draws the second of his paired shortswords. *"Hope there isn't more of them, I'll run out of blades."*. Approaching the hole he peers into the darkness before pushing a fragment of one of the columns into the hole and listening to see how far it drops...

_

Perception (1d20+7)[15]

_



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show




HPs 36/ 36 +3 Temp
Saves + 6/ 5/ 3  

AC 18 (touch 14, FF 14) CMD 18

Effects: 
(Justin) Indomitable Presence: (All allies within 30-ft. of his position gain the benefits of the Die Hard feat, and may add his warlord initiation modifier to Fortitude saves versus death effects, fatigue or exhaustion effects, or poison effects as a morale bonus.) 


Stance:  Reaching blade stance (+1d6 dam, 1 attack gets +5ft reach) [ACTIVE] 
Stance:  Primal Hunter (+10ft speed and scent)  

Readied:
1. (TD) Swift Claws [Strike] Attack with both weapons
1. (MC) Flowing Creek [Counter] Perform dance to negate attack +5ft step
1. (TD) Leading Dragon [Boost] Swift, Jump +10 to the check
2. (GL) Call to Arms [Strike] +2d6 damage, adjacent ally granted move action
2. (PF) Bloody Riposte [Counter] Counter attack, do +2d6 damage

----------


## u-b

Justin's experiment with throwing down a stone fragment proves quite interesting. First, the shaft leading down is dark, even with dancing lights directly over it. The stone disappears into this blackness about 10 feet down the shaft. Second, Justin hears no sound of it ever hitting the bottom.

----------


## DrK

*Justin Kaijitsu*

As the light is swallowed up Justin, looks to Iris and Lebwen... *"So magical stuff?"* he asks, *"Guess should have expected it like that really."* Undeterred he shrugs, *"Didn't hear that stone so either must be dulled in some way way or its a really long way. Who's got rope? We can tie some round one of these statues and lower someone down"*

_


_



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show




HPs 36/ 36 +3 Temp
Saves + 6/ 5/ 3  

AC 18 (touch 14, FF 14) CMD 18

Effects: 
(Justin) Indomitable Presence: (All allies within 30-ft. of his position gain the benefits of the Die Hard feat, and may add his warlord initiation modifier to Fortitude saves versus death effects, fatigue or exhaustion effects, or poison effects as a morale bonus.) 


Stance:  Reaching blade stance (+1d6 dam, 1 attack gets +5ft reach) [ACTIVE] 
Stance:  Primal Hunter (+10ft speed and scent)  

Readied:
1. (TD) Swift Claws [Strike] Attack with both weapons
1. (MC) Flowing Creek [Counter] Perform dance to negate attack +5ft step
1. (TD) Leading Dragon [Boost] Swift, Jump +10 to the check
2. (GL) Call to Arms [Strike] +2d6 damage, adjacent ally granted move action
2. (PF) Bloody Riposte [Counter] Counter attack, do +2d6 damage

----------


## Erloas

"Well let's start with something easy, light up something Iris so we can see here" Lebwen says, and once we have another light source with us, he sends the dancing lights down as far as he can before it disappears or goes to the limit of the spell. "This should also tell us if it opens up or has some sort of magic going on." 

[range of lights is 140ft]

----------


## u-b

When you send dancing lights down the shaft, they just disappear into the darkness. They reappear when Lebwen controls them to move back. Seems like a magical darkness. Or something.

*Spoiler*
Show

Dancing lights disappear 10..15 feet down the shaft.

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*

*"Well, complaining doesn't churn the butter."* Lizuga goes pack to her pack to retrieve the rope and secure it around one of the pillars. She takes a moment to secure her armaments to her person. Then she looks expectantly at Justin.  



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 20 (+4 counter), Touch 11, FF 19, CMD 17|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 31/31 

_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Oaken Shield +4 AC Counter,Encouraging Roar, Armor-piercing Thrust, Curate's Strike. Spoils of War Stance._

----------


## DrK

*Justin Kaijitsu*

Justin looks at the rope, looks at his own rather thin biceps and then at Lizuga's muscular frame pauses before speaking. 

*"Maybe you lower me Lizuga? I reckon you are stronger than me so could haul me up faster than I could pull you up "* 

He glances at Lebwen, looking for some advice on how to word it without insulting Lizuga and moves to tie the rope around his waist

_


_



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show




HPs 36/ 36 +3 Temp
Saves + 6/ 5/ 3  

AC 18 (touch 14, FF 14) CMD 18

Effects: 
(Justin) Indomitable Presence: (All allies within 30-ft. of his position gain the benefits of the Die Hard feat, and may add his warlord initiation modifier to Fortitude saves versus death effects, fatigue or exhaustion effects, or poison effects as a morale bonus.) 


Stance:  Reaching blade stance (+1d6 dam, 1 attack gets +5ft reach) [ACTIVE] 
Stance:  Primal Hunter (+10ft speed and scent)  

Readied:
1. (TD) Swift Claws [Strike] Attack with both weapons
1. (MC) Flowing Creek [Counter] Perform dance to negate attack +5ft step
1. (TD) Leading Dragon [Boost] Swift, Jump +10 to the check
2. (GL) Call to Arms [Strike] +2d6 damage, adjacent ally granted move action
2. (PF) Bloody Riposte [Counter] Counter attack, do +2d6 damage

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*

Lizuga unstraps her shield and puts down her hammer. She steps to the edge of the pit, wraps the rope, and feeds it out as Justin walks down the side of the shaft. 



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 20 (+4 counter), Touch 11, FF 19, CMD 17|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 31/31 

_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Oaken Shield +4 AC Counter,Encouraging Roar, Armor-piercing Thrust, Curate's Strike. Spoils of War Stance._

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

Iris conjures an additional light to ensure that everyone can see while Lebwen is experimenting with his magical lights.

As Justin and Lizuga prepare their descent she inspects the area to see if she can determine the source or detect anything beyond. "Shelyn's luck guide your steps" she clasps Justin as he teeters over the lip.

*Spoiler: spells*
Show

Cast:
Detect Magic - down the shaft
Detect Evil - down the shaft
Guidance - on Justin

----------


## DrK

*Justin Kaijitsu*

Justin wraps and triples knots the rope and peers over the edge a brief, *"Wish me luck"* then he leans back and starts walking backwards down the wall, holding his breath as he enters the darkness.


_


_



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show




HPs 36/ 36 +3 Temp
Saves + 6/ 5/ 3  

AC 18 (touch 14, FF 14) CMD 18

Effects: 
(Justin) Indomitable Presence: (All allies within 30-ft. of his position gain the benefits of the Die Hard feat, and may add his warlord initiation modifier to Fortitude saves versus death effects, fatigue or exhaustion effects, or poison effects as a morale bonus.) 


Stance:  Reaching blade stance (+1d6 dam, 1 attack gets +5ft reach) [ACTIVE] 
Stance:  Primal Hunter (+10ft speed and scent)  

Readied:
1. (TD) Swift Claws [Strike] Attack with both weapons
1. (MC) Flowing Creek [Counter] Perform dance to negate attack +5ft step
1. (TD) Leading Dragon [Boost] Swift, Jump +10 to the check
2. (GL) Call to Arms [Strike] +2d6 damage, adjacent ally granted move action
2. (PF) Bloody Riposte [Counter] Counter attack, do +2d6 damage

----------


## u-b

Iris casts some spells, but Justin does not wait to know what they reveal and starts to descend right away. You soon lose sight of him, neither you hear him. The rope keeps moving and bearing his weight. Eventually, you lower the rope as much as you can. It is still under tension.

*Spoiler*
Show

Is that 50 feet of rope?
*Spoiler: Iris*
Show

There is no evil down the shaft as far as the spell can sense. There is a number of magical auras, though. First, you keep sensing Justin (his gear) descending down on the rope. Second, you also sense three auras starting about 10 feet down the shaft, all of faint strength. They extend 20, 20 and 40 feet down from where they start. Eventually you sense Justin to be out of two of them, but still within the third.
*Spoiler: Justin*
Show

You hold on to the rope and get down the shaft. About 10 feet down it goes pitch black. You also lose all hearing. Assuming you continue down, it is 20 more feet of descent before you regain your senses. You see a total blackness above you, but below you see a grand hall is made of polished gray marble. It is illuminated by burning glass balls hanged around at regular intervals and makes an U-turn right under your location, going from the north and to the north. Its ceiling rises to a height of about twenty feet, supported  by ornate columns whose central eight-foot-sections have been carved to resemble a beautiful woman. Below you is the piece of stone you threw down. It seems totally undamaged by the falling. A ten-foot-square platform sits in a wide alcove on the north wall, atop which lies a white marble sarcophagus with a painted lid. The painting is that of a beutiful woman. The sound of gently running water echoes along the hall to the west. You descend as much as the rope would let you, but are still a couple of feet shy of the floor.

----------


## Erloas

Lebwen sends the lights down with Justin as he goes down.  "How long before we go after him or try to pull him up?" Lebwen says to the others then leans over the edge and yells "Justin can you hear me? Can you see anything or hear me?"  
"If we don't hear anything back from him right away give a few deliberate pulls on the rope and see if he responds."  He says to Lizuga

----------


## DrK

*Justin Kaijitsu*

Looking around the cavern Justin looks in awe at the scene and the tomb before scrambling (or getting dragged) back up the rope. 

As he emerges from the darkness back to the top he grins, 
*"We have a tomb! At the bottom, the rope is few feet short but looks safe. The well is full of weird darkness and silence though so don't freak out."*

Looking around he nods to the big chunks of statue. *"Shall we tie up the ropes and shimmy down?"*


_
_



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show




HPs 36/ 36 +3 Temp
Saves + 6/ 5/ 3  

AC 18 (touch 14, FF 14) CMD 18

Effects: 
(Justin) Indomitable Presence: (All allies within 30-ft. of his position gain the benefits of the Die Hard feat, and may add his warlord initiation modifier to Fortitude saves versus death effects, fatigue or exhaustion effects, or poison effects as a morale bonus.) 


Stance:  Reaching blade stance (+1d6 dam, 1 attack gets +5ft reach) [ACTIVE] 
Stance:  Primal Hunter (+10ft speed and scent)  

Readied:
1. (TD) Swift Claws [Strike] Attack with both weapons
1. (MC) Flowing Creek [Counter] Perform dance to negate attack +5ft step
1. (TD) Leading Dragon [Boost] Swift, Jump +10 to the check
2. (GL) Call to Arms [Strike] +2d6 damage, adjacent ally granted move action
2. (PF) Bloody Riposte [Counter] Counter attack, do +2d6 damage

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

"I hope we don't have to destroy any more of these beautiful creations".

Iris helps secure the ropes and then, with everyone else, descends the shaft down through the weird effects into the tomb below.

*Spoiler: Climb check*
Show

Climb (1d20+1)[*12*]

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*

Lizuga descends the rope, not winning any awards for grace while doing so, then arms up at the bottom of the pit.



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 20 (+4 counter), Touch 11, FF 19, CMD 17|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 31/31 

_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Oaken Shield +4 AC Counter,Encouraging Roar, Armor-piercing Thrust, Curate's Strike. Spoils of War Stance._

----------


## Erloas

"Well I guess that settles it" Lebwen says as the others descend.  He takes another quick look around the chamber, helps Adalbert descend get started, then follows.

----------


## u-b

You descend down the rope through a zone of darkness and silence into a gray marble hall below. It is illuminated by burning glass balls hanged around at regular intervals and makes an U-turn right at your location, going from the north and to the north. Its ceiling rises to a height of about twenty feet, supported by ornate columns whose central eight-foot-sections have been carved to resemble a beautiful woman. A ten-foot-square platform sits in a wide alcove on the north wall, atop which lies a white marble sarcophagus with a painted lid. The painting is that of a beutiful woman. The sound of gently running water echoes along the hall to the west.

*Spoiler*
Show


You have descended around AK36.

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*

*"Does anyone else have rope? We could tie up these stony strumpets before we disturb anything else, just in case the get any ideas".* 



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 20 (+4 counter), Touch 11, FF 19, CMD 17|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 31/31 

_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Oaken Shield +4 AC Counter,Encouraging Roar, Armor-piercing Thrust, Curate's Strike. Spoils of War Stance._

----------


## DrK

*Justin Kaijitsu*

Shimmy down he stands looking around in wonder at the tombe, peering down the corridor to the left *"Running water? Maybe some kind of river?"* THen he glances down the corridor to the right, *"Wow, that is some tomb and mural! Its very impressive."* Creeping closer he walks slowly, ears and eyes alert, a shake of the head *"''Fraid not Liz, no more rope, its pretty heavy for a young lad like me."*

Creeping forwards he moves to the sarcophagus to get a clear look, curiosity vying with caution 

_
_



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show



Perception [roll[1d20+7[/roll] 


HPs 36/ 36 +3 Temp
Saves + 6/ 5/ 3  

AC 18 (touch 14, FF 14) CMD 18

Effects: 
(Justin) Indomitable Presence: (All allies within 30-ft. of his position gain the benefits of the Die Hard feat, and may add his warlord initiation modifier to Fortitude saves versus death effects, fatigue or exhaustion effects, or poison effects as a morale bonus.) 


Stance:  Reaching blade stance (+1d6 dam, 1 attack gets +5ft reach) [ACTIVE] 
Stance:  Primal Hunter (+10ft speed and scent)  

Readied:
1. (TD) Swift Claws [Strike] Attack with both weapons
1. (MC) Flowing Creek [Counter] Perform dance to negate attack +5ft step
1. (TD) Leading Dragon [Boost] Swift, Jump +10 to the check
2. (GL) Call to Arms [Strike] +2d6 damage, adjacent ally granted move action
2. (PF) Bloody Riposte [Counter] Counter attack, do +2d6 damage

----------


## Erloas

"We're on the coastline and underground, we very well could be under part of the ocean, so water could be just about anything. 
I have a net, but that probably isn't enough to hold down statues if they decide to move" Lebwen says.  He then casts detect magic and heads towards the sarcophagus with Justin.

----------


## u-b

The painted lid of the sarcophagus depicts a beautiful dark-haired, lithe woman sleeping with arms crossed over her chest. The lid is made of stone and looks rather heavy. Lebwen detects two auras. A strong aura _on_ the sarcophagus and a strong aura _in_ the sarcophagus.

*Spoiler*
Show

Roll know (arcana) twice if you feel lucky.

----------


## DrK

*Justin Kaijitsu*

*Wow, its amazing"* he says to Lebwen and the others as he approaches and circles the casket carefully. Squatting down he looks at the lid carefully, *"You thinking its trapped or can we prise the lid off this baby and see what is inside?"* He grins at the others as he waits for the opinions from the others as well.

_
_



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show



Perception (1d20+7)[*27*] 


HPs 36/ 36 +3 Temp
Saves + 6/ 5/ 3  

AC 18 (touch 14, FF 14) CMD 18

Effects: 
(Justin) Indomitable Presence: (All allies within 30-ft. of his position gain the benefits of the Die Hard feat, and may add his warlord initiation modifier to Fortitude saves versus death effects, fatigue or exhaustion effects, or poison effects as a morale bonus.) 


Stance:  Reaching blade stance (+1d6 dam, 1 attack gets +5ft reach) [ACTIVE] 
Stance:  Primal Hunter (+10ft speed and scent)  

Readied:
1. (TD) Swift Claws [Strike] Attack with both weapons
1. (MC) Flowing Creek [Counter] Perform dance to negate attack +5ft step
1. (TD) Leading Dragon [Boost] Swift, Jump +10 to the check
2. (GL) Call to Arms [Strike] +2d6 damage, adjacent ally granted move action
2. (PF) Bloody Riposte [Counter] Counter attack, do +2d6 damage

----------


## u-b

Looking at the auras present, Lebwen concludes that:
1. The aura _on_ the sarcophagus is a moderate illusion. Strangely, it seems dormant rather than active.
2. The aura _in_ the sarcophagus is strong necromancy. How that relates to your pay grade is for you to decide.

----------


## Erloas

Studying the sarcophagus as they approach and seeing the auras Lebwen motions Justin to stay back a little bit and says "There seems to be some decently strong magic here, let me get a closer look first." Then continues forward studying it a bit closer.  "As one might expect in an ancient tomb, there does appear to be some necromantic magic inside, as well as some sort of illusion on the sarcophagus itself, though it doesn't seem to be active.  So maybe some sort of trap, or maybe only hides what is inside when it is opened.  Necromatic magic can be used to preserve the dead as well as animate them, so it isn't a guarantee that there is an undead stuck inside, but we need to prepare as if there is.  Maybe someone else can check it for some sort of trap or something else weird that might happen if or when we open it."

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

Iris gazes around the hallway in wonder before her eye settle on the painted sarcophagus. "Beautiful. Such talented artists". 

Iris inspects the sarcophagus, looking closely but not touching it quite yet.

*Spoiler: actions*
Show

Detect evil on the casket & area
Perception (1d20+10)[*15*]

----------


## u-b

Iris detects no evil - neither in the sarcophagus nor in the surrounding area. The lid seems to be heavy and, it seems, cannot be just shifted aside, but must be lifted up before it could be moved. There does not seem to be any indication of possible trap mechanisms.

----------


## DrK

*Justin Kaijitsu*

As Lebwen and Iris fail to find any dangers or evil and there seems to be no evidence of traps Justin looks at the others with a grin, *"Shall we take a look. Can't be worse than a trapped Barghest can it!"* 

Looking at the lid he walks towards and has a tug at it to lever it open. His face wise with a big grin of excitement

_
_



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show



Strength to assist or lift (1d20)[*11*]


HPs 36/ 36 +3 Temp
Saves + 6/ 5/ 3  

AC 18 (touch 14, FF 14) CMD 18

Effects: 
(Justin) Indomitable Presence: (All allies within 30-ft. of his position gain the benefits of the Die Hard feat, and may add his warlord initiation modifier to Fortitude saves versus death effects, fatigue or exhaustion effects, or poison effects as a morale bonus.) 


Stance:  Reaching blade stance (+1d6 dam, 1 attack gets +5ft reach) [ACTIVE] 
Stance:  Primal Hunter (+10ft speed and scent)  

Readied:
1. (TD) Swift Claws [Strike] Attack with both weapons
1. (MC) Flowing Creek [Counter] Perform dance to negate attack +5ft step
1. (TD) Leading Dragon [Boost] Swift, Jump +10 to the check
2. (GL) Call to Arms [Strike] +2d6 damage, adjacent ally granted move action
2. (PF) Bloody Riposte [Counter] Counter attack, do +2d6 damage

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*
Lizuga sheds her shield and lays down her weapon to help Justin move the lid. Should be enough to slide it off. [/B]



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 20 (+4 counter), Touch 11, FF 19, CMD 17|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 31/31 

_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Oaken Shield +4 AC Counter,Encouraging Roar, Armor-piercing Thrust, Curate's Strike. Spoils of War Stance._

----------


## u-b

Lizuga and Justin start to lift the lid, with Lizuga doing most of the heavy lifting.

*Spoiler: Lizuga*
Show

You start lifting the lid and then, suddenly, the beutiful woman depicted on it turns into an undead horror, complete with empty eye sockets, rotting flesh, claws and all that _and_ it jumps out of the lid and straight at you. Your heart makes a big *thump* and stops. The undead horror does not seem to persist its attack and disappears as suddenly as it has appeared and after a short time your heart starts beating again, with some irregularity. You then finish the task, still under the impression of the sudden event.
*Spoiler: Everybody else*
Show

Suddenly, Lizuga stops lifting the lid and turns pale white. After a short pause she takes a deep breath and finishes moving the lid aside.
*Spoiler: Inside the sarcophagus*
Show

Within the sarcophagus lies a perfectly preserved body of a woman identical to the  one  depicted on the  lid, clad in diaphanous flimsy robes and an enormous amount of splendid jewelry. She looks almost as if she's sleeping, not dead. If touched, the body seems as warm as a living person would be.
*Spoiler*
Show

Lizuga has a heart attack for 10 damage.

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*
Lizuga hyperventilates for a while. arched in on herself. Then, she puts on her war-face and straightens up. She picks up her hammer and shield. 

Still breathing heavily, she asks: *"Iris. This thing is still an undead abomination, right? Not a living creature?"*



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 20 (+4 counter), Touch 11, FF 19, CMD 17|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 21/31 

_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Oaken Shield +4 AC Counter,Encouraging Roar, Armor-piercing Thrust, Curate's Strike. Spoils of War Stance._

----------


## DrK

*Justin Kaijitsu*

Justin almost drops it as Lizuga pauses before staring at the beautiful woman. *"Wow,"* is all he says, *"By the Gods, she is a beauty."* Reaching out a hand he strokes her cheek gently, *"Oh my, in Desna's name, she's still warm."*. At the sound of the heavy breathing from Lizuga he turns and looks at her, *"Are you okay? What do you mean by undead, she's almost alive, Iris, Adalebert, what is keeping her like this?"*

_
_



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show



Strength to assist or lift [roll0]


HPs 36/ 36 +3 Temp
Saves + 6/ 5/ 3  

AC 18 (touch 14, FF 14) CMD 18

Effects: 
(Justin) Indomitable Presence: (All allies within 30-ft. of his position gain the benefits of the Die Hard feat, and may add his warlord initiation modifier to Fortitude saves versus death effects, fatigue or exhaustion effects, or poison effects as a morale bonus.) 


Stance:  Reaching blade stance (+1d6 dam, 1 attack gets +5ft reach) [ACTIVE] 
Stance:  Primal Hunter (+10ft speed and scent)  

Readied:
1. (TD) Swift Claws [Strike] Attack with both weapons
1. (MC) Flowing Creek [Counter] Perform dance to negate attack +5ft step
1. (TD) Leading Dragon [Boost] Swift, Jump +10 to the check
2. (GL) Call to Arms [Strike] +2d6 damage, adjacent ally granted move action
2. (PF) Bloody Riposte [Counter] Counter attack, do +2d6 damage

----------


## u-b

Iris checks the body. It does not look much like undead, save for one little detail: it does not breathe. Good for her, given the airflow in the casket. Adalbert comes to examine it too. Then he looks at the lid lying hearby, then at the ornate columns, then back at the body. *"Her? Here just like that?"* he shakes his head *"Allright, we are at her place, and she looks pretty much like her, if we would have problems guessing what would it mean to look like her just by looking around... but... really? Sorshen herself?"* Adalbert casts something and looks into the sarcophagus again. *"Okay, well-preserved by magic, that's all I can tell."*

*Spoiler*
Show

Detects some Magic. Finds nothing new.

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*
Lizuga looks grimly at the body in the sarcophagus. 

_"You are rattled, girl. Get yourself together. You wanted to kill those boggards. Not to protect, but to avenge. That's not what the Lady wants from you. And now you want to kill this woman as well, before you even made certain that she is an abomination. Rein yourself in, Lizuga"._ 



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 20 (+4 counter), Touch 11, FF 19, CMD 17|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 21/31 

_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Oaken Shield +4 AC Counter,Encouraging Roar, Armor-piercing Thrust, Curate's Strike. Spoils of War Stance._

----------


## DrK

*Justin Kaijitsu*

As they gather and stare at the strange body Justin tears his gaze away. *"Okay, well, it seems that there is nothing here that gives clues?"* He peers back at the corner, *"Lets try the other hall, I could hear water, we can see what lies at the end of the passage."* Waiting for the others and readying for the lights he walks with the others carefully down the left fork, a glance at the others, *"I wonder who she was? She must have been wealthy and important."*

_
_



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show



Strength to assist or lift [roll0]


HPs 36/ 36 +3 Temp
Saves + 6/ 5/ 3  

AC 18 (touch 14, FF 14) CMD 18

Effects: 
(Justin) Indomitable Presence: (All allies within 30-ft. of his position gain the benefits of the Die Hard feat, and may add his warlord initiation modifier to Fortitude saves versus death effects, fatigue or exhaustion effects, or poison effects as a morale bonus.) 


Stance:  Reaching blade stance (+1d6 dam, 1 attack gets +5ft reach) [ACTIVE] 
Stance:  Primal Hunter (+10ft speed and scent)  

Readied:
1. (TD) Swift Claws [Strike] Attack with both weapons
1. (MC) Flowing Creek [Counter] Perform dance to negate attack +5ft step
1. (TD) Leading Dragon [Boost] Swift, Jump +10 to the check
2. (GL) Call to Arms [Strike] +2d6 damage, adjacent ally granted move action
2. (PF) Bloody Riposte [Counter] Counter attack, do +2d6 damage

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*
Lizuga nods her assent to Justin. She follows closely behind him, occasionally glancing over her shoulder with a worried look on her face.



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 20 (+4 counter), Touch 11, FF 19, CMD 17|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 21/31 

_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Oaken Shield +4 AC Counter,Encouraging Roar, Armor-piercing Thrust, Curate's Strike. Spoils of War Stance._

----------


## Erloas

Lebwen takes some time to look over the lady and sarcophagus again now that the lid is off, checking to see if there was any change in the dormant illusion magic.  As well as using his sword to prod the bottom to see if it seems solid, away from the body.  
"I'm not sure what we can do here, but she seems important enough that there has to be more going on here.  Although maybe we need to find out more before we can make anything of her."  Lebwen says as he works.

If nothing interesting is noticed he will follow Justin.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


knowledge Arcana
(1d20+10)[*28*]  10 is base, I don't think we found any books that would help, not sure if Adalbert has anything that would help.

----------


## u-b

*Spoiler: Justin and Lizuga*
Show

You walk the western part of the hall towards the running water. The hall is well lit by burning glass spheres. It opens onto a balcony overlooking a subterranean river flowing to the east. The waters of the river are dark, while the walls and ceiling above are a breathtaking array of earth tones, the natural stone polished and smooth. The dark waters about five feet below you are heavy with sediment and you cannot judge their depth. You can see the river only as far east and west as the illumination coming from the hall allows. There is nothing noticeable to the west as far as you can see. To the east, you see a part of sloping sandy beach featuring two wooden skiffs moored to four-foot-tall stone posts protruding from the sand near the river's edge. Each boat is relatively narrow and has room to seat three, and each contains a long wooden pole.


*Spoiler: Lebwen*
Show

The illusion magic is gone, though some traces of it still linger for some time, slowly fading away. The bottom of the sarcophagus seems to be laid with some soft material, but is quite solid and clearly non-illusory. The necromancy magic is active on the body. Possibly preservation, just as Adalbert has said. Thinking of it, Lebwen remembers reading about a spell that might explain who this is, if she is not the real Runelord Sorshen.

----------


## Erloas

After coming to a bit of a realization as to the body, Lebwen joins up with the others.

"So Lizuga, 'good news?' I think, whatever got to you back there seemed to be the illusion spell I had noticed earlier, so I wouldn't put much weight into whatever you thought you saw.

Once I got a closer look, I think I may have remembered hearing about a powerful spell that might be in use here.  It is possible to create a clone of someone with necromatic powers and that clone will stay an inactive body until the original dies, and their spirit will enter the new body to continue on again.  So this could well be the clone of the original Runelord.  Which would imply that the Runelord is still alive somewhere after all this time.  I suppose it's also possible she was killed in such a way that her spirit couldn't return to the clone.

I'm not sure that knowledge actually helps us much in the short term, but even the possibility of a Runelord being alive has to be worth something to someone."  Lebwen finishes.

----------


## DrK

*Justin Kaijitsu*

Justin pauses and grins as he spies the boats in the edge of the light. Peering over the edge he lowers a hand and brushes the water to see if anything bad happens (and that its water). Assuming it is he looks at Lizuga, *"So, can I borrow that massive hammer of yours and we can see how deep it is?"* Looking at her he glances back at the beach, *"If not... I reckon I can make it.."* the wide grin stretches from ear to ear as he considers the jump. 

_
_



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show



Question: is that ~25ft to the beach


HPs 36/ 36 +3 Temp
Saves + 6/ 5/ 3  

AC 18 (touch 14, FF 14) CMD 18

Effects: 
(Justin) Indomitable Presence: (All allies within 30-ft. of his position gain the benefits of the Die Hard feat, and may add his warlord initiation modifier to Fortitude saves versus death effects, fatigue or exhaustion effects, or poison effects as a morale bonus.) 


Stance:  Reaching blade stance (+1d6 dam, 1 attack gets +5ft reach) [ACTIVE] 
Stance:  Primal Hunter (+10ft speed and scent)  

Readied:
1. (TD) Swift Claws [Strike] Attack with both weapons
1. (MC) Flowing Creek [Counter] Perform dance to negate attack +5ft step
1. (TD) Leading Dragon [Boost] Swift, Jump +10 to the check
2. (GL) Call to Arms [Strike] +2d6 damage, adjacent ally granted move action
2. (PF) Bloody Riposte [Counter] Counter attack, do +2d6 damage

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

Iris follows the others down to the balcony slow-flowing river. "Of course you will - show off!" she grins at Justin, egging him on. "I'll take the proper way. See you soon."

She heads back down and around the hallway to check out the doorway (K3) that leads through to the beach & boats.

*Spoiler: actions*
Show

Cast Guidance
Check the door
Perception (1d20+11)[*14*]

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*
*"And I'm sure I can fish your scrawny butt back out of the water if you can't"*, Lizuga grins at Justin.



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 20 (+4 counter), Touch 11, FF 19, CMD 17|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 21/31 

_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Oaken Shield +4 AC Counter,Encouraging Roar, Armor-piercing Thrust, Curate's Strike. Spoils of War Stance._

----------


## DrK

*Justin Kaijitsu*

Justin grins at Iris, *"Ah, well maybe I'll save the underground river jumps for next time eh?"* he offers as he follows her round to use the door rather than trying to clear 25ft of undergound river to land on a strange beach.

_
_



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show



Question: is that ~25ft to the beach


HPs 36/ 36 +3 Temp
Saves + 6/ 5/ 3  

AC 18 (touch 14, FF 14) CMD 18

Effects: 
(Justin) Indomitable Presence: (All allies within 30-ft. of his position gain the benefits of the Die Hard feat, and may add his warlord initiation modifier to Fortitude saves versus death effects, fatigue or exhaustion effects, or poison effects as a morale bonus.) 


Stance:  Reaching blade stance (+1d6 dam, 1 attack gets +5ft reach) [ACTIVE] 
Stance:  Primal Hunter (+10ft speed and scent)  

Readied:
1. (TD) Swift Claws [Strike] Attack with both weapons
1. (MC) Flowing Creek [Counter] Perform dance to negate attack +5ft step
1. (TD) Leading Dragon [Boost] Swift, Jump +10 to the check
2. (GL) Call to Arms [Strike] +2d6 damage, adjacent ally granted move action
2. (PF) Bloody Riposte [Counter] Counter attack, do +2d6 damage

----------


## u-b

The eastern part of the hallway ends at an immense panel of reddish metal nearly twenty feet tall and ten feet wide. Dozens of scenes have been carved into  individual one-foot-square frames on the panel. These scenes chronicle a  beautiful woman engaged in a magical incantation involving some sort of winged creatures.

*Spoiler*
Show

Know (arcana) 20 and/or Perception 25 and/or other actions.

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*
Lizuga joins up with the others at the panel, and starts looking around for seams, handles or anything like that. *Perception* - (1d20+10)[*23*]



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 20 (+4 counter), Touch 11, FF 19, CMD 17|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 21/31 

_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Oaken Shield +4 AC Counter,Encouraging Roar, Armor-piercing Thrust, Curate's Strike. Spoils of War Stance._

----------


## Erloas

"It's probably a safe bet that this woman is the same one whom is in the sarcophagus, in so far as a clone is the same person at least." Lebwen says as he's looking over the panels.


knowledge arcana
(1d20+10)[*28*]

----------


## u-b

Lizuga sees no handles nor any other signs that the metal wall would allow itself to be operated save for the fact that the panels all seem to be pushable. She has no idea what would be the effect. Lebwen recognizes that the images depict a powerful wizard infusing objects and locations within the Lady's Light with succubi,  likely to power magical effects and traps, to serve as guardians, or simply to punish the succubi. The central panel depicts Sorshen binding a particularly powerful-looking succubus into what would seem to be the scepter held aloft by the Lady's Light.

----------


## DrK

*Justin Kaijitsu*

Despite admiring the beauty of the panels Justin smiles to Iris, *"Maybe the jumping ain't so bad and idea eh?"* he comments as he heads around to the jetty. *"Jst remember Liz', keep an eye on me, if I hit the water get ready to reach out with that hammer on a long stick of yours to fish me out that river!"*. He paces the run up along the jetty a few times readying hismelf before suddenly darting forward into a low sprint before launching himself forwards with a great spring aiming to keap parallel to the wall and aland on the narrow beach by the boats


_

Move stance to Primal hunter (for the 40ft movement)
Run up and initiate Leaping Dragon! Acrobatics (1d20+25)[29]


_



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show



Question: is that ~25ft to the beach


HPs 36/ 36 +3 Temp
Saves + 6/ 5/ 3  

AC 18 (touch 14, FF 14) CMD 18

Effects: 
(Justin) Indomitable Presence: (All allies within 30-ft. of his position gain the benefits of the Die Hard feat, and may add his warlord initiation modifier to Fortitude saves versus death effects, fatigue or exhaustion effects, or poison effects as a morale bonus.) 


Stance:  Reaching blade stance (+1d6 dam, 1 attack gets +5ft reach) 
Stance:  Primal Hunter (+10ft speed and scent)  [ACTIVE] 

Readied:
1. (TD) Swift Claws [Strike] Attack with both weapons
1. (MC) Flowing Creek [Counter] Perform dance to negate attack +5ft step
1. (TD) Leading Dragon [Boost] Swift, Jump +10 to the check
2. (GL) Call to Arms [Strike] +2d6 damage, adjacent ally granted move action
2. (PF) Bloody Riposte [Counter] Counter attack, do +2d6 damage

----------


## u-b

Justin lands on the sand between the boat and the wall. He sees a dark seemingly empty beach and a dark seemingly metal wall, the opposite side of which he has just recently observed, but he cannot perceive fine details without more illumination.

----------


## DrK

*Justin Kaijitsu*

Justin lands and rolls, skidding to a halt. He waves back to the jetty, *"Aye, I made it, but is pretty dark, Give me a moment."* He reaches into his ack a pulls out a sun rod, striking the metallic tip against one of his leg greaves to light it. As the light spreads he looks around carefully and approaches the boats. 

_

Draw and light sunrod and look around
Perception (1d20+7)[19]

_



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show





HPs 36/ 36 +3 Temp
Saves + 6/ 5/ 3  

AC 18 (touch 14, FF 14) CMD 18

Effects: 
(Justin) Indomitable Presence: (All allies within 30-ft. of his position gain the benefits of the Die Hard feat, and may add his warlord initiation modifier to Fortitude saves versus death effects, fatigue or exhaustion effects, or poison effects as a morale bonus.) 


Stance:  Reaching blade stance (+1d6 dam, 1 attack gets +5ft reach) 
Stance:  Primal Hunter (+10ft speed and scent)  [ACTIVE] 

Readied:
1. (TD) Swift Claws [Strike] Attack with both weapons
1. (MC) Flowing Creek [Counter] Perform dance to negate attack +5ft step
1. (TD) Leading Dragon [Boost] Swift, Jump +10 to the check
2. (GL) Call to Arms [Strike] +2d6 damage, adjacent ally granted move action
2. (PF) Bloody Riposte [Counter] Counter attack, do +2d6 damage

----------


## u-b

The light from the sunrod illuminates the surroundings. The boats are tied to the stone posts by what seems like an ordinary rope, so expropriating them does not seem problematic. They are small, but should be enough for the whole party if you use both or make two trips. There are poles to push the boats along, which makes Justin _suspect_ that the stream is not very deep, but this hypothesis remains so far untested.

The metal wall to the south is decorated by a grand scene of an orgy, but there are visible hinges, a thin outline of a door, and what seems like a handle semi-incorporated in it. The handle, in particular, seems like it can be turned.

*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## Erloas

"How do the boats look?  Do they seem recently used or do you think they've sat here a long time?  Given how we got in, and what we've seen so far, I don't think the troglodytes or boggards are the ones down here." Lebwen calls down to Justin, while looking for a less dramatic way of reaching the boats.

----------


## u-b

The boats seem to be in good enough condition to try using them. At least, Justin does not notice any holes or major cracks. They are made of wood and do not seem particularly new or ancient. They are partially in water, but those parts that are currently out of it look dry enough, so it could be concluded they have not been in use for at least hours if not days.

----------


## DrK

*Justin Kaijitsu*

Justin looks carefully around before hopping into one of the boats. *"I'll come and get you,"* he murmurs and starts punting towards the jetty and the others. *"So... "* he begins gazing up and down the river *"Which way do you fancy going? Up stream or downstream?"*

_


_



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show





HPs 36/ 36 +3 Temp
Saves + 6/ 5/ 3  

AC 18 (touch 14, FF 14) CMD 18

Effects: 
(Justin) Indomitable Presence: (All allies within 30-ft. of his position gain the benefits of the Die Hard feat, and may add his warlord initiation modifier to Fortitude saves versus death effects, fatigue or exhaustion effects, or poison effects as a morale bonus.) 


Stance:  Reaching blade stance (+1d6 dam, 1 attack gets +5ft reach) 
Stance:  Primal Hunter (+10ft speed and scent)  [ACTIVE] 

Readied:
1. (TD) Swift Claws [Strike] Attack with both weapons
1. (MC) Flowing Creek [Counter] Perform dance to negate attack +5ft step
1. (TD) Leading Dragon [Boost] Swift, Jump +10 to the check
2. (GL) Call to Arms [Strike] +2d6 damage, adjacent ally granted move action
2. (PF) Bloody Riposte [Counter] Counter attack, do +2d6 damage

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

Iris notes the craftwork of the doors and smiles wryly in resignation as she realises Justin's foolhardy plan may in fact be the best.

Returning to the balcony, Iris gets ready to clamber into the boat as Justin punts it closer. "We're in your hands. Lead us on!"

*Spoiler: Perception*
Show

Perception (1d20+10)[*22*]

----------


## Erloas

"One direction is as good as another at this point.  Lets go upstream first, will be a little slower but will be much quicker to leave if we need to." Lebwen says as he gets on the boat and ready to go.

----------


## u-b

From the balcony, Iris hears what she thinks mostly resembles a waterfall, but she cannot decide if that is upstream or downstream. Could it be both? Anyway, 	Justin, Iris and Lebwen populate a boat and push it upstream. You don't have to move far to reach the end of the navigable part of the stream. A churning cascade of water pours from a metal-grate-covered glowing-rune-surrounded circular hole in the highest part of the wall. Along the south face of the watery tunnel, an oval stone platform protrudes from the wall, forming a sort of balcony over the river. At the back of the platform's alcove stands a twelve-foot-tall stone statue of a beautiful woman, her arms raised up in the air.

*Spoiler*
Show


A DC 25 perception check is needed to notice a small underwater passage leading south-southeast. The balcony here is five feet above the water.

----------


## u-b

Iris notices the entrance into a narrow underwater passage leading south-southeast. She does not see much of it because it's dark and the water is less than perfectly clear. Will certainly require some squeezing and breath-holding to navigate, if someone is into it.

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

"I mean, it's a beautiful statue. Many hours of craftsmanship. But what a waste. But why place it here? What's it's purpose? Oh, there's a passage down there, under the waterline. Looks pretty hard going though."


*Spoiler: some spells*
Show

Cast _sift_ on underwater passageway perception (1d20+5)[*6*]
Cast _Detect magic_ on statue area

----------


## DrK

*Justin Kaijitsu*

Punting the boat along Justin looks at the water flow and the small platform before Iris's call and pointing highlights the crack in the wall and the alternative route. *"Hmm, its pretty tight"* he comments looking at the submerged crack. *"Shall we see what's on the platform first before start playing "eels"?* he suggests punting them twoards the raised platform. 

_


_



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show





HPs 36/ 36 +3 Temp
Saves + 6/ 5/ 3  

AC 18 (touch 14, FF 14) CMD 18

Effects: 
(Justin) Indomitable Presence: (All allies within 30-ft. of his position gain the benefits of the Die Hard feat, and may add his warlord initiation modifier to Fortitude saves versus death effects, fatigue or exhaustion effects, or poison effects as a morale bonus.) 


Stance:  Reaching blade stance (+1d6 dam, 1 attack gets +5ft reach) 
Stance:  Primal Hunter (+10ft speed and scent)  [ACTIVE] 

Readied:
1. (TD) Swift Claws [Strike] Attack with both weapons
1. (MC) Flowing Creek [Counter] Perform dance to negate attack +5ft step
1. (TD) Leading Dragon [Boost] Swift, Jump +10 to the check
2. (GL) Call to Arms [Strike] +2d6 damage, adjacent ally granted move action
2. (PF) Bloody Riposte [Counter] Counter attack, do +2d6 damage

----------


## u-b

Iris can sense some auras. For one, the statue of the woman radiates an aura of moderate strength. For another, the grating hole, from which the waterfall originates, radiates a strong aura. Nothing else seems magical in the immediate vicinity and the underwater passage seems rather unremarkable.

----------


## Erloas

"Get me close to the balcony and I'll get up there and see if there is anything interesting going on with the statue" Lebwen says to Justin as they approach.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Not sure how hard it will be to get to the balcony.  If there is a reasonable way to get up normally Lebwen will get up that way, if not he'll cast animal aspect, probably tree lizard would make the most sense, to climb up.  If that's the case he'll have to use spell recall to re-cast animal aspect.

----------


## u-b

Justin gets the boat close to the balcony. Lizuga grabs the balcony with two hands to steady the position of the boat ralative to it. Lebwen then climbs onto the balcony with no major problems. He then looks at the statue up close. It seems to be of the same woman that is depicted everywhere around. The statue's eyes are empty sockets, leading into a hollow interior as far as Lebwen can see, which is not all that far as that interrior seems to be filled with water almost to the eye level.

----------


## Erloas

Lebwen casts detect magic and tries to get an orb in a good place to get light inside the eyes to see what might be inside, noting if the water seems clear.  He also uses the hilt of his dagger to tap on the side of the statue and listens trying to tell if the whole thing is hollow and filled with water or only some parts.  Letting the others know what he sees as he goes.

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

"That sounds most unusual, Lebwen. Be careful we don't know its purpose"

----------


## u-b

The magics that are active here seem to be well above Lebwen's pay grade. He does learn something mundane about the statue, though. The statue seems to be all hollow and all filled with water, as the taps indicate. The water seems perfectly clear, but it is impossible to have a good look inside the statue. All Lebwen can see is the inside of its head. The water inside the statue's head rises a bit on its own. Does it look back at Lebwen?

----------


## DrK

*Justin Kaijitsu*

As Lebwen examines the balcony and the flowing water Justin eyes the flow and shrugs. *"If there is only the fountain up there Lebwen shall we investigate that crack in the cave side we saw? May be something down that narrow crack where we can explore?"*  Waiting for Lebwen to come back down he'll ready to punt down the river a little

_


_



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show





HPs 36/ 36 +3 Temp
Saves + 6/ 5/ 3  

AC 18 (touch 14, FF 14) CMD 18

Effects: 
(Justin) Indomitable Presence: (All allies within 30-ft. of his position gain the benefits of the Die Hard feat, and may add his warlord initiation modifier to Fortitude saves versus death effects, fatigue or exhaustion effects, or poison effects as a morale bonus.) 


Stance:  Reaching blade stance (+1d6 dam, 1 attack gets +5ft reach) 
Stance:  Primal Hunter (+10ft speed and scent)  [ACTIVE] 

Readied:
1. (TD) Swift Claws [Strike] Attack with both weapons
1. (MC) Flowing Creek [Counter] Perform dance to negate attack +5ft step
1. (TD) Leading Dragon [Boost] Swift, Jump +10 to the check
2. (GL) Call to Arms [Strike] +2d6 damage, adjacent ally granted move action
2. (PF) Bloody Riposte [Counter] Counter attack, do +2d6 damage

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*
Lizuga follows along passively. Her brow occasionally wrinkles, and her lips move silently. Even the sight of Justin and Lebwen athletically exerting themselves doesn't elicit a reaction.



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 20 (+4 counter), Touch 11, FF 19, CMD 17|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 21/31 

_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Oaken Shield +4 AC Counter,Encouraging Roar, Armor-piercing Thrust, Curate's Strike. Spoils of War Stance._

----------


## Erloas

Lebwen ponders what might be going on, but without much to go on he's not sure what to try.  He checks how well the statue is attached to the ground, seeing if maybe he can budge it, checking if the arms or legs move at all.  Picks up a small rock and puts it in the water through the eye.

[If nothing unusual happens Lebwen will jump back down into the boat to check out the hidden tunnel]

----------


## u-b

The statue seems to be well anchored to the balcony and not easily toppled. Neither the legs nor the arms seem movable in normal mechanical sense. There are no rocks on the balcony, but Lebwen has some coins, so he puts one copper through the eye. It sinks out of view. This seems to cause a bit more movement of the water inside than Lebwen might have expected, but there is no clear indication of why this might be the case and what one should take out of this.

*Spoiler*
Show

Your choice of whether you jump in the boat.

----------


## DrK

*Justin Kaijitsu*

Justen shrugs as nothing happens, *Maybe just an expensive fountain eh Lebwen? Hop back in the boat, well try downstream*

Assuming Lebwen hops back in Justen turns and punts downstream.

_


_



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show





HPs 36/ 36 +3 Temp
Saves + 6/ 5/ 3  

AC 18 (touch 14, FF 14) CMD 18

Effects: 
(Justin) Indomitable Presence: (All allies within 30-ft. of his position gain the benefits of the Die Hard feat, and may add his warlord initiation modifier to Fortitude saves versus death effects, fatigue or exhaustion effects, or poison effects as a morale bonus.) 


Stance:  Reaching blade stance (+1d6 dam, 1 attack gets +5ft reach) 
Stance:  Primal Hunter (+10ft speed and scent)  [ACTIVE] 

Readied:
1. (TD) Swift Claws [Strike] Attack with both weapons
1. (MC) Flowing Creek [Counter] Perform dance to negate attack +5ft step
1. (TD) Leading Dragon [Boost] Swift, Jump +10 to the check
2. (GL) Call to Arms [Strike] +2d6 damage, adjacent ally granted move action
2. (PF) Bloody Riposte [Counter] Counter attack, do +2d6 damage

----------


## u-b

You push the boat downstream. The sound of rushing water seems to come from there too and you don't have to move too far to see an an immense cavern, barely - and beautifully - illuminated by dozens tiny colored motes of light that flit and dance in the air all the way to its high ceiling. Roughly in the center of the cavern, there is a clearly artifical seven-sided stone island, rising a mere six inches above the level of the surrounding water. A three-foot-tall stone mooring post protrudes from each of this island's seven  points. A large glass statue of a beautiful woman stands atop this island, one leg poised before the other as if she were preparing a running leap into the water. It reflects and refracts the light of the colored mothes and seems an impressive piece of art. On the far side of the cavern there is another waterfall, this one wider and going somewhere down. On the south-west side of the cavern a low beach of white sand slopes up from the shore to a single stone door set in the wall.

*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## DrK

*Justin Kaijitsu*

Justen looks in wonder as the cavern opens up. *"Wow, its amazing in here."* He looks to the beach and the strange rocky island and nods to the island. *"Shall we look at the stone island, I bet its got a great view of the falls."*  Pushing on the punt pole he head towards the island, *"Lizuga, Lebwen, one of you catch it when we get there"*

_


_



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show





HPs 36/ 36 +3 Temp
Saves + 6/ 5/ 3  

AC 18 (touch 14, FF 14) CMD 18

Effects: 
(Justin) Indomitable Presence: (All allies within 30-ft. of his position gain the benefits of the Die Hard feat, and may add his warlord initiation modifier to Fortitude saves versus death effects, fatigue or exhaustion effects, or poison effects as a morale bonus.) 


Stance:  Reaching blade stance (+1d6 dam, 1 attack gets +5ft reach) 
Stance:  Primal Hunter (+10ft speed and scent)  [ACTIVE] 

Readied:
1. (TD) Swift Claws [Strike] Attack with both weapons
1. (MC) Flowing Creek [Counter] Perform dance to negate attack +5ft step
1. (TD) Leading Dragon [Boost] Swift, Jump +10 to the check
2. (GL) Call to Arms [Strike] +2d6 damage, adjacent ally granted move action
2. (PF) Bloody Riposte [Counter] Counter attack, do +2d6 damage

----------


## u-b

*Spoiler*
Show

Owwwkay. It's still shadowy illumination all over this whole cavern, so I am not requesting perception checks at the moment, but... Justin just notices that he can no longer reach the bottom with the end of his pole. DC 12 profession (sailor) to get where you want instead of...

----------


## Erloas

As they head out into the room and towards the island Lebwen casts his lights again and sends them out to to get a better view.  As the raft starts to enter the deeper water and Justin can't easily push them along Lebwen starts to help direct them forward.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Profession Sailor
(1d20+7)[*25*]

----------


## u-b

Lebwen is able to steer the boat directly to the seven-sided island. In the illumination provided by the dancing lights he sees that the legs of the statue are chipped in several places and the stains on your side of the island look suspiciously like dried blood.

*Spoiler*
Show

Iris perception (1d20+10)[12]
Justin perception (1d20+7)[14]
Lebwen perception (1d20+4)[15]

Besides, Adalbert and Lizuga are not in the boat. Just mentioning.

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*
*"Boys, one of you better come back here and pick us up before you start any new trouble!"*, Lizuga calls out.



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 20 (+4 counter), Touch 11, FF 19, CMD 17|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 21/31 

_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Oaken Shield +4 AC Counter, Encouraging Roar, Armor-piercing Thrust, Curate's Strike. Spoils of War Stance._

----------


## DrK

*Justin Kaijitsu*

Justen eyes the bloodstains and the statues supsicioulsy and then looks back to the mooring where the boats started. *"Leb, lets head back and pick up the others, there were some spare boats so we can strap them together and travel as one."* Pointing at the blood and the statue, *"After those statues upstairs I don't trust anything in this place."*
_


_



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show





HPs 36/ 36 +3 Temp
Saves + 6/ 5/ 3  

AC 18 (touch 14, FF 14) CMD 18

Effects: 
(Justin) Indomitable Presence: (All allies within 30-ft. of his position gain the benefits of the Die Hard feat, and may add his warlord initiation modifier to Fortitude saves versus death effects, fatigue or exhaustion effects, or poison effects as a morale bonus.) 


Stance:  Reaching blade stance (+1d6 dam, 1 attack gets +5ft reach) 
Stance:  Primal Hunter (+10ft speed and scent)  [ACTIVE] 

Readied:
1. (TD) Swift Claws [Strike] Attack with both weapons
1. (MC) Flowing Creek [Counter] Perform dance to negate attack +5ft step
1. (TD) Leading Dragon [Boost] Swift, Jump +10 to the check
2. (GL) Call to Arms [Strike] +2d6 damage, adjacent ally granted move action
2. (PF) Bloody Riposte [Counter] Counter attack, do +2d6 damage

----------


## Erloas

"Good call.  I don't imagine the statues would have bothered to clean up any corpses they created, but there was obviously something going on and we need everyone together." Lebwen says as he redirects the boat back across to the others, letting Justin take over with the pole when they get back to shallower water.

*Spoiler*
Show


if needed 
profession sailor to them
(1d20+7)[*15*]
and profession sailor back to island with others
(1d20+7)[*25*]

----------


## u-b

Lebwen gets two boats full of passengers and connected by a rope safely to the island, which he docks from the west side. He gets his boat adjacent to the island and ties it to a mooring post. The other boat is still a short rope distance away, but could be moved closer without any problem. What do you do now?

*Spoiler*
Show

Well, okay, I'm moving the things on abit, because Lebwen's roll of 25 is enough to move both boats, but it still might be important next time.

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

Iris studies the statue from afar as Lebwen maneuvers the boats. She's clearly impressed. "These sculptures are just _beautiful_". When the boat gets close enough she steps out to inspect the craftsmanship in more detail and see if she can make sense of its function.

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

Cast detect magic
Perception (1d20+10)[*22*]
Craft (engraving) (1d20+5)[*22*]

Wis check (untrained profession: sailor) if relevant  (1d20+3)[*12*]

----------


## u-b

As Lebwen slowly maneuvers the boats, Iris has enough time to cast the spell and look at the island and the statue. The statue does not radiate any magic, but then again, it does not have to, even if it is a golem or such. The island itself, while not such a beautiful piece of art as the statue, is also quite interesting to a magical sight. A circle of glowing runes runs along the perimeter of the island, a feet or so away from the water. The runes do not seem to be arcane writing, so the next best guess would be that they are in Thassilonian, but Iris does not know the language.

*Spoiler*
Show

Please confirm you step out on the island having seen that.

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

"Wait, there's some writing here. Runes - perhaps ancient Thassilonian. It might be a ward". 

Iris reaches for her scroll case and pulls out her divine scroll. Unfurling it she speaks the words of magic, looking back at the runes with aid of the _comprehend languages_ magic to assist her.

*Spoiler: actions*
Show

Use scroll of comprehend languages.

----------


## u-b

Iris reads the runes. They seem to be invisible written instructions about how to use "this teleportation circle" to reach various places of old Thassilon. Strangely, Iris cannot detect any teleportation circle here. No conjuration, no abjuration (no wards?), just a ring of these arcane markings, which seem to have been cast in one spell and not in tiny pieces. Has the magic faded over the ages?

----------


## DrK

*Justin Kaijitsu*

Listening Justen nods and grins. *"you saying its gone flat?"* he looks to Iris and Lebwen, and then with an adventurous grin he hops up on the shore line and gingerly steps across the runes to see what happens. As he steps across, he glances back, *"Lets roll Desna's dice eh.."*




*Spoiler: Stats*
Show





HPs 36/ 36 +3 Temp
Saves + 6/ 5/ 3  

AC 18 (touch 14, FF 14) CMD 18

Effects: 
(Justin) Indomitable Presence: (All allies within 30-ft. of his position gain the benefits of the Die Hard feat, and may add his warlord initiation modifier to Fortitude saves versus death effects, fatigue or exhaustion effects, or poison effects as a morale bonus.) 


Stance:  Reaching blade stance (+1d6 dam, 1 attack gets +5ft reach) 
Stance:  Primal Hunter (+10ft speed and scent)  [ACTIVE] 

Readied:
1. (TD) Swift Claws [Strike] Attack with both weapons
1. (MC) Flowing Creek [Counter] Perform dance to negate attack +5ft step
1. (TD) Leading Dragon [Boost] Swift, Jump +10 to the check
2. (GL) Call to Arms [Strike] +2d6 damage, adjacent ally granted move action
2. (PF) Bloody Riposte [Counter] Counter attack, do +2d6 damage

----------


## u-b

Justin steps over the runes that he is unable to see. Nothing much seems to happen. Then you see the glass statue turning towards Justin and raising its hands...

*=> Party (you won the initiative)*

----------


## DrK

*Justin Kaijitsu*

Justin pauses for a second and hops across, as nothing happens he is about to turn and comment to the others as the glassy figure begins to charge him. *"Damn.."* he muters as he slides forth, slipping into the gracefulk flighting stance to land a mighty blow. 



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show



Swift: Change stance
Move: Towards the attacking creature
Standard: Call to arms Strike from 10ft reach (1d20+9)[*17*] dam (4d6+7)[*26*]

If hit then bloody riposte (1d20+9)[*20*] dam (4d6+7)[*25*]

HPs 36/ 36
Saves + 6/ 5/ 3  

AC 18 (touch 14, FF 14) CMD 18

Effects: 
(Justin) Indomitable Presence: (All allies within 30-ft. of his position gain the benefits of the Die Hard feat, and may add his warlord initiation modifier to Fortitude saves versus death effects, fatigue or exhaustion effects, or poison effects as a morale bonus.) 


Stance:  Reaching blade stance (+1d6 dam, 1 attack gets +5ft reach) [ACTIVE]
Stance:  Primal Hunter (+10ft speed and scent)  

Readied:
1. (TD) Swift Claws [Strike] Attack with both weapons
1. (MC) Flowing Creek [Counter] Perform dance to negate attack +5ft step
1. (TD) Leading Dragon [Boost] Swift, Jump +10 to the check
2. (GL) Call to Arms [Strike] +2d6 damage, adjacent ally granted move action
2. (PF) Bloody Riposte [Counter] Counter attack, do +2d6 damage


[/QUOTE]

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*
*"FOR SANDPOOOINT!"*. Lizuga splashes onto the beach and blast a ray on sunlight at the statue. 

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Swift: Encouraging Roar. Free: Draw weapon. Move: move closer. Standard: Curate's Strike. If Justin is at 10' reach, I should be able to get a clear shot, and the -4 for shooting into melee requires that both combatants threaten each other. 
*ranged touch* - (1d20+9)[*13*], *force dam* - (1d6+3)[*8*].




*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 20 (+4 counter), Touch 11, FF 19, CMD 17|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 21/31 

_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Oaken Shield +4 AC Counter, Encouraging Roar, Armor-piercing Thrust, Curate's Strike. Spoils of War Stance._

----------


## Erloas

"Ah another one, we can take it down." Lebwen says as he hops out of the boat and runs forward with Justin, swinging his sword at the statue.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



attack
(1d20+9)[*26*] 7 standard, +2 encouraging roar
damage
(1d8+6)[*13*] 4 standard, +2 encouraging roar

----------


## u-b

Justin does not have to move much, if at all, to be able to reach the glass statue in a deep lunge. The tip of the blade connects with the statue's leg, and glances aside off the hard polished glass. Lizuga blasts a ray on sunlight, which is refracted in a random direction seemingly having zero effect on the target. Then Lebwen hops out of the boat and hits the glass statue in a leg for a chip of *8* damage, in line, he notices, with a few similar chips. Iris fires two arrows. One  just glancess off the glass, but the other hits at almost straight angle and takes another chip off the statue for *4* damage. Back in the boat, Adalbert tries to inform his comrades as best as he can. *"It's a construct. It's hard, it's strong, and it has a purpose. Like, guarding this place? Oh, might be immune to magic as golems most often are."* Whatever it's true purpose, right now the statue seems like killing you off. Sure enough, it does so on order, swinging what seem to be two pretty sharp shards of glass at young Justin. The man dodges one, and even counterattacks, hitting the attacking arm for *20* damage, but the other shard hits him in the side for 13 damage, leaving a long bleeding wound.

*Spoiler*
Show

Arrow: (1d20+8)[24] for (1d8+4)[9]
Arrow: (1d20+8)[19] for (1d8+4)[6]

Adalbert's started his performance. It made a difference.

Glass shard: (1d20+16)[17] for (2d8+5)[8] bleed (1d8)[3] rounds at 1/round
Glass shard: (1d20+16)[28] for (2d8+5)[13] bleed (1d8)[6] rounds at 1/round

*=> Party*

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*
Lizuga rushes up to heal Justin for 12. She starts circling around the statue - not quite there herself, but ready for Justin to step in and flank. Along the way, she delivers a precise thrust against one of the already.chipped limbs with the spike of her long hammer. 

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Swift: Triage (includes 20' move up to Justin). Move: Start circling around.  Standard: Armor-piercing Thrust.*touch* - (1d20+10)[*28*], *dam* - (1d12+5)[*12*].




*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 20 (+4 counter. +2 Naturalist?), Touch 11, FF 19, CMD 17|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7(+2 Naturalist?))|HP: 25/31 

_Triage 3/4. Maneuvers readied: Oaken Shield +4 AC Counter, Encouraging Roar, Armor-piercing Thrust, Curate's Strike. Spoils of War Stance._

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

Iris steadies herself in the gently rocking boat as Lebwen hops out, taking a position in front of Adalbert. She lets fly another couple of arrows into the fray.

*Spoiler: rolls & status*
Show

*Full:* longbow (1d20+8)[*18*] +3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon, -2 Rapid Shot, +2 Naturalist) damage (1d8+4)[*10*]
longbow (1d20+8)[*11*] +3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon, -2 Rapid Shot, +2 Naturalist) damage (1d8+4)[*8*]

*Iris of Shelyn*
F NG Human (Varisian) Inquisitor (Urban Infiltrator), *Level* 4, *Init* 7, *HP* 21 + 12 temp/21, *Speed* 30ft
*AC* 20, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 3, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  MW Composite Longbow (+2 Str)*  +8 (+3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon) (1d8+2, x3)
*  Morningstar (two-handed)*  +5 (+3 BAB, +2 Str) (1d8+3, x2)
*  Dagger*  +5 (+3 BAB, +2 Str) or ranged +7 (+3 BAB, +4 Dex) (1d4+2, 19-20/ x2)
*Mithral MW Chain Shirt Armour* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 18, Con 8, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 10
*Condition* 
*Lucky Number [4](24 hours): reroll or +2 Luck bonus if number [4] rolled
*Adoration: immediate sanctuary (Will DC13)
*Agent of Chance: immediate - adjacent ally can reroll a skill check
*Indomitable Presence (Justin): All allies within 30-ft. of Justin gain the benefits of the Die Hard feat, and +2 morale to Fortitude saves versus death effects, fatigue or exhaustion effects, or poison effects
*Spoils of War Stance (Lizuga): Allies within 30' heal 4 hp when they hit with an attack (once per round).
*Naturalist (Adalbert): +2 insight bonus to AC, attacks & saves vs identified creature
Hails from the School of the Four Winds in the Capital District of Magnimar, a monastic academy primarily dedicated to the natural world, but also featuring departments pursuing related directions, in particular those of beauty and art

----------


## DrK

*Justin Kaijitsu*

Justin staggers back as the blood sprays across the island, the glass razor sharp. Even as he looks in horror at the wound Lizuga's light washes over him and the bleeding staunches. He grins at her, *"My thanks.."* before he ducks forward and lashes out with both weapons at the glassy figurine. Then his foot slips in the blood and he slides over, weapons going wild




*Spoiler: Stats*
Show



5ft to flank, Full attack
attack (1d20+9)[*12*] dam (2d6+7)[*18*]
attack (1d20+9)[*11*] dam (2d6+5)[*7*]

EDIT: well that was pointless

HPs 25/ 36
Saves + 6/ 5/ 3  

AC 18 (touch 14, FF 14) CMD 18 (+2AC vs 

Effects: 
(Justin) Indomitable Presence: (All allies within 30-ft. of his position gain the benefits of the Die Hard feat, and may add his warlord initiation modifier to Fortitude saves versus death effects, fatigue or exhaustion effects, or poison effects as a morale bonus.) 

*Spoils of War Stance (Lizuga): Allies within 30' heal 4 hp when they hit with an attack (once per round).
*Naturalist (Adalbert): +2 insight bonus to AC, attacks & saves vs identified creature


Stance:  Reaching blade stance (+1d6 dam, 1 attack gets +5ft reach) [ACTIVE]
Stance:  Primal Hunter (+10ft speed and scent)  

Readied:
1. (TD) Swift Claws [Strike] Attack with both weapons
1. (MC) Flowing Creek [Counter] Perform dance to negate attack +5ft step
1. (TD) Leading Dragon [Boost] Swift, Jump +10 to the check
2. (GL) Call to Arms [Strike] +2d6 damage, adjacent ally granted move action
2. (PF) Bloody Riposte [Counter] Counter attack, do +2d6 damage

----------


## Erloas

"This one seems tougher than the previous ones" Lebwen says as he imbues his sword with magical energy and attacks again.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Arcane pool for an additional +1 to the sword.

attack
(1d20+10)[*30*] 7 standard, +2 naturalist, +1 additional enhancement *maybe an additional +2 for flank?*
damage
(1d8+5)[*8*] 4 standard, +1 additional enhancement

edit: From OOC 
To confirm crit

(1d20+10)[*29*] 7 standard, +2 naturalist, +1 additional enhancement *maybe an additional +2 for flank?*
(1d8+5)[*9*] 4 standard, +1 additional enhancement

----------


## u-b

Lizuga thrusts the point of her hammer into the solid glass, causing another chip for *7* damage. Not much, but at least she's also healed Justin. Justin slips on his own blood and has to use the weapons more for balancing than for attacking, with obvious results. Iris shoots two arrows. Both glance off. Lebwen gets a solid strike, though, causing a large chip for *12* damage.

Justin is just about to restore his balance when he is slashed hard across the chest with two glass shard from left and right. He fails to evade and suffers two terrible wounds for *18* and *32* damage. He falls down in a pool of his own blood...

*Spoiler*
Show

Glass shard: (1d20+16)[35] for (2d8+5)[11] bleed (1d8)[2] rounds at 1/round
Glass shard: (1d20+16)[36] for (2d8+5)[16] bleed (1d8)[6] rounds at 1/round
Glass shard confirm: (1d20+16)[29] for (2d8+5)[7]
Glass shard confirm: (1d20+16)[21] for (2d8+5)[16]

Can _Flowing Creek_ be used against a confirm roll? If no, I suppose Justin is dead.

*=> Party (excl. Justin)*

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*
Lizuga forces herself _not_ to rush to her fallen comrade's side, and swings at the statue instead. 

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

5' step, trying to flank with Lebwen. Standard: Attack. (1d20+10)[*19*] (+ flanking?), (1d12+5)[*13*]. If it doesn't hit, swift action to use Triage on self to heal up to 31 HP. 




*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 20 (+4 counter. +2 Naturalist?), Touch 11, FF 19, CMD 17|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7(+2 Naturalist?))|HP: 25/31 

_Triage 3/4. Maneuvers readied: Oaken Shield +4 AC Counter, Encouraging Roar, Armor-piercing Thrust, Curate's Strike. Spoils of War Stance._

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

"Justin - nooo!" shrieks Iris as Justin is cut down in a welter of blood.

*Spoiler: rolls & status*
Show

*Full:* longbow (1d20+8)[*11*] +3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon, -2 Rapid Shot, +2 Naturalist) damage (1d8+4)[*5*]
longbow (1d20+8)[*27*] +3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon, -2 Rapid Shot, +2 Naturalist) damage (1d8+4)[*5*]

*Iris of Shelyn*
F NG Human (Varisian) Inquisitor (Urban Infiltrator), *Level* 4, *Init* 7, *HP* 21 + 12 temp/21, *Speed* 30ft
*AC* 20, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 3, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  MW Composite Longbow (+2 Str)*  +8 (+3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon) (1d8+2, x3)
*  Morningstar (two-handed)*  +5 (+3 BAB, +2 Str) (1d8+3, x2)
*  Dagger*  +5 (+3 BAB, +2 Str) or ranged +7 (+3 BAB, +4 Dex) (1d4+2, 19-20/ x2)
*Mithral MW Chain Shirt Armour* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 18, Con 8, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 10
*Condition* 
*Lucky Number [4](24 hours): reroll or +2 Luck bonus if number [4] rolled
*Adoration: immediate sanctuary (Will DC13)
*Agent of Chance: immediate - adjacent ally can reroll a skill check
*Spoils of War Stance (Lizuga): Allies within 30' heal 4 hp when they hit with an attack (once per round).
*Naturalist (Adalbert): +2 insight bonus to AC, attacks & saves vs identified creature

----------


## Erloas

Lebwen falters for a moment as Justin is cut down, knowing how tough he was.  He takes another hack at the statue, hoping to take it down to see if there is any saving Justin but saying "we may need to fall back..."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


attack
(1d20+10)[*16*] 7 standard, +2 naturalist, +1 additional enhancement *maybe an additional +2 for flank?*
damage
(1d8+5)[*7*] 4 standard, +1 additional enhancement

----------


## u-b

Lizuga swings her long hammer at the glass statue. She's able to land a touch, but the blow glances and seems to cause no damage. Iris shoots two attows at the statue. One misses, the other hits straight in the chest for no visible effect. Lebwen makes a swing with the sword, but it just glances off from the hard glass. The statue, having downed one of you, switches to a new target, which turns out to be Lebwen. It hits with one glass shard straight through his leather armor, leaving a long gash across the man's chest for *14* damage. Lebwen is barely able to evade the second attack, which could have well leave him here to accompany Justin.

*Spoiler*
Show

I am not counting flanking this round, partly because flanking would make it very hard to withdraw, which Lebwen seems to be considering.

Glass shard: (1d20+16)[25] for (2d8+5)[14] bleed (1d8)[3] rounds at 1/round
Glass shard: (1d20+16)[17] for (2d8+5)[16] bleed (1d8)[6] rounds at 1/round
Targeting Lebwen/Lizuga: (1d2)[1]

*=> Party*

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*
*"Fall back!"*. Lizuga stares at the murderous statue for a moment._ "I don't know if you want anything more from me, Lady. All I have to give is yours. But please don't let any more friends die here today"._ She bolts away from the statue, brushing past Lebwen and forcing his wound closed with a touch of golden light.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Full round action triage: Double move, no AoO, heal each ally along the way (but not self). 




*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 20 (+4 counter. +2 Naturalist?), Touch 11, FF 19, CMD 17|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7(+2 Naturalist?))|HP: 29/31 

_Triage 1/4. Maneuvers readied: Oaken Shield +4 AC Counter, Encouraging Roar, Armor-piercing Thrust, Curate's Strike. Spoils of War Stance._

----------


## Erloas

As Lizuga passes Lebwen and heals him he breaks off the fight and runs after her, running towards the boat and jumping from the island trying to make it into the boat.

----------


## u-b

You get into a boat. Adalbert, who is with Iris in another, adjacent, boat, cuts the rope tying the boats to the island. He also pushes the boats a bit, but not much. It is not enough to get you out of reach of glass statue anytime soon, but it seems to have lost most of its interest in you even as is seems quite aware of your presence. It softly kicks Justin's body off the island. Then it does the same to his weapons, which overtake the man as they all sink. The glass statue then watches you, drifting by slowly towards the waterfall, or what else you might be doing...

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*
Lizuga sits still, staring passively into the distance. *"One moment he was there - dancing and laughing in the face of danger. The next, he was just gone. That thing scissored the life out of him. There was nothing I could do. Now he is gone, and the fish will feast on his body".* 



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 20 (+4 counter. +2 Naturalist?), Touch 11, FF 19, CMD 17|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7(+2 Naturalist?))|HP: 29/31 

_Triage 1/4. Maneuvers readied: Oaken Shield +4 AC Counter, Encouraging Roar, Armor-piercing Thrust, Curate's Strike. Spoils of War Stance._

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

Iris stares too, stunned and barely able to move with any sort of initiative. The words and melody of a dirge form in her mind but she's unable to get her voice to work. Her arms move methodically on the oars as she keep the boat from getting swept away and she briefly shares a sickened look with Adalbert.

----------


## Erloas

Snapping out of the shock of loosing Justin, Lebwen says "We can't let him end like that" then drops his backpack and weapons on the boat, grabs a rope, casts a spell and jumps into the water, swimming down into the water searching for Justin's body and gear to haul back up to the surface.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


cast animal aspect: otter, grants 15ft/rd swim speed, and can hold breath for 56 (4*14 con) rounds 
Which should be plenty to retrieve his body and gear, tying a rope to the body if necessary.  
I think I should be able to bring the lights with me into the water to see, I don't see anything indicating they can't go into water

----------


## u-b

Lebwen easily swims the somewhat murky water. He has the lights to illuminate the surroundings. The illumination doesn't extend too far, but he cannot see far anyway. He finds the body soon enough and ties a rope around it. It takes a bit more time to find the weapons. By the time Lebwen is back to the surface, the boats have drifted about halfway to the waterfall.

----------


## Erloas

Lebwen tosses the weapons and gear into the boat and says "Justin is tied to the rope, one of you pull his body up.  Someone else hand me another rope, I'll swim to a safe shore and pull the boats over while we figure out what we want to do."  After looking around for a bank they can get out at and not damage the boats in the process, Lebwen says "ok, we're heading over there, try to push and paddle the boat that way as best you can and I'll help pull with the rope" as he points towards the bank he's headed to and starts to swim that way.

----------


## u-b

Lebwen swims ashore and pulls the boats by the rope. Now that you illuminate the sandy beach (or however these things are called insinde the caves), you see two seven-foot-long mounds in its southernmost part. There are two large oval steel shields on these mounds leaning against the southern wall. One of the shields is badly damaged by what seems to have been a mighty blow by something slashing. There is a closed door leading west out of the beach.

*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

Iris does her best to drag the poor lad's body up to the beach. Faced with the evidence of others presumably suffering the same fate as poor Justin she can only wish they'd noticed this earlier.

She quickly checks the area and then says to the others, "Shall we bury him here alongside these poor souls? Seems he's not the first, let's hope he is the last". She softly sings a farewell as they work.

*Spoiler: spells, actions & rolls*
Show

Detect evil on graves
Detect magic on graves and door
Cast guidance
Perception (1d20+11)[*27*]
Cast guidance again

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*
Lizuga grabs a shield and starts digging out a trench, more than happy to have something to occupy herself with. She gingerly picks up Justin and lays him down with a tender kiss on the cheek.

She quickly grabs any jewelry or keepsakes he was fond of. Then, she takes his two enchanted blades. *"He won't need these in the fields of Elysium, but they might save our lives and help his family once we get back"*. 

She waits for any of the others to say their piece before burying Justin on the nameless beach. 

*"Lebwen, thank you for bringing him back for a proper burial. I can't believe he is gone. And I couldn't bear the though om him becoming fish food"*.



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 20 (+4 counter. +2 Naturalist?), Touch 11, FF 19, CMD 17|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7(+2 Naturalist?))|HP: 29/31 

_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Oaken Shield +4 AC Counter, Encouraging Roar, Armor-piercing Thrust, Curate's Strike. Spoils of War Stance._

----------


## DrK

* Adalbert Hornwood*

Adalbert staggers from the boat, his face pale and drawn as he looks at Lebwen dragging Justin's limp body with him. He nods, echoing Lizuga's words and reaching out to hold Justin's cold dead hand. As he looks around cave and at the beach and the door he looks at the graves and door with interest for any markings that may help them. Then he nods *"This cave is a place of marvel, of ancient magics from long dead Thassilon. I think Justin would like to be buried i somewhere adventurous."* The little halfling offers to help Lizuga and Lebwen as they dig the grave for Justin and gently lower him in. 

As they bury Justin and push in one of his (nonmagic) shortswords to mark his warriors grave Adalbert looks around, a nervous look on his face. *"Alas Justin, my friend. We barely knew you, it was cruel fate to die in such a marvel such as this..."* Looking down at the grave he coughs to clear his throat and begins to sing a sad song of mourning, and as the last notes die down echoing off the walls he touches the blade and with a hint of magic sets it flickering with light shimmering purple butterflies that flutter for a few seconds before fading away, reminiscent of the Swallowtail festival were they had met. 

With the small funeral over he looks about the others, and nods to the door, "We must know what lies in here, the secrets this place could hold are ancient and vast. He would have wanted it." Walking towards the door he examines it carefully for _magic_ and any clues or traps as to how to open it. 



*Spoiler:* 
Show



Perform check (1d20+9)[*20*]
Knowledge check on the shields and any markings (1d20)[*12*]  +12 History/+10 arcana/+8 nature /+5 Planes or Religion / +4 Bardic "anything else"

Detect Magic on the door
Perception to look for traps (1d20+11)[*19*]

HPs 24 / 24
Saves + 3 / 5 / 5  

Spells:
1st: 6/7  
2nd:4/4

Conditions
Mage Armour 120 minutes left

----------


## u-b

You bury the still warm Justin's corpse in the sand just above the water level next to what presumably are two other corpses of the same fate. Both shields on their graves bear the same symbol which Adalbert recognizes. It is well-known Thassilonian symbol of lust. Well-known at the time, at least. There seems to be no evil and no magic in the graves. The perimeter of the metal door is decorated with an ornament of intertwined humans and serpents none of which has any clothes. The center of the door looks like a polished mirror featuring, whether surprisingly or not, the Thassilonian symbol of lust engraved in very thin lines. The door is closed and has a handle, but you see no signs of either locks or traps.

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*
_"Right, girl. Work to be done. Grieving doesn't churn the butter"._ As Adalbert finishes his inspection of the door, Lizuga marches up to it. She wipes her eyes on her sleeve, clears her throat, and grasps the handle to open the door. [/B].



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 20 (+4 counter. +2 Naturalist?), Touch 11, FF 19, CMD 17|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7(+2 Naturalist?))|HP: 29/31 

_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Oaken Shield +4 AC Counter, Encouraging Roar, Armor-piercing Thrust, Curate's Strike. Spoils of War Stance._

----------


## u-b

The door does not zap, bite or anything. Beyond it is an about 35x25 feet slightly rounded room which lacks any illumination. It does not take long for Lebwen to bring the dancing lights there and you see that the walls of the room are covered by detailed murals depicting wanton acts involving otherworldly beings of every description. The murals cover every vertical surface, but stop abruptly after turning down the hallway to the south, as though abandoned by the artist. The way leading south very quickly turns west, so you don't see much of anything beyond this one room.

----------


## CasualViking

Lizuga....stops. And blushes. She squares up her shoulders and walks quickly ahead, her eyes fixed straight ahead.

----------


## DrK

[QUOTE=DrK;25073440]
* Adalbert Hornwood*

The little halfling scurries in after Lizuga and pauses looking at the murals, although rather than blushing he grins. *"Fascinating. My words, the carving, the details. You see here..."* he points to on with a sinuous snake like creature and.... *"The detailing is immense and the creatures there."* he waves Lizuga over, and Lebwen and Iris, seemingly uncaring of the raunchy nature of the carvings. *"See, here, it has captured the marillith in perfect detail. I  would have loved to meet this sculptor, well, evil bent not withstanding. I wonder why he stopped..."* he adds at the end following Lizuga to the exit where the pathway leads and peering down it. Muttering a cantrip he summons a set of dancing multi coloured orbs to shed some light for he and Lizuga joining the lights already summoned by Lebwen. 

His eyes alight with joy, that flaters as he looks around the room and then adds with wry grin, *"PoorJustin, he woulnd't even have known where to look in here."*




*Spoiler:* 
Show




Knowledge check on the shields and any markings (1d20)[*4*]  +12 History/+10 arcana/+8 nature /+5 Planes or Religion / +4 Bardic "anything else"
Detect Magic on the door
Perception to look for things of interest (1d20+11)[*22*]

HPs 24 / 24
Saves + 3 / 5 / 5  

Spells:
1st: 6/7  
2nd:4/4

Conditions
Mage Armour 120 minutes left

----------


## u-b

Studying the murals, Adalbert sees, in more than one place, what seems to be the artist's signature. It reads "Amivadeus Yasrin". Adalbert does not know of this person, but maybe he could be read - or written - about. The quality of the work would surely warrant that.

While Adalbert so examines the art, Lizuga continues quickly ahead, into the darkness illuminated only by Lebwen's dancing lights. The passage makes an U-turn for some reason and then ends in a locked iron grating blocking the way into the room beyond. While Lizuga stands before the locked grating, a man(?) emerges from the darkness of the room, entering the area illuminated by the dancing lights. *"Greetings, friends or foes,"* he says with an almost otherworldly calm. *"Which be you? I'll open the gate for you myself if you be the former, but fear I must prevent your passage if you be the latter. Would you speak the pass phrase for me?"*


*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

Iris too spends some time with Adalbert inspecting the artworks, more interested in the craftsmanship and any implied messaging than the face value explicit images. Eventually she taps him on the shoulder "Come, we should catch up. Who knows what priceless relics those other two might be defacing" she jokes.

Hustling along, she slows her steps as she sees Lizuga and Lebwen facing off in the negotiation with the stranger. Slowly approaching she casts her eyes about for any tricks, traps or other signs of deceit.

"Pray, how long have you guarded this gate? Your foes may be long gone, your burden lifted. We have seen no one else down here."

*Spoiler: some rolls*
Show

stalling a bit till we have more info

Sense Motive (1d20+12)[*25*]
Perception (1d20+10)[*22*]
Knowledge (what is he?) (1d20+5)[*24*] (local, planes, religion), 
Diplomacy (1d20+7)[*8*]

----------


## DrK

* Adalbert Hornwood*

Adalbert had been enjoying the murals with Iris before he hears the sounds of something around the corner. Nodding, he grins at the tall lady, *"We don't want Mistress Lizuga causing any trouble now do we?"* he mutters, a longing glance at he murals as he itches to take some rubbings of them back to some of his old professors to see what they would make of them. 

As he see's the strange albino he pauses, *"Ah my fine fellow. How would you come to be locked in there? I'm sure we will not know the pass phrase but if you've been here for a while an insight what lies within would be most enlightening."*




*Spoiler:* 
Show



Know check for what manner of creaure he is (1d20)[*9*] + 10 arcana/ 8 nature / 5 religion & planes / 4 everything else

HPs 24 / 24
Saves + 3 / 5 / 5  

Spells:
1st: 6/7  
2nd:4/4

Conditions
Mage Armour 120 minutes left

----------


## u-b

Iris has an impression that the artist was not a huge fan of decadence as depicted and was willing to suggest that much to a keen observer, but she'd definitely need time to have more than her general impression if she would be to explain that conclusion to anyone else.

When Iris sees the man, she's pretty certain he's not ordinary human. Her best guess (and she places a high confidence in it) is that the man is a dhampir. As for the room he's in, the stone walls, floor, and ceiling are polished to an almost mirrorlike sheen. The arching ceiling is supported by twin rows of columns, all of which have been carved to resemble the same beautiful woman dressed in revealing robes. Iris does not see anyone else in the hall, but the far side is now rather dark.

*"How long, you say? Long enough to get bored, but not long enough to get mad. I have my orders and I'll let you know that the person issuing them is alive and well, so I'm afraid you'll get no further enlightenment here."*

*Spoiler*
Show

Does not seem to be lying and seems confident.

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*
*"I don't suppose the password is.... let us in, or we turn back and kill your boss in the sarcophagus where she lies sleeping?"*. *Intimidate* - (1d20-2)[*12*]



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 20 (+4 counter. +2 Naturalist?), Touch 11, FF 19, CMD 17|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7(+2 Naturalist?))|HP: 29/31 

_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Oaken Shield +4 AC Counter, Encouraging Roar, Armor-piercing Thrust, Curate's Strike. Spoils of War Stance._

----------


## DrK

* Adalbert Hornwood*

The halfling looks at the pale man and shrugs, *"I'm minded of an old adage that you we aren't trapped down here with you, you are in fact trapped down here with us. If you step aside we can pass by and continue to explore this place. You are welcome to stay or go as you see fit."* He looks to Lizuga and Lebwen, a whispered *"Keep an eye on him"* as the plucky halfling approaches the gate to look at the lock, a hand pulling out a selection of strangely curved wires and picks and files from his belt pouch. 




*Spoiler:* 
Show



Perception (1d20+11)[*28*]
Disable device if needed (1d20+14)[*23*]

HPs 24 / 24
Saves + 3 / 5 / 5  

Spells:
1st: 6/7  
2nd:4/4

Conditions
Mage Armour 120 minutes left

----------


## u-b

*"Really, no, the password is not that. But you do get bonus torture points for mentioning it."*

Adalbert takes his lockpicks.

*"I think I have no choice but to stop  you."* The man says. He then casts a spell for no apparent effect.

Adalbert tries to pick the lock, but this one seems good enough, so the task is not easy.

*Spoiler*
Show

We'll be counting rounds from now on even though the man is not actually attacking.
You can attempt to identify which spell he has cast.
Each picking attempt is a full-round action.

*=> Everyone who's not Adalbert*

----------


## Erloas

Lebwen watches the man closely, trying to figure out what he was casting.


spellcraft
(1d20+11)[*31*]

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*
Without further ado, Lizuga stapes up to the bars and thrusts her long hammer at the guardin, hoping to impale him on the spiked tip. *Touch* - (1d20+8)[*10*], *piercing* - (1d12+5)[*16*]



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 20 (+4 counter), Touch 11, FF 19, CMD 17|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 29/31 

_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Oaken Shield +4 AC Counter, Encouraging Roar, Armor-piercing Thrust, Curate's Strike. Spoils of War Stance._

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

"Hold it there, don't do anything stupid now. Drop your weapons we just want to pass through here."

*Spoiler: rolls etc*
Show

Readied attack: bow (1d20+9)[*28*] (+3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon, +1 point blank shot) damage (1d8+3)[*10*]

I know, I should just attack. Still one last chance for him Readied un case he does anything hostile.

*Iris of Shelyn*
F NG Human (Varisian) Inquisitor (Urban Infiltrator), *Level* 4, *Init* 7, *HP* 21 + 12 temp/21, *Speed* 30ft
*AC* 20, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 3, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  MW Composite Longbow (+2 Str)*  +8 (+3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon) (1d8+2, x3)
*  Morningstar (two-handed)*  +5 (+3 BAB, +2 Str) (1d8+3, x2)
*  Dagger*  +5 (+3 BAB, +2 Str) or ranged +7 (+3 BAB, +4 Dex) (1d4+2, 19-20/ x2)
*Mithral MW Chain Shirt Armour* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 18, Con 8, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 10
*Condition* 
*Lucky Number [4](24 hours): reroll or +2 Luck bonus if number [4] rolled
*Adoration: immediate sanctuary (Will DC13)
*Agent of Chance: immediate - adjacent ally can reroll a skill check
*Spoils of War Stance (Lizuga): Allies within 30' heal 4 hp when they hit with an attack (once per round).

----------


## u-b

After Lizuga's attack, the man tilts his head, steps back out of reach of the hammer, casts a spell and disappears.

*Spoiler*
Show

For future reference: the grating provides cover against melee attacks, but not against ranged attacks with projectiles of typical size.
I'll leave it up to Iris to decide if this seemed hostile enough.

*=> Party*

----------


## DrK

* Adalbert Hornwood*

Adalbert looks up as the man disappears, *"Ah, a sorcerer, keep an eye out for him while I try and get this open..."* then he looks back down to the lock muttering, *"This is just like that time in Magnimar, that pie shop didn't open itself did it eh..."* he mutters trying to encourage himself. 



*Spoiler:* 
Show



Disable device if needed (1d20+14)[*23*]

HPs 24 / 24
Saves + 3 / 5 / 5  

Spells:
1st: 6/7  
2nd:4/4

Conditions
Mage Armour 120 minutes left

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*
*"May the light of Sarenrae protect us!"*, Lizuga declaims melodramatically, and a golden glow settles on herself and her allies, most importantly Adalbert.

_"Thanks, Lady"_, she prays silently. _"I know I haven't been right on the path today. But these are good people. Thank you for letting me keep them alive"._ 

_12 Temp HP for allies within 30'._



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 20 (+4 counter), Touch 11, FF 19, CMD 17|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 29+12/31 

_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Oaken Shield +4 AC Counter, Encouraging Roar, Armor-piercing Thrust, Curate's Strike. Spoils of War Stance._

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

Iris let's out an uncharacteristic curse as the man disappears. Keeping her arrow knocked Iris scans the area looking for any signs of the magically-cloaked individual.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

I won't take the readied action.

Detect magic, looking for signs of the presumed invisibility aura if he's sneaking about. Ensuring that the scan covers the area around Adalbert as he works on the gate.

----------


## Erloas

Lebwen moves closer to cover Adalbert's back and keeps an eye and ear out for any indication of where the sorcerer went.
"We've got you, just worry about the lock" Lebwen says to Adalbert as he moves closer.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


perception
(1d20+4)[*8*]

Sorry I haven't been posting much.  It's been busy at work to just not doing much online when I have some free time and time passing a lot faster than I realize.

----------


## u-b

Adalbert continues trying to pick the lock. This was going to take some time. Lizuga bestows upon the party a blessing of Sarenrae. You can see and, more importantly, feel it. Iris can see something too. Some magic. Not quite unexpected, but she'll need more time to know what that magic is. Lebwen advances towards the grating and tries to notice where the sorcerer went. He hears that man soon enough. Seems to still be reasonably close. Behind the first column to the north? Casting something again, that's for sure.

*=> Party*

----------


## Erloas

Based on where Lebwen thinks the sorcerer went, he moves to an spot that will cover the area, while saying to the others "I think he is over here." He raises his hand and shoots out a colorful blast of magic, covering the area.

[cast color spray]

----------


## DrK

* Adalbert Hornwood*

The halfing pauses and kicks the gate in disgust, stubbing his toe. Muttering some culinary inspired obscenities he attacks the lock once more, *"But a minute my friends. This one is even tougher than the one lock to Mrs Miggins Pie shop after a delivery of suspiciously shaped sausages."*. Concentrating he looks up as Lebwen blasts colourful light across the room and nods, *"Yes, yes, the light helps me see what in Desna's name I'm doing."* 



*Spoiler:* 
Show



Disable device if needed (1d20+14)[*20*]

HPs 24 / 24
Saves + 3 / 5 / 5  

Spells:
1st: 6/7  
2nd:4/4

Conditions
Mage Armour 120 minutes left

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*
Lizuga glowers at the empty seeming room. She braces her hammer against the shield, and sweeps it slowly back and forth, waiting for the invisible man to show himself. 

*Spoiler: Readied ranged attack*
Show

Curate's Strike: *touch* - (1d20+7)[*13*] (-4 for shooting into melee not included), *force damage* - (1d6+3)[*8*]




*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 20 (+4 counter), Touch 11, FF 19, CMD 17|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 29+12/31 

_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Oaken Shield +4 AC Counter, Encouraging Roar, Armor-piercing Thrust, Curate's Strike. Spoils of War Stance._

----------


## u-b

As the multicolored cone spews forth, you hear a weapon clang on the stone floor. Lebwen can even see the weapon - it's a rapier and it's about where Lebwen's color spray was targeted. You don't see the owner, though, and you don't hear him either.

*Spoiler*
Show

Will: (1d20+9)[12]

*=> Party*

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

Iris hums a soothing tune trying to calm Adalbert so he doesn't get flustered with the urgency of the task at hand.

*Spoiler: boost*
Show

Cast Guidance on Adalbert
+1 to a skill check

----------


## DrK

* Adalbert Hornwood*

Hearing the clang of the weapon on the floor Adalbert grins *"Well thats a reassuring sound. Not surprised the albino couldn't handle the colour..."*  focusing on the lock again he taps his feet in time to the humming and breaks into a song, 

_"Whatever it takes to break
Gotta do it
From the burning lake or the eastern gate
You'll get through it
Rattle that lock, lose those chains
Rattle that lock, lose those chains
Rattle that lock, lose those chains
Rattle that lock
Let's go do it
Have it all our way
Go back to where we blew it
And lose our heads along the way"_



*Spoiler:* 
Show



Disable device if needed (1d20+15)[*33*]

HPs 24 / 24
Saves + 3 / 5 / 5  

Spells:
1st: 6/7  
2nd:4/4

Conditions
Mage Armour 120 minutes left

----------


## Erloas

"Well I think we know where he is" Lebwen says as he steps forward, pulling the grate open now that Adalbert has it unlocked.  "I think he's stunned, someone grab his sword, maybe swing around where the sword fell, see if you can hit him."
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


base attack/damage +s
attack
(1d20+7)[*20*]
damage
(1d8+4)[*11*]
concealment
(1d100)[*98*]

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*
Lizuga rushes in, sweeping her hammer in a bone-shattering arc through the space where she suspects the guardian is standing. 

_Swift to change stance. Armor-piercing thrust touch - (1d20+8)[26], miss chance - (1d100)[71], damage - (1d12+5)[10]+(1d6)[1]
_



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 20 (+4 counter), Touch 11, FF 19, CMD 17|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 29+12/31 

_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Oaken Shield +4 AC Counter, Encouraging Roar, Armor-piercing Thrust, Curate's Strike. Phalanx Lancer stance._

----------


## u-b

Adalbert is finally able to unlock the grating. Lebwen gets it open, allowing Lizuga to rush forward and smack something invisible just north-east of the first column to your left. Then the rapier disappears with a very easily recognizable sound of being picked up from the floor. You hear a spell being cast in the same location Lizuga has just attacked. You perceive no effect from the spell.

*Spoiler*
Show


Listen DC 6 to determine if the man has took a step after casting. Beating it by 20 gives direction, if any.

*=> Party*

----------


## DrK

* Adalbert Hornwood*

As the sword is lifted up he watches as Lizuga swings her hammer into the area and connects with something. Staying back he moves out the way to allow his more martial inclined comrades through with a grin and a "Lets see about evening up this arrangement he.... come out come out wherever you are..." he calls and throws a handful of dust towards the area, the cloud expanding into a shimmering cloud that coats the area in glistening sparkling motes of light. 



*Spoiler:* 
Show



Listen to identify the square (1d20+9)[*25*]
Glitterdust the area he was in Will DC16 to prevent blindness

HPs 24 / 24
Saves + 3 / 5 / 5  

Spells:
1st: 6/7  
2nd:3/4

Conditions
Mage Armour 120 minutes left

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*
"AHA!". Lizuga roars in triumph, and a little bit of laughter, as the hidden guardian is revealed in a shower of glitter. 

_Step to BH29, Swift: Encouraging roar (allies within 30', +2/+2 [morale], 1 round). Attack - (1d20+10)[25], damage - (1d12+6)[13]+(1d6)[5]
_



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 20 (+4 counter), Touch 11, FF 19, CMD 17|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 29+12/31 

_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Oaken Shield +4 AC Counter, Encouraging Roar, Armor-piercing Thrust, Curate's Strike. Phalanx Lancer stance._

----------


## u-b

The air in the room starts to glitter. As the glittering dust settles on all of the surfaces, a sparkling outline of a man becomes visible next to Lizuga. She swings the hammer. The sparkling outline reacts, is too slow to evade, and then the hammer _passes right through it_ without any resistance or any other effect...

*=> Iris and Lebwen*

----------


## Erloas

"That is weird" Lebwen says as he sees Lizuga's hammer go through the glittery outline. But he still advances and swings at the outline.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


base rolls +2 for encouraging roar.  Not sure if anything else applies
attack
(1d20+9)[*23*]
damage
(1d8+6)[*10*]

----------


## u-b

The sparkling outline of a man reacts to Lebwen's attack, but moves only a little as if not intending to move more. Lebwen hits it and the weapon passes right through it with no noticeable effect.

*=> Iris*

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

"Oh! Weird indeed!" Not entirely sure what the man is up to Iris casts a spell to try and befuddle him.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Cast daze Will DC12

----------


## u-b

The spell Iris casts has no visible effect. The sparkling outline follows Lizuga and starts casting a spell of its own, botches it, then makes a series of quick thrusts directed at chinks in Lizuga's armor. The man becomes visible while at it. Lizuga blocks the first thrust and easily dodges the second. The block feels a bit strange, but not so much so that it would be obvious in what exact way...

*Spoiler*
Show


Casting defensively (1d20+10)[*11*] vs DC 17
Rapier (1d20+14)[*16*] for (1d6+7)[*13*] and (5d6)[*17*] electricity (if he does not fail it - _oops, he does!_)
Rapier (1d20+11)[*22*] for (1d6+7)[*9*] - _countered!_
Rapier (1d20+6)[*11*] for (1d6+7)[*11*]

*=> Party*

----------


## DrK

* Adalbert Hornwood*

Watching the flurry of blows as his friends battled the glittery figure Adalbert scurries forwards seeking to further debilitate the strange albino sorcerer. Peeling around the pillar he launches a ray of dark energy to sap his strength 



*Spoiler:* 
Show



Move to BG26
Ray of enfeebled (1d20+2)[*10*] Vs Touch
For (1d6+2)[*6*] Str penalty

HPs 24 / 24
Saves + 3 / 5 / 5  

Spells:
1st: 5/7  
2nd:3/4

Conditions
Mage Armour 120 minutes left

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*
*"Run through it!"*. Lizuga makes for the door on the other side of the room, and tries to open it. 



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 20 (+4 counter), Touch 11, FF 19, CMD 17|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 29+12/31 

_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Oaken Shield +4 AC Counter, Encouraging Roar, Armor-piercing Thrust, Curate's Strike. Phalanx Lancer stance._

----------


## u-b

Adalbert't ray misses the target. Lizuga strides for the next door. As she does, she gets a rapier stab in the side for *11* damage. It _feels_ to hit a different spot than it _seems_ to hit, though Lizuga is not necessarily sure what to make out of this discrepancy. The double doors open easily, revealing a dark and long curving hallway with a row of marble pillars supports the ceiling. Each pillar is carved to resemble a beautiful woman, although the pillar closest to the doors seems to be missing its head. With what illumination reaches there, Lizuga can barely see the far side where the hallway turns south.

*Spoiler*
Show


Rapier AoO (1d20+11)[23] for (1d6+7)[11]
Lizuga perception: (1d20+10)[17]

*=> Lebwen and Iris*

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

Iris frowns, the situation confusing. She lets fly a couple of arrows trying to provide some cover for the others.

*Spoiler: rolls & status*
Show

*Misc:* 5ft step to BD28
*Full:* longbow (1d20+7)[*26*] +3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon, -2 Rapid Shot, +1 Point Blank) damage (1d8+3)[*6*]
longbow (1d20+7)[*17*] +3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon, -2 Rapid Shot, +1 Point Blank) damage (1d8+3)[*10*]

*Iris of Shelyn*
F NG Human (Varisian) Inquisitor (Urban Infiltrator), *Level* 4, *Init* 7, *HP* 21 + 12 temp/21, *Speed* 30ft
*AC* 20, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 3, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  MW Composite Longbow (+2 Str)*  +8 (+3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon) (1d8+2, x3)
*  Morningstar (two-handed)*  +5 (+3 BAB, +2 Str) (1d8+3, x2)
*  Dagger*  +5 (+3 BAB, +2 Str) or ranged +7 (+3 BAB, +4 Dex) (1d4+2, 19-20/ x2)
*Mithral MW Chain Shirt Armour* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 18, Con 8, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 10
*Condition* 
*Lucky Number [4](24 hours): reroll or +2 Luck bonus if number [4] rolled
*Adoration: immediate sanctuary (Will DC13)
*Agent of Chance: immediate - adjacent ally can reroll a skill check

----------


## Erloas

Lebwen says "Adalbert any idea spell he's using for protection?" as he takes another swing at enemy, watching closely to see if he can see what is happening now that he is visible.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


attack
(1d20+7)[*18*]
damage
(1d8+4)[*11*]

perception
(1d20+4)[*12*]
spellcraft
(1d20+11)[*29*]

----------


## u-b

Lebwen hits the man and has the sword pass straight through him without any effect. Trying to put a spell name on this, Lebwen fails to come up with any transmutation or abjuration that might do it. Illusion? There could be a few. Iris shoots two arrows at the man. The first passes straight through the man's head with no effect, but the second arrow... It passes most of the way through the man's leg with no effect and _then_ teleports(?) back and appears to hit the very same leg it has just passed through, but from a slightly different angle. Lebwen does not notice the funny behavior of the second arrow, but then he is attacked. The man casts a spell - successfully this time - and makes three attacks at Lebwen, of which he's able to connect first two, along with the whatever spell he's just cast, which certainly feels to be damaging one as Lebwen takes *24* and *11* damage from the attacks. What Lebwen also feels is that the attacks connect at different spot than they seem they should. Then it strikes him, in more than literal way, the man's ******* displaced!

*Spoiler*
Show

Iris perception: (1d20+10)[26]

Man concentration: (1d20+10)[30]
Adalbert spellcraft (1d20+7)[20] - _it is Vampiric Touch_
Lebwen spellcraft (1d20+11)[16] - _nope_
Rapier (1d20+11)[30] for (1d6+7)[10] and (4d6)[14] negative
Rapier confirm (1d20+11)[14] for (1d6+7)[13]
Rapier (1d20+11)[25] for (1d6+7)[11]
Rapier (1d20+6)[14] for (1d6+7)[8]

*=> Party*

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*
Lizuga shrugs off the hit, making a mental note to clean it later. As she sees the statues she turns back around with a weary sigh, and goes back to swings at the tricksy enemy. 
_Move to BJ 28, Curate's Strike hammer - (1d20+10)[17], damage - (1d12+5)[11]+(1d6)[4], change to Spoils of War stance._



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 20 (+4 counter), Touch 11, FF 19, CMD 17|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 29+1/31 

_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Oaken Shield +4 AC Counter, Encouraging Roar, Armor-piercing Thrust, Curate's Strike. Phalanx Lancer stance._

----------


## DrK

* Adalbert Hornwood*

Adalbert curses under his breath as he see's Lebwen getting hurt. With his displacement magc and the magical _shield_ this sorcerer they fought was effectively immune to anything Adalbert could produce. He glanced back at the door of the tunnel, wishing that young Justin was with them, at the least the young lad's swords had had a brutal simplicity to them. Holding out a hand he looks at Lebwen and Lizuga, shouting *"Tell me how to help? My magic's won't help us here"* and releases a short jolt of electtricity at the glittering figure



*Spoiler:* 
Show



Cast electric Jolt
- ranged touch (1d20+2)[*16*] for (1d3)[*3*] elec damage, Miss 01-50 (1d100)[*1*]

HPs 24 / 24
Saves + 3 / 5 / 5  

Spells:
1st: 5/7  
2nd:3/4

Conditions
Mage Armour 120 minutes left

----------


## u-b

Lizuga whacks the man for *15* damage, the hammer connecting with his chest some distance from where it is seen. Adalbert is apparently shocked enough to be unable to think better than to just shoot a cantrip. He misses even at that, passing some electricity through the man's fake image.

*Spoiler*
Show

Lizuga miss (1d100)[86]

*=> Lebwen and Iris*

----------


## Erloas

"Just keep at him, he can't get lucky all the time" Lebwen says as he concentrates on a spell then attacks.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


HPs 19 = (32 +12 temp) - 35 attacks +10 from curated strike

concentration to cast cauterize defensively 
(1d20+12)[*20*] +4 feat, +4 int, +4CL  VS DC15 (15+0^2) 

attack 1
(1d20+5)[*14*] +7 standard -2 for  spell combat
damage 1
(1d8+4)[*6*] 

attack 2
(1d20+5)[*12*] +7 standard -2 for  spell combat
damage 1
(1d8+4)[*11*] 

+1 fire damage for the first to hit from cauterize 
+Flank from Lizuga?

displacement
(1d100)[*15*]
(1d100)[*38*]

editing in healing from Lizuga

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

Frustrated at her ineffectiveness, Iris keeps peppering the area with arrows.

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

Full: longbow (1d20+7)[*8*] +3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon, -2 Rapid Shot, +1 Point Blank) damage (1d8+3)[*11*] miss 1-50 (1d100)[*95*]
longbow (1d20+7)[*24*] +3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon, -2 Rapid Shot, +1 Point Blank) damage (1d8+3)[*7*] miss 1-50 (1d100)[*75*]

----------


## u-b

Lebwen casts a spell, attacks with it, misses, then misses again. Iris ptoceeds to shoot two more arrows. The first falls off the bowstring, so she just shoots the second. It hits the man where he does not seems to be and reappears on his image. The man casts a spell and thrusts his rapier right into Lebwen's chest. From slightly diferent angle than Lebwen expected. In addition to being pierced, Lebwen feels an electric shock jolting through his body, loses control of it, falls down hitting the head on the floor and passes out. Not stopping for even a moment, the man steps closer to Lizuga, while also taking care to interpose a stone column between Iris and himself, and thrusts his rapier into the woman too. He also makes a third attack, but that was not so good as to pass through Lizuga's defenses.

*"Submit to the Lady. She might let you live."*

*Spoiler*
Show

Man concentration: (1d20+10)[16]
Rapier (1d20+11)[20] for (1d6+7)[10] and (5d6)[12] shock - *22 total to Lebwen*
Rapier (1d20+11)[24] for (1d6+7)[12] - *12 to Lizuga*
Rapier (1d20+6)[10] for (1d6+7)[9]


Lebwen is at -3 hit points and unconscious.

*=> Party (maybe excl. Lebwen)*

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*
Lizuga inches closer to Lebwen, but not rushing, taking her time to aim an accurate thrust at this dangerous enemy. 



_5' step Move to BI27, attack - (1d20+8)[25], damage - (1d12+5)[15], swift: Triage to heal self for 12._



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 20 (+4 counter), Touch 11, FF 19, CMD 17|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 30 (31 if attack hits)/31 

_Triage 3/4. Maneuvers readied: Oaken Shield +4 AC Counter, Encouraging Roar, Armor-piercing Thrust, Curate's Strike. Spoils of War stance._

----------


## DrK

* Adalbert Hornwood*

Adalbert curses under his breath as Lebwen curls up over the rapier and slumps to the stone floor. *Lizuga, hit him, Ill get Lebwen. Iris can you help* he shouts before darting forwards he pulls out a potion from his bandolier and hastily pours it onto the deep wounds.



*Spoiler:* 
Show



Move forward pulling a CLW potion
Pour it on Lebwen wound (1d8+1)[*2*]

HPs 24 / 24
Saves + 3 / 5 / 5  

Spells:
1st: 5/7  
2nd:3/4

Conditions
Mage Armour 120 minutes left

----------


## u-b

Lizuga whacks the man for solid *15* damage and brings herself to full health. Adalbert rushes to help Lebwen and pours the contents of a healing potion on him only to find that it is not enough to restore the man's consciousness. Still, Adalbert feels pretty certain he won't bleed to death now... provided no more attacks will be coming, which seems increasingly more problematic as the combat shifts back closer to Lebwen. The white-haired man, under constant barrage of arrows from Iris, and even hit by one more of them, just steps in between Lizuga and Lebwen, casts a spell and attacks them both, in sequence. Lizuga is pierced by a thrust through her left upper arm, which would not be too bad on itself, but, unfortunately that was not the case. A powerful electric jolt passes through her body, causing the heart to momentarily stop. The woman falls unconscious onto the floor and is then pierced through the neck, cutting the carotid artery open. Then the man then turns to do the same to Lebwen. Both Lebwen and Lizuga suffer rapid loss of blood for a few moments, after which the remaining of you can only conclude they are dead, or too far on that way to be helped.

*Spoiler*
Show

Longbow (1d20+7)[24] damage (1d8+3)[8] miss 1-50 (1d100)[68]
Longbow (1d20+7)[10] damage (1d8+3)[11] miss 1-50 (1d100)[21]

Concentration: (1d20+10)[25]
Rapier (1d20+14)[24] for (1d6+7)[9] and (5d6)[25] shock  :Small Eek: 
Rapier (1d20+11)[31] for (1d6+7)[8] confirm (1d20+11)[30] for (1d6+7)[10]  :Small Eek: 
Rapier (1d20+6)[25] for (1d6+7)[13]  :Small Eek: 


Lizuga is at -21 hit points and is dead.
Lebwen is at -14 hit point and is dead.

*=> Adalbert and Iris*

----------


## DrK

* Adalbert Hornwood*

Adalbert pales as the glittering rapier slides into Lizuga and Lebwen and they both drop, eyes meeting Lizuga's just for a second he see's the light fade and panics. *"Iris, we have to go, its too late for them, we can't do anything else for them..."* he scurries back  through the gate in in a panic calling upon his fey roots as the moss, lichens and algaes on the walls and the cracks hear his call and swiftly expand, trendrils and phylae seeking to envelop and grasp the terrifying sorcerer attacking them!



*Spoiler:* 
Show



Move 30ft back
Cast entangle to cover the entire room up to where Iris is standing (up to row BF)

HPs 24 / 24
Saves + 3 / 5 / 5  

Spells:
1st: 5/7  
2nd:3/4

Conditions
Mage Armour 120 minutes left

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

Iris pales as she grasps for her healing wand, muttering "We can save them.....we can still save them...." even as the futility dawns on her. With Adalbert's magic causing the lichen and algae growths to writhe about covering their escape she takes one last sad look and turns, hustling the wee halfling ahead of her as they retreat back from the deadly man.

*Spoiler: Effects*
Show

*Lucky Number [4](24 hours): reroll or +2 Luck bonus if number [4] rolled
*Adoration: immediate sanctuary (Will DC13)
*Agent of Chance: immediate - adjacent ally can reroll a skill check

----------


## u-b

You leave the man and hurry up to the boat. You do not seem to be chased. As you push the boat off the beach, you hear the steel grate slamming shut. Iris, carefully avoiding deep areas, pushes the boat back to the beach where you have originally found it. You disembark and... drag the boat onshore? Then intend to go to the dark shaft to climb the rope up?

Suddenly, you hear some unfamiliar female voice yelling *"Hello?"* from the direction you would be heading.

----------


## DrK

* Adalbert Hornwood*

Adalbert skids to a halt as they scramble out of the boat and pause for a second on the small beach. *Oh Iris, Im so sorry I could not save for them. We will come back for them Iris, we just need to find some help.*

At the shout from above he stares up at the shaft, a look of worry. *oh, hello, who is that? Who are you?* he shouts up at the shaft




*Spoiler:* 
Show





HPs 24 / 24
Saves + 3 / 5 / 5  

Spells:
1st: 5/7  
2nd:3/4

Conditions
Mage Armour 120 minutes left

----------


## u-b

*"A friend, Master Adalbert. Lost and confused, alive by the grace of Merciful Sarenrae. Let me help you up, so I can explain."* is heard from behind the darkness. Whoever that is, she seems willing to pull the rope up, but not before you hang onto it. Will you let her?

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

"That's unexpected, what a relief...." utters Iris, "Oh, wait..." under her breath as her suspicions cut through .

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Sense Motive (1d20-12)[*4*] sorry should be *+12* mod, so *28* less any penalties for no line of sight
Detect evil 60ft

----------


## u-b

Iris does not recognize the voice, but does not feel it is bluffing. How that adds together here and now she could only guess.

*Spoiler*
Show

Oops, sorry for the delay. Forgot it's on me.

----------


## DrK

* Adalbert Hornwood*

Adalbert looks up and then shrugs helplessly. *"My thanks kind stranger, await just a moment,"* he shouts as he grabs hold of the rope and puts his foot into the loop at the bottom. *"I'll climb as best I can but any help would be appreciated"* he shouts back up, before looking up at the shroud of darkness that occluded the entranceway. 

With a wink at Iris he calls *"Wish me luck"* and starts scrambling up the wall. 




*Spoiler:* 
Show





HPs 24 / 24
Saves + 3 / 5 / 5  

Spells:
1st: 5/7  
2nd:3/4

Conditions
Mage Armour 120 minutes left

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

"Have a care, Adalbert. But know that Shelyn watches over you"

*Spoiler: cast guidance*
Show

Cast guidance on Adalbert.

----------


## u-b

Adalbert is helped to rope up to the top where he is greeted by none other than _Runelord Sorshen_. Or, more likely, her clone the party saw earlier today, as the outfit and the jevelry perfectly match what you've seen on the body lying in the sarcophagus.


*"It's me, Lizuga. I don't know how, but it is. I don't know about Lebwen, but I woke up in that sarcophagus. And now you know everything I know."*

----------


## DrK

* Adalbert Hornwood*

Adalbert pauses, looking her up and down, a catch in his throat. "How can that be? You've changed, you look, well, impressive." Considering he shouts down to Iris, *"Its safe, I think, come up."*

Adalbert pauses, carefully not going within reach of the imposing brunette women in the strange finery. *"You'll pardon my hesitancy, but its an odd situation. Maybe you could answer me a question. What inn did we first meet in when we were in Sandpoint?"* 




*Spoiler:* 
Show





HPs 24 / 24
Saves + 3 / 5 / 5  

Spells:
1st: 5/7  
2nd:3/4

Conditions
Mage Armour 120 minutes left

----------


## u-b

The woman responds: *"Well, I first met you at the town gate. I looked terrible after the fight with the goblins. Then we went to the Rusty Dragon"*

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

Hearing the muted voices above and the call from Adalbert to ascend, Iris grabs the rope and starts to climb up to join him and the 'stranger'.

*Spoiler: Climb*
Show

Climb (if needed) (1d20+1)[*20*]

----------


## DrK

* Adalbert Hornwood*

At the answer the halfling breathes a heavy sigh of relief and then jumps forward, cuddling the strange woman he now knows he does know after all. *"I don't know how you've come to steal this body but we are relieved you have."* He looks back to Iris as she emerges and at the new Lizuga. *"How do you feel in your new body? Is it different? Can you fight? Poor Lebwen's body and yours I guess are still down there and we shouldn't leave them in such a state"*

He pauses, *"I hope that Dhamphir will have expended much of his power, but I'm not sure?"* He looks at Lizuga quizzically as he considers the time that has passed. 




*Spoiler:* 
Show





HPs 24 / 24
Saves + 3 / 5 / 5  

Spells:
1st: 5/7  
2nd:3/4

Conditions
Mage Armour 120 minutes left

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*
*"Master Adalbert, I..."*. She trails off. *"I don't know how this happened. I remember noticing that this body was alive when we passed it. But to answer the more pressing question, I feel like I can fight. I feel stronger than I look. Buuut, these clothes were not made for fighting. I think I need a few minutes to get my bearings before I'm ready for a fight"*.

The woman claiming to be Lizuga falls silent, and bites her lip pensively in a familiar gesture. _"And to think i wanted to murder this body. Just as I wanted to mercilessly slaughter the boggards for their egg-smashing. Sweet merciful Sarenrae, it feels like you are teaching me today. But please, please, don't let my friends' death be my fault"._ 



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 12, Touch 12, FF 10, CMD 19|Fort +6 Ref +3 Will +8|HP: 35 

_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Oaken Shield +4 AC Counter, Encouraging Roar, Armor-piercing Thrust, Curate's Strike. Spoils of War stance._

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

"My goodness....what? How?" Iris clambers up and then stands, stunned as the woman claiming to be Lizuga explains herself. 

Eventually she notices the familiar mannerisms in her thought-to-be-lost companion, and rushes forward to embrace her. "I don't understand how, but thank the gods that all is not lost".

*Spoiler: buffs*
Show

If we're going back down for revenge vs the dhampir Iris will bless the group and divine favour herself.

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*
Lizuga hugs Iris long and hard. *"It has been such a day. I'm so confused. When we get out of here, I really need a long chat to get your perspective"*. She wipes her eyes and nose on an expensive silk sleeve and toughens up.

She leads the party back to the enclosure. As they approach, she calls out: *"My faithful servant! Lay down your arms and come foth!"*. *Bluff* - (1d20-1)[*10*]



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 12, Touch 12, FF 10, CMD 19|Fort +6 Ref +3 Will +8|HP: 35 

_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Staunching Strike, Curate's Strike, Dismiss. Spoils of War stance._

----------


## u-b

*"Mistress?!"* The man, separated from you by the closed grating, seems shocked. *"What happened? Do they hold you hostage?"*

He approaches the grating and begins to unlock it. You notice that he neither draws nor lays down his rapier, which is still in the scabbard.

*Spoiler*
Show

Sense motive (1d20)[3]

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*
*"All will be explained"*. While the guard unlocks the door, Lizuga takes the opportunity to assess his condition (using Medic's Training). *Heal* - (1d20+11)[*27*].



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 12, Touch 12, FF 10, CMD 19|Fort +6 Ref +3 Will +8|HP: 35 

_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Staunching Strike, Curate's Strike, Dismiss. Spoils of War stance._

----------


## u-b

The man unlocks the grating, opens it, and seems ready co close it back right behind his "mistress"...

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*
Lizuga blasts the man with a surprise burst of golden light. Looking around the room, her xtended hand starts to shake.

Surprise action: Dismiss, *ranged touch* - (1d20+7)[*19*], *Non-lethal* - (1d6+4)[*6*]. On a hit, Trip and Bull Rush: (1d20+10)[*12*]



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 12, Touch 12, FF 10, CMD 19|Fort +6 Ref +3 Will +8|HP: 35 

_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Staunching Strike, Curate's Strike, Dismiss. Spoils of War stance._

----------


## u-b

The man is knocked out by this unexpected violence. The scene is otherwise as you left it, only with larger pools of blood under and around the dead bodies of Lizuga and Lebwen. Well, and it is a new experience for Lizuga to look at a dead body of _herself_...

----------


## DrK

* Adalbert Hornwood*

As Lizuga casually knocks him out Adalbert breathes a sigh of relief. *Well done, but poor Lebwen.* He mutters as he approaches Lebwens body and kneels down to offer a brief prayer to the Lady of Dreams.

Looking at the downed magi he licks the rapier away and remove the mans spell pouch and any other magical accoutrements as he examines the man with his eyes attuned to magical aura. *Shall we gather up Lebwen and take him back to town or shall we bury him by Justin? This place is too dangerous, we need some more aid before delve further in. Our prisoner here may be able to help us.*




*Spoiler:* 
Show





HPs 24 / 24
Saves + 3 / 5 / 5  

Spells:
1st: 5/7  
2nd:3/4

Conditions
Mage Armour 90 minutes left

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*
Lizuga is strictly practical. *"Alright. Iris, tie him up please, he's unconscious but not dead. Then help me with my armor. Master Adalbert, I would appreciate it if you would focus *all* of your attention on the magic thingies for a few minutes".* 

A few minutes later, armed and armored once again, Lizuga takes a deep breath. *"Adalbert, do you have a cleaning spell ready? This armor smells.... odd, somehow".* 

"I suppose we should bury Lebwen and.. me... next to Justin. I don't know if Lebwen had any family or loved ones. If we are coming back with reinforcements, I suppose we could use his equipment to pay for it".



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 12, Touch 12, FF 10, CMD 19|Fort +6 Ref +3 Will +8|HP: 35 

_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Staunching Strike, Curate's Strike, Dismiss. Spoils of War stance._

----------


## DrK

* Adalbert Hornwood*

Still slightly intimidated by the new Lizuga the little Halfling nods and offers a hand to Lizuga, the cantrip cleaning the armour and releasing a faint minty smell as the _presdigitation_ washes away the grime and copious amounts of blood.

*What now Lizuga? Do we interrogate the prisoner and we can bury poor Lebwen, I hope there isnt too much more dangerous things in here, my spells seem less helpful here than when I fought the goblins.*




*Spoiler:* 
Show





HPs 24 / 24
Saves + 3 / 5 / 5  

Spells:
1st: 5/7  
2nd:3/4

Conditions
Mage Armour 90 minutes left

----------


## u-b

Checking the room for the loot and magic auras reveals some of both, mostly coinciding together, but there is some loot without auras and one aura without loot... that is, depending on the definition of "loot" one would be using. The man's rapier definitely stands out, but is not only one thing worthy of consideration.

*Also, welcome to level 5!*

*Spoiler*
Show

Loot:
1. Magical mithral rapier (I'll want you to roll to identify this as usual and also roll some legend lore maybe)
2. Masterwork composite longbow for STR 16 with 20 arrows
3. Cloak of resistance +1
4. Wand of detect secret doors (11 charges)
5. Spell component pouch
6. Backpack
7. One week of rations and water
8. Spellbook with: displacement, vampiric touch, bear's endurance, bull's strength, invisibility, scorching ray, spider climb, burning hands, chill touch, 
magic missile, shield, shocking grasp, dancing lights, detect magic, mage hand, prestidigitation, ray of frost

Other auras:
9. An aura on the man you have knocked out (moderate strength; school to be identified)

----------


## DrK

* Adalbert Hornwood*

Picking up the mithral rapier Adalbert whistles, *"Wow... what a thing of beauty. It has the feel of something impressive"* he grins and offers Lizuga a low bow before flourishing it and presenting it her hilt first. *"You have saved us, it should be yours"* he offers. 

Kneeling by Lebwen's body he shakes his head once more. *"Once we have buried poor Leb' shall we return to Magnimar, we will need more strong sword arms I fear before we plunge into the further depths."*



*Spoiler:* 
Show



Knowledge check (1d20)[*2*] +7 spellcract / +10 arcana/ +12 history as appropriate

HPs 24 / 24
Saves + 3 / 5 / 5  

Spells:
1st: 5/7  
2nd:3/4

Conditions
Mage Armour 90 minutes left

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*
Lizuga takes the rapier from Adalbert, and makes a few swishes through the air. Then she bundles it up with the man's bow, Lebwen's sword, and the other spare weapons she carries. She tuts at her pack, and dumps out a bundle of throwing spears, and picks up the two spellbooks to balance the load. She also puts on Lebwen's magical ring, and hands his wand over to Adalbert. 

*"I guess I'm dragging Lebwen and.. me. Let's leave this place and come back stronger".*



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 20|Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +6|HP: 32/32 

_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Staunching Strike, Curate's Strike, Dismiss. Spoils of War stance._

----------


## u-b

You drag the bodies to the small sandy beach and bury them next to Justin and two other graves. It starts to resemble a makeshift graveyard with so many graves in there. Then you make your way out: first by boat, then by rope, then running across the cave with white bugs, out of the stinky troglodite cave and to the witch where you have left Adalbert's donkey. The donkey is there and not surprised in the slightest to see a somewhat different team coming back.

*Spoiler*
Show

Anything else you do here before you head to Magnimar?

----------


## DrK

* Adalbert Hornwood*


After examining the sword and finding no answers he leaves with the others and is surprised to find the donkey alive and well. *"Ah, my little friend, you are alive and well. I am pleased, there has been enough death in this horrible place. Come now, have some of the loot little 4 legged friend and we can head back to the city. We can return to the pathfinder lodge and seek some more assiatnce."* 

Looking back over the marsh he looks at the statue towering above the marsh and shudders, *"I will not return here, this place has only death"....* he mutters to himself. His normal cheery demanour shattered by the recent day or two. 



*Spoiler:* 
Show



HPs 24 / 24
Saves + 3 / 5 / 5  

Spells:
1st: 5/7  
2nd:3/4

Conditions
Mage Armour 90 minutes left

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*
On the journey back to Magnimar, Lizuga seeks out Iris. Both to help her check herself for any marks, brands, tattoos, lingering magical auras and whatnot, but also for spiritual advice.

*"So, Iris"*. She stirs the stewpot, not raising her gaze. *"Back there...... I... - I sinned. Gravely. I wanted to kill those egg-smashing bastards. I was consumed by the thought. And that is a sin. I mean, we are both warriors, we are both killers.... but I don't kill because I want to. Death should only come to those who refuse to repent. I wanted to kill them, and I wanted to kill.... her"*. She gestures, indicating herself. *"And then, I couldn't save Justin. I couldn't save Lebwen. I couldn't even save myself"*. 

She takes a deep breath, and looks at Iris with tears welling up in her eyes. *"Iris, did my sins condemn our friends to death?"*.



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 20|Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +6|HP: 32/32 
Perception +9, Initiative +2
_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Spoils of War stance (allies heal 4 hp if they hit)._

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

Iris sings softly as she helps the woman, quick to adjust to this being her friend Lizuga. 

"Hush. Hush now...These Runelords, their magic, it has a way with our emotions. But deep down, it's our emotions that give us our humanity. Our spark. 

We forge our own destinies. We live our lives. Without occasional feelings of hatred we would have no notion of love. We would be mere husks.

You are just feeling what it is to be mortal. To be human. You didn't bring their deaths upon them, but you sure shared some good times while they lived." 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Whoa, deep introspective stuff! Had to double check Fate wasn't a domain for Iris/ Shelyn. _"Why Lizuga, yes your actions directly caused their deaths"_ seems it would be a bit harsh  :Small Eek: . Luckily it wasn't!

And sorry for delays, I'm still here.

----------


## u-b

You head back the way you came. It takes a few days and the trip is not fun by any measure, but you manage to mostly follow the route you take on the way to Lady's Light, so encounter only a few of surprises. Those surprises you do encounter, you spot in time to avoid, and you choose to avoid basically everything that moves, provided it is at least as large as a frog.

The city of Magnimar... well, it's not like it welcomes you back, and it's not like it doesn't. It's late afternoon. The guards at the gates just give you a look and everyone else just mind their own business. Your epic trip, full of struggle and tragedy, is unknown and ignored. So what do you do?

*Spoiler*
Show

Old characters are free to specify anything special they did during the trip. New characters declare what they do, both generally over the last few days, and specifically at the moment. DrK still controls Adalbert until I say otherwise.

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*

Lizuga hits the marketplaces. She has a +1 bastard sword and a +1 longsword to sell, and some jewelry to get an offer on for their patron to match.  

She also looks for identification and an offer on the magical mithril rapier, but again, the patron gets a chance to match that offer. 

After that, she is ready to join the others at the lodge. 

_appraise - (1d20-1)[13], diplomacy - (1d20+10)[18], sense motive - (1d20+9)[27]_.



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 20|Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +6|HP: 32/32 
Perception +9, Initiative +2
_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Spoils of War stance (allies heal 4 hp if they hit)._

----------


## DrK

* Adalbert Hornwood*

Adalabert had recovered little of his cheer and joy as they trudged back to the city. Much of the time he had spent conversing with Iris or the donkey, as even though he knew it was Lizuga her new body still bothered him deeply. *"Was it unwise Iris? Should we have just stayed in the city rather than following adventure?"* he had asked one evening as they had sat, the pipe in his hand emitting strange purple and yellow smoke rings.

--

As the city with the collapsed giant bridge to nowhere hove into view he breathed a sigh of relief. *"Safety of sorts"*, patting the donkey he murmured, *"You have done well, better than most of my friends to have made it there and back again eh.."* Then to Iris and Lizuga he nods towards the city walls, *"We should head to the Pathfinder Lodge I believe. Even with what little we gleaned they will be interested in the Lady. They may even organise a return trip."* 

As he watches Lizuga head off to the market he leads the donkey to the pathfinder lodge. Reaching the lodge he looks about hoping for a glimpse of the Lady who had sent them to the deadly but intriguing Lady's light. Seeing a tough looking half orc in battered banded mail he approaches quietly, *"Is the lady of the Society in? We have returned from one of their investigations, but sorely pressed and diminished in number. I would speak with her and see what help she can offer. "*



*Spoiler:* 
Show



HPs 24 / 24
Saves + 3 / 5 / 5  

Spells:
1st: 5/7  
2nd:3/4

Conditions

----------


## Erloas

Krusk sighs as he once again spots Magnimar breaking through the trees down the road.  Readying himself to put on the façade of dumb brute to pick up rudimentarily work because that is all anyone thought him capable of doing.

After restocking provisions for the road, as he's heading toward the yards to find another job as a caravan guard, he sees the Pathfinder lodge and stops for a moment and says quietly to himself "It has been too long since I've had a good, real adventure.  Maybe I should stop in and see if there is anything interesting going on first."  He walks to the lodge and as he is removing his lodge token from his pack he is approached by a halfling.

"*I don't know, I've just returned to town myself and haven't been inside yet.  
It sounds as if your investigation did not go as planned.  Have you tried hitting your problems with a bigger stick? That seems to be all my recent employers are looking for in problem solving.*" The last part said with a bit of a sigh.
"*How about I buy you an ale and you can tell me the tale inside while you wait for the Lady, I need to catch up with what has been happening at the lodge."*

----------


## u-b

Lizuga finds a weapons dealer that has a section for magical weapons and an ability to identify them on the spot without any delays. The merchant gives what Lizuga feels are fair prices even though she does not have an independent valuation. The merchant has enough gold and platinum ready at hand to buy all three swords. The price he offers for the mithril rapier is 4660 gp. You have to pay 10 gp if you would like to know how he'd came to that valuation. Lizuga pays. The merchant's explanation is that it is a +1 undead bane mithral rapier and also has other beneficial properties he is, at the moment, unable to identify and evaluate. You can chose to pay another 20 gp and wait for the merchant to summon an expert if you want those properties to be identified.

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*

Lizuga pays the appraisal fee, sells the longsword and bastard sword (2325 gp?), then goes off to the lodge to find the others.



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 20|Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +6|HP: 32/32 
Perception +9, Initiative +2
_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Spoils of War stance (allies heal 4 hp if they hit)._

----------


## u-b

Lizuga gets two bags of coins for two swords. One bag containing 220 platinum and one bag containing 125 gold. She also gets a written report about the rapier. This takes some time to get, but the expert even puts his stamp and signature on it, so it turns out to be a pretty official-looking paper. In the report, and also in person, the examiner also points at a word in small letters on the blade near the hilt. It reads "Silverfang" in Varisian. The merchant ups his offer for the sword to 8250 gp paid here and now or 8000 gp at any later time. Lizuga says that maybe later time it is, but not now, thank you. She then goes to the Lodge.

The following people eventually gather at the Lodge in addition to the group of Pathfinders who have made it back from Lady's Light:

Sheila Heidmarch
Canayven Heidmarch
Joadric Heimurl
Rakieth Anlec
Krusk

Almya Gorangal is nowhere in sight and is said (by Joadric, with a lot of expletives, though later confirmed by Sheila to be factually correct) to be gone to take on the barghest. Single-handed. Now, Joadric cannot help but notice that there is fewer of you than when you've last met. Was Almya correct judging the risks of this expedition?







*Spoiler: Examination report*
Show

[The description of physical qualities of the sword]
...
[Paraphrased] The specimen is +1 undead bane mithral rapier, but also has other magical properties. As long as the sword is carried, the user gains a +2 resistance bonus on all saving throws against negative energy and level drain, and whenever he makes a Fortitude save to recover from a negative level, he may roll the save twice, taking the better of the two results as the actual result. Once per day, the specimen can target an undead creature it just successfully critically hit with a halt undead effect (Will DC 14 negates) as a swift action.
...
[The description of the examiner]

You notice that the report says nothing about the sword's market value.

----------


## DrK

* Adalbert Hornwood*

Adalbert looks at the gathering crowd within the large and impressive library before nodding sadly to Lizuga and bowing to the assembled people. Watching the orc and the strange grey skinned elf with some curiosity. *"We have mixed tidings I'm afraid from our expedition to the Lady's light. We have lost some our fellows"*  he pauses, a  tear forming at his eyes. *"Justen fell in the caverns, a ancient glass construct cut him down in his prime, then we battled a Dhampir magi, and Lebwen and Lizuga..."*  he pauses and gestures to the ravishing ancient azlanti woman, *"But, and we do not understand how Lizuga was returned, but in the body of a ancient Runelord... We do not know how."* He details the rest of the adventure, speaking of the caves beneath the swamp, the odd orc with and the tribes of reptillian troglodytes they had cut their way through (but at great cost) and describes in detail the pictures and runes in the caverns under the lady's light.  

*"We would go back..."* he adds, a note of caution in his voice, *"But we need assistance. We need more allies, skilled with blades and magic and cunning for ancient traps. We will avenge Lebwen and Justen and pull the secrets from that place no matter the cost.."* He pauses at the end waiting for the questions. 





*Spoiler:* 
Show



HPs 24 / 24
Saves + 3 / 5 / 5  

Spells:
1st: 5/7  
2nd:3/4

Conditions

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*

*"The gods' own truth. I was killed by that dhampir, and I know dead when I see it. And yet, here I am, in this body that we saw resting, warm and breathing, in a sarcophagus"*. Lizuga keeps her religious observations to herself. *"With what I suppose is resurrection sickness to boot."*

She waits for later in the conversation. *"Would you like to see what we recovered from that place?"*



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 20|Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +6|HP: 32/32 
Perception +9, Initiative +2
_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Spoils of War stance (allies heal 4 hp if they hit)._

----------


## Erloas

After listening to the story of the trip to Lady's Light Krusk responds with "*That is a high price to pay for information, I hope it proves worthwhile.  I have heard only the general myths of the Runelords, but if you have tasks left to do, maybe I could aid you, I have been looking to get back to adventuring*"

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

As Adalbert finishes the elf looks up from the corner where he had been leaning in a relaxed manner, a hand holding one of the many books. _So... three die, 1 returned and you think this a good place to visit..."_ he asks in a slightly cynical tone. _"However one of you has been improved and now resembles an ancient Runleord. This does intrigue me."_  He glances at Lady Hedmarch, _"If it pleases you I would take this commission from the lodge. I have some scholarly bent and have often seen the Lady light from afar, I would have visited sooner had I realised the treasures that and mysteries that lay beneath."_ 

Looking at Adalbert, Lizuga and Iris he places the book back on the shelf and offers a low bow, _"I am Rakieth, a wanderer and archaeologist of sorts"_  he adds with a blank expression. Although from the lean muscled look and the daggers tucked into his belt he looks like he can handle himself in a fight. 




*Spoiler:* 
Show



Know History for the Runelord/Lighthouse facts (1d20+9)[*24*] + (1d6)[*6*] inspiration

HPs 33 /33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15)   Init +7  Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Stances: none active
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)


_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

----------


## u-b

Sheila and Canayven listen attentively. After you are done, Sheila says: *"I'm sorry for the loss of your friends. Maybe I should not have allowed you to undertake this mission. It's probably too late to second-guess. If you are going to return there, all our deals stay valid. You can use this place to rest and recover and I will organize any necessary assistance."*

*"Yes, let me see what you have recovered from that place. I would also expect to have a report in writing, or, at your option, multiple reports. "*

*Spoiler*
Show

I see you do not mention the prisoner you've got. He would not have volunteered any information when he regained consciousness on your trip back, but now you have a whole city worth of options to throw at the problem, so you can specify what to do with him, if anything.

Those who are back will get 2 fame and 2 prestige each as soon as you turn in your report(s) in writing.

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 14/18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1 (Mage Armor, tenative)

Adalbert was struck by grief and the incessant sarcasm of the newcomer. *These men laid down their lives to learn the truth about potential demons and goblinoid invasions, and all you have to say is a caustic remark?* You have never seen the calm and friendly halfling so angry. *You are only right in one thing. If we try it again with the same strategy, we will get blown out again.*

Taking off his hat to honor the dead, he goes to Sheila. *I am a dilletante arcanist. A hack, my only contribution until now was a bit of advice and some light magic. I do blame myself for their downfall, for all the deaths.* The tone of Adalbert was sincere, but those who know him better hear his usually calm demeanor even when debating a topic being angry; something that was definitely not there before.

*Whoever built these dungeons, whoever sent their agents against us...* Adalbert trails off, now standing in front of Sheila. Despite her silent nature, Adalbert knew she was the captain here, so he knew when the shut up. He just looked up and asked: *I am a decent enough student, but I want to stay here for a bit to refresh my knowledge of actual arcane magic. No small cantrips anymore. No trickery. Just honest research.* He looks around. *So where is that slightly annoyed mage that sat here just a few days ago?* he adds.

----------


## u-b

Sheila explains about the missing mage: *"You mean Almya? As Joadric said, she took that barghest-hunting quest you've brought in. After you left, she spent thirty hours in the library nonstop and then booked the quest on the spot. Spent two more days here before she left. Took no assistance at all, saying it would be useless and not justify sharing the loot."* Sheila shrugs. *"She did not say what she is going to do, but knowing her, she probably bets on some magics."*

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*

*"The greatest treasures are probably this enchanted rapier"* - she puts the weapon and the appraisal report on the table - *"and these fine clothes and jewelry that the Azlanti body was draped in. In addition, the warrior who killed both Lebwen and me is in our custody. I'm not sure about the legalities of the situation, and I suspect that neither is he. I bear him no ill will, but I can't stand the sight of him. Interview him as you see fit before relasing him into freedom or custody".* 

She hands over a cloak, a book and a longbow. *"These were also his, and might have some historic value to a collector, beyond their practical value"*.

She crosses her arms and leans back, waiting patiently for an offer.  



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 20|Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +6|HP: 32/32 
Perception +9, Initiative +2
_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Spoils of War stance (allies heal 4 hp if they hit)._

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 14/18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1 (Mage Armor, tenative)

Adalbert crosses his arms in a defiant but knowing gesture. *I trust in her judgment to make smart decisions, but the fickle nature of arcane based strategies is what pulled me away from the field in the first place. If you have the right spells, it will be a breeze. If unexpected things happen, you can die pretty fast.* He looks at the familiar and yet foreign new Lizuga and Iris. *Sometimes I must admit a strong arm is worth more than all the planning in the world.

Sometimes though*  Adalbert tries to summon a small flame in his hand, grimacing but failing. *even a mage must become more brutish.*

----------


## u-b

Sheila grabs the book while Canayven examines the sword and reads the accompanying paper. It does not take long before Sheila says: *"It's a modern notation. "* She flips through the whole book to the end. *"All the way through. It's a contemporary spellbook."* She quickly examines the cloak and the longbow, casting a spell while at it. She puts both aside without much thought. Then he looks at the jewelry. *"This is authentic. Not magical, but still would command premium over contemporary things. I'll give you four grand for the lot."* Then she takes a closer look at the sword, taking it from Canayven, who points at the word "Silverfang" written there in Varisian. She reads the paper. She frowns. *"An interesting find, but not something my employer is after. At least I don't think so. Please do not dispose of it, I have to consult my employer and will make an offer tomorrow if she's iterested."*

She seems to be unvilling to engage in a discussion about magit and might, at least at the moment. *"Bring in your prisoner."* She says. When the prisoner is brought in, she looks at him, raises an eyebrow and then asks you a question. *"Is that your Domination hanging on him?"*

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*

Lizuga puts her hand on the pile of jewelry in the middle of the table, then looks over to Adalbert for his opinion. 

She flinches and almost bares her teeth when the prisoner is brought in. *"Not my doing. But I think whoever enspelled him was wearing this face".* 



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 20|Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +6|HP: 32/32 
Perception +9, Initiative +2
_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Spoils of War stance (allies heal 4 hp if they hit)._

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

Rakieth looked with interest at the rapier, _A nice blade, looks light and well made, but not Thassilonian_ he nods in agreement then glances back at Lizuga, _Wearing this face? Are you suggesting this body of yours has some identical sisters somewhere, interesting,. Please bring him in, Id be curious as to what other threats may lie within those caverns._

He pours another drink before pacing around awaiting the captive to be brought in



*Spoiler:* 
Show





HPs 33 /33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15)   Init +7  Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Stances: none active
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)


_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 14/18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1 (Mage Armor, tenative)

Adalbert brushes away Lizuga's request. *We can do the loot later. A part of it goes to the Society for input anyhow, and the spell book is mostly interesting to me, as are late Master Lebwen's notations.* he says. The halfling wanted to maybe use both magi's notes as a basis to reteach himself some arcane magic. It was far too long that he tried himself with that. Until now he mostly trusted in his willpower to just force magic to do his bidding, but it was probably far easier after some studying to do this with a bit of mind over will. 

*Enchantment's a nasty stuff and the true evil in my eyes. People always fear a young apprentice mage burning down a house but I would rather destroy property than make a man kill their own. Let us hope he is cooperative once the spell is lifted.*

----------


## u-b

The man rejects the notion of ever being cooperative and certainly he isn't now. It seems you'll have to either use torture or wait for the spell to run out or undo it with some other appropriate spell. Unfortunately, nobody of those present has nesessary magic ready at hand, or, for that matter, at all. Would you like to imprison him for now and do about other business?

----------


## Erloas

After having listened to the story of what happened Krusk asks "*While it seems like you've found some interesting items, it doesn't sound like you've found any big revelation about the area.  And you may have accidently messed up some ancient wizard's failsafe plan. Does that make you lucky or a target?  
How does what you found here compare to your previous discoveries on these Runelords? Do you think there is a lot more to find by going back?  Now that you've got a better idea of what's there, what additional preparations can be made?*"

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*

*"This poor fool certainly believed that I was his precious "Mistress""*. Lizuga shrugs widely, her knowledge of mind control magics fully exhausted. 

*"One thing to look out for is that stone-and-glass thing that killed Justin. I don't know if it can be tricked, but it ceretainly couldn't be appealed to"*. 



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 20|Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +6|HP: 32/32 
Perception +9, Initiative +2
_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Spoils of War stance (allies heal 4 hp if they hit)._

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 14/18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1 (Mage Armor, tenative)

Adalbert climbs onto a chair to see the prisoner eye to eye. *Interpersonal stuff is my forte but for some reason my interrogations tend to be unimpressive.*  he says not even being larger than the man standing on a stool. 

*I say we study to find a way to break the enchantment, or wait. I assume any sane mind would want us to get revenge on the person that enslaved their mind. This would allow me to at least check his belongings before we ask unneeded questions.*

Adalbert turns to Krusk, partially annoyed at the lack of tact and inserting himself into others business. You see anger bubbling to the surface of the usually calm halfling's mind. He does however swallow it, jumping down and extending his hand to greet. *Nice to meet you. This is Lady Lizuga of Sarenrae's grace. Iris, devout to Shelyn. And I am Adalbert, student under Master Kalizandrex Poppo.* Turning to Rakieth, Adalbert beckons him to come closer.

*As you are aware, we botched a quest at Lady's Light. We need at least two people to bolster our ranks to reinvestigate and avenge our fallen friends.* As he mentions his deceased friends, the halfling's voice becomes louder and a bit more evocative. *If you have what it takes, we will return and finish this job. As for myself, I will use a few days to pick up magery again. Lizuga is a blessed warrior and Iris a very good tracker and markswoman.* Adalbert crosses his arms behind his back, expecting a bit of a rundown.

----------


## Erloas

"*Nice to meet you Adalbert... Lizuga... and Iris*" Krusk says, shaking hands with each as he says their name.  *"My name is Krusk, and I have no fancy title.  I am a member of this lodge, though it has been a while since I preformed any work for them, which is why I had stopped by today, to see what has been happening while I've been off paying the bills with some guard and protection work around the area.  I specialize in protecting others and can turn aside blows with my sword as well as other's can with a shield and can counter the actions of several opponents at once.  I might not be the strongest warrior around, but I make up for it with solid tactics.
If you have a solid plan to go forward, I would offer my services to your expedition and help avenge your fallen friends."*

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

Listening to the tale and seeing the prisoner Rakieth looks interested and nods to Adalbert, Lizuga and Iris as they are introduced. After Krusk introduces himself he nods. _"I am Rakieth, I think this sounds interesting and will accompany you. I have a fondess for the old Thassilonian ways..."_ he pings on of the three small crytsalline stones floating around his shoulder to prove the point. _"And this sounds interesting. I am a archivist of the old and ancient..."_ he adds, _"But am handy enough in the wilds and have explored my share of treacherous ruins. I can hold my own I'm sure."_

Looking at them all he asks, _"What manner of creatures had you encountered in there? It may be wise to take some supplies to better help deal with them?"_



*Spoiler:* 
Show



Know arcana for the glass thing (1d20+10)[*16*] + (1d6)[*6*] inspriration


HPs 33 /33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15)   Init +7  Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Stances: none active
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)


_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 14/18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1 (Mage Armor, tenative)

Adalbert nods at the newcomers. *Yes, we could need a bright mind to strategize if I am to concentrate on the arcane.* The halfling sighs in defeat. *Not that I truly think our casualties could have been prevented by good strategy, but I do feel a bit of shame and guilt over their demise.* He shakes his head.

*Regardless, I am stuck with our findings regarding the resurging Runelords. We fought what we assume was a spellcasting quasit under Sandpoint, likely a familiar to a powerful evil wizard. Now the potential cloned bodies of another runelord, one of which Lizuga's soul inhabited, aggravate my concerns to a level that might even warrant informing the local authorities.

But I do not want a formal official investigation of Lady's Light just yet. An invading scout force of townsguards are sure to only find the remnants of an abandoned base. Lady Heidmarch, do you have links to the town's officials? Do you think an official report is a smart choice?*

----------


## u-b

To Rakieth's understanding the glass thing could only be a construct. At least, he has not heard of glass elementals and if one existed, it would not fit the place and the description, and no other thing should be made of glass. So, glass construct, which likely means a golem, which means immunity to most magical effects, physical damage resistance and... well, that would be about the limit of Rakieth's knowledge about hypothetical glass golems. Probably throws some good punches too.

Sheila Heidmarch responds to Adalbert's questions. *"I do have links to city's officials, but I rather think they should not be involved. The trip to Lady's Light is a private enterprise and has nothing to do with the city. As for the runelords... we are literally living in their legacy here in Magnimar, and they haven't come to claim any of it in those thousands years, so you better be very specific if you are to raise concerns. Just some other remains, if rather well-preserved..."* she looks at Lizuga *"...just does not cut the mark where one should panic. I'll mention it when I next meet the Lord-Mayor, but my best guess is that she'll tell me to keep you at it, and that's that."*

*Spoiler*
Show

Those back from Lady's Light would record +2 Fame and +2 Prestige at the lodge when you hand written reports. You can do planning, scheming, but other than some help from the Lodge, you are on your own.

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

After listening to Adalbert and considering the glass golem the elf looks about at Lizuga, Adalbert and Iris. _"You all seem intent on heading back there to uncover the mystery of what lies within the lighthouse. I have all I need for travelling in an Inn nearby so will be ready when you are?"_ Pausing he looks most at Lizuga, _"Is there anything would need young lady with your new body? Or any other things that you would require in Magnimar? I haev been in and out of city for many decades so may be of some small assistance in locating reasonable services."_

And with a sly wink at Lizuga, _"Any some most unreasonable ones as well"_. _"Either way I stand ready when you wish to leave."_



*Spoiler:* 
Show



Know arcana for the glass thing [roll0] + [roll1] inspriration


HPs 33 /33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15)   Init +7  Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Stances: none active
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)


_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

----------


## Erloas

"*I think it would be a good idea to prepare well for what you know is ahead and what you weren't able to make any headway on previously before heading back out*." Krusk says. "*You mentioned that there was another group that had explored at least part of the caverns earlier but you didn't find what they were doing there, other than that they helped one one side of locals take out another group.  Have you found any more information on her and her group yet?  This being the closest major town maybe they came through here after leaving Lady's Light, maybe someone here has some information on what she found.  There is also the hydra that was mentioned, I think making some preparations for a potential encounter with that would be wise, and maybe see if a local apothecary would pay well for any parts from it.*"

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*

*"Well"* - Lizuga raises an eyebrow at Rakieth - *"You seem to know your way around the city. So I suggest you and I go look for rumors and survivors. In fact, let's all go. We can look into the apothecaries on the way".* . 



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 20|Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +6|HP: 32/32 
Perception +9, Initiative +2
_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Spoils of War stance (allies heal 4 hp if they hit)._

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 14/18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1 (Mage Armor, tenative)

Adalbert nods grimly. *Can't go hide between books all day. But I have heard Magnimar has a renown golem craftery. And glass golems are exceedingly rare. Maybe they would know more about when glass golems were last built, or even if someone had commissioned one lately. Even if I think it is an ancient technique, they would know more. Similarly, not all notation of our friend's spellbook is up to current standard. The book is likely centuries old, and maybe the murderer is too. Scholars of the Captial district could likely know more, but probably in turn of being allowed to study or copy our notes.*

Adalbert closes with that statement, planning up a route through the city. He would include every member of his new group to join, where necessary they would split up so their research would not impede their progress, but seeing as he needed a bit of time to get into the arcane again, it was likely they could do any outside missions together. *While I do not think the 'lords have agents in town just yet, it is better to be save than sorry. Nualia and Tsuto also had links to important people in Sandpoint. This could be the case here as well.*

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*

*"Four thousand for the trinkets is a deal. And I'll return with the blade tomorrow, in case our mystrious patron changes their mind. As for him...."* - she gestures to the prisoner - *"I refuse to deal with him"*. 

*"I'm going to enjoy the sights of the big city. Join me?". 
*



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 20|Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +6|HP: 32/32 
Perception +9, Initiative +2
_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Spoils of War stance (allies heal 4 hp if they hit)._

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*


The elf looks at Lizuga and her new body in an appraising way before rising. _"Well, if I will be joining you on this merry adventure into the bowels of the Lighthouse I should join in the research. I enjoy the library here and I know of several know eateries where we could get to know one another before we are assailed by golems of glass and other horrors under the swamps."_

Offering a  low  bow to the other Pathfinders he'll offer his leave and follow Adalbert and Lizuga when they go to leave. _"Perhaps stocking up on some healing and curative magids would be wise, particularly if you are cash in hand from selling some of the recently acquired trinkets?"_ he offers politely. 




*Spoiler:* 
Show





HPs 33 /33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15)   Init +7  Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Stances: none active
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)


_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

----------


## u-b

Finding the Golemworks is not tricky. The tricky part is getting them talk to you. First thing their clerk does after looking at you is to say that the golems are expensive, so if you don't know better and want to see the catalog, please do so and decide if, after that, you still have any questions. The catalog lists all types of golems the factory makes, and some types of golems the factory does not make, marking which one is which and what price is the former. Many golems, notably those with entries containing the most impressive art and text, have the price listed as "arranged individually", which you translate roughly as "helluva lot". You also see that they make other types of constructs, but those are also expensive, even if not as expensive as the golems.

*Spoiler*
Show

Diplomacy DC 20 if you are not into a golem-buying business and want them to talk. Or spend some time with the catalog to identify golems at +10.

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 14/18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1 (Mage Armor, tenative)

The halfling polishes his shoes while chanting something in Sylvan before adressing the frontdesk manager.

Adalbert greets the aloof golem constructor, and bows. Truly impressive work you do here. Back at the university, I was visiting a course on homunculi, and those use their master's blood as a base to get a basic intellect going. I have but a short question. We saw a golem made of crystal not too long ago, a bit farther away. But since you're the go-to place for golems, I figured I'd ask you if you knew something. Is crystal a normal base material? Or is something like that made for alchemical reasons? Or is it just for show?

It would help us out a lot to know this. 

From Adalbert's shoulder a small brown bird with black dot eyes appears. You never saw the thing before, and it might as well have been a dream that you haven't before. Still, Iris recognizes it as her deity's favored animal. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Diplomacy (1d20+12)[*17*] after casting Enhanced Diplomacy. I am taking anyone with the help action for a +2 tho.

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*

*"Oh yes, and it was very quick, and very dangerous. We intend to go back and destroy it, and I wouldn't mind bringing you a souvenir."*.

*Diplomacy* - (1d20+9)[*16*] 



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 20|Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +6|HP: 32/32 
Perception +9, Initiative +2
_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Spoils of War stance (allies heal 4 hp if they hit)._

----------


## u-b

The clerk remains unimpressed. *"I'm sorry to inform you, good sir, but we are not a free consultancy. We do work with a lot of different materials, and crystal is one of them, if a bit on the expensive side. That is, on expensive side of the stuff that is never cheap to begin with..."* The clerk waits for you expectantly.

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*


Rakieth looks dispassionately at the clerk and shakes his head at the unhelpful demeanor. _"Well, that is less than helpful..."_ he mutters. Then he glances at Lizuga, _"Perhaps i may accompany you to the Temple of Shelyn, as the Lady Lighthouse was dedicated in part to an aspect of her they may have some details of what may be hidden within. Or at the very least we could seek some healing remedies before heading back from the temple preists"_




*Spoiler:* 
Show





HPs 33 /33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15)   Init +7  Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Stances: none active
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)


_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

_Money. It always has to be about the coin. No doubt why this man was only a clerk - he hadn't been gripped with a passion for the craft that would have a true artist talking at length before they even had a chance to think._

Iris smiled weakly at the man as she offered a few coins, unfortunately unlikely to be enticing enough to the pretentious administrator. Shrugging, she turns to her new companion Rakieth "Sure, we can visit my sisters and see if they can help us out with tales of this Lighthouse."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




> the Lady Lighthouse was dedicated in part to an aspect of her they may have some details of what may be hidden within.


 I'm embarrassed, I had no idea the structure was related to Iris' deity  :Small Red Face: .





*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Iris of Shelyn*
F NG Human (Varisian) Inquisitor (Urban Infiltrator), *Level* 5, *Init* 7, *HP* 24/24, *Speed* 30ft
*AC* 20, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 3, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  MW Composite Longbow (+2 Str)*  +8 (+3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon) (1d8+2, x3)
*  Morningstar (two-handed)*  +5 (+3 BAB, +2 Str) (1d8+3, x2)
*  Dagger*  +5 (+3 BAB, +2 Str) or ranged +7 (+3 BAB, +4 Dex) (1d4+2, 19-20/ x2)
*Mithral MW Chain Shirt Armour* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 18, Con 8, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 10
*Condition* 
*Lucky Number [4](24 hours): reroll or +2 Luck bonus if number [4] rolled
*Adoration: immediate sanctuary (Will DC15)
*Agent of Chance: immediate - adjacent ally can reroll a skill check

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 14/18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1 (Mage Armor, tenative)

Adalbert rubs his eyes. Of course he knew merchants and their focus on making a profit, but he assumed the golemworks was as much scholars as they were out to make some money. He sighs deeply, then puts on another smile. Of course. You don't want every other person come in here and ask you things about your handiwork. How much gold would be enough to explain a bit about these golems?

His voice turns dark as his gaze focusses on a random wall panel. It would be important to me to know its weaknesses, who typically commissions these. All without telling me client information of course. Tell me your price.

----------


## u-b

The clerk seems markedly insulted by Iris' lowball offer. When Adalbert directly asks for the correct price to get a consultation, the clerk seems uneasy, but then names the price of 50gp. You pay and he pockets the money. You do not get a receipt. He takes another book from under the counter. This one seems less of an advertising material and more of a detailed product specification. Notably, it has the price listed for the crystal golem, assuming that is the type you are interested in, and some other notes. The baseline price is listed as 127000gp for a standard modification, the time to build one is listed as six months, and there is a mark, which the clerk explains means that the order would need the approval from the authorities. The clerk says this golem is a fairly special thing, not many of them are ordered. The golem can do psychic magic and works best for a master that also does psychic magic. A top psychic in the service of a government might get one of those, for example. The golem's largest weakness is its succebility to a fairly low-level spell, namely _Shatter_. It is of course, also succeptible to physical attacks made with adamantine or construct bane weapons or ammunition.

----------


## Erloas

"*I'm glad we could come to an understanding*" Krusk says to the clerk as they are getting the information.

After they leave Krusk gives Adalbert 10g for his share in the information saying "*I might be new to the group but I will go in even with anything we think we need to succeed going back."
"That golem is a beast of a thing, do we think we can get the resources together to take it down?  It was on an island you said?  Was there anything obvious that it was guarding?  Either way, with the other golems you found around, picking up a shatter wand or scrolls would be a wise investment, who all is able to put them to use?  Sadly I can't.  
I think adamantium is out of my price range as well, but I think alchemists can make oils that will mimic it for a time? I'm not sure about the construct bane though.
I didn't faced these golems, what do you think we need to take them down, or do we just avoid them if possible?*"

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*
Lizuga puts her hand on Adalbert's as he goes for his purse, and puts up the remainder of the money herself. 

Her eyes glaze over a bit at the technical details. She glances at Adalbert, and Rakieth, and just shrugs. *"I can hurt it. And I suppose it can still be tripped, grabbed and whatnot"*. 



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 20|Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +6|HP: 32/32 
Perception +9, Initiative +2
_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Spoils of War stance (allies heal 4 hp if they hit)._

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 14/18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1 (Mage Armor, tenative)

Seeing as the clerk helped them immensely, Adalbert nods with a smiling demeanor now even though the topic is about his fallen comrades. *Most helpful, my dear sir.* As they leave the workshop, Adalbert's face darkens quite a bit. *The fact that the thing is this insanely expensive and even information on it costs so much means it is not a mere formidable foe. The Shatter spell will certainly help, but it could be the demise of our next of kin again. It would be best to avoid it rather than go through with brute force.

We should maybe get a few enchanted arrows for Iris though. Full defense on the frontline, a Shatter spell of six and magic arrows on the backline. We should go talk to Sheila and maybe look for some psychic officials in the city records. It is an occult practice, and should not have many notable users rich enough to buy such a thing.*

*Spoiler*
Show

Adalbert goes to shop for a Shatter scroll, and checks availabilty on such a wand as well as looking for ways to research former and current psychics in the city.

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*
*"Okay, I think we're done here. Let's go to Shelyn's temple. I still need some healing I can't provide by myself"*. 



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 20|Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +6|HP: 32/32 
Perception +9, Initiative +2
_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Spoils of War stance (allies heal 4 hp if they hit)._

----------


## u-b

Adalbert goes shopping. Doing it in a big city has the benefit that there is a wide selection of goods readily available. Adalbert does not even need to commission anything, the things are there, ready to take off the shelf.

The temple of Shelyn is open. The acolytes do not seem to bother those coming in to pray or observe the beauty, but are ready to direct those needing directions and comment on any matters of faith and suchlike.

*Spoiler*
Show




> Adalbert goes to shop for a Shatter scroll, and checks availabilty on such a wand...


These would be available at standard prices if you want them brand new. A second-hand wand with (1d4)[*4*]x10 charges left can be found with a DC 20 gather info check.



> ...as well as looking for ways to research former and current psychics in the city.


This would be gather info. You'll more or less easily find public figures and those who want to be found that way. About others, it is much less certain. Also, an extensive search might attract some attention.

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*


The elf offers an arm to each of the ladies (Lizuga and Iris) with a slightly wry smile before nodding into the nicer district of the city. _"Very well, let us to the Temple of Shleyn, at the very least Lizuga we can see you recovered from your unfortunate body swapping."_ As Rakieth walks through the busy city he looks at both Lizuga and Iris, _"How did you come to be travelling together, you do not seem the most likley of companions, along with Adalebert and you spoke of two others who fell under the lighthouse?"_

He'll head to the Temple and ask if they have information on the Runelord of lust and the lighthouse as well as helping to see if any healing can be found Lizuga.



*Spoiler:* 
Show






HPs 33 /33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15)   Init +7  Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Stances: none active
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)


_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

----------


## Erloas

Krusk joins Adalbert on the shopping trip.
As Adalbert starts checking around for a psychic Krusk asks "*Do you think the statue is even relatively new?  From what it sounded like most of the area was long abandon by the runelord that built it.  The body that Lizuga is now in was persevered, so it is hard to know how long it was there.  Although the prisoner you caught couldn't have been there too long.  It would definitely be interesting if anyone still alive was responsible for actively defending those ruins from others.*"  Not that Krusk thought Adalbert might know, but just trying to get more background on what was discovered before.  Following Adalbert's lead and watching for anything of note as Adalbert starts asking around.

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*
Lizuga recoils for a moment as her new aquintance offers his arm. _A torrent of anger, grief and guilt run through her as the gesture reminds her of happier days with Justin._ But she reaches out her arm, hesitantly at first, then loops it through Rakieth's, and lets him lead the way. Maginamar is large and unfamiliar, and it's nie to have someone to lean on. Even if the elf probably weighs less than her armor and wepons.... 

At the temple, she gets the attention of one of the attendants. *"I have died and come back, and need some healing for aftereffects. And we are returning to explore the ancient Thassilonean momunement in the swamp, and would like to know anything you people know about it"*. 



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 20|Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +6|HP: 32/32 
Perception +9, Initiative +2
_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Spoils of War stance (allies heal 4 hp if they hit)._

----------


## u-b

*The Temple*

The acolyte directs Lizuga to those higher up who can arrange solving her situation. She is diagnosed on the spot and offered two slots: one tomorrow and one a week after that. This would require donating a total of 2560 gp, but would completely solve her problem.

If she is in a hurry, they could fit one slot of greater restoration three days from now, for a donation of 5910 gp or do it from a scroll this evening for a donation of 7275 gp.

As for the the Thassilonean monunements, the city has its share of those, and so does the swamp, so what do you mean by "the"? Having been told that you've been to the Lady's Light, they say that it is an impressive piece of art, made by the order of runelord Sorshen, ruler of Eurythnia. She was a big one in the arts, but Shelyn does not approve a large part of her passions. The people associated with the temple haven't been there, so you probably know more than they do. They are, however, interesting in hearing about what's there, if you are willing to talk. Now, speaking of it, and sorry if it's too personal question... you do look quite alike to the images of Sorshen they have seen... is it a deliberate effort or a coincidence?

*The City*

As for Varissian psychics that are not of street variety, Adalbert learns of this one society, which has a home base quite some distance north-east from Magnimar, but also has a representative in Magnimar. Adalbert has not made a contacted just yet, but he has the coordinates.

----------


## CasualViking

After finding out how things work, Lizuga pre-pays for a single casting of Restoration.

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 14/18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1 (Mage Armor, tenative)

*At the temple:*

*It is quite a stretch to say the least, but I have read of rededications of lesser artworks and architecture in the past. Would you be interested in hallowing the Lady's Light in Shelyn's name? The place is quite a ways off, but one way to prevent evil from happening with something is simply using it for good.* Adalbert lets his thrush fly in the temple, which enjoys quite a view from up above. *Despite being interested in the arcane, Shelyn always was an inspiration for me. I would like to give back to the community, and not just with donations, yet I cannot claim ownership.*

At this point the halfling is just thinking aloud, maybe just trying to befriend the clerics of the Songbird, since they needed a bit more support.



*In the city:*

*What say you? We should visit this Harrowed Society, and with a bit of luck, we find someone able to help with the golem. Worst case, it is exactly the owner if it, and he knows now whom to hunt. Dare we risk it?*

----------


## u-b

Lizuga's payment is accepted and slot allocated. She is told to come in late morning tomorrow.

The project as described by Adalbert is clearly above the pay grade of the cleric handling the current interaction. He will notify the superiors of this particular idea, but dares to guess that with the only route through the swamp it would not be a popular enough site so will have too few visitors to be worth the trouble. A more convenient way to reach the site would be highly desirable. If Adalbert says he plans to visit the site again, he is highly welcome to report back after that and will have an appointment with those higher up when he would be able to confirm that the site itself is reasonable safe.

----------


## Erloas

"*With Lizuga's restoration not until tomorrow I think we should follow up on whatever else we can find in Magnimar today.  I'm up for a visit to the Harrowed Society.  Even if they can't tell us anything specific about the construct or who might control it, they might give us some ideas to prepare for defending ourselves from them if we do run into them.*"  Krusk says, ready to head there.

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 14/18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1 (Mage Armor, tenative)

Adalbert nods. *We may want to prevent them knowing we are off the Pathfinder Society. We have a nasty reputation for being very nosy to the right people - or I guess in this case the wrong ones. Might just pretend we are interested petitioners in want of guidance.* he says as he leads those willing towards the Harrowed Society. 

He looks at Iris and Lizuga. *I am not asking you to denigrate your faiths, but two faithful pretending to believe in fate and deific guidance needs some good argumentation. I will not push you to follow us tonight, but if you want to come, you need to be subtle.* Adalbert smiles, as he believes in his friends to know what to do and hopes this would not pull up any hard feelings.

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

The temples visited the elf grins at  mentionn of the Harrowed society and he nods at Adalbert. _"Be assured, I benefit from a flexible moral compass so I can be as subtle as you need me to be..."_ He nods to Iris, _"Probably far so more than my strait laced young lady here."_ Then talking back Adalbert again he inquires, _"What do you have in mind for how to persuade them to let us in? "_



*Spoiler:* 
Show






HPs 33 /33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15)   Init +7  Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Stances: none active
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)


_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*
Lizuga bobs her head pensively. *"No, I'll come along. But I will let you two do the talking"*. She takes off her holy symbol and puts it in a pocket. 



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 20|Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +6|HP: 32/32 
Perception +9, Initiative +2
_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Spoils of War stance (allies heal 4 hp if they hit)._

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

"Oh, how rude! "Iris jokes with Adalbert, "I can be subtle. Water-colours have their place alongside oils."

She adjusts her clothing, tucking her glittering holy symbol inside her shirt and covering the intricate engravings that decorate her armour as best she can with her cloak and sleeves.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Disguise check (to obscure signs of faith) (1d20+12)[*15*] includes +5 as assuming "minor details only"





*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Iris of Shelyn*
F NG Human (Varisian) Inquisitor (Urban Infiltrator), *Level* 5, *Init* 7, *HP* 24/24, *Speed* 30ft
*AC* 20, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 3, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  MW Composite Longbow (+2 Str)*  +8 (+3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon) (1d8+2, x3)
*  Morningstar (two-handed)*  +5 (+3 BAB, +2 Str) (1d8+3, x2)
*  Dagger*  +5 (+3 BAB, +2 Str) or ranged +7 (+3 BAB, +4 Dex) (1d4+2, 19-20/ x2)
*Mithral MW Chain Shirt Armour* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 18, Con 8, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 10
*Condition* 
*Lucky Number [4](24 hours): reroll or +2 Luck bonus if number [4] rolled
*Adoration: immediate sanctuary (Will DC15)
*Agent of Chance: immediate - adjacent ally can reroll a skill check

----------


## u-b

You pay a visit to... well, not THE Harrowed Society, it seems, but just an agent thereof. The woman in his late fourties seems quite obviously a psychic and quite obviously a clerk. Both facts made apparent by tools of the trades. The office is small enough and barely allows the woman, two of her aides, some tables and cabinets, two spare chairs, and, finally, you, all fit in. The woman gives you all a long look, then points at the chairs. *"Please, sit down, ladies. Unfortunalely, I cannot offer the same to the gentlemen. What brought you to the Harrowed Society? It does not seem like you've come to enroll and study the mysteries that await those seeking them. Do you want a reading or maybe have other business?"*

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 14/18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1 (Mage Armor, tenative)

Adalbert bows courteously before the seer and sees to it that his female friends sit comfortably. Now was not the time of refusing hospitability for the sake of easier access to weapons but the halfling would not contest a warrior, much less a Runelord, if they wanted to stand. 

He pulls a welcoming smile and starts. *I thank you Madame for the chance to bring my request forward. We are a group of travelling scholars, people who enjoy artwork, the arcane and history alike.* He performs a small glitter shower with his hand, possibly impressing a commoner, but just showing off a bit of magical prowess. *In our archeological digs around town, we have found the most wonderful crystal and its magical aura was peculiar. It refuses to leave the site where we found it, and its magic was like nothing we found before. We learned in the artisan's district that crystal is usually attuned to psychics, and expensive crystal is attuned to influential psychics.*

Adalbert smiles and walks around the desk, if permitted.  To this effect, we would like to access your records of society members long dead and gone. We would like to find a name, to whom it was attuned, so I can add it to my book. It could make your society famous, and pull your influence beyond this country. He closes in on her and his voice gets progressively more silent. Unless you don't want a mention, then we would still need a name to realize how we can remove the crystal from the site to continue our dig.

Adalbert moves back a few feet with a bow, to give the secretary time to think and space to breathe. 

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20)[*2*] +10 if Diplomacy, (1d20)[*15*] +6 if Bluff (for the white lie skirting the crystal actually being a golem)

----------


## u-b

The woman listens to Adalbert's speech. She seems to be both amused and annoyed. *"A group of travelling scholars, indeed. Some sort of field researchers, I am sure. The sad part is that when something strange happens, it has to be us. And the less people have understanding of how the things work, the more strangeness they see everywhere around them. It is perhaps not surprising that we encounter this kind of insinuations too often for our own good, nor that we are not really in this city."* The woman looks Adalbert in the eyes to see if she got the message across. *"I am afraid we are not providing our confidential records to just anyone who asks. If you think you have a cese, report it up the proper channels. Anything else interests you?"*

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 14/18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1 (Mage Armor, tenative)

Adalbert gets angry, and he is not sure if it is his newfound arcane powers, or just his dire need to avenge his friends. Look, LADY. Our affairs are our own, but someone dear to us DIED because an ancient psychic leader of this city, and likely a member of your society needed to post a crystal guardian there. I will not follow up with more details, because they tend to become more unbelievable than the last, but the security of your city may be compromised.

This is no forgotten realm of archmages and mighty heroes able to defend any old city like in the books. This is Golarion, and your magistrate could probably not even duel himself out of a paper bag. A standing army does nothing against this. A close town was almost raided by goblinoids because of this, and they were just the shock troops.

Adalbert realizes his doomsaying and ramblings become more and more outlandish. He sighs deeply. Can you at least point us in the direction of a person of knowledge that would WANT to help us? he accentuates his final request.

----------


## u-b

The woman thinks for some time, then nods. *"You should hand the report to the Pathfinder lodge here in the city. They are not part of the hierarchy, but they do have the ear of the Lord-Mayor herself and they investigate lots of stuff, or at least claim their will to do so. They will not necessarily bother themselves with fact-checking, but at least they can make sure your report looks both coherent and legit, and can say where to hand it to get any traction."* She seems to address the other part of the problem set next. *"The notion of ancient psychic leader does not sound quite right, though. "Ancient" is quite specific term here in the city. It means Thassilonian, and as far as I know, the Runelords have their own flavor of magic, distinct from what today's wizards or our society do."*

She pauses for some more time. *"Tell you what, if you want help from us, hand me the report, co-signed by Sheila Heidmarch, and a co-signed request for our cooperation, with all the specifics you can cram into it. I'll push it around, maybe it'll be some good. No guarantees, but somebody will read it."*

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 14/18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1 (Mage Armor, tenative)

Halfheartedly Adalbert responds with a "bluff" of his own again. *Ah, yes venture-captain Heidmarch, I would have never guessed to ask her! We should be off to ask her.* With that, he quickly packs his things and leaves.

Once outside, Adalbert makes his anger known. *Damn bureaucrats. I suggest, we should delve into Lady's Light tomorrow on our own. Sheila already told us she would not assist us in public affairs with that. Regardless, I need to smash this damn golem.* The anger in his voice was palpable.

----------


## Erloas

"*Well that didn't really gain us much. You could give them some information, see if they can come up with something different than the Pathfinder Society, even if they probably have a lot of overlapping contacts.  Any extra contacts we can make can come in useful later, especially if we do come back with anything big.
It might be worth keeping an eye out as we travel around town and as we leave town to see if we've gained any additional attention.
I guess if you have no more leads to follow up in town then we can plan to head out after Lizuga gets her restoration. I think we've got all other preparations finished?*"

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

At the tangled interplay between the halfling and the bureaucrats Rakieth grins and nods at the others' words. _"High time to head into the wilderness I'd agree,"_ he glances at the voluptuous new form Lizuga inhabits and offers a low bow, _"Of course after you are restored to your full fighting strength, but it will be good to have the feel of the open road beneath my feet once more. It has been too long since I left the city."_ 



*Spoiler:* 
Show



Rakieth agrees with the plan of Restoration then head back to the lighthouse


HPs 33 /33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15)   Init +7  Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Stances: none active
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)


_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*
*"Well, we did promise the Pathfinders a second chance to buy this accursed rapier. And if they won't make a god offer, I know someone else who will. Iris, here's some money for healing supplies and a little walking-around money, and a little for you as well Adalbert. And make plans to receive 4,000 gp each by tomorrow morning. And THEN we leave. Now if you'll excuse me, I have to go see a man about some armor". * 

Lizuga hands 775 gp to Iris and 25 to Adalbert. She goes off to sell her +1 breastplate and buy +1 full plate, which should cost her 2650-675=1975. 

Come the morning, she intends to sell the rapier to either the Society, or to the merchant who made a standing offer of 8,000. 



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 20|Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +6|HP: 32/32 
Perception +9, Initiative +2
_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Spoils of War stance (allies heal 4 hp if they hit)._

----------


## u-b

Buing a well-fitted full plate is a somethat tricky business even for a regular human male. Doing so for an azlanti woman is trickier still. Lizuga goes through, like, half of the relevant shops in the city before the nightfall and the best offer she gets is "100 gp to fit it, will take the whole day and you have to be present". They _can_ make it cheaper, but it would take even more time. At least, they'll let Lizuga go and have the restoration.

Anyway, the night falls and you spend the night at the Lodge. It is comfortable enough.

In the morning, you have the offer for the rapier. Somewhat unsurprisingly, it is 8000 gp. Apparently, whoever its your real employer, they are not actually after this thing. Sheila shrugs. She can confirm that much.

Now, with Lizuga occupied more or less according to her relevant decision, what the rest of you would do?

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 14/18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1 (Mage Armor, tenative)

Knowing he has little time but at least a bit of it to dedicate himself to his new skills, Adalbert stays in the Lodge's library relearning arcane magic and writing down the Shatter spell into the loose collection of notes he calls a spellbook.

----------


## u-b

You finish all the business in the city, which for some of you is quite a lot and for some of you is barely noticeable. You then make your way back to Lady's Light. Thanks to previously done scouting, which seems to be still largely relevant, the journey is not very eventful. There are goblins, or at least fresh footprints thereof, but they seem to have decided to leave you alone and you don't chase them either. There are also mosquitoes. These most definitely have _not_ decided to leave you alone, but at least seem to be not more than a major nuisance.

Eventually, you make your way to the area just outside the Lady's Light. There still are, presumably...
1. The witch.
2. The troglodytes, through whose cave you have previously entered the complex under the huge statue.
3. The boggards, who probably have their own cave or something, but whom you have only met in passing.
4. The hydra maybe (you have, thankfully, not met the thing).
5. The ancient underground complex itself, which is of most interest.

It is about noon now. What do you do?

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*
*"I don't particularly like the troglodytes, and they don't like us, but it's better than going through the boggards"*. Even now, Lizuga grasps her weapon tight and spits out the word. *"We are going for the lower levels, past the graveyard, and we are smashing that golem into a thousand pieces".* 



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 20|Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +6|HP: 32/32 
Perception +9, Initiative +2
_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Spoils of War stance (allies heal 4 hp if they hit)._

----------


## Erloas

After approaching the site Krusk says "*Maybe we could check with the witch to see if anything noteworthy has happened since last you left, see if you disturbed anything enough to draw attention to the site.  The disappearance of the prisoner you took may have been noticed.  After that, the path you already know through the caves is probably the safest bet.*"

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h)

Agreed. the halfling says towards the newcomer's inquiry. We talk to the witch, let her laugh at us for being foolish enough to try again and then we are off to avenge Justin. Even just saying his name made Adalbert angry. The emotionless creature crushed the young man's future and dreams, and murdered Lizuga too. She just happened to recover.

The halfling casted his rituals a bit away from the group shoring up his speed and defenses.

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

During the walk Rakieth is happy to spin tales of previous wanders and adventures to his new travelling companions and then slows as he spies the lighthouse. Looking to the others he gestures, _"So... is it as impressive up close as it as from over here?"_ he asks, then at mention of the witch he scowls. _"I do not like witches, but I agree with our halifling here that it will be wise to speak with her first before seek out this creature of glass to destroy it and avenge your friend."_




*Spoiler:* 
Show





HPs 33 /33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15)   Init +7  Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Stances: none active
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)


_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

----------


## u-b

The outside of the house of the witch sports an assortment of various barrels that weren't there when you've last met her. Some are empty and seem to have been cleared recently, but all are not really new. Some are still closed and look like they have been underwater for some prolonged time not too long before now. A raven sitting on the roof caws and flies into the house as you start to approach. Soon the door is opened by a half-orc woman that some of you recognize as the witch you have dealt with before. She greets you and invites you inside where she tries to offer you some fresh stew, but those of you who ate the stew the last time are so quick to quote urgent business that the others get the idea and decide not to second-guess this reaction. Still, you say you have some short time to chat, came to say hello and all that. The witch first questions the change of the composition of your group, offers her condolences and questions why are you so insistent in coming here. She says she has been all busy looting the shipwreck and points to various jugs and semi-preserved wares that she sorts through in her house, but she does let her familiar scout around from time to time, so she has some news.

The news are as follows. The ironclad women have not been back from under the monument. In fact, no one has. The boggards, lacking this leadership, seem to be undecided about what to do and in particular whether to launch further attacks on the troglodytes. The troglodytes are in bad shape. They seem to have an internal conflict and some of them seem to have left. The rest do not control the whole cave and have barricaded in what previously was the throne room, waiting for the final attack of the boggards, which so far is not coming. The trogs have stopped feeding the hydra, so don't take any wrong turns, you have been warned.

*Spoiler*
Show

I'll take you down below some time this weekend.

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

Having politely declined the stew Rakieth offers a low bow to the witch, the elegant gesture more suitable for a court ballroom than a squalid fishing hut. As they leave he shakes his head, _"She seems quite mad, and such filth. Better leave her here to rot I suppose."_ Then a more cautious, _"What hydra was she referring to? Was this multi-headed beast something you battled before or did you manage to sneak past?"_



*Spoiler:* 
Show





HPs 33 /33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15)   Init +7  Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Stances: none active
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)


_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

"I'm not sure we so much 'snuck past it' as we were just lucky we didn't stumble across it."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Rolling _Lucky Number_ spell for the day (1d20)[*18*]





*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Iris of Shelyn*
F NG Human (Varisian) Inquisitor (Urban Infiltrator), *Level* 5, *Init* 7, *HP* 24/24, *Speed* 30ft
*AC* 20, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 3, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  MW Composite Longbow (+2 Str)*  +8 (+3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon) (1d8+2, x3)
*  Dagger*  +5 (+3 BAB, +2 Str) or ranged +7 (+3 BAB, +4 Dex) (1d4+2, 19-20/ x2)
*Mithral MW Chain Shirt Armour* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 18, Con 8, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 10
*Condition* 
*Lucky Number [18](24 hours): reroll or +2 Luck bonus if number [18] rolled
*Adoration: immediate sanctuary (Will DC15)
*Agent of Chance: immediate - adjacent ally can reroll a skill check

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h)

The witch probably was tired of the charade anyhow pretending to be evil. Adalbert was nice to her regardless of her hostile or hospitable behavior. He profusely thanks her for her aid, and a tiny bit exaggerates this to mock her for a bit, so he knows if the info is genuine or just to get rid of them.

Seemingly content however he leaves her hut. The hydra is bad news. We want the golem first and foremost, and do not want to waste our fervor and fortitude on it. My magic should deal with any beast readily, but the lion's share of my magic was prepared for a golem fight. We should proceed apace, but try to avoid the hydra for now? Yay or nay?

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*
*"I have no particular quarrel with the hydra. Let us continue as planned"*. 



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 20|Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +6|HP: 32/32 
Perception +9, Initiative +2
_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Spoils of War stance (allies heal 4 hp if they hit)._

----------


## u-b

You navigate to the troglodytes' cave entrance and look inside. Inside, it stinks. Those first meeting this stench might be quite impressed. Still, the entrance is not guarded and the barricade is mainly burned down or teared down. You go inside and try to follow the path you took the first time. It is not blocked or contested by the troglodytes. Some seem to be berricaded in their "throne room", but the barricade is rather unimpressive and you do not feel like checking whether the "throne room" itself is.

The white bugs seems to have grown a little, but they were not quite expecting you, so, at the suggestion of those in the know, the whole party just runs past. You climb down the rope into the silent darkness. Below, the things seem just like you left them. The sarcophagus is open and empty. The boats are where you have parked them. You take a boat and navigate to the beach where you have buried your dead. They do not seem to have been disturbed. In the dim light of multicolored motes you see the small stone island with a large glass statue on it. The statue, which is said to be _the_ golem, seems totally motionless.

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

Rakieth looked about in curiousity as he passed through the vaulted entrance and the initial false tomb. _A thing of beauty, if only a little disturbing_ he says looking about with caution as they fork to the right and look out over the low boats and the lake surface.

Pausing he spies the shadowy shape of the glass golem and wonders on its abilities and what it is, racking his memories of what he has once seen.

_Do we just take the boat out to that small platform and engage it?_ He asks, as he looks out and crouches down. Moving more slowly as he tries form his body with shadows 



*Spoiler:* 
Show



Know Arcana (1d20+10)[*30*] + (1d6)[*2*] inspiration 

HPs 33 /33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15)   Init +7  Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Stances: Body of Night
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)


_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

----------


## Erloas

"*So that is the golem?  You said it didn't attack before until you got on the island itself and then it just went back to its place after you pulled back?  Do we want to test it and see how far it might go to defend itself?  How far away can we be and still hit it with that shatter spell you picked up?  Maybe we make a few prodding attempts to see how it reacts before we engage too heavily.
I will take point in the fight, but given what I've heard of this thing I don't think a toe to toe fight will be the best option.*"  Krusk says after looking over the area.

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h)

The wand's aim is off, but I guess it is about 30 foot, with ten additional feet for my prepared incantations with the necessary corrections. The main issue is that I could loose the woven magicks if the boat is to be tipped.

I do not think the golem swims or stays afloat, it might be impossible for it to defend itself, unless there are things to throw at us. Adalbert scans the area for potential throwable items. Iris, what do your....uh...Shelynite eyes see? Adalbert ribs her perceptive friend.

----------


## u-b

Rakieth looks at the golem. He could say that it is clearly a golem and not an ordinary statue even if he was not warned in advance. More than that, the dim illumination of the chamber is not a problem for the elf, so he clearly sees that it is made of glass, not of crystal. He also sees the thing is armed quite differently than he would expect from a contemporary make. They certainly _could_ make it that way nowadays, if they wanted, but as far as Rakieth is aware, the fashion today is a bit different - more durable against hard objects, but also less sharp. There might be more differences, but none are immediately apparent.

To Iris the golem seems to be just the way she had left it, though the blood on its weapons has long dried up.

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*
*"We have bows and spells. It doesn't. Let's take advantage of that. "*. 



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 20|Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +6|HP: 32/32 
Perception +9, Initiative +2
_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Spoils of War stance (allies heal 4 hp if they hit)._

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

"Shall we establish ourselves on the beach there?" says Iris warily. Assuming agreement she takes her position, bow at the ready, arrows arrayed in the sand next to her, point down to aid in efficiency.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

If we need to, we can retreat into the dungeon and trigger the portcullis to hamper pursuit.

Some buffs, before we start on anything:
Bless (+1 morale to attack for everyone)
Divine favour (+2 sacred attack/ damage for self





*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Iris of Shelyn*
F NG Human (Varisian) Inquisitor (Urban Infiltrator), *Level* 5, *Init* 7, *HP* 24/24, *Speed* 30ft
*AC* 20, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 3, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  +1 Composite Longbow (+2 Str)*  +8 (+3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon) (1d8+3, x3)
*  Battle aspergillum*  +5 (+3 BAB, +2 Str) (1d6+2, x2)
*  Dagger*  +5 (+3 BAB, +2 Str) or ranged +7 (+3 BAB, +4 Dex) (1d4+2, 19-20/ x2)
*Mithral MW Chain Shirt Armour* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 18, Con 8, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 10
*Condition* 
*Lucky Number [18](24 hours): reroll or +2 Luck bonus if number [18] rolled
*Adoration: immediate sanctuary (Will DC15)
*Agent of Chance: immediate - adjacent ally can reroll a skill check

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

Rakieth looks at the beast and remembers details he once discussed in the pathfinder lodge. _" Be wary of its claws, they will leave bleeding wounds. Its immune to most magics and can refelect effects back, but spells that shatter things will work on it very well and ice attuned spells can slow it down."_ Looking at the beach he nods to Iris. _"I have a bow as well, so can join you on the shore, if someone can cast some light onto the platform we should be able to pelt it with arrows to either weaken or destroy it."_




*Spoiler:* 
Show



Enter Riven Hourglass stance (+4 Init/AC, 20% spell miss chance)

HPs 33 /33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15)   Init +7  Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Stances: Body of Night
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)


_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*
Lizuga joins Iris and Rakieth, and strings her own longbow. *"Sarenrae bless our endeavour"*, she briefly intones. Mostly for show, for the newcomers. Mostly. If she has any doubt as to whether the Lady will be with her in this fight, she refuses to admit that to herself. 



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 20|Fort +4 Ref +1 Will +6|HP: 32/32 
Perception +9, Initiative +2
_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Armaments of the Empire stance, blessing the bows of Rakieth and Iris, as well as her own bow, with the Lucky enhancement, and her own hammer with Vicious  ._

----------


## u-b

The golem seems to completely ignore your preparations. In fact, it does not move even a bit. The motes of light _do_ move around, but seem to ignore you too...

*Spoiler*
Show

Roll for round 1 when you feel like it. No surprise, but you have the initiative.

*=> Party*

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*

*"Ready....Aim... FOR JUSTIIIN!!!"*. 

Lizuga lets out an _encoraging roar_, and lets loose her arrow. 

*atk* - (1d20+7)[*23*], *lucky* - (1d20+7)[*18*], *dam* - (1d8+6)[*14*]. 



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 20|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 37/37 
Perception +10, Initiative +2
_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Armaments of the Empire stance, blessing the bows of Rakieth and Iris, as well as her own bow, with the Lucky enhancement, and her own hammer with Vicious  ._

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

Rakieth pauses on the beach drawing a few arrows, jamming a couple into the sand by his feet before taking careful aim. As Lizuga sings beside him and Iris blesses them he takes a deep breath and lets fly at a weak spot.




*Spoiler:* 
Show



Ironfang strike (1d20+10)[*24*] lucky re roll is miss (1d20+10)[*13*]
Damage (3d6+3)[*11*] Ignores DR 

HPs 33 /33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15)   Init +7  Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Stances: Body of Night
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)


_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

----------


## Erloas

"*I am only passable with a bow, using it more for food than combat.*" Krusk comments as they prepare on the beach.  "*I'll take my shots then if it starts to cross the water towards us I will take up defense, you can back off the water's edge.*"
As the others take their shots he lets loose with an arrow from his shortbow.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


short bow range is 30, not sure how many range increments we are firing at so not factored into modifiers

attack
(1d20+9)[*25*] +6 base, +1 bless, +2 encouraging roar
damage
(1d6+4)[*10*] +2 composite, +2 encouraging roar

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

"For Justin..." she whispers, taking careful aim as she blinks back tears. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Swift:* Bane
*Full:* Rapid shot
Longbow (1d20+12)[*31*] (+3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon, -2 RS, +2 ER, +2 DF, +2 Bane), damage (1d8+9)[*15*], (+2 Str, +1 weapon, +2 DF, +2 ER, +2 Bane), bane damage(2d6)[*6*] 

Longbow (1d20+12)[*27*] (+3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon, -2 RS, +2 ER, +2 DF, +2 Bane), damage (1d8+9)[*10*], (+2 Str, +1 weapon, +2 DF, +2 ER, +2 Bane), bane damage(2d6)[*5*] 

Lucky reroll, if needed (1d20+12)[*20*] 





*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Iris of Shelyn*
F NG Human (Varisian) Inquisitor (Urban Infiltrator), *Level* 5, *Init* 7, *HP* 24/24, *Speed* 30ft
*AC* 20, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 3, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  +1 Composite Longbow (+2 Str)*  +8 (+3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon) (1d8+3, x3)
*  Battle aspergillum*  +5 (+3 BAB, +2 Str) (1d6+2, x2)
*  Dagger*  +5 (+3 BAB, +2 Str) or ranged +7 (+3 BAB, +4 Dex) (1d4+2, 19-20/ x2)
*Mithral MW Chain Shirt Armour* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 18, Con 8, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 10
*Condition* 
*Lucky Number [18](24 hours): reroll or +2 Luck bonus if number [18] rolled
*Adoration: immediate sanctuary (Will DC15)
*Agent of Chance: immediate - adjacent ally can reroll a skill check
*Bless: +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects
*Divine Favour/ Fate's Favoured: +2 luck to attack & damage
*Encouraging Roar (Lizuga): +2 [morale] to hit and damage for 1 round

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h)

Ice works debilitating? That is my queue then. Adalbert says as he summons a vial of liquid ice and enchants his spells with it.

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+8)[*15*] ranged touch attack
(1d3+4)[*7*] cold damage (further +2 if the roar applies to spells)

----------


## u-b

You do not live to see how Adalbert's cold would affect the golem. A hail of arrows, culminating in two nearly-perfect shots by Iris, sends a lot of pieces of glass scattering across the small island where it stood just a moment ago. You might be a bit surprised by how easily this is accomplished, but that seems to be it, at least as far as the golem is concerned. The motes of light do not react in any way.

----------


## Erloas

As the golem breaks into pieces Krusk says "*Well that went better than expected.  You must have almost destroyed it earlier.  I am glad your friend is avenged.  Now I guess we make our way over there and see what it was protecting.*"  He stows his bow, pulls his sword out of the sand infront of him and starts to get the boat ready to go.

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

Rakieth looks at the golem as it shatters and glances around, a whispered, _"Didn't seem that difficult"_ before a louder _"Well done, I agree, I am curious to see what it was guarding."_  Waiting to cross the the lake on the boat he allows his mind to drift and look for traces of arcane energy




*Spoiler:* 
Show



Perception (1d20+9)[*26*]+(1d6)[*2*] inspiration +2 if its a trap/secret door available
Cast Detect magic and scan the area

HPs 33 /33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15)   Init +7  Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Stances: Body of Night
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)


_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

----------


## u-b

Crossing the water on the boat taks some effort as the boat has only one pole and no oars, making it rather difficult to navigate in the deep waters around the small stone island. Having landed and moored the boat, you proceed to examine the stone circle. From the names of the places written around it in Thassilonian and accompanied instructions, also in Thassilonian, you have no doubt this once was a permanent teleportation circle leading to all those places. There is currently no trace of magic in it. You speculate that the reason for it is a large crack in the eastern part of the circle, which broke its continuity and caused it to lose some part of the writing. Nothing much seems to be of interest on this island, unless you want to take glass souvenirs.

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*

Lizuga wanders around the small beach, pensive and brooding. 

_"Is this it? This... revenge.... feels hollow. It tastes like dust, nothing more"_. She deliberately grinds a shard of glass under her armored heel._ "I'm glad we didn't kill the other guy. The mind-slave who murdered Lebwen. And me, for that matter. His name was... I don't care about his name. I don't refuse to care about him. I spared his life, and that is all the compassion I have to spare for him. Please, let him just fade"_. She shivers as she remembers the fatal blow. She rubs her hand across her armor, knowing full well that her flesh underneath has no trace of the injury. 

*"Iris. Adalbert. Let's move on". 
*


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 20|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 37/37 
Perception +10, Initiative +2
_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Armaments of the Empire stance, blessing the bows of Rakieth and Iris, as well as her own bow, with the Lucky enhancement, and her own hammer with Vicious  ._

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

The elf crouches on the small island and then looks at the others. _"A shame it is broken and shattered, its something that would have fetched a fine price in value if it could be linked to a lost trove somewhere."_  At Lizuga's words he glances at the beautiful Azlanti. _"You look disappointed. Did you not enjoy our vengeance or do you seek to venture further in?"_ By his tone its clear tha Rakieth desires to go further in. 



*Spoiler:* 
Show




HPs 33 /33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15)   Init +7  Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Stances: Body of Night
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)


_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h)

Adalbert's anger does not subside, but he is not surprised. Even after an epic showdown with the glass golem he expected to feel satisfaction then the hollowness of all this, but even now the feeling of victory was stolen from him. He was not mad at his friends, but just annoyed their skills just fell that little bit short of saving Justin, and in some parts Lizuga.

*Continue we shall. Rakieth, may I ask you to scout ahead? Iris and I are capable lookouts but we are both not really made for combat up close and personal. If you require a spell to become invisible, say the word.*

----------


## Erloas

Krusk picks up a piece about 8 inches long of the golem and says "It is amazing what can be done with some magic.  It made quite the visual statement." He wraps it in some scraps and places it in his backpack.  
"So the prisoner that killed your other friends was farther along and guarding an area that you didn't feel was wise to explore with three of you already dead...  Let us head that way and see what other secrets are hidden here" Waiting for the others to decide who will scout ahead, he takes up the second spot in line after them.

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

Lizuga points down the passage past the graves, _"through there you say. Very well, don't hand too far back"_ He slings the bow back on his back and pulls off the strange contraption of chain and a blade and  weight on each end. Walking in a strange swaying motion he slips into the shadows moving quietly ahead, content with the darkness as he searches through the vaults following the dircetions given by Adalbert



*Spoiler:* 
Show



Draw Kusai-garami
Body of Night stance
Stealth (1d20+19)[*27*]
Perception (1d20+9)[*27*] + (1d6)[*3*]  (+2 vs traps)


HPs 33 /33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15)   Init +7  Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Stances: Body of Night
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)


_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

The victory seems hollow, but at least it brings a closure of sorts. Iris doesn't inspect the broken golem her interest in it's artistic craftsmanship lacking in the circumstances.

With her bow at the ready she follows Rakieth & Krusk onward.




*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Iris of Shelyn*
F NG Human (Varisian) Inquisitor (Urban Infiltrator), *Level* 5, *Init* 7, *HP* 24/24, *Speed* 30ft
*AC* 20, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 3, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  +1 Composite Longbow (+2 Str)*  +8 (+3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon) (1d8+3, x3)
*  Battle aspergillum*  +5 (+3 BAB, +2 Str) (1d6+2, x2)
*  Dagger*  +5 (+3 BAB, +2 Str) or ranged +7 (+3 BAB, +4 Dex) (1d4+2, 19-20/ x2)
*Mithral MW Chain Shirt Armour* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 18, Con 8, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 10
*Condition* 
*Lucky Number [18](24 hours): reroll or +2 Luck bonus if number [18] rolled
*Adoration: immediate sanctuary (Will DC15)
*Agent of Chance: immediate - adjacent ally can reroll a skill check
*Bless: +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects
*Divine Favour/ Fate's Favoured: +2 luck to attack & damage

----------


## u-b

From the sandy beach, you walk the corridor to the room where some of you have fought the dhampir. It seems exactly as you left it and is totally not illuminated. If you have the means, you will see, beyond the open pair of doors leading out of this room, a row of marble pillars, each carved to resemble a beautiful woman and supporting the ceiling of a long curving hallway. The pillar closest to you seems to be missing its head. Do you want to walk the hallway? What about the lighting.

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

"Do you want me to light it up? Or perhaps you prefer the darkness?" Iris whispers to Rakieth. She gazes at the pillars, observing the craftsmanship & the way the shadows fall upon them.

*Spoiler: OOC - Perception*
Show

Perception (1d20+10)[*16*]





*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Iris of Shelyn*
F NG Human (Varisian) Inquisitor (Urban Infiltrator), *Level* 5, *Init* 7, *HP* 24/24, *Speed* 30ft
*AC* 20, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 3, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  +1 Composite Longbow (+2 Str)*  +8 (+3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon) (1d8+3, x3)
*  Battle aspergillum*  +5 (+3 BAB, +2 Str) (1d6+2, x2)
*  Dagger*  +5 (+3 BAB, +2 Str) or ranged +7 (+3 BAB, +4 Dex) (1d4+2, 19-20/ x2)
*Mithral MW Chain Shirt Armour* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 18, Con 8, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 10
*Condition* 
*Lucky Number [18](24 hours): reroll or +2 Luck bonus if number [18] rolled
*Adoration: immediate sanctuary (Will DC15)
*Agent of Chance: immediate - adjacent ally can reroll a skill check
*Bless: +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects
*Divine Favour/ Fate's Favoured: +2 luck to attack & damage

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

Rakieth pauses in the chamber loojing at the statues and even as his slightly purple eyes scan the room he whispers a few words under his breath seeking to smell any magical auras in the area that his eyes cannot see. At Iris's words he smiles slightly, _"No thank you. I prefer the shadows and the darkness, I can see quite well, like a serpent you might say..."_ With his eyes scanning the darkness and his senses attuned to magic he continues to push forward staying some 20ft in front of Iris and the others



*Spoiler:* 
Show




Rakieth has Darkvision 60ft, casts _Detect magic_ and spends a standard action each round to scan ahead
Perception if needed (1d20+9)[*25*] + inspiration (1d6)[*3*]
Stealth if needed (1d20+19)[*38*]


HPs 33 /33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15)   Init +7  Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Stances: Body of Night
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)


_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*

Lizuga stares at the way forwards, as their new aquintance Rakieth and Iris slip into the darkness.. 
*"Master Adalbert, do *you* have any light?".*

[/B]


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 20|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 37/37 
Perception +10, Initiative +2
_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Armaments of the Empire stance, blessing the bows of Rakieth and Iris, as well as her own bow, with the Lucky enhancement, and her own hammer with Vicious  ._

----------


## CasualViking

Lizuga leans over and asks in a low voice. *"Krusk, do you even need light?"*

----------


## Erloas

"I am also good without light.  I will move ahead with Rakieth, but having something ready now in case we do run into something we need help with would be a good idea."

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h))

Adalbert stops and ignites his trusty lantern. He opens the front leading bullseye. Was never a fan of flashy light magic. Might as well enchant myself with a giant illusion saying: ATTENTION, WIZARD HERE! KILL IMMEDIATELY! Besides, there are other cantrips that are more useful today. He moves his hands in circular fashion, quickly forming a demonic symbol inside the now glowing circle. To finish the ritual he squishes a newt's eye between his fingers.

Ancient trick. It is to find residual demonic energies.

*Spoiler*
Show

use Flint and Steel to ignite my hooded lantern. Casting Detect Fiendish Presence.

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu**"The gods gave you two hands, Lizuga!"*, she says in a mocking tone. *"My mother was always suspicious of any work being done with just one hand"*. She slides her armored fist out into a wide grip on her long-hafted hammer for emphasis.


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 20|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 37/37 
Perception +10, Initiative +2
_Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Armaments of the Empire stance, blessing the bows of Rakieth and Iris, as well as her own bow, with the Lucky enhancement, and her own hammer with Vicious  ._

----------


## u-b

The bullseye lantern clearly illuminates the row of marble pillars, each carved to resemble a beautiful woman supporing the ceiling of a long curving hallway beyond the room you are in, and, incidentally, Rakieth and Krusk. Looking at the pillar, Rakieth sees not only that the pillars closest to the western door is be missing its head, but also that the next pillar's head seems detachable. The hallway turns south shortly after that, but there is still one pillar you can see and its head _also_ seems detachable.

*Spoiler*
Show

Rakieth gets to roll know (arcana).

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

Rakieth blink slightly and leans int the crevices a the light plays over him, a muttered _"Fools, thats not exactly stealthy"_ before he pauses and scuttles forward to examine the statues, _"Interesing, what do you think my wise friend?"_ he asks, waving a hand to beckon Adalabert over as well



*Spoiler:* 
Show



Perception (1d20+9)[*16*] + (1d6)[*3*] inspiriation +2 vs traps
Knowledge (Arcana)  (1d20+10)[*17*] + (1d6)[*6*] inspiriation
-- Continuing to use _Detech magic_

HPs 33 /33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15)   Init +7  Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Stances: Body of Night
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)


_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

----------


## u-b

Rakieth comes closer to a well-lit headless statue. The place where the head was missing on this one was not particularly clear-cut, but was not actually broken either. More like there was some storage space in the neck for... well, _legs_, as Rakieth notices on the heads of the next two statues that detach from the bodies and begin to move...


*Spoiler*
Show


Init

Rakieth: (1d20+7)[24]
Iris: (1d20+7)[21]
Adalbert: (1d20+3)[20]
Constructs: (1d20+7)[9]
Krusk: (1d20+6)[8]
Lizuga: (1d20+2)[3]




> Knowledge (Arcana) (1d20+10)[17] + (1d6)[6] inspiriation


Some constructs, no doubt. Rakieth opines the rest of the statues would not animate, but he won't bet his life on that. The claws of these two "heads" seem pretty sharp and the elf does not like the glowing eyes either.

*=> Rakieth, Iris, Adalbert (any order)*

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

Rakieth pauses, head tilting to one side as he watches the heads scuttling towards him. A faint look and a muttered _"What by Irori's bless books are they.."_ before spying the glowing eyes he thinks better of it and flips backwards toward the corner, a shurikien flipping from his hand as he lands in a fighting stance, form shimmering slightly as time seemed to slow slightly around him.  




*Spoiler:* 
Show



Standard: Throw a shuriken using Iron Fang strike at nearest walking head (1d20+8)[*26*] dam (1d2+1)[*3*]+(2d6)[*3*] Ignores DR
 -- If Flat footed (as start of combat) then +4 to hit due Body of Night Stance and + (3d6)[*9*] sneak attack 
 -- If hits Steel Serpent style applies and it gets -2 attacks for 2 rounds 

Move: Move to BL26

Swift: Change to Riven Hourglass stance _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 


HPs 33 /33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +4 dodge = 24   Init +7 (+11)   Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Stances: Riven Hourglass
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)


_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

"Huh, what?...There, in the shadows!..." 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Full:* Rapid shot
Longbow (1d20+8)[*21*] (+3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon, -2 RS, +2 DF), damage (1d8+5)[*8*], (+2 Str, +1 weapon, +2 DF)

Longbow (1d20+8)[*13*] (+3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon, -2 RS, +2 DF), damage (1d8+5)[*13*], (+2 Str, +1 weapon, +2 DF)

Lucky reroll, if needed (1d20+8)[*22*] 





*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Iris of Shelyn*
F NG Human (Varisian) Inquisitor (Urban Infiltrator), *Level* 5, *Init* 7, *HP* 24/24, *Speed* 30ft
*AC* 20, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 3, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  +1 Composite Longbow (+2 Str)*  +8 (+3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon) (1d8+3, x3)
*  Battle aspergillum*  +5 (+3 BAB, +2 Str) (1d6+2, x2)
*  Dagger*  +5 (+3 BAB, +2 Str) or ranged +7 (+3 BAB, +4 Dex) (1d4+2, 19-20/ x2)
*Mithral MW Chain Shirt Armour* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 18, Con 8, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 10
*Condition* 
*Lucky Number [18](24 hours): reroll or +2 Luck bonus if number [18] rolled
*Adoration: immediate sanctuary (Will DC15)
*Agent of Chance: immediate - adjacent ally can reroll a skill check
*Bless: +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects
*Divine Favour/ Fate's Favoured: +2 luck to attack & damage

----------


## u-b

Your ranged attacks hits the nearest... thing ...for *15*, *8* and *13* damage, which, somewhat surprisingly, does not prevent it from following Rakieth and trying to claw him. The elf successfully defends. Another thing gets its claw on Krusk for *7* damage to the half-orc's leg. While the half-orc is occupied with this one, the third thing shows up. You notice all three have different glowing eye colors, namely, in order of appearance, red, green and yellow. The thing with yellow glowing eyes stops short of melee, looks straingt at Krusk and shoots a tight beam of very bright light out of its eyes and at the half-orc's.

*Spoiler*
Show





> Lucky reroll, if needed (1d20+8)[22]


Spent.

Claw vs Rakieth: (1d20+12)[18] for (1d4+5)[8]
Claw vs Krusk: (1d20+12)[21] for (1d4+5)[7]
Beam of light vs Krusk: (1d20+6)[22] touch to blind for (1d6)[6] rounds, ref DC 12 negates

*=> Party*

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*Lizuga takes a few bounding steps forwards, and thrust out her polearm in a long, low lounge. The hammerhead strikes the floor prematurely, and as she lunges forwards, sparks rise from the stone floor, and the spike slews and weaves, clattering harmlessly against the creatures with no real force behind it. 


_Move to BJ. Piercing Strike - (1d20+7)[8], dam - (1d12+5)[14]+(2d6)[5] vs the monsters in BL and BM, self damage - (1d6)[5], swift change to Spoils of War stance.
_


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 20|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 37/37 
Perception +10, Initiative +2
[I]Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Stance: Spoils of War (successful attacks heal )

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

Rakieth bounces up the wall to avoid the low attack, swinging his foot in a brutal flashing kick before looking for a weak spot to punish brutally with a savage attack. _"Disgusting things..."_ he snarls as he fights pinned against the wall. 



*Spoiler:* 
Show



Swift: Flash kick (1d20+7)[*21*] dam (1d8+2)[*6*] + (2d6)[*6*] 
Standard: Hunting serpent. Heal check vs AC (1d20+11)[*20*] 
 - If successful they are flat footed and +1 d6 damage + sneak (1d20+9)[*17*] dam (1d8+2)[*6*] + (3d6)[*8*]
 - Serpent style gives them -2 AC for 2 rounds

Enemy still has -2 to attack from Steel serpent tysle for 1 more round





HPs 33 /33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +4 dodge = 24   Init +7 (+11)   Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Stances: Riven Hourglass
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)


_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects
Bless +1 hit/saves vs fear

----------


## Erloas

Krusk grunts as the creature hits his leg but notices the beam of light coming from the other at the last moment and looks away at just the right moment.  
He swings his falchion in a wide arc, with a follow-through that goes past both in front of him, then settles into a large imposing stance, ready to strike out again.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


attack = scything strike (one attack against two adjacent enemies)
(1d20+9)[*19*] (+8 is normal, +1 bless)
(2d4+4)[*7*]
(it says the attack roll is used against both, it's not clear if the damage is rolled individual or not)

enter Iron Tortoise Stance (treated as large for CMD, +5ft reach for AOO and +1 additional AOO per turn)

So I realized that I never did note my readied maneuvers, so: 
Scything Strike (strike)
Regal Blade (boost)
sanguine barrier (counter)
rising zenith strike (strike)
guard's oath (strike)

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

Iris frowns, brows furrowed as she concentrates on the multiple flying targets. This....this she can handle. She keeps her focus, arrows flying into the fray as she slowly advances behind the skilled fighting-folk.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Not action:* 5ft step fwd
*Full:* Rapid shot
Longbow (1d20+9)[*10*] (+3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon, -2 RS, +2 DF, +1 Bless), damage (1d8+5)[*12*], (+2 Str, +1 weapon, +2 DF)

Longbow (1d20+9)[*17*] (+3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon, -2 RS, +2 DF, +1 Bless), damage (1d8+5)[*12*], (+2 Str, +1 weapon, +2 DF) 

+1 attack and damage to the above due to Point blank shot. Sorry, missed it first time around.





*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Iris of Shelyn*
F NG Human (Varisian) Inquisitor (Urban Infiltrator), *Level* 5, *Init* 7, *HP* 24/24, *Speed* 30ft
*AC* 20, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 3, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  +1 Composite Longbow (+2 Str)*  +8 (+3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon) (1d8+3, x3)
*  Battle aspergillum*  +5 (+3 BAB, +2 Str) (1d6+2, x2)
*  Dagger*  +5 (+3 BAB, +2 Str) or ranged +7 (+3 BAB, +4 Dex) (1d4+2, 19-20/ x2)
*Mithral MW Chain Shirt Armour* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 18, Con 8, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 10
*Condition* 
*Lucky Number [18](24 hours): reroll or +2 Luck bonus if number [18] rolled
*Adoration: immediate sanctuary (Will DC15)
*Agent of Chance: immediate - adjacent ally can reroll a skill check
*Bless: +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects
*Divine Favour/ Fate's Favoured: +2 luck to attack & damage

----------


## u-b

With a quick kick for *12* damage Rakieth finishes the nearest thing. He then chooses a weak spot on the other, steps next to Krusk, and punches the thing for *14* damage. Krusk steps to a position from which he can reach both remaining things, makes a wide swing, and hits for *7* damage only the thing that was busy trying to get itself together after Rakieth's punch. The other gets a glancing blow, but is not visibly damaged. Iris shoots an arrow at the damaged and desoriented thing and barely manages to land one arrow for *13* additional damage. The damaged thing finally gets itself together and counterattacks against Krusk. The other thing targets Krusk because he is the only natural target. The attacks seem quite competent, but the half-orc's skill and heavy armor result in him not being hit even once.

*Spoiler*
Show


I am not sure how I was reading Krusk's AC, but with 24 there the last attack should have been a miss. You can treat it as such.

Claw vs Krusk: (1d20+10)[20] for (1d4+5)[6]
Claw vs Krusk: (1d20+10)[20] for (1d4+5)[6]
Claw vs Krusk: (1d20+10)[16] for (1d4+5)[6]
Claw vs Krusk: (1d20+10)[22] for (1d4+5)[6]

*=> Party*

----------


## Erloas

Krusk concentrates on the creature that shrugged off the first hit, studying it's movements carefully for a moment before making a big swinging cut up. Then smoothly returning the sword in front of him, ready to turn aside the next attack.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


My armor is paying off.  After getting constantly hit with Lebwen I wanted to go the other direction

attack = rising zenith strike - sense motive + enhancement vs AC, doubles damage
(1d20+9)[*29*] (+8 sense motive, +1 weapon bonus)
(2d4+4)[*8*]x2

sanguine barrier (immediate action)
(1d20+10)[*17*] sense motive +2 vs opposing attack roll to negate

Iron Tortoise Stance still active (treated as large for CMD, +5ft reach for AOO and +1 additional AOO per turn)

readied maneuvers:
Scything Strike (strike)
Regal Blade (boost)
sanguine barrier (counter)
rising zenith strike (strike)
guard's oath (strike)

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h))

Taken aback by the beautiful if eerie temple area, and occupied by his newly discovered arcane powers, Adalbert falls silent. A rare occasion, but his tips would have not helped here either. His allies were competent, and his constant guidelines and tips never helped directly. They did not help Lebwen to survive either. The halfling was happy to see, the newly joined half-orc was not as reckless as the pirate. The reminder was enough to fill the adventurer with pure unadultered anger.

We cannot risk more injury. he says through his teeth and walks to the southern wall. His hands form a cone and soon a white-hot precise cone of flames shoots at the enemy.

*Spoiler*
Show

Burning Hands from BK30:  (5d4+17)[*33*] fire damage; DC 15 Reflex or half

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

Rakieth grins as the blow crushes the small walking head behind the thin dark veil covering his face. Looking at the next one assailing Krusk (although the big man seemed to be doing fine) Rakieth casually rolled under the roaring flames of the halfling to the far corner and spins to crush the one he now flanks with Krusk. 



*Spoiler:* 
Show



Tumble to BL29 to flank (1d20+17)[*29*]
Attack vs BL28 (1d20+11)[*21*] dam (1d8+3)[*4*] + (2d6)[*11*] sneak attack


HPs 33 /33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +4 dodge = 24   Init +7 (+11)   Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Stances: Riven Hourglass
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)


_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects
Bless +1 hit/saves vs fear

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*Lizuga roars and brings her hammer up for a crushing swing, but bounces off the wall and struggles to retain her grip.



_Move, swift: encouraging roar, attack - (1d20+9)[10], dam - (1d12+7)[18]
_


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 20|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 37/37 
Perception +10, Initiative +2
[I]Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Stance: Spoils of War (successful attacks heal )

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

Iris keeps at it, slowly advancing one foot in front of the other as she swiftly looses arrows.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Not action:* 5ft step fwd
*Full:* Rapid shot
Longbow (1d20+10)[*25*] (+3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon, -2 RS, +2 DF, +1 Bless, +1 PS), damage (1d8+6)[*14*] (+2 Str, +1 weapon, +2 DF, +1 PS)

Longbow (1d20+10)[*19*] (+3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon, -2 RS, +2 DF, +1 Bless, +1 PS), damage (1d8+6)[*8*] (+2 Str, +1 weapon, +2 DF, +1 PS)





*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Iris of Shelyn*
F NG Human (Varisian) Inquisitor (Urban Infiltrator), *Level* 5, *Init* 7, *HP* 24/24, *Speed* 30ft
*AC* 20, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 3, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  +1 Composite Longbow (+2 Str)*  +8 (+3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon) (1d8+3, x3)
*  Battle aspergillum*  +5 (+3 BAB, +2 Str) (1d6+2, x2)
*  Dagger*  +5 (+3 BAB, +2 Str) or ranged +7 (+3 BAB, +4 Dex) (1d4+2, 19-20/ x2)
*Mithral MW Chain Shirt Armour* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 18, Con 8, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 10
*Condition* 
*Lucky Number [18](24 hours): reroll or +2 Luck bonus if number [18] rolled
*Adoration: immediate sanctuary (Will DC15)
*Agent of Chance: immediate - adjacent ally can reroll a skill check
*Bless: +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects
*Divine Favour/ Fate's Favoured: +2 luck to attack & damage

----------


## u-b

With a well-placed strike Krusk breaks a sizeable chunk off the eastern marble head thing. This includes one glowing eye. The damage does not seem to be enough to finish it though. Adalbert thoroughly burns the other thing, but avoids getting the flames too close to Krusk so does not quite get the other one. Rakieth gets past Krusk, past the marble head thing, and hits that thing from behind, cutting off half of its legs. Lizuga swings the hammer with great force, but does not seem to account for the height of the doorway, causing pieces of shattered stone to fall and bounce off Krusk's heavy armor. An arrow from Iris hits the thing in its remaining yellow-glowing eye. That seems like it might be enough, but by the time of impact another arrow is underway. It also strikes the motionless thing causing all sorts of springs and gears fall off their shattered marble housing. No more enemies seem to be incoming, so it's like you won this one.

*Spoiler*
Show

Adalbert should really look at cone templates before he uses the spell next time he is to use the spell. That would considerably reduce my guessing.

----------


## Erloas

As the heads collapse into rubble Krusk looks around to make sure no parts of the other statues seem to be moving or reacting to the death of the heads.
Examining the heads he says "*These seem to be mostly automations, so who knows how long they have been here and active.  They probably don't need any active commands, correct?*" The last part mostly directed to Adalbert, assuming he is the most knowledgeable about the arcane and mechanical.   "*So that doesn't tell us much about who or what might still be down here.  Given what we've seen so far I guess we expect more of the same going forward.*"

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu**"Alright, then. Take a moment to breathe, get a drink of water, then let's move on"*. Lizuga checks the balance on her hammer, then closes her eyes and breathes deeply, before falling in line behind Rakieth and Krusk again.  


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 20|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 37/37 
Perception +10, Initiative +2
[I]Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Stance: Spoils of War (successful attacks heal 4)

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

Rakieth kicks the nearest walking head away and looks at the others. _"An unwelcome visit, I'll watch the rest of the statues more carefully now. I wouldn't want to lose my head."_ He adds at the end trying a gentle quip. After a second to breathe and take a sip from his water bottle he nods to the others, _"I will scout a short distance ahead, not too far now we know how danegrous this place is!"_




*Spoiler:* 
Show


In the Body of Night stance
Stealth (1d20+19)[*36*]
Perception (1d20+9)[*18*] + (1d6)[*2*] inspiration

HPs 33 /33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +4 dodge = 24   Init +7 (+11)   Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Stances: Body of the Night
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)


_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects

----------


## u-b

Rakieth goes past the headless statues as the way turns south and then, as the way turns west, the floor gives way...

*Spoiler*
Show

Reflex 20 (you end up on either side of the pit, your choice*, it's 12 feet long, but has a bit delayed trigger) OR
40-foot-deep fall into the pit for (4d6)[*5*][*4*][*2*][*3*](14) falling damage (apply acrobatics as normal) with at least (1d4)[*2*] spikes (+1 more if you fall prone) attacking using 1d20+10 for 1d6+2 piercing each (feel free to roll those)

*UPD: In case it affects your decision, you are currently not illuminated and the way (a 5-foot-wide corridor) continues straight west as far as you can see.

*=> Rakieth*

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

Rakieth moves like a ghost, blending into the walls but is distracted by the glories and statues around him casting back to the magics of the Thassilonian empire. The ground vanishing beneath his feet is a sharp lesson in awareness as he tumbles falling like a cat but not cat like enough to avoid the spikes that shred his leg and knee and the impact that sprains his ankle 

Looking up in the darkness his eyes easily able to penetrate the gloom he calls out to the others. _Some help please? The walls are sheer, Id rather not try and climb as someone has carelessly left some upended spikes down here._

As he waits he looks around the area, scanning with his witch sight for any previous victims 




*Spoiler:* 
Show


Ouch and detect magic


HPs 11 / 33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +4 dodge = 24   Init +7 (+11)   Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Stances: Body of the Night
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)


_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*Lizuga quickly secures her rope arond a nearby statue, and helps Rakieth out of the hole. She tuts at his puncture wounds, fussing over them. She looks Rakieth in the eyes. *"This will hurt a bit"*. And then, she _pinches_ the wounds shut. 

She looks down the pit and shrugs. 

_Healer's Hands feat to Treat Deadly Wounds as a full round action. Rakieth heals 10 hp (and 1 point of ability score damage from each score)_ 


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 20|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 37/37 
Perception +10, Initiative +2
[I]Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Stance: Spoils of War (successful attacks heal 4)

----------


## u-b

Rakieth sees no magic anywhere in the pit. He looks upwards at the trap doors and sees no magic there either. The trap seems to be totally mechanical, even if well enough built. As for the previous victims... well, there are no bodies, but there _is_ dried blood. Not millenia old, that is certain, more like... months? Two separate counts, by the look of it, hard to say whether they were at the same time or not - non-overlapping, so could be either way. Lizuga throws down the rope, gets Rakieth up and patches him a little. That's all well and good, but you are still on "this" side of a dip spiked pit that is 12 feet long. So far the corridor beyond seems to ignore your activity.

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

Rakieth scampers up the wall after tying the rope around him and letting Lizuga partly haul him up, a muttered _"You no dainty elf maiden thats for sure"_ in elven under his breath as he rolls to the top. _"Thanks Lizuga, I didn't fancy staying down there overly long"_ he mutters and looks back down the pit as she patches up the scars. 

looking at the pit he muses, _"Perhaps if one of is tied onto the rope we can try climbing around the walls or jumping over the pit, its not such a long jump when one is prepared. That person could then secure the rope and if we double to over we could make a top and bottom line for people to walk over after us?"_

He looks at the others looking for other suggestions




*Spoiler:* 
Show




HPs 21 / 33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +4 dodge = 24   Init +7 (+11)   Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Stances: Body of the Night
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)


_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

"Rakieth, we thought we'd lost you there for a moment!"

Iris helps him out and then assist with securing the ropes between pillars to make a sturdy set of dual ropes for the crossing.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Helping people cross the ropes, I can do this once if anyone falls:

Agent of Chance (immediate: adjacent ally to reroll a skill check)

 



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Iris of Shelyn*
F NG Human (Varisian) Inquisitor (Urban Infiltrator), *Level* 5, *Init* 7, *HP* 24/24, *Speed* 30ft
*AC* 20, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 3, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  +1 Composite Longbow (+2 Str)*  +8 (+3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon) (1d8+3, x3)
*  Battle aspergillum*  +5 (+3 BAB, +2 Str) (1d6+2, x2)
*  Dagger*  +5 (+3 BAB, +2 Str) or ranged +7 (+3 BAB, +4 Dex) (1d4+2, 19-20/ x2)
*Mithral MW Chain Shirt Armour* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 18, Con 8, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 10
*Condition* 
*Lucky Number [18](24 hours): reroll or +2 Luck bonus if number [18] rolled
*Adoration: immediate sanctuary (Will DC15)
*Agent of Chance: immediate - adjacent ally can reroll a skill check
*Bless: +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects
*Divine Favour/ Fate's Favoured: +2 luck to attack & damage

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h))

Occupied trying to understand his new powers, Adalbert fell silent for quite a bit. He absolutely roasted the automaton, but also severely injured his friend. Aiming is something the halfling had never thought about before, aside from a few crossbow bolts, mostly for supression fire.

*Spoiler*
Show

Will check templates, thanks for not killing another player with my spell.
Also Know (Arcana) (1d20+13)[*22*] -5 if it is Engineering.

----------


## Erloas

After hearing about the blood in the pit Krusk takes a light and has a closer look at the floor in their side of the ground, to try to figure out which direction the victims traveled after getting out or being removed.
"*If someone fell in before, the pit either has to reset automatically or there is some sort of caretaker that visits at least occasionally.  Maybe it was the person you captured before.  Either way, lets see if we can find a way to close the trap doors back up, and jam them closed or brace them so that we can cross easily, especially if we need to come back this way quickly in the near future.*"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


perception
(1d20+5)[*19*] 
If it is relevant, I have +8 for profession (trapper) [catching animals in the wild, not sure if it would be at all applicable with this type of mechanical trap] or +8 craft (wood) - which might come in to figuring out a way to prop up the doors or or how the system works

extra d20 roll just in case either skill can come into play
(1d20)[*6*]

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu**"Let me know what you need me to do. Never covered pit traps in my training. Didn't have them growing up either".* Lizuga secures her rope on her backpack again. 


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 20|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 37/37 
Perception +10, Initiative +2
[I]Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Stance: Spoils of War (successful attacks heal 4)

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

Rakieth nods and smiles at the others, _"I have some skills with traps, a troubled past you may say."_ He says with a  grin as he leans over the edge studying the mechanism and pulling out a range of shims and picks and other small bits of metal as he seeks to reset and then "lock" the trap to stop in falling again





*Spoiler:* 
Show



Disable device (1d20+14)[*26*]

HPs 21 / 33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +4 dodge = 24   Init +7 (+11)   Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Stances: Body of the Night
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)


_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects

----------


## u-b

The floor near the trap is strangely devoid of any old bloodstains, as are the trapdoors. There are some _new_ bloodstains, but that's not what you are looking for. It is even more strange given that the vertical wall of the pit on your side has both old _and_ new bloodstains. Seems someone has done a good work cleaning up this trap without making the floor look recently washed. When this is brought up, Adalbert coments that simple Prestidigitation and a fair amount of time could do most of the trick, but at least you know it's not auto-reset - someone took some care about this trap, whether the guy you have already got or someone else.

You don't see any bypass switch for the trap, even though you suspect it should be there somewhere. Instead, Rakieth just closes the trapdoors and jams them closed. He takes a rope, walks over the trap, makes  few jumps and does not fall down, so that is probably good. You carefully cross the trap one by one, using some rope to be on a safe side. Adalbert brings his lantern with him, so you can now clearly see all 60 feet of the narrow corridor leading to a closed fairly decorated door.

----------


## Erloas

"Probably not two pit traps in a single hall, but lets be careful anyway." Once up to the door Krusk says "any of these decorations match anything you've seen yet? We're probably on the right track" looking over the area around the door, waiting for the sneakier types to check what's ahead.

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

Rakieth looks at the orc grinning slightly, _"Lets hope so, I cannot abide a second fall like that. I did not enjoy the first one."_ As he speaks he rubs his injured leg where his knee still twinges painfully. _"I've not seen these before"_ he adds staring at the walls before cautiously approaching the door, looking carefully around to make sure there are no traps in place before (if there are no traps) opening the door cautiously trying to be quiet




*Spoiler:* 
Show



Perception (traps) (1d20+11)[*16*] + (1d6)[*5*] to search the door
Disable if needed (1d20+14)[*18*]
Stealth if needed (1d20+19)[*37*]

HPs 21 / 33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +4 dodge = 24   Init +7 (+11)   Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Active Stances: Body of the Night
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)


_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects

----------


## u-b

Rakieth does not notice any more traps, neither on the floor or the door. The door does not seem locked. Rakieth carefully opens is and peeks inside. There is a pair of columns carved to resemble a beautiful woman flanking a fifteen-foot-wide alcove in the west wall of this oddly-shaped hall. A mural of the same woman standing atop a towering pyramid is painted on the wall of the alcove. Rakieth recognizes the mural as depicting Runelord Sorshen (you have one copy of her here for the reference) standing atop the Grand Mastaba of Korvosa - the structure that, today, serves as a foundation for Castle Korvosa. There are two heaps of steel plate armor in the center of the room, the larger heap is all clean and shiny, the smaller heap is covered by what seems to be a long-dried blood. There is a demonic-looking winged person sitting on the floor between the heaps and polishing a steel bracer. He does not seem to have noticed you at the moment, if only because he has a glowing glass sphere on the floor near him, because otherwise some light from the lantern that Adalbert still holds should have been quite noticeable in this otherwise dark hall.


*Spoiler*
Show


Perception: (1d20+13)[14] vs DC 15 (0 base, +5 through the door, +10 distance)
So you are lucky there - the guy didn't hear your party at the trap and he cannot hope to beat 37. Still, he's bound to notice you as soon as he looks up from his work. That is, unless you close the door.

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*Lizuga tightens the grip on her weapon and reflexively widens her stance a bit. _"Easy, Lizuga. Let the skinny elf-boy do his thing. Not likely that winged fellow has a lot to say that's worth listening to anyway. Doesn't much look like a mind-controlled hapless traveler either"_.


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 20|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 37/37 
Perception +10, Initiative +2
[I]Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Stance: Spoils of War (successful attacks heal 4)

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

Rakeith looks at the kneeling fiendish looking half naked creature and shakes his head a whisper of _"Well, if you would oblige me with such an easy shot."_ Pulling back the arrow till the fletching tickles his cheek he aims for a nerve point on the fiend's back, a smile, _"I hope you enjoy this"_ as he silently lets the arrow fly. 



*Spoiler:* 
Show



Initiative (1d20+7)[*26*] 
Shoot him with a bow as a surpirse round using Iron Fang strike triggering dizzying venom
 - (1d20+12)[*25*] vs Flatfooted (if < 20 on the attack roll then use 2 inspiration to add (1d6)[*4*] to the attack roll 
 - damage (1d6+1)[*7*] + (3d6)[*4*] sneak (2 from sneak, 1 from stance) + (2d6)[*12*] Iron fang = Ignore DR
 - If hit then *Staggered* for 1 round    DC 16 (+2 from Iron fang) or 2 Wisdom damage
 - Penalty (-2) to attack rolls for 3 rounds from Steel serpent style


HPs 21 / 33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +4 dodge = 24   Init +7 (+11)   Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Active Stances: Body of the Night
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)


_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects

----------


## u-b

The arrow lodges itself into the demon man's back for *23* damage. He does not react fast enough to prevent Rakeith from shooting another...

*Spoiler*
Show

Demon man init: (1d20+2)[9]
Save: (1d20)[1]



*=> Rest of the party (surprise round) then anyone with init 10 and up (first round)*

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*Lizuga listens intently for the soft, telltale _twang_ of a bow. As soon as she hears it, she rushes towards Rakieth, her determination to keep him alive putting a spring in her steps.  

_Move action, swift: Triage - move to BE32, heal Rakieth for 12 hp._


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 20|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 37/37 
Perception +10, Initiative +2
[I]Triage 3/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Stance: Spoils of War (successful attacks heal 4)

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h))

Adalbert rushes ahead, his curiosity taking the better of him.

*Spoiler*
Show

Moving 40 ft. to BF32

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

Rakieth shivers at the healing from Lizuga, a little from the healing energy and a little from the smooth touch of the Azlanti beauty. Pleased by the shot that seems to stagger the foe he rolls forward and launches another shot seeking to steal the demon's sight!





*Spoiler:* 
Show



Move to AY32
- Shoot with Sight piercing fang (1d20+12)[*19*] (if < 21 then 2 inspiration + (1d6)[*2*] on roll)
- Dam (1d6+1)[*2*] + (3d6)[*12*] sneak/stance + (2d6)[*5*]
- Reflex DC 16 or BLIND for 1 minute 
- Penalty (-2) AC for 3 rounds from Steel serpent style (still 2 rounds of attack penalties for him)


HPs 33 / 33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +4 dodge = 24   Init +7 (+11)   Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Active Stances: Body of the Night
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)


_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects

----------


## Erloas

Hearing the shot and seeing everyone rushing forward Krusk rushes down the hall too, sees the creature in the room and moves to put himself between it and the rest of the crew, taking up a defensive stance.

*Spoiler*
Show


I think I can run to BD in the surprise round, then make a normal move to BB33

Iron Tortoise stance, counts as large for CMD, +5ft reach to AOO, 1 extra AOO

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu**"For Sandpoint!"*. Even if the newcomers to the party have barely heard of that speck on the map, the _intent_ and power of the battle cry is nonetheless clear, as Lizuga rushes in and lunges at the winged stranger with her polearm.

_Move action to BA31, Swift - Encouraging Roar, Standard - Piercing Strike 17, dam 19_


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 20|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 37/37 
Perception +10, Initiative +2
[I]Triage 3/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Stance: Spoils of War (successful attacks heal 4)


* post roll count doesn't match database

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

At the sound of combat Iris hustles forward bow at the ready..."For Sandpoint!" she echoes.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Surprise round: Move to BI32

Next round: Move to BC32
Standard:  longbow (1d20+9)[*14*] damage (1d8+3)[*8*]

I've assumed _Bless_ still in effect but other spells expired.

 



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Iris of Shelyn*
F NG Human (Varisian) Inquisitor (Urban Infiltrator), *Level* 5, *Init* 7, *HP* 24/24, *Speed* 30ft
*AC* 20, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 3, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  +1 Composite Longbow (+2 Str)*  +8 (+3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon) (1d8+3, x3)
*  Battle aspergillum*  +5 (+3 BAB, +2 Str) (1d6+2, x2)
*  Dagger*  +5 (+3 BAB, +2 Str) or ranged +7 (+3 BAB, +4 Dex) (1d4+2, 19-20/ x2)
*Mithral MW Chain Shirt Armour* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 18, Con 8, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 10
*Condition* 
*Lucky Number [18](24 hours): reroll or +2 Luck bonus if number [18] rolled
*Adoration: immediate sanctuary (Will DC15)
*Agent of Chance: immediate - adjacent ally can reroll a skill check
*Bless: +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h))

Seeing his comrade position himself, Adalbert follows and touches him with a spell. Life, no ANGER pulses through the halfling's hand. For a moment Rakieth feels the impotence and sadness of Adalbert wash over him; the weakness of a man who lost friends. Then, redhot and from within, a fire burns that only orcs may know.

The halforc's body expands, as do his clothes and weaponry. The halfling ducks, but if the growth pushes him back into safety, he allows it.

*Spoiler*
Show

Move to BB32 casting Enlarge Person on Rakieth. If possible, the growth can push me back to BB31, but as a small creature Adalbert can also share the space with Rakieth.

----------


## u-b

Rakieth's arrow lodges deep in the demon man's chest for *23* damage. Followint the *twang* everyone rushes in. Lizuga is the first to be there, bringing Rakieth to full health and hitting the sitting demon for *9* damage. Two more arrows fly past her while she is still on her way - one by Rakieth, striking the demon man for *9* damage, and another by Iris, flying over the demon man's head. And then, just like that, the demon man disappears, leaving behind a faint smell of brimstone. Adalbert continues his casting, you search the room visually and magically... nope, he's not here. All that's left is two heaps of armor, a glowing glass sphere, and the usual demonic scent. A set of double doors leads south, if that's what you are after.

*Spoiler*
Show

Enlarge Person: Casting Time 1 round

Armor: 5 sets of full plate, complete with large steel shields. You recognize the shields as similar to those you saw on the beach, of Gray Maidens ex-royal guards of Korvosa.

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h))

Gray Maidens here too? I assume Cheliax did a raid on this temple. And this looks like they were not successful. Unless the armor is old enough to predate House Thrune. Adalbert investigates the armor.

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20)[*7*] either Appraise/Nobility (+8) or History (+9). I do not assume Adalbert has any circumstantial boni, because despite dealing with the Chelish navy on occasion in his home port I don't think he ever saw the Queen's Guard in person before.

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

Rakieth pauses looking at the space where the demonic form had been. _"Gorum's iron balls. Where did he go?"_ He snarls and kicks at a nearby pillar. _"Damn his cowardice. Keep your eyes peeled in case he re-appears?"_ He says as he approaches and starts to examine the items left behind. 




*Spoiler:* 
Show



Perception (1d20+9)[*16*] + (1d6)[*4*] to search around
Know (local) to know about the guards (1d20+9)[*18*] + (1d6)[*3*]

HPs 33 / 33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +4 dodge = 24   Init +7 (+11)   Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Active Stances: Body of the Night
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)


_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects

----------


## u-b

You know that Queen Ileosa Arabasti was the most recent monarch of the Varisian city of Korvosa. She was deposed. Rakieth suspects killed, but he is not clear about the fate of the body. The Gray Maidens, to whom this distinctive armor certainly belongs, were (are?) her all-female, elite bodyguard. The group should be now officially disbanded and it is not clear what they would be doing _here_, of all places. Maybe the same as you do. There does not seem anything noticiable in this room, no traps, no secret doors, no nothing. No demonic man too.

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h))

Alas, I might regret this, but here goes nothing. Do not be alarmed if I am stunned for a brief period.

*Spoiler*
Show

Adalbert casts Detect Fiendish Presence, which works as Detect Evil, except only on fiendish outsiders and their mortal servants (clerics and their ilk).

Which in turn might mean Adalbert is stunned if the aura is overwhelming.

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*Lizuga draws in a deep sigh, and lets it out slowly, biting her lip. She looks around for a bit. *"I hate leaving things unfinished at the best of times. And this isn't the best of times".*

_perception - (1d20+10)[29]_


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 20|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 37/37 
Perception +10, Initiative +2
[I]Triage 3/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Stance: Spoils of War (successful attacks heal 4)

----------


## u-b

You neither see nor sense the demonic man anywhere in the room. You do perceive something else though. Not in the room, but past the closed doors to the south. First, there is some sort of fiendish presence. Adalbert is not sure about actual fiends, but there is _something_, some thirty feet south past the doors. Examining the doors and peeking through suggest some large fire burning somewhere in  there. At least, there is the light and the warmth. You are not sure what that fire might be and how it might be ventilated.

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

Rakieth scowls as he see's no trace of the man and then approaches he next door and peeks aruond he corner and creeps in. A muttered _"Keep an eye for that demon, he may be hurting but he'll be annoyed now."_



*Spoiler:* 
Show


go through door stealthy like and look around shortbow in hand

Stealth (1d20+19)[*23*]
Perception (1d20+9)[*28*] + (1d6)[*6*]



HPs 33 / 33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +4 dodge = 24   Init +7 (+11)   Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Active Stances: Body of the Night
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)


_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h))

Adalbert points to the door in the south. They might be prompted to attack us but there's more demonic presence behind this. About 30 ft. from it. And it's probably strong when I can detect it through the closed door.

----------


## Erloas

After the demon disappears and they are looking around Krusk asks Adalbert "*Could you tell if it cast a spell to escape or if it had something to do with how it was summoned?  I haven't faced enough outsiders to know what to expect they have for abilities, or even what happens when the more powerful ones die.*"
And to everyone else "*what do you think the armor means?  He was clearly cleaning it, probable to use again.  Which either means he's cleaning it for his masters, and they must be pretty powerful to have a demon like that doing menial labor for them; or that they killed another group and took their armor, and must have a use for it to be worth cleaning up.  So either way we can expect a decently sized group here, but it would be good to know if we expect a powerful caster, or highly trained knights.*"

As the others approach the door Krusk heads that way with them, getting into a position to quickly put himself between his friends and the enemy, should they be through that door.

----------


## u-b

Rakieth opens the door with nary a sound. Beyond is a large octagonal chamber full of dreadfully hot, and, surprisingly, very humid, air. Every surface within - the walls, floor, and thirty-foot-high domed ceiling, all of polished white marble - is shiny with condensation. Ten feet into the room, the floor rises up in a three-foot-high step, then again at twenty feet in. At the center of the room, a strange gray flame dances in a central firepit. Two smaller octagonal chambers lie to the south and west, while to the east a ten-foot-square section of wall is a dull gray, contrasting with the white of the walls surrounding it. A single torch in a sconce protrudes from the middle of this gray square on the wall. There is no one in sight.

*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

"Careful, friends"

Iris takes a moment to pinpoint the expected strong evil or magical presences inhabiting the room, starting with the flame/ firepit.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Did anyone inspect the glowing globe? If not, may I do that retrospectively?

_Detect evil/ detect magic_

 



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Iris of Shelyn*
F NG Human (Varisian) Inquisitor (Urban Infiltrator), *Level* 5, *Init* 7, *HP* 24/24, *Speed* 30ft
*AC* 20, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 3, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  +1 Composite Longbow (+2 Str)*  +8 (+3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon) (1d8+3, x3)
*  Battle aspergillum*  +5 (+3 BAB, +2 Str) (1d6+2, x2)
*  Dagger*  +5 (+3 BAB, +2 Str) or ranged +7 (+3 BAB, +4 Dex) (1d4+2, 19-20/ x2)
*Mithral MW Chain Shirt Armour* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 18, Con 8, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 10
*Condition* 
*Lucky Number [18](24 hours): reroll or +2 Luck bonus if number [18] rolled
*Adoration: immediate sanctuary (Will DC15)
*Agent of Chance: immediate - adjacent ally can reroll a skill check

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h))

Adalbert removes his own demon detection spell knowing he might be stunned in a moment from approaching this obviously evil centerpiece of worship. Before, he turns to Krusk. We are in a temple of vanity, of personal perfection and good looks. I assume cleaning things is part of their worship, and yes, I think the demonic servants are forced to do so. I assume a simple invisibility charm is perfectly within reach for a demon, sadly. We encountered another demonic servant to a probably powerful mage in the temple of wrath back in Sandpoint. It too vanished with the help of illusion magic. In hindsight I should have probably prepared a spell to counter that simple trick.

As he talks he approaches the gray flame. The halfling expects the fire to be the source of both vapor and heat in this room, but he could be mistaken, as this was no ordinary fire. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Did I stumble upon something like this in the books we found about demonic rituals? Or does Adalbert know this?
Know (Religion) (1d20+8)[*19*]

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*Lizuga follows the others in. She looks around for a bit, then goes to fiddle with the torch on the grey wall, testing whether it's cold fire or warm.


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 20|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 37/37 
Perception +10, Initiative +2
[I]Triage 3/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Stance: Spoils of War (successful attacks heal 4)

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

The elf enters cautiously looking around and then approached the central plinth kneeling down to examine the steps before he starts to potter up them and look at whats on top. _"Nothing seems good here,"_ he grumbles, _"I can feel a trap closing on us like a vice!"_ he adds as he watches for danger, arm shaking slightly from the prolonger pressure on the bow string




*Spoiler:* 
Show





Approach the central platform and search for traps before I move to examine it (1d20+11)[*29*] + (1d6)[*6*]

_EDIT: well 35 for traps will hopefully stop me falling in any more pits!_

Any relavant knowledge (1d20)[*20*]+(1d6)[*2*]   +10 arcana, +9 history, +8 religion, +9 dungeoneering if any are relavant 
_EDIT: Good rolls today so another 30+ for any of the knowledge checks_ 

HPs 33 / 33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +4 dodge = 24   Init +7 (+11)   Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Active Stances: Body of the Night
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)


_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects

----------


## u-b

The fire in the center of the room shines magical. And, for that matter, evil, though both auras are somewhat delocalized and Iris does not necessarily understand what exactly that means. The glowing glass globe seems to bear a plain permanent light spell, no more and no less. There is some magic on the torch and its sconce, but a closer study is needed to make sense of those. Lizuga touches the gray wall, which seems no hotter and no colder than you would expect the stone to be, given the air temperature. Lizuga could speculate that thermal equilibrium means things are like this for some time, but does not necessarily have other ideas. Rakieth barely manages to stop Adalbert from wandering close to the flame. The outer platform seems safe enough (and so far, nothing has happened to neither Adalbert nor Rakieth), but the inner platform seems to be covered by some magical sensor. Looks just too much like a trap, but you have no idea what would be triggered.

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu**"Unless you want to fiddle with the fire on the pedestal, let's try that door"*. Lizuga points to the western door. *"This grey wall, maybe we can break it down, but I would want to try the door first"*.


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 20|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 37/37 
Perception +10, Initiative +2
[I]Triage 3/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Stance: Spoils of War (successful attacks heal 4)

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

Rakieth reaches out and gently pulls Adalebert back, a quiet, _"Ware the platform. there is a magical trap or sensor atop of it that I do not know what it does."_ At lizuga's mention of the door he nods. _"Aye, maybe clear the area then we can return here and figure this out when we won't face ambush or attack?"_

Then he ghosts down the steps and joins Lizuga by the door readying to go through after having a glance around looking for traps on the door



*Spoiler:* 
Show



Look for traps on the door before opening it (1d20+11)[*22*]+(1d6)[*3*]

HPs 33 / 33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +4 dodge = 24   Init +7 (+11)   Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Active Stances: Body of the Night
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)


_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h))

If I hazarded a guess, we are in a temple of vanity, and this attracts tomb raiders as well as people hostile to this runelord, so it's probably not pleasant. the halfling concedes, and throws a small rock at the pedestal as he can muster everyone to stay clear. Magical sensors probably go off on living triggers though so he wouldn't wait longer.

We should continue, that is correct. I suspect some kind of puzzle that unlocks the warm wall.

----------


## u-b

Rakieth looks for the traps at and around the double doors leading west. He does not find any. The doors do not seem to be locked, so you try to open them. Beyond, is a straight corridor leading west. A total of ten wood+iron doors line the northern and southern walls, five doors to a side. Each door bears an identical inscription on its face, made in dark letters just large enough to read comfortably, as does the blank wall at the western end. Only the easternmost door to the north seems to have a different inscription on it - this door is also caked with a sheen of frost.

*Spoiler: Thassolonian*
Show

"Touch to enter." x10
"Sorshen, the Runelord of Lust. Touch to enter." x1

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h))

The doors bid us to enter. Yet one specifically asks for the Runelord of Lust, Sorshen. Adalbert looks at Lizuga and pauses more than just a minute. Do you want to try? We don't know who this body belongs to, but we assume they are a runelord's replacements. I would prefer to enchant you with magic to prevent ice from chilling you to the bone....but alas this is another charm I have yet to master. I can try the other doors with a magical push if it is enough to open them.

*Spoiler*
Show

Pushing a door with Mage Hand. I know there is an open/close spell, which should probably be more fitting though.

----------


## u-b

Pushing the frosted door with Mage Hand seems to do nothing much. Like, nothing at all, actually. The door does not budge.

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu**"I want to try one of the lesser doors first"*. Lizuga sets down her hammer, leaning against the wall, and pushes the door open with her hand.


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 20|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 37/37 
Perception +10, Initiative +2
[I]Triage 3/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Stance: Spoils of War (successful attacks heal 4)

----------


## u-b

Lizuga pushes the door. It does not budge.

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h))

Maybe touch it with fire or ice? Adalbert says as he summons an orb of ice, and a particular spell word later, the orb starts burning blue. The halfling mage hurls it at a lesser door. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Casting Ray of Frost as both cold and fire damage.

----------


## u-b

The feat does not do much either. That is, the door is not noticiably damaged and does not seem like it is to open itself.

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h))

Finally out of patience, the halfling removes his glove and touches the door in earnest. He closes his eyes and turns his body away as if expecting a magical explosion.

----------


## u-b

Adalbert touches, with his bare hand, the closest door to the south. It easily swings open, revealing a rather small 10x15-feet bedroom with a single wide bed. The light automatically turns on in the room as the door is opened. A closer examination reveals that the bed was used some reasonably short time ago, but there seems to be no actual "possessions" from the inhabitant.

*Spoiler: If you check the rest of those normal-looking doors*
Show

There is a similar bedroom behind each and every door that you try. Most of the beds seem to have been used some reasonably short time ago. Apart from the beds, the rooms seem to contain nothing much.

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu**"Recently used beds, huh? We saw the mercenaries on our first expedition, and the armor of these gray maidens. Still... I wouldn't choose to sleep in these rooms, I think. Someone lives here"*. Lizuga takes off her gauntlet and lays her bare hand against the last door.


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 20|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 37/37 
Perception +10, Initiative +2
[I]Triage 3/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Stance: Spoils of War (successful attacks heal 4)

----------


## u-b

The door explodes in a huge blast of ice.

*Spoiler: Anyone within 40 feet and having a LoS to the action*
Show

Take (10d6)[*34*] cold damage, reflex 19 for half
*Spoiler: Any survivors*
Show

There seems to be no room beyond this door, just a solid stone wall.

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

Rakieth had trailed after Lizuga, eyeing the rooms carefully and searching about cautiously as they uncovered all the small bedrooms. _"Aye, a strange thing, we have not seen amny living people here have we? I know there was that dhamphir, then also the demonic looking fellow who fled. But this would suggest there may be more."_ ANy further thoughts are interrupted by the vast blast of ice that engulfs the corridor, luckily the split second delay it took was just enough for Rakieth to slip into a doorframe. he winced as the ice shredded his left arm and leg and then limped out, a cry of _"Lizuga, are you okay?"_ as he shuffled towards the warrior-medic



*Spoiler:* 
Show




HPs 18 / 33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +4 dodge = 24   Init +7 (+11)   Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Active Stances: Body of the Night
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)


_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*Lizuga immediately senses that something is wrong; she instintively raises her shield and turns sideways, taking only shallow frostburns on her arms and chest, and more survivable ones on her legs. 

She immediately turns to her friends, concern painted all over her face. *"Is everyone okay? I am sorry, i'm so sorry..."*


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 20|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 20/37 
Perception +10, Initiative +2
[I]Triage 3/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Stance: Spoils of War (successful attacks heal 4)

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: -8/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h)), unconscious, dying.

Adalbert realizes his theory was wrong entirely too late. All he can do is watch the door blast the room with an icy wind. His bronzed adventurer skin is turned an unhealthy blue hue, and as he drops his petasos cracks and lands next to him. 

*Spoiler*
Show

I am at -8 and steadily bleeding out.

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*Lizuga rushes over to heal Adalbert.


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 20|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 20/37 
Perception +10, Initiative +2
[I]Triage 3/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Stance: Spoils of War (successful attacks heal 4)

----------


## Erloas

As Krusk comes out of yet another mostly empty room saying "*This one seems mostly empty too*" as he looks towards Lizuga approaching the last door and touching it, he jumps back just as the explosive ice shoots down the hall, avoiding the brunt of the blast.

Krusk follows Lizuga as she rushes back to help Adalbert.  Without being able to directly help, Krusk goes back to the trapped door to check what is behind it.  "*There doesn't appear to be anything here, just a stone wall.  That was quite a strong trap to be protecting a bunch of empty living quarters.  Once Adalbert is safe we'll have to check out this wall a bit closer, there must be some other magical elements to it.*"

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 11/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h)), unconscious, dying.

After everything goes dark for the halfling, he feels the touch of a warm hand upon his chest. Slowly, he opens his eyes to the weird new form of Lizuga. Warmth washes over him as she states. My theory was wrong. I guess the body is not the thing this trap checks. He rises, and pats ice crystals out of his robe. Annoyed he stashes his cracked hat away.

I was never one with patience for traps anyway. Rakieth, may you lead on? I suspect the wall is either an illusion, or needs to be moved via another mechanism.

----------


## u-b

You check the stone wall behind the blasted door. It seems solid, and natural, and does not appear to be going anywhere. The only magical aura it has is very weak lingering one, which you can attribute to the trap and expect to completely fade sooner rather than later. Speaking of walls, there is another seemingly solid wall at the end of the corridor, marked, in Thassilonian, "Touch to enter". It also does not seem to be going anywhere, but that wall you have not tried to touch...

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

Limping along after the others he glares at the trapped wall and then nods towards the blank looking wall at the far end of the corridor. _"I'll go and check this one first."_. Holding the icy burns he shakes his head, _"We should heal up a little before trying this door"_



*Spoiler:* 
Show


Trapfinding (1d20+11)[*19*] + (1d6)[*1*]

HPs 18 / 33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +4 dodge = 24   Init +7 (+11)   Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Active Stances: Body of the Night
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)


_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects

----------


## u-b

Either there are no more traps to be found, or someone made a good job hiding them, Rakieth is not absolutely sure which.

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu**Rakieth, hold on"*. Lizuga walks over and lays her hands on him. 

_Healer's Hands; Take 10 on a Heal check to heal 10 hp_


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 20|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 20/37 
Perception +10, Initiative +2
Healer's Hand 3/5
Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Stance: Spoils of War (successful attacks heal 4)

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

Iris steps back into the hallway just as the magical trap blasts lethal frost past. It catches her in the side, spinning her back. She groans, crawling slowly to her feet one arm held close as it refuses to move properly. "Ungh!" is about all she can manage, "Let's....let's just not do that again" 

She pulls a slender rod from her waist and waves it across her body, signs of frostbite disappearing.

*Spoiler: Wand of CLW*
Show

Wand of CLW until healed
(1d8+1)[*3*]
(1d8+1)[*8*]
(1d8+1)[*7*]
(1d8+1)[*8*]
(1d8+1)[*5*]
(1d8+1)[*6*]
(1d8+1)[*8*]





*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Iris of Shelyn*
F NG Human (Varisian) Inquisitor (Urban Infiltrator), *Level* 5, *Init* 7, *HP* 24/24, *Speed* 30ft
*AC* 20, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 3, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  +1 Composite Longbow (+2 Str)*  +8 (+3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon) (1d8+3, x3)
*  Battle aspergillum*  +5 (+3 BAB, +2 Str) (1d6+2, x2)
*  Dagger*  +5 (+3 BAB, +2 Str) or ranged +7 (+3 BAB, +4 Dex) (1d4+2, 19-20/ x2)
*Mithral MW Chain Shirt Armour* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 18, Con 8, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 10
*Condition* 
*Lucky Number [18](24 hours): reroll or +2 Luck bonus if number [18] rolled
*Adoration: immediate sanctuary (Will DC15)
*Agent of Chance: immediate - adjacent ally can reroll a skill check

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

Looking back from the wall Rakieth breathes a sigh of relief as he see's Iris appearing safely from around the corner of the small doorway. Limping up to her nods to the wand in her hand. _"May I please avail myself of that. Lizuga's fine hands helped a lot but there is still a sizeable chunk of skin missing,"_ he grins. Then nods at the wall at the end of the corridor. _"This one seems safe, or at least as far as I can tell. Once I'm healed up I'll try and open it."_




*Spoiler:* 
Show



Hopefully get some hits from wand (1d8+1)[*4*](1d8+1)[*8*](1d8+1)[*7*](1d8+1)[*4*] (Need 15Hps)
Then make sure everyone else is in total cover way down the hall and place my hand on the wall and try vairous Thassilonian words for Open or the runelord's name

HPs 18 / 33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +4 dodge = 24   Init +7 (+11)   Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Active Stances: Body of the Night
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)


_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects

----------


## u-b

Rakieth touches the wall with his bare hand. He then says some words with his hand still there. The wall, well, it does nothing much. It stays where it is and seems like it's not going anywhere.

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h)), unconscious, dying.

Adalbert bows to Iris and thanks her. I thank you, Iris. This was my favorite hat! Curse you, Sorshen! He does the last bit with a bit of playful overacting, but then is reminded of his two fallen comrades. Silently, almost meekly he adds. Would you please check the room before we do anything further reckless, Iris? You just have an eye for things. Adalbert cleans her garments with a small spell before summoning his light spell.

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

Rakieth pauses and stares at the doors and the walls and then back to the others. _"Damn it. Where is a door further in?"_ He starts slowly searching through each room and each of the doors again more carefully with the patience only someone who lives for hundreds of years can muster.



*Spoiler:* 
Show



Take 20 on Searching for secret doors around the area of these small rooms. = 31 to search for trapdoors

HPs 18 / 33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +4 dodge = 24   Init +7 (+11)   Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Active Stances: Body of the Night
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)


_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

"Maybe there is some sort of magic obscuring the way. Rakieth, keep looking and I'll see if I can find anything more unusual"

Iris wanders slowly about, walking a circuit of the area several several times to see if anything takes her interest.

*Spoiler: quicker recom*
Show

So, aiming to do some quick searching to try and prioritise Rakieth's take 20 on most promising areas.

Wander the hallway, bedchambers, flame room, etc. Perform the following actions on each of the three circuits:

1) Detect magic, looking for auras. Point them out to Adalbert as Iris' spellcraft is not amazing at identifying auras.
2) Cast Sift, repeatedly. Take 10 = DC15. Each 10ft cube take 1 standard action to search.
3) Perception, Take 10 = DC20. Takes longer than _sift_ but not as long as the Take 20.

Staying well away from anything magic that looks like it might blow up in my face.





*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Iris of Shelyn*
F NG Human (Varisian) Inquisitor (Urban Infiltrator), *Level* 5, *Init* 7, *HP* 24/24, *Speed* 30ft
*AC* 20, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 3, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  +1 Composite Longbow (+2 Str)*  +8 (+3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon) (1d8+3, x3)
*  Battle aspergillum*  +5 (+3 BAB, +2 Str) (1d6+2, x2)
*  Dagger*  +5 (+3 BAB, +2 Str) or ranged +7 (+3 BAB, +4 Dex) (1d4+2, 19-20/ x2)
*Mithral MW Chain Shirt Armour* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 18, Con 8, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 10
*Condition* 
*Lucky Number [18](24 hours): reroll or +2 Luck bonus if number [18] rolled
*Adoration: immediate sanctuary (Will DC15)
*Agent of Chance: immediate - adjacent ally can reroll a skill check

----------


## u-b

Iris goes around scanning the place for magic. There is _lots_ of it. First, all the ceilings of the living section are magical. Then, _some_ parts of of the ceilings are even _more_ magical - seemingly similar transmutations of sorts. Then, all the doors that are still present are magical and so is the wall at the west end. The flame in the large room is also magical. In fact, it seems _too_ magical for everybody's good, but Iris can not make much sense of it from the distance. The scroched torch and the stone block in which it resides seem to be magical in their own way. The torch seems too much like a magical key, and the stone block then maybe a lock and/or a door? Iris shares her findings so that Rakieth can reorder his checks. Rakieth checks the stone block. Takes some reasonable time, but the findings are that it's very heavy, but absoluteluy movable in some unclear way. Then Rakieth takes a good look at the wall in the west, that _is_ magical, despite doing nothing under Rakieth's touch. Yep, absolutely a door. Given the writings there not even too much secret, but well-made to look like a wall.

*Spoiler*
Show

Iris arcana/spellcaraft: (1d20+1)[6] (1d20+1)[6] ceilings
Iris arcana/spellcaraft: (1d20+1)[17] (1d20+1)[4] extra ceilings
Iris arcana/spellcaraft: (1d20+1)[5] (1d20+1)[5] doors / wall
Iris arcana/spellcaraft: (1d20+1)[10] (1d20+1)[9] flame
Iris arcana/spellcaraft: (1d20+1)[10] (1d20+1)[18] torch
Iris arcana/spellcaraft: (1d20+1)[20] (1d20+1)[13] stone block

That would be 45 minutes. 2:15 still to go, unless you change your plans, but I suspect Lizuga touches that wall in 20 minutes or so...

----------


## CasualViking

Lizuga sits down near the wall. She has no facility with magic, or cunning tricks to find traps. She tries to tend to her own wounds instead, for a long time; then slumps against the wall and snores gently.

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

Rakieth listens to Iris list the magical auras shaking his head at the casual use of magic in such a place then turns his attention back to the walls. As he searches the wall again he finds the door this time and curses as he cannot find a trace of a catch. Looking back to Lizuga and the others he nods, _"Lizuga, you look to be a string strapping woman in your new body of the ages. Reckon you and your hammer could batter a hole in the wall big enough for us to slide through?"_

In lieu of any clever ideas he's just suggesting that they batter their way through the wall. 



*Spoiler:* 
Show




HPs 18 / 33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +4 dodge = 24   Init +7 (+11)   Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Active Stances: Body of the Night
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)


_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*Woken from her nap, Lizuga stands up, hefting her hammer. She looks over to Iris and Adalbert for their opinion on this idea. 


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 20|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 20/37 
Perception +10, Initiative +2
Healer's Hand 3/5
Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Stance: Spoils of War (successful attacks heal 4)

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h))

Well, I am not an EXPERT on statics, but I assume the temple holds if you just destroy the door and not the frame. Besides it it is magically enforced there is no way you can bash it in with a hammer. Adalbert speaks a few words of magic and enlarges Lizuga. Well, now your chances to budge SOMETHING are better.

*Spoiler*
Show

Enlarge on Lizuga.

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

As lizuga grows to statuesque proportions Rakieth looks her up and down with a slow nod. _"Impressive. I'm sure the wall stands no chance."_ He steps back to allow her to swing the now massive warhammer and allows her to get to work hammering through the door. A pause as he points at the edges of the door, _"Maybe start on the egded Lizuga, with luck you may shatter the hinges and the door can fall open?"_



*Spoiler:* 
Show



HPs 18 / 33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +4 dodge = 24   Init +7 (+11)   Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Active Stances: Body of the Night
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)


_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*Lizuga hefts her hammer, and start battering. 

_3d6+5 per swing, +1d6 from stance, no strikes that would be appropriate_ 


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 20|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 20/37 
Perception +10, Initiative +2
Healer's Hand 3/5
Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Stance: Spoils of War (successful attacks heal 4)

----------


## u-b

It takes some time to make a large enough hole in the secret door, but not very long. Beyond there is what seems to be a first-class bedroom. It is dominated by an enormous bed that sits on a raised dais. The walls bear frescos of a woodland scene, with leering satyrs chasing nubile nymphs. A domed ceiling inlaid with mother-of-pearl rises twenty feet above the opulent bedchamber. There are double doors leading north. They don't seem to be trapped, so you open them. You see another domed room of roughly the same size. Instead of a bed, there are four marble benches. The walls are covered with fading erotic frescos and the floor is covered by a complex mosaic of thousands of colored chips, good as new, forming a huge starburst. There is a single door leading further north.

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

Iris blushes at first at the lewd images, but really she'd seen many examples of _very_ realistic artistry in her studies. Once satisfied that nothing dangerous lurked nearby she stepped forward to inspect the scenes for both craftsmanship and clues to its provenance.

*Spoiler: looking about*
Show

Detect evil & detect magic on the room
Inspect/ appreciate the artwork. 
Perception (1d20+10)[*17*]
Knowledge (1d20)[*2*] +? 





*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Iris of Shelyn*
F NG Human (Varisian) Inquisitor (Urban Infiltrator), *Level* 5, *Init* 7, *HP* 24/24, *Speed* 30ft
*AC* 20, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 3, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  +1 Composite Longbow (+2 Str)*  +8 (+3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon) (1d8+3, x3)
*  Battle aspergillum*  +5 (+3 BAB, +2 Str) (1d6+2, x2)
*  Dagger*  +5 (+3 BAB, +2 Str) or ranged +7 (+3 BAB, +4 Dex) (1d4+2, 19-20/ x2)
*Mithral MW Chain Shirt Armour* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 18, Con 8, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 10
*Condition* 
*Lucky Number [18](24 hours): reroll or +2 Luck bonus if number [18] rolled
*Adoration: immediate sanctuary (Will DC15)
*Agent of Chance: immediate - adjacent ally can reroll a skill check

----------


## u-b

Nothing particularly evil seems to be in the rooms, but there is some magic:
1. In both rooms there are the magical illuminating ceilings.
2. Also in both rooms are magical parts of the ceilings.
3. The pattern on the floor of the northern room is magical. Iris has no idea what magic that is.

A study of the paintings on the walls reveals that the figures depicted in them are engaged in more than just acts of passion - they are also engaged in the three forms of magic with which Sorshen herself was the most fascinated by when she built the Ladys Light: alchemy, enchantment, and conjuration.

*Spoiler*
Show

Iris arcana/spellcaraft: (1d20+4)[16] (1d20+4)[13]

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h))

Adalbert studies the walls with the objective intent only a historian could muster. He touches the walls and scratches the paint to check the materials, but of course he is also a man with wants and needs, so his gaze gets stuck on the pleasing forms a bit longer than scientifically necessary. Their company and intent here was driven by curiosity, heroism and a bit of fame, but this art should be preserved for the future. 

Blushing slightly, he turns to his comrades. We should preserve this art for the future. I know how this sounds, and this is a job for another day, considering the danger we are in, but I would like to copy this to preserve it somehow. Regardless, right now we have more pressing matters. This was hidden well, and trapped, so we are in an innermost sanctum. I suspect more magical traps. Rakieth, you seem to be savvy in traps. Can you disable this or should I sacrifice my familiar?

Adalbert pulls a thrush from his pocket, a tiny slightly translucent bird and the favorite of Shelyn. I would sacrifice its attentive gaze but I wove its essence from the air, so eventually it will return.

*Spoiler*
Show

Perception Adalbert (1d20+11)[*18*] with Detect Magic
Perception Thrush Familiar  (1d20+13)[*15*]
Unsure if I can detect magical traps without the Trapfinding class feature.
Also I want to know if I can aid another Rakieth with checks. I would do this if I cannot roll myself, but it makes little sense to be able to help Rakieth with a check I cannot do myself.

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

Rakieth keeps clear as Lizuga makes short work of the wall and glances through the cloud of dust into the lewd scene beyond. _"Exotic..."_ he adds dryly, _"I have seen more exotic, but not normally within the borders of Varisisa."_ he adds with a slight smile. Slipping through the hole he joins Iris and Adalbert in scanning the room with the magical senses before thinking what they could mean.

_Aye, Adalbert, I'll have a look around. Best try and avoid more frosty receptions in this place."_



*Spoiler:* 
Show



Perception looking for traps (with Detect magic)
(1d20+11)[*22*] + (1d6)[*3*]

Use as needd
Know(Arcana) [roll]1d20+10/roll] + (1d6)[*3*]
Know(Arcana) [roll]1d20+10/roll] + (1d6)[*3*]
Know(Arcana) [roll]1d20+10/roll] + (1d6)[*5*]
Know(Arcana) [roll]1d20+10/roll] + (1d6)[*2*]


HPs 18 / 33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +4 dodge = 24   Init +7 (+11)   Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Active Stances: Body of the Night
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)


_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*Lizuga swivels her head like an eager chicken at feeding time. The images are disturbing. The idea that she herself, *is*, in some way, the person who lived among them, is even more disturbing. This is not how things were done in her home village. And this is not the Lady's teachings. Sarenrae teaches that sex is a sacred bond between spouses, not... whatever this is. 

And yet, she is also entirely unable to look away or dismiss it as _uninteresting_. 


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 20|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 20/37 
Perception +10, Initiative +2
Healer's Hand 3/5
Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Stance: Spoils of War (successful attacks heal 4)

----------


## u-b

Rakieth examines the pattern on the floor in the northern room and the floor there in general. There's some magic there, all right, but Rakieth is unsure how that would be a trap. At least, the usual signs are not present. Adalbert can only confirm as much, even though he's even less sure.

*Spoiler*
Show

Know(Arcana) (1d20+10)[*14*]

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h))

So combining the evidence of alchemy, enchantment and conjuration magicks on the frescos and us not being entirely certain the magic on the floor is harmful, I assume it is trapped and will not interfere. My working theory is that this is a summoning circle that is completed by touching it. Enchantments don't do harm on their own, and I guess an alchemical trap would long have deteriorated.

Though the image of an exploding star suggests another magical explosion. Entirely uneasy, Adalbert advances north.

----------


## u-b

Adalbert enters the rooms, stands in its center and... well, so far nothing untoward seems to be happening.

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h))

The halfling checks the room to the right and left thoroughly before advancing. Surely they cannot trap EVERY door.

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

Rakieth paces through the bedroom looking with interest on the walls, _"Creative, very creative..."_ he adds, _"I'd expect that sort of thing in a Taldan brothel not in a Runelords bedchamber."_ he mutters to no-one in particular. Continuing forward he skips past the benches and pauses at the threshold of the smallest room to the north. _"Intriguing, I wonder what is through these doors"_ he asks and slowly pushes on the eastern door. 



*Spoiler:* 
Show



Perception looking for traps (with Detect magic) (1d20+11)[*27*]+ (1d6)[*1*]
Know(Arcana) (1d20+10)[*29*] + (1d6)[*3*]



HPs 18 / 33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +4 dodge = 24   Init +7 (+11)   Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Active Stances: Body of the Night
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)


_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects

----------


## u-b

The pattern on the floor Rakieth walks past seems to emanate an enchantment aura, but does not quite seem a trap. The small square room with the doors on all sides features a shallow pool with a 2-feet-diameter grating on the bottom blocking what seems to be an underwater pipe or a tunnel leading somewhere north-north-west. Not magical. Rakieth pushes the eastern door. There is a mostly empty room there. There is a large pentagram inlaid on the floor, a thick black book on a bookstand, five large half-burned candles along the pentagram's perimeter (not lit), strong aura of conjuration, which you could examine closer if you move in there, illumination as seems to be hormal in this part of the complex, and, basically, that's about it.

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h))

Adalbert enters the room beelining it towards the book.

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu**"Huh. Back in the room with the fire pit... could one of you guys magic the torch into the gray flame without trigering the trap, you think?"* 


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 20|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 20/37 
Perception +10, Initiative +2
Healer's Hand 3/5
Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Stance: Spoils of War (successful attacks heal 4)

----------


## u-b

Adalbert makes it to the book without problems. The stand is too high for him to just flip through the pages. He can just about reach the book with his hands. Does he want to take it off the stand for closer examination?

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h))

Frustrated, Adalbert takes a few steps back and tries to levitate the book down from the book stand into his hands.

*Spoiler*
Show

Casting Mage Hand.

----------


## u-b

As Adalbert magically lifts the book, things happen. First, there is a gust of wind all across the room he's in. Second, a large worm-like monster with a hideous face of eyes and hooked jaws appears inside the pentagram. It wields a wand and a sword in its twin tentacle tails.


*Spoiler*
Show


Everyone who's not Adalbert please position yourselves anywhere in rooms K16, K17, depending on what you are doing
The thing has the initiative of (1d20+9)[*26*] _(upd: whoops! I guess my post incoming tomorrow...)_
Adalbert can shout for help before his turn (he still controls the book somewhere in AB35
Action! _(though you may wait to see what the monster would do)_

*=> Anyone beating the init above*

----------


## u-b

The worm-like monster, which Adalbert and Rakieth identify as a fiendish seugathi (and no, that does not look good for your lot), acts before any of you is able to do anything (and that does not look good either), and the first thing it does is casting some spell (you get the trend by now, right?). It then nearly pins Adalbert to the wall, sword at the ready.

*Spoiler: Adalbert/Rakieth*
Show

You have only generic idea (it is a rather rare monster): an evil mind-affecting aberration, some spellcasting, some bunch of resistances, not a huge melee fighter, but can do in a pinch. Pick one specific topic or detail about which you know more (per person, so two in total).
*Spoiler: Spellcraft 19*
Show

The spell is Confusion and the thing is including itself in the burst.
*Spoiler*
Show

Adalbert, Rakieth and Iris are targeted with Confusion, will DC 18 negates, with a special twist: the first of Rakieth and Iris to act after failing their save will attack the nearest creature (the last line in the table of confusion effects)



*=> Party*

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

Rakieth sees the weird purple worm like alien monster, the burst of blue light leaving his head spinning and vision swirling. In the confusion he snarls and his mind screams as a demon leaps from Iris's back and he lunges, spinning around in a  savage kick against the "demon" climbing on Iris's  back




*Spoiler:* 
Show



Attack Iris (1d20+8)[*26*] dam (1d8+3)[*4*]

HPs 18 / 33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +4 dodge = 24   Init +7 (+11)   Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Active Stances: Body of the Night
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)


_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects


[/QUOTE]

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

"Ungh!" _What the...?_ Iris turns in time to see Rakeith's confused look as his ensorcelment compels him to lash out at her. This magic isn't good....whatever it is we need to take this things advantage away. Iris starts casting, words and gestures as she focuses on Adalbert next to the horrid thing.

*Spoiler: cast*
Show

Let's shut this down. Cast _Silence_ on Adalbert's hat. 20ft radius. 1 round casting time. If it stays near Adalbert it (hopefully) can't cast.
Adoration: immediate sanctuary (Will DC15) on any AoO from Rakeith or elsewhere




*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Iris of Shelyn*
F NG Human (Varisian) Inquisitor (Urban Infiltrator), *Level* 5, *Init* 7, *HP* 20/24, *Speed* 30ft
*AC* 20, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 3, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  +1 Composite Longbow (+2 Str)*  +8 (+3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon) (1d8+3, x3)
*  Battle aspergillum*  +5 (+3 BAB, +2 Str) (1d6+2, x2)
*  Dagger*  +5 (+3 BAB, +2 Str) or ranged +7 (+3 BAB, +4 Dex) (1d4+2, 19-20/ x2)
*Mithral MW Chain Shirt Armour* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 18, Con 8, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 10
*Condition* 
*Lucky Number [18](24 hours): reroll or +2 Luck bonus if number [18] rolled
*Adoration: immediate sanctuary (Will DC15)
*Agent of Chance: immediate - adjacent ally can reroll a skill check

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*At the sound of screaming, Lizuga springs into action. She ruskes past Krusk, managing to catch his eyes, and give him an approving nod. She realizes that Rakieth is... off, but her first priority is to save Adalbert, so she rushes in and sees the... creature. 

*oh...*

_Swift: Triage, move to W41, Krusk gains Fast Healing 4 for 1 minute. Full Round, Triage, move to W36, Iris gains fast healing as well. Continue movement to X35_


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 20|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 20/37 
Perception +10, Initiative +2
Healer's Hand 3/5
Triage 1/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Stance: Spoils of War (successful attacks heal 4)

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h))

With anger flaring in his eyes, Adalbert tries to grip his bird familiar and starts strangling it. With anger the thrush flees after a rough manhandling. You can hear angry chirping after a very bone chilling squeak. If the bird manages to flee the demon you can see a very irate bird.

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+2)[*6*] (1d3-1)[*0*] damage
AoO for the thrush leaves his "possession" (1d20+2)[*14*] (1d3-1)[*1*] 


Adalbert babbles incoherently. Gathering his thoughts feels difficult, and images of fallen friends, perceived betrayal and the figment of his imagination that is his familiar flash before the halfling's eyes. Keeping its distance the thrush however flies down the hall towards the others, warning them with a singsong of chirps.

----------


## Erloas

As the commotion starts Krusk curses himself for staying back, thinking the area was clear and not wanting to be in the way, now finds he is well out of position to help his friends.  He runs forward to see what is happening, and as he sees the creature he slips into a defensive pose, raising his blade tip high ready to parry any incoming attacks. 
*Spoiler*
Show


I would try to follow Lizuga and get into the room with the creature, around X34, but I'm not sure I have the movement with my starting point, people in the way, etc.
So maybe I end up in W34, or possibly V35

Stance - Iron Tortoise Stance - large for CMD, +5 reach for AOO, extra AOO
Sanguine Barrier counter - sense motive (1d20+10)[*26*] (+8 skill, +2 for ability) vs opposing attack (melee or ranged, not spell-like) to negate

----------


## u-b

As Iris starts to cast, Rakieth punches her once again, completely unaffected by her magical and physical defences, straight in the jaw for *18* damage, knocking her out before she finishes casting the spell. Lizuga rushes past, but her healing, granted to Iris, will take some time to work. Adalbert just stands there, between the wall and the monster, babbling something of which you cannot make any sense. Krusk follows Lizuga post haste. The worm-like monster casts the same spell again, thus greeting all the newcomers.

*Spoiler*
Show

Rakieth will (1d20+4)[21]
Rakieth AoO (1d20+8)[28] for (1d8+3)[7]
Rakieth confirm (1d20+8)[24] for (1d8+3)[11]

Confusion, will DC 18 negates, with a special twist: the first of Rakieth, Krusk and Lizuga to act after failing their save will attack the nearest creature (the last line in the table of confusion effects). Those already confused (it is a few rounds a pop) may have overlapping, non-stacking effects (just in case you try to e.g. dispel something).


I am not sure if Lizuga has the weapon ready to threaten the monster.
If so, consider it to have stepped one square to the east.

*=> Party (but Iris is out)*

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

Still reeling, his mind afire with strange auras and penumbras surrounding his comrades as half real demonic shapes swirld and climb over them Rakieth looks down at iris, the faintest kiss of the finger tips pressed her to forehead... _"the demo is gone now my dear.."_. Spinning his vision focuses on the purple worm like monster and he darts forward in a moment of clarity with the plan to eviscerate the purple skinned monster. 

Spinning through the door he leaps out a jab to its eyes as he spins round with a crushing kick to the body





*Spoiler:* 
Show



Move to Y34
Standard: Sight piercing strike (1d20+8)[*19*] dam (1d8+3)[*6*] + (2d6)[*4*]
   *  Ref DC 16 save of Blind for 1 minutes
   * Steel serpent style: -2 to AC for 2 rounds
Swift: Flash kick (1d20+6)[*10*] dam (1d8+3)[*4*] + (2d6)[*7*]
   (If its blind FF bonus kicks in for +4 to hit from stance and + (3d6)[*12*] sneak attack)


HPs 18 / 33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +4 dodge = 24   Init +7 (+11)   Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Active Stances: Body of the Night
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)


_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*_"Why is this half-orc levelin his weapon at me? He must be an enemy. And those others...what are they? Best not get any closer to them"_. 

Having thus decided, Lizuga proceeds toheal herself, and slam the rim of her shield into the half-orc's armor. 

_Swift: Triage self, heal 12 hp. Shield bash - (1d20+7)[20] Krusk, damage - (1d4+4)[8]_ 


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 20|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 32/37 
Perception +10, Initiative +2
Healer's Hand 3/5
Triage 0/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Stance: Spoils of War (successful attacks heal 4)

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h))

MAKE THE MAGIC GO OUT OF MY HEAD, MAGIC BOOK! Adalbert shouts as he brains himself with the book.

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d8-1)[*6*]

----------


## Erloas

Hearing his companions talking nonsense, and bating away the unexpected attack from Lizuga, and feeling the tickle of the magic he fought off Krusk yells "*I don't know what that creature is telling you but ignore it's commands and attack it!*"
Krusk steps forward and puts everything he can into his attack, knowing how dire they're situation is, with a mighty upward swing and the beast, trying to draw it's attention.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Move forward to whichever square is adjacent to it, depending if it made the step last round or not.  I think that means an AOO because of it's reach.  Going to the north a bit if possible, and not provoking additional AOOs to put it between me and the rest of the team.

Keep Iron Tortoise stance

Regal blade boost, Rising Zenith Strike

sense motive vs AC for Rising Zenith Strike - if AC is beat deals double damage
(1d20+11)[*17*] (+8 sense motive, +1 weapon, +2 overlooked mastermind) (I don't think the flank from Adalbert or the +2 from Regal Blade would count for this?)
damage
(2d4+4)[*11*]
(1d8)[*8*] from regal blade  (not sure if rising zenith strike's double damage applies to this one or not)
if at least 1 damage is done, use a free action to apply Armiger's mark

----------


## u-b

Rakieth advances towards the thing, getting bitten on the way for *9* damage, then hits the thing in the eyes for *6* damage, seemingly blinding it, and then follows with a kick for *13* more damage. So far, so good, even though Rakieth starts to feel drugged. Lizuga tries to shild-bash Krusk twice in a row as the half-orc finally gets to fight the monster, but she fails to land it both times. Krusk whacks the blinded thing hard with the falchion for *32* damage while Adalbert whacks himself with the newly-acquired book for *6* damage. The Seugathi steps back and casts another spell. It then rises from the ground and 20 feet up, hopefully out of your reach, and then things start to look _even more_ confusing.

*Spoiler*
Show

Iris will for the previous round: (1d20+7)[26]
Seugathi bite AoO: (1d20+10)[19] for (1d8+3)[9] plus poison (fort 17 negates; each round for 6 rounds, 1d2 wis damage and deafness; cure 2 consecutive saves)
Seugathi reflex: (1d20+8)[13]
Moar damage: (2d4+4)[10] (1d8)[8]

Blinding the thing _really_ did the trick, causing Krusk's attack to hit, for example.



Iris is prone at 2 hit points, healing slowly. Seugathi is well-beaten and up under the ceiling. The confusion continues for another 4..5 rounds. Iris and Krusk were before now not affected, but now _everyone except Iris_ make _another_ DC 20 will save or be confused for this round only (aura effect).

*=> Party*

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu**"Mommy mommy I didn't I didn't I... put the milk away, it's going to grow legs and run away spoons spoons is our friends, where is the spoon SPOOOON!?!"*. 


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 20|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 32/37 
Perception +10, Initiative +2
Healer's Hand 3/5
Triage 0/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Stance: Spoils of War (successful attacks heal 4)

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h))

A moment of what Adalbert perceives as clarity is more white-hot rage. He channels it into a learned spell and focusses it on the creature.  YOU'RE TOAST!! he cries and shoots a flaming ray at the beast.

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

"Oof!" _Again...?_ Iris blinks the swirling stars from her eyes, trying to get a handle on things. Has everyone gone mad? Somehow, yes. She recalls the words of the simple spell that warded the mind. Iris tries to concentrate as she casts again, head pounding from the pummelling. As she stands, she reaches out and lets the protective magics flow to Lizuga.

*Spoiler: cast*
Show

Standard: Cast _Protection from Evil_ on Lizuga. Immediate save reroll with a +2 morale (& +2 resistance?) bonus. Ongoing: Warded against future compulsions. +2 deflection AC vs evil, +2 resistance save vs evil.
Move: Stand up
Adoration: immediate sanctuary (Will DC15) 




*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Iris of Shelyn*
F NG Human (Varisian) Inquisitor (Urban Infiltrator), *Level* 5, *Init* 7, *HP* 2/24, *Speed* 30ft
*AC* 20, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 3, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  +1 Composite Longbow (+2 Str)*  +8 (+3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon) (1d8+3, x3)
*  Battle aspergillum*  +5 (+3 BAB, +2 Str) (1d6+2, x2)
*  Dagger*  +5 (+3 BAB, +2 Str) or ranged +7 (+3 BAB, +4 Dex) (1d4+2, 19-20/ x2)
*Mithral MW Chain Shirt Armour* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 18, Con 8, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 10
*Condition* 
*Lucky Number [18](24 hours): reroll or +2 Luck bonus if number [18] rolled
*Adoration: immediate sanctuary (Will DC15)
*Agent of Chance: immediate - adjacent ally can reroll a skill check

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*


Rakeith stands there, blood pooling on the floor around him as the gashes and slashes leak blood down his flank and thingh. His mind wanders back to its earlesit memories and he imagines crawling in the rocks and clefts of the dark caves where he had been born, drol pooling at the corner of his mouth and babbles incoherently ignorant of the flying worm demon hovering above him. 




*Spoiler:* 
Show





HPs 9 / 33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +4 dodge = 24   Init +7 (+11)   Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Active Stances: Body of the Night
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)


_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects

----------


## u-b

The beast is, indeed, toast. It falls down on the floor, crispy and motionless. That does not negate all its magics hovever that still affects some of you...

*=> Krusk to go, then play me a few more rounds (3..4 rounds until the confusion ends naturally, or less, if you deal with it)*

----------


## Erloas

As the beast drops to the ground Krusk watches the confusion on his friends' faces, seeing that they didn't break free of the creature's effect.  With the wounds they have caused to themselves and each other he gets ready to run at and hold down anyone that tries to hurt themselves or someone else.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


switch to stance of defending shell (+2AC)
Not sure if I can really do anything, but the first that tries to hurt attack themselves or someone else I'll run to and grapple, trying to stop them from doing any real damage

(1d20+7)[*22*] CMB

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu**snap*_"What's going on? Donø't know, but it's not good. Lady, a little protection here please?"_. *Snap* *"Ooh... hammer go bounce? Ouch!"* *snap* _"Rakieth is not looking so good, beter help him out"_.

_Round 1 - recover maneuvers. Allies within 30' (who are currentlyallies) gain 12 Temp HP for 1 minute. Round 2: Lizuga deals (1d8+4)[5] damage to herself. Round 3: Triage Rakieth (FH 4 for 1 min)_


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 20|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 32/37 
Perception +10, Initiative +2
Healer's Hand 3/5
Triage 0/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Stance: Spoils of War (successful attacks heal 4)

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h))

Adalbert almost incinerates the downed half-orc, but come to his senses after struggling for a few moments. He clutches his head as the visions clear. As everyone is more or less calmed down, Adalbert announces a strategy.

We cannot keep running into these stupid situations. We trigger traps, run into monsters and demons by the turn of a corner, or as we open a door. Similarly, my magic power is waning faster than anticipated. The halfling scratches his head. I have a few offensive incantations left, and one or two enhancing magicks. As well as an invisibility. After that it is back to throwing around minor magic tricks.

Adalbert turns to Rakieth. I do have a bold idea. After Lizuga patches you up, I could turn you invisible, allowing you to spy into the next few rooms for us, either allowing us a drop onto an enemy, avoiding trouble or enabling you to stab it.

It is a surprise we haven't alarmed half the temple yet.

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*


Rakieth slowly comes to and jumps slightly as he see's his wounds closing from Lizuga's aid and the strange multi-armed body of weird looking purple worm like alien monster. _"Ah, my thanks Lizuga, once more you heal my wounds."_ Then he looks up and around, _"Have a care, let me look for danger, or anymore of these purple demons before we trigger more madness."_ He pauses and see's Iris, _"My apologies Lady Iris, in my madness I saw a demon crawling free from your frame."_

That said he'll look around carefully sensing magic and looking for any traps or other dangerous objects (and treasure!)



*Spoiler:* 
Show



Detect Magic slowly scanning the room
Perception (1d20+9)[*18*]+2 vs Traps + (1d6)[*3*] inspiration
Know (Arcana) (1d20+10)[*25*] + (1d6)[*5*] inspiration

HPs 33 / 33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +4 dodge = 24   Init +7 (+11)   Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Active Stances: Body of the Night
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)


_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects

----------


## u-b

Rakieth senses the following auras:
1. The pentagram (strong conjuration)
2. The ceiling as usual in all other rooms - illumination and something
3. The wand (conjuration)
4. The sword (evocation)
5. Lingering, fading quickly (a few; most enchantment, one transmutation)

Everything else is brought here by you. The book, while seems very well-made and very well-scribed, shows no magical aura. It would take some Spellcraft to make more sense of the auras and much more time to make sense of the book.

*Spoiler*
Show

Checking the other rooms?

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h))

Adalbert sheepishly peeks out from beyond the door frame. So....uh. Is it safe? He says as he activates his spell to check for magic. Cautiously he enters the room, not touching anything, just looking and thinking.

*Spoiler: Arcana checks 1-5*
Show


Arcana is+13
(5d20)[*7*][*12*][*7*][*3*][*8*](37)

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

Iris groans and steadies herself, the impact of being subject to her companions attacks settling in her thoughts. _The chaos and magic here could easily destroy us all.._

She cautiously joins the others to inspect the room.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Wand until healed within 3hp of max (1d8+1)[*8*](1d8+1)[*7*](1d8+1)[*2*](1d8+1)[*6*](1d8+1)[*4*] _Not needed - fast healing_
Perception (if needed) (1d20+10)[*29*]
Take a look at the book, once happy it's not magical or trapped 




*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Iris of Shelyn*
F NG Human (Varisian) Inquisitor (Urban Infiltrator), *Level* 5, *Init* 7, *HP* 2/24, *Speed* 30ft
*AC* 20, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 3, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  +1 Composite Longbow (+2 Str)*  +8 (+3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon) (1d8+3, x3)
*  Battle aspergillum*  +5 (+3 BAB, +2 Str) (1d6+2, x2)
*  Dagger*  +5 (+3 BAB, +2 Str) or ranged +7 (+3 BAB, +4 Dex) (1d4+2, 19-20/ x2)
*Mithral MW Chain Shirt Armour* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 18, Con 8, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 10
*Condition* 
*Lucky Number [18](24 hours): reroll or +2 Luck bonus if number [18] rolled
*Adoration: immediate sanctuary (Will DC15)
*Agent of Chance: immediate - adjacent ally can reroll a skill check

----------


## u-b

The pentagram has multiple functions, all linked to conjuring something, but in quite different ways, all of which seem too complicated for Adalbert to make sense of. The ceiling functions to illuminate the room and a small part of it also refreshes the air so it remains clear and breathable. The wand has 10 charges of Cure Critical Wounds. The sword is... well, it is a magical weapon, at least. Adalbert cannot make sense of the details. The fading auras are of the spells that the monster has cast and of the spell that has conjured the monster. Interestingly, the later one remains for quite a bit longer than the rest, and the monster does not disappear after being killed. A high-level calling effect, it would seem. Overall, Adalbert cannot affirm that the room is now safe, or even safer than when he first entered it.

Iris inspects the room. It's mostly bare. There are five candles - some in the corners of the pentagram and some dislocated during the fighting. All formerly used, but currently unlit. There is an empty bookstand, well-made, but other than that, ordinary. There is the dead monster and, well, the book. The book is titled "From the Minds of Monsters" and seems to cover the subject.

*Spoiler*
Show

Give me a knowledge roll (history 20 OR arcana/planes 30) and/or linguistics 25 and/or profession scribe 20 and/or craft engraving 20. If you want to read the book, specify how many hours you want to dedicate to it.

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h))

The wand is a strong healing wand, and the blade is magic. I assume it is not cursed since the beast used it with little issue. I will have a better look afterwards.

The pentagram is still magical, but I would like to disrupt the channel to the planes if possible. Adalbert thinks whether he can destroy the pentagram with force or magic. He then follows Iris who has discovered a book on her own. The explorer summons a flying orb of light to improve the lighting in the room. More careful than before, he uses his magical senses again before picking up the book.+

*Spoiler*
Show

Detect Magic on the book. If nonmagical (1d20+9)[*11*] (History)

Also would I be able to destroy the summoning pentagram using Shatter? The spell talks about 10 pounds per caster level which could ruin 2-3 floor tiles, but I am not sure if the floor is not made of thicker materials (such as marble slabs).

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

Rakieth grins at the wand and the blade. _"Good to have things to take back to the city. That and the book will be worth something when we reach the city once more, or at least heal our wounds" 
_ He looks at the doors coming off the summoning chamber and then starts exploring them starting at the "top" and working his way around. 




*Spoiler:* 
Show



Detect Magic slowly scanning the room
Perception (1d20+9)[*28*] + (1d6)[*4*] (+2 vs traps)

HPs 33 / 33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +4 dodge = 24   Init +7 (+11)   Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Active Stances: Body of the Night
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)


_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects

----------


## u-b

Iris, well, _knows_ the book. She never had read a copy, in fact, it was not believed that a copy of that work survives, but there were lots of references, and references to references, in whatever survives from the ancient sources. This seems to be the original. Penned personally by Runelord Sorshen. It deals with the minds of the monsters and what humans can learn of and from them. It's said to be highly enlightening and by skimming through it, Iris can quite see why. It describes all sorts of monsters with unusual, but well-functioning, minds, their ways of thinking and how adopting those ways of thinking can benefit a man.

*Spoiler*
Show

The book is a minor artifact. Reading it through, deliberately, cover to cover, gives +2 INT (inherent). Reading a corresponding entry (takes a minute) gives +10 to identify a monster and abilities thereof. It only covers "interesting" monsters, that is, with "interesting" minds. Seugathi, for one, is there.

The rest of the rooms some later time today.

----------


## u-b

The room to the north features six stone platforms draped with white sheets, with manacles affixed to the four corners of each. What appears to be a metallic bookstand stands at the foot of each platform - one of these stands still holds a large leather tome. The walls are painted a soft, soothing blue.

Most of the perimeter of the western room is lined with stone counters. An additional work slab sits in the center of the room - all of these countertops are cluttered with beakers, jars, tubes, tools, and all manner of ancient alchemical equipment, many of them caked with strange encrustations of crystals, stains, or other residues. A particularly large urn of corroded-looking metal sits in the center of the westernmost countertop.

*Spoiler*
Show

The book is faintly magical and titled Dreams and Desires.

*Spoiler: If opened*
Show

The book explores the mysterious link between dreams and enchantment magic and seems to be penned by one of Sorshen's students. It is is magically preserved, but contains no other powers. The mundane content is good enough to aid in any question involving dreams or enchantment magic, granting a +2 circumstance bonus on relevant knowledge (arcana) checks.

I totally missed the fact that both of the books are in perfect Thassilonian, so Iris should have had some help examining the first book. Anyway, now you know.

----------


## Erloas

To Adalbert as he inspects the pentagram "*If you think it is safe to try to destroy the circle I will help in any way that I can.  If the stones aren't too precisely made, I could make a wooden wedge to drive between some of the stones to try to pop some out of place*"

In reference to what was figured out about the book "*Can you gain any more insight on the nature of that beast we fought and the magic trap that summoned it, or maybe just told it that we were here, from that book?*" Krusk asks as Iris identifies it.


Without entering the room, after Rakieth gives a description of the room Krusk says "*It would seem some very dangerous magic is being practiced here, we need to be cautious. Can you tell if anything in that room has been recently used or is new?

Given what we've seen already and the incalculable value of some of the knowledge here, I think it would be a good idea to clean up anything that might be used to identify that it was us that came through here.  Could our blood or anything we may have left here be used to track us by magical means?" He asks the more magically inclined among the group.*"

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*"These slabs...the shackles...this residue...This was a place of absolute horror". Lizuga shudders. 


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 20|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 32/37 
Perception +10, Initiative +2
Healer's Hand 3/5
Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Stance: Spoils of War (successful attacks heal 4)

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h))

I do not want to add to your horror, but I assume this is were your new body was made, Lady Lizuga. Adalbert spouts an idea. There are crystalline features on you. Which brings me to the question if you ever want another body, or your old body back? I know little of divine magic making this possible, and we can be glad you are alive still, but deep down, how do you feel? The halfling pauses for an honest answer.

He approaches the book and opens it. This however points more to concoctions to addle or strengthen the mind.

If nothing else pops up,  Adalbert continues westward after Lizuga's response.

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

Rakieth nods at the others. _"Yes, valuable and horrific, a beautiful combination."_ he murmurs as he takes the book of dreams back to the others, a brief flick through enough to tell him its in ancient Thassiolonian so will be slow going to read, even with his expertise with the language. _"I  think moving the stones and disposing of them, the lake would work should help disrupt that circle."_

Looking back he scratches his chin, _"Where else is left to explore now? Was there another door in that room with the crucible?""_





*Spoiler:* 
Show




HPs 33 / 33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +4 dodge = 24   Init +7 (+11)   Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Active Stances: Body of the Night
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)


_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects

----------


## u-b

You return into the room with the flame. There is no "door" or other way out of that room, save for an apparently movable block of solid stone in the eastern part. Even if you think that this stone block might be a "door", the closest thing to a "handle" and, at the same time, a keyhole, would be an unlit torch present on the wall nearby...

*Spoiler*
Show

Perception 25 anyone?

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h))

This looks suspicious, but I feel a trap would be stupid at that place. I have an idea. We could tie a rope around this unlit torch. I assume it is some kind of trigger. We vacate the hallway and pull it down by a pulley. If something explodes, at least it does not explode in our faces. he monologues investigating the torch and wall.  That is if my mage hand does not suffice.

*Spoiler*
Show

Casting Mage hand to pull the "lever" once everyone is outside. Otherwise Perception(1d20+9)[*23*]

----------


## u-b

Adalbert declares his idea and goes along the perimeter to examine the torch before handling it by mage hand or some such. Lizuga covers him, standing in the northern part of the room. She hears a person breathing in the alcove to the north-west.

*Spoiler*
Show


Reusing the old map.
Lizuga is in AY39.
Adalbert is in BE43.
Everybody else is somewhere 39 or south, presumably away from the center.

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*Lizuga taps rakieth on the shoulder, and puts her finger across her lips as he turns. Then, she gestures down the corridor.


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 20|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 32/37 
Perception +10, Initiative +2
Healer's Hand 3/5
Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Stance: Spoils of War (successful attacks heal 4)

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*


Rakieth freezes at Lizuag's touch and then grins as the sound from the alcove. He steps into the room like a ghost slowly pulling a vial of alchemist fire free readying to throw it into the alcove where Lizga had pointed 




*Spoiler:* 
Show



Advance to Ax35 stealth (1d20+18)[*26*] 
perception (1d20+9)[*10*]+ (1d6)[*2*]
Armed with fists and the alchmeist fire and wait to see if anyone esle can help. Maybe a good glitterdust in the corner would help! 


HPs 33 / 33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +4 dodge = 24   Init +7 (+11)   Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Active Stances: Body of the Night
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)


_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects

----------


## u-b

Rakieth sneaks upon whomever it is in the alcove and finds the familiar demon man standing there waiting for him. As soon as their eyes meet, the demon man disappears, leaving only the smell of brimstone in the air.

*Spoiler: Perception 15 (plus some range penalties)*
Show

The demon man reappears in AX52.
*Spoiler*
Show

Demon man perception: (1d20+13)[28]

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*Lizuga grasps her weapon at the ready. She slowly moves down the corridor towards rakieth, her head swielling and her eyes darting back and forth.


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 20|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 32/37 
Perception +10, Initiative +2
Healer's Hand 3/5
Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Stance: Spoils of War (successful attacks heal 4)

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*


The vial of alchemist's fire almost flies free before he manages to catch it as the demonic man vanishes. Rakieth scowls, forehead wrinkling in consternation. _"Damn him to the nine hells. He's vaniished again.."_ he snarls, looking at Lizuga, _"Fan out he may be close"_



*Spoiler:* 
Show



perception (1d20+9)[*28*] + (1d6)[*6*]


HPs 33 / 33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +4 dodge = 24   Init +7 (+11)   Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Active Stances: Body of the Night
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)


_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects

----------


## Erloas

As the demon disappears again suggests "*Maybe it is time to try a more diplomatic approach.  The demon clearly can't teleport very far away.  He hasn't ambushed us yet, so he probably knows it is a battle he won't win.  I think any information he might be able to provide is worth more than his death, since I don't think he was involved in the deaths of your friends.  Lets stay together so we aren't an easy target, but try to get him to talk*"

If the other's agree to the plan of action Krusk will start calling out saying we know he is hiding but we are only looking for information on what is going on here, and that we won't attack if he doesn't.

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*


Hearing the pop of displaced air in the larger chamber to the south with the central plinth Rakieth ghosts into the top fo that room, this time agreeing with Krusk he calls out. _"Enough of this hide and seek. If you wish to speak come forward and speak with us."_ He advances a little further to the edge of the raised central platform making sure to have no weapons in his hands as he does so. _"Can you tell us of this place?"_



*Spoiler:* 
Show





HPs 33 / 33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +4 dodge = 24   Init +7 (+11)   Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Active Stances: Body of the Night
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)


_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects

----------


## u-b

The demon shows himself in the southern alcove. He does not really come "forward", though, instead using the cover he has. He observes your lot, then says the following. *"Now you say it's enough and you are willing to speak. Good call, I would say. Would be a better call if you have started with it, but good call nonetheless."* He lets you consider his words then continues. *"To allow you to make an informed decision, I'll say that I have warned everyone and have cut your retreat. You have no way forward and you have no way back. You better lay your arms and submit yourselves to the mercy of the Mistress... and oh, my, is she angry at you..."* He looks at Lizuga accusingly. *"Or do you want to negotiate the terms of surrender? I advise you don't push your luck..."*

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*Lizuga leans on her hammer and looks straight at the demon man. *"You're enjoying this, stranger. There is no mercy to be had from the likes of you. You're offering us the chance to go like sheep, peacefully to the slaughter. I am going to decline that kind offer"*. 


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 20|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 32/37 
Perception +10, Initiative +2
Healer's Hand 3/5
Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Stance: Spoils of War (successful attacks heal 4)

----------


## u-b

*"You better not talk anything you do not know, darling. You've come here, uninvited, to what? Meanwhile, those who've come uninvited before you are still alive... that is, those who have surrendered, and assuming you did not kill the guy..."* He _does_ seem to enjoy it, though you can see that the wounds you have inflicted have not healed, so it's not like all joy...

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu**"You've said your piece"*... Lizuga holds her tongue, lest an unkind moniker should slip out. *"I have heard it. And no-one is surrendering. I suggest you look at what's actually *in* your larder, not what's *supposed* to be there, and not throw your life away"*. 

Lizuga keeps her gaze level at him. _"He came back, still injured, with no-one in tow. That suggests that the original owner om my body isn't actually able to intercede. But I don't think thi guy is going to be reasonable"_, she thinks to herself.  


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 20|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 32/37 
Perception +10, Initiative +2
Healer's Hand 3/5
Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Stance: Spoils of War (successful attacks heal 4)

----------


## u-b

The demon man is visibly annoyed by the response. *"You are in the lead here? You decide for them all? Let's see what can be done about it..."* He mumbles something arcane and points somewhere in general direction of Lizuga. Two horned remons wielding halberds appear on the raised platform in the center of the room. The flame in the center of the room flashes brightly for a moment. *"Kill her!"*

 
*Spoiler*
Show


Iris init: (1d20+7)[25]
Rakieth init: (1d20+7)[16]
Krusk init: (1d20+6)[16]
Demons init: (1d20+2)[7]
Adalbert init: (1d20+3)[6]
Lizuga init: (1d20+2)[3]
Demon man init: after you

*=> Iris, Rakieth and Krusk (any order)*

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

As the demons appears Rakieth shook his head, _"Well that is one way to curtail the conversation."_ as the demons appear and taking advantage of their momentay disarray as they arrive he darts forward pulling out the bow and arrow letting a shot fly at the eyes of the nearest one




*Spoiler:* 
Show



Assuming they are FF as they haven't acted yet in the combat
* Move BB42 drawing bow
* Show the nearest demon (1d20+12)[*24*] dam (1d6+1)[*2*] + (2d6)[*7*] maneuvre + (3d6)[*10*] sneak
        ** Fort DC 16 or blinded for 1 minute
        ** -2 AC for 2 rounds
If attacked and hit then Sun dips low counter (1d20+13)[*33*] vs the attack

HPs 33 / 33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +4 dodge = 24   Init +7 (+11)   Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Active Stances: Body of the Night
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)

_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects

----------


## Erloas

Knowing where the demons are likely to head Krusk rushes to put himself in their way shouting "*Someone make him pay, I'll keep these ones busy*", taking a wide swing at them as he gets to them.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


If I go straight diagonal I should end up at ZA45 with 25 movement.  Using Martial Charge feat to preform Scything Strike (Make a melee attack on two adjacent enemies as a single attack.)

If I have the actions left I'll switch to Stance of the Defending Shell (+2 AC)  (if I don't have the action I guess I'm still in Iron Tortoise Stance which is the last one I used)

(1d20+10)[*27*] (+8 is standard, +2 for charge)
(2d4+4)[*10*]

AC 24 (-2 charge, +2 stance)
HP  ?/55  I forgot to keep track of my HPs before, so I'm not sure what I'm at.

Scything Strike
Regal Blade
Sanguine Barrier
Rising Zenith Strike
Guards Oath

----------


## u-b

Rakieth's arrow hits the eastern demon in the chest for *14* damage. Krusk rushes in and hits the same demom for *5* more damage. That does not seem to distract either demon from the task given to them. Even as Iris draws the bow and casts a spell, blessing everyone, the demons hurry forward to attack Lizuga. Wielding their filthy halberds - in fact, too filthy for her good as Lizuga professionally notices - they one hits her between the plates for *8* and *8* damage just as the other finally gets enough for himself. And then it gets worse. Four tiny flying demons appear out of nowhere around Lizuga's head, taking turns biting her in the face for *3*, *4* and *4* damage.

   
*Spoiler*
Show


Krusk can have AoO at either of two demons.
Tiny demons are all in the upper part of Lizuga's space.

(1d20+10)[23] for (1d10+4)[8]
(1d20+10)[29] for (1d10+4)[8]
(1d20+9)[27] for (1d4+1)[3]
(1d20+9)[29] for (1d4+1)[4] confirm (1d20+9)[18] for (1d4+1)[5]
(1d20+9)[29] for (1d4+1)[4] confirm (1d20+9)[16] for (1d4+1)[4]
(1d20+9)[11] for (1d4+1)[5]

_Bless in effect for +1 morale to hit and saves vs fear_

*=> Adalbert and Lizuga (any order)*

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h))

Adalbert invokes a spell of holy runes and divine bindings. Charged in his hand the halfling hurries over, the abjuration discharged into Lizuga's body. One smirk makes the halfling smile cleverly. But his friends can see the doubt in his mind, now that HE is in the line of fire.

*Spoiler*
Show

casting Prot from Evil (CL 4) on Lizuga.

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*Lizuga wards off the approaching demons with a few good stabs from the spike on her hammer, but they still approach ands trike at her. Between that and the small flying things, she doesn't look too good. _"Ok, Lady, I KNOW you don't like these things. Help us kill them. I'll need a bit of oomph for my hammer, Krusk's blade, Rakieth's bow and fist..."_. She drives the edge of her shield into the goat fasce ofg one demon, and immediately feels much better. 

_Heal to 36 on AoO, then take 27 damage, then heal 16 from hitting with attack. Curate's Strike, shield bash AY40 attack - (1d20+6)[25], dam - (1d4+4)[7], 5' step to AZ39, Armaments of Empire stance, giving the Planar ability (ignore 5 points of outsider DR) to multiple weapons._ 


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 20|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 25/37 
Perception +10, Initiative +2
Healer's Hand 3/5
Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Stance: Armaments of the Empire

----------


## u-b

Krusk makes a good chop at the wounded demon who does his best to ignore both the half-orc and the wounds. The demon makes it as far as the working end of Lizuga's weapon. The demon man observes and grimaces. The other demon also gets two hits while on his way, for *4* and *11*, then gets shield-bashed for *2*, but is still going strong. The demon-man says *"May I humbly suggest you vacate the site before you get someone dead?"* He looks into Krusk's eyes just enough for this to sink in, then steps a bit to the left and deeper into the darkness of the alcove.

*Spoiler*
Show

I did not quite expect you to butcher the wounded demon, so Lizuga takes 8 less than previously accounted. AY40 is dead. The demon man is at AX52. Krusk makes a will save against the suggestion, DC 18.

*=> Iris, Rakieth and Krusk (any order)*

----------


## DrK

[QUOTE=DrK;25489875]
* Rakieth Anlec*

Seeing a demon injured and one dead Rakieth slides Lizuga, a brief _shout out if you need help_ as he leaps atop the central plinth beside Krursk and launches an arrow with deadly force at the winged demon. As he does his body seems to vibrate as countless tiny steps and shifts almost make him blur 



*Spoiler:* 
Show



Swift: change stance
Move to AY42 (diagonally behind Kursk)
Iron fang with bow (1d20+9)[*10*] dam (3d6+1)[*15*] 
   * ignore DR
   * -2 AC for target AC for 2 rounds 

HPs 33 / 33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +4 dodge = 24   Init +7 (+11)   Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Active Stances: Riven Hour Glass
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)

_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects
Bless +1 to hit +1 va fear 
Planar armament : ignore DR 5

----------


## Erloas

Frustrated that he couldn't draw the demons' attention, but seeing that one fell and feeling the tingle of a spell by the winged demon "*I think you're worried that you're going to be the one dead.*" Krusk snarls as he runs at the him, swinging his sword at him then sliding into a stance that will let him interfere with his movement.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


change stance to Vigilant Keepers Stance, treat my threatened area as difficult terrain.  Any AOO will curse them
charge to AX51, which should be adjacent to him

attack
(1d20+11)[*13*] (+8 standard, +2 charge, +1 bless)
(2d4+4)[*7*] (+4 standard)
apply amgier's mark if I hit

AC 22 (-2 charge)
HP 55/55 

Scything Strike
Regal Blade
Sanguine Barrier
Rising Zenith Strike
Guards Oath

----------


## u-b

Rakieth and Krusk hurry to take on the winged demon, leaving Lizuga and Adalbert fight against the rest of the demonic forces. Neither attack is successful agains the demon man, though they sure attract his attention. Meanwhile, Iris steps a bit closer and shoots two arrows. One hits the back of the walking demon, taking him out of the fight, and another hits one of four tiny flying demons, demonstrating Lizuga how these are killed by an arow otherwise going, like, straight in her face. The remaining three tiny demons try to follow and attack Lizuga again...

*Spoiler*
Show


Cold iron arrow: (1d20+10)[19] for (1d8+6)[14] + (2d6)[7] (1 round of bane included)
Cold iron arrow: (1d20+9)[27] for (1d8+5)[11] + (2d6)[9] (1 round of bane included)

I have technical difficulties showing the demon-man, but he's in AX52 at the moment.

Three tiny round flying demons are in Lizuga's former space and about to enter her new space. Lizuga is entitled to AoO any or all of them, if she wants to do that. I will resolve their attacks after I know how it turns out.

*=> Lizuga AoO(s)?*

----------


## CasualViking

*Spoiler: Lizuga AoO*
Show

Shield bashes. These do not ignore any DR. 
*AoO* - (1d20+6)[*10*], *dam* - (1d4+4)[*5*]
*AoO* - (1d20+6)[*9*], *dam* - (1d4+4)[*8*]
*AoO* - (1d20+6)[*23*], *dam* - (1d4+4)[*5*]

----------


## u-b

In one bog swipe Lizuga targets the three flying demons with the flat of her shield, hitting only one of them for no apparent effect. The little buggers are tough as demons often are. The trio then follows Lizuga and proceeds to circle her head trying to eat what remains of her face. They get two solid bites for *5* and *4* damage, and the one previously hit with the shield is too busy and just gnaws at that shield.

*Spoiler*
Show




> Third, the spell prevents bodily contact by evil summoned creatures. This causes the natural weapon attacks of such creatures to fail and the creatures to recoil if such attacks require touching the warded creature. Summoned creatures that are not evil are immune to this effect. *The protection against contact by summoned creatures ends if the warded creature makes an attack against or tries to force the barrier against the blocked creature.* Spell Resistance can allow a creature to overcome this protection and touch the warded creature.


(1d20+7)[25] for (1d4+1)[5]
(1d20+7)[23] for (1d4+1)[4]
(1d20+7)[12] for (1d4+1)[2]
Lizuga should have AC 23 by my calcs, so two hits.

*=> Adalbert and Lizuga (any order)*

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*
Lizuga bends over and darts away to get room to swing. And swing she does, her hammer knocking one demon into another with a satisfying crunch. 

_Triage self for 12 HP, move to AY41 (provoking AoO), Piercing Strike at two small demons (ignores 5 DR) attack - (1d20+7)[26], dam - (1d12+5)[16]_ 


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 20|Fort +5 Ref +2 Will +7|HP: 36/37 
Perception +10, Initiative +2
Healer's Hand 3/5
Triage 3/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Stance: Armaments of the Empire

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h))

You are breaking the circ... Adalbert says just as Lizuga swathes at the flying pests. Nevermind then. The barrier should still hold off some of them. Drawing from his more innate skills, the halfling now exacts his inner wishes to grow 2 times.

*Spoiler*
Show

Enlarge Person. At the start of my turn, Lizuga gets affected by the spell. Casting defensively (1d20+3)[*13*] vs DC 15

----------


## u-b

The three flying demons try to bite Lizuga as she steps back, but only one manages to do so, for *4* damage. Two others are stopped by the shield and, one second later, whacked by the hammer. They barely hold together trying to regain their senses. The demon man grimaces again. *"Well then, see you next time!"* He makes a few steps back and disappears again, leaving only a trace of brimstone in the air.

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+7)[26] for (1d4+1)[4]
(1d20+7)[8] for (1d4+1)[2]
(1d20+7)[10] for (1d4+1)[4]

Krusk can AoO the demon. If that would somehow prevent his movement, casting defensively: (1d20+13)[*22*]

*=> Iris, Rakieth and Krusk (any order)*

----------


## Erloas

Krusk takes the distraction he's created to strike out at the demon as it backs away.  As it vanishes again, he says "well we know he can't go too far, get these little ones down and we need to figure out how to catch him." as he turns around and runs towards Lizuga, trying to get into a good spot to attack them.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


AOO
(1d20+9)[*17*] +8 standard, +1 bless
(2d4+4)[*8*] +4 standard

I'm not sure if I can make it to a place to attack the small fliers, with Lizuga being large and not entirely sure where they ended up.  If I could charge one of them, I would

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

Rakeith mutters under his breath as the man vanishes again in a cloud of Brimstone and the elf casts about looking for a tell tale sense of where the man had appeared. As he scans the air, a _"Well that is getting tiresome rapidly"_ he launches an arrow at one of the small flapping demons plaguing Lizuga 




*Spoiler:* 
Show



Perception (1d20+9)[*21*] + inspiration (1d6)[*6*]

Shoot with bow Iron fang with bow (1d20+9)[*28*] dam (1d6+1)[*4*]      (12 to confirm for 17 damage)
 * ignore 5 DR

HPs 33 / 33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +4 dodge = 24   Init +7 (+11)   Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Active Stances: Riven Hour Glass
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)

_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects
Bless +1 to hit +1 va fear 
Planar armament : ignore DR 5

[/QUOTE]

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

Iris focuses, concerned as the demonic man disappears. _One thing at a time._ She looses arrows at the flying things hoping to put them down so everyone can refocus on the disappeared assailant

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Not action:* 5ft step fwd
*Full: Rapid shot*
Longbow (1d20+7)[*23*] (+3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon, -2 RS, +1 Point Blank), damage (1d8+4)[*10*], (+2 Str, +1 weapon, +1 Point Blank)

Longbow (1d20+7)[*18*] (+3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon, -2 RS, +1 Point Blank), damage (1d8+4)[*5*], (+2 Str, +1 weapon, +1 Point Blank)





*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Iris of Shelyn*
F NG Human (Varisian) Inquisitor (Urban Infiltrator), *Level* 5, *Init* 7, *HP* 24/24, *Speed* 30ft
*AC* 20, *Touch* 16, *Flat-footed* 16, *CMD* 21, *Fort* 3, *Ref* 5, *Will* 7, *CMB* +5, *Base Attack Bonus* 3   
*  +1 Composite Longbow (+2 Str)*  +8 (+3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon) (1d8+3, x3)
*  Battle aspergillum*  +5 (+3 BAB, +2 Str) (1d6+2, x2)
*  Dagger*  +5 (+3 BAB, +2 Str) or ranged +7 (+3 BAB, +4 Dex) (1d4+2, 19-20/ x2)
*Mithral MW Chain Shirt Armour* (+4 Armor, +4 Dex, +2 Misc)
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 18, Con 8, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 10
*Condition* 
*Lucky Number [18](24 hours): reroll or +2 Luck bonus if number [18] rolled
*Adoration: immediate sanctuary (Will DC15)
*Agent of Chance: immediate - adjacent ally can reroll a skill check

----------


## u-b

Krusk finishes one heavily wounded demon. Rakeith does away with another. That leaves only the third, which gets hit by two arrows and then disappears. You don't particularly like how it disappears though, nor do you like the fact. The two polearm-wielding horned demons have disappeared more or like the way you would expect from a summoned creature that has been dealt the final blow. The three tiny round formerly flying demons, now in _very_ bad shape, still lie next to you on the floor and don't seem to be going anywhere. Yet their last friend has just disappeared from sight a few moments after being hit... well, _moderately_ hard...

There is no signs of demon man appearing anywhere.

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h))

Adalbert dusts himself off in the hopes to remove demonic guts from his person. I must excuse my poor performance this day. I fully anticipated a golem fight, and foolishly expected less demonic resistance. I am still a mage in training. The academic side is more my thing, still struggling with applying the arcane.

He opens his spell book, dissatisfied with his spell choices. I really should pick more general spells than specialised solutions. Concentrating on reading he repeats a few lines whispering as not to invoke the magic. Small flames tongue on his left hand, repeating the gestures of a flaming arc.

Lady Lizuga, are you up for a dangerous game with fire for tomorrow? The idea is to protect you from flames with an abjuration and then include you in my own pyre. This might have dealt with the smaller demons in seconds, but my flames would still singe you.

*Spoiler*
Show

Using the Pact Wizard ability to prepare another Burning Hands with my remaining first level spell slot. This takes 1 minute.

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

Rakieth spins around, centring himself briefly as he seems to almost vibrate from the teachings of the Riven Hourglass. But he finds balance to regains his secrets of the serpent. Then he looks to Lizuga, Iris and Adalbert. _"Are any of you injured? It appears our prey remains ever elusive, but we can continue to press on and see if we cannot tempt him back to us."_



*Spoiler:* 
Show



Full action: Recover maneuvres (+4 insight AC whilst doing so)

HPs 33 / 33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +4 dodge = 24   Init +7 (+11)   Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Active Stances: Riven Hour Glass
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)

_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects
Bless +1 to hit +1 va fear 
Planar armament : ignore DR 5

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu**"Fire? I would be okay, I suppose"*. She pokes at the felled flying demons. *"Why have these things not popped, though?"*.

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h))

This is indeed a question worth answering. And maybe I even have the book to tell me.

Adalbert rummages in his backpack for one of the books he found in Sandpoint.

*Spoiler*
Show

Know Planes (1d20+8)[*10*] possibly +2 from the correct book.

----------


## u-b

Adalbert only has one working hypothesis... that these things have not been _summoned_... but then Lizuga brings to your attention the fact that the wounds on two of the three seems to be closing up _fast_...

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*Lizuga tries to recall barely listened-to lessons from her training in Sarenrae's temple, on the nature and weaknesses of bodies made of literal evil. *Knowledge Planes* - (1d20+6)[*21*]. Meanwhile, she gives the regenerating demons a few good whacks with her hammer.

----------


## u-b

The bodies of the demons... well, they often are tough and sometimes heal quickly. It seems this time they are both. Most likely, nothing that can't be solved by a couple of good whacks. Lizuga does just that, waits a few minutes and indeed observes that the tiny bodies beging to decompose - the process goes fast enough to be observable for reasons having to do with lack of separate body and soul or some such, but Lizuga couldn't remember the details.

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*Lizuga makes sure everyone is okay. Then, she turns to Adalbert. *"Before we were so rudely interrupted, you had a plan with a rope and this torch?".*

----------


## Erloas

"We're sure he's teleporting away, rather than being able to turn invisible?  Either way, lets close these doors and at least partially secure them and search the room before trying anything else with this door.  Then we need to figure out a way to find where he is and put him down." Krusk says as he heads to the doors.  Looking around outside the room before pulling them closed and waiting to see what the other's come up with.

(1d20+6)[*12*] Perception

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h))

Still peering into his book searching for the exact fiend in question, Adalbert offhandedly mentions Many demons are able to teleport themselves freely. Their lack of a real body makes them realized essence, basically a physical soul. I have not heard of many creatures who can go invisible at will, but potions and even a small well of arcane energies would make this certainly a short-term idea.

So, in fact, both ideas are viable. I say Iris should open her eyes. She has a knack for this stuff. With these words, Adalbert repeats his fiend detection spell and looks for demonic energies beyond those already slain.

*Spoiler*
Show

Cast Detect Fiendish Presence.

----------


## u-b

Aaaaand... yep! There is fiendish presence. A tiny round aura high in the center of the room, right below the ceiling. With your normal vision, you don't see a thing.

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h))

Fascinating. There you are! ADalbert says and aims a flame spray upwards at the demonic presence.

*Spoiler*
Show

DC 16 Reflex or take (5d4+17)[*29*] Fire Damage from Burning Hands.

----------


## u-b

The flames should have hit the creature, but seem to have a much lesser effect than Adalbert has intended. He had to break the concentration to cast the fiery spell, but when he scans the room again, he finds the same aura, now in the central firepit and still _not_ fading...

*Spoiler*
Show

Reflex: (1d20+5)[23]

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

As Lizuga continues to pound on the bodies Rakieth nods in satisfaction. then jumps slightly as Adalbert appears to flame empty air. _"What are you doing mage? What do you hope to hit?"_ Even as he shakes his head at the halfling's actions he hops to the east wall looking for a catch to the door that they could open to get out of this room




*Spoiler:* 
Show



Perception (1d20+9)[*29*] + (1d6)[*2*]
Disable to open the door (1d20+9)[*11*]

HPs 33 / 33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +4 dodge = 24   Init +7 (+11)   Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Active Stances: Riven Hour Glass
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)

_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects
Bless +1 to hit +1 va fear 
Planar armament : ignore DR 5

----------


## Erloas

"I guess that means you think you have found him.  Maybe he can only teleport to a place he can see, so as long as the doors are closed maybe he's trapped.  Spread out, lets see if we can find him, I'll cover this door" Krusk says as he settles into a defensive stance and listens and watches where Adalbert is looking.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Vigilant Keepers Stance still, all threatened squares are difficult terrain

(1d20+6)[*15*] Perception

character sheet is updated, switched Iron Shell maneuver for Binding Fetters

----------


## u-b

Now that he has the hint, with his trained eyes, Rakieth can see quite a lot. First, a thin trail of smoke descending down from the ceiling where the fire struk. That is, the smoke was rising up, but the trail was extending down. Then that same trail landing and quickly dwindling in the firepit that is full with completely smokeless fire. Then there is a tiny emptiness in the center of that fire, occasionally visible as the flames dance. The eastern wall is a bit less interesting. A massive stone block, if you call it a "door", a torch (seemingly lit and extinquished numerous times) in a stand (seemingly not in any way movable) on the wall (seemingly stone and solid)... and that's about it.

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*
*"Come now. Seriously. You can hide all you want, but this fight will end with your pointless death"*. 

Lizuga closes her eyes in silent prayer and glows for a moment. _Allies within 30' gain 15 Temp HP for 1 minute._


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 21|Fort +6 Ref +3 Will +8|HP: 45/46 
Perception +12, Initiative +2
Healer's Hand 3/5
Triage 3/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Stance: Armaments of the Empire

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h))

Adalbert summons a rolling orb of flames. Point me at him and I will burn him. If it takes the whole day!

*Spoiler*
Show

DC 16 Reflex or take (3d6)[*6*] Fire Damage from Flaming Sphere if I manage to pass through the target's square (the sphere can jump too). But I only have 5 turns worth of damage.

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

"Why certainly, Master Adalbert". Iris concentrates, pointing out the taint for Adalbert to cleanse.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

_detect evil_ as needed
Perception [roll1d20+10[/roll]





*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Iris of Shelyn*
Level 6 to do

----------


## u-b

The plan does not work well. First, no one comes out for anything. Second, Iris can see just one evil aura, a tiny round one in the fire. She says as much and Adalbert directs more fire in there, which causes the tiny evil aura to leave there and fly all around the room, making it somewhat hard to keep an eye on, since whatever radiates that aura remains invisible through this whole affair. Eventually the aura slows down somewhat, but remains invisible and on the move. What do you do?

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h))

Probably not flammable then. But small you say? Adalbert throws her a pint of lantern oil. Try to catch it in there. Maybe a sprite-sized quasit or something. Non flammable does not mean they cannot be drowned in oil, or fried in it.

----------


## Erloas

"So you're thinking this is some other demon and not the big guy we were looking for? Does anyone have a potion or magic that might give the rest of us some way of helping more?" Krusk asks he moves away from the door and towards where Iris was indicating the creature was, trying to pick up any indication of the creature and ready to strike out if he can sense it.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Not sure if the difficult terrain affect would do anything here, but that stance is still up.

perception
(1d20+6)[*15*]

and an attack or AOO if it might come up shortly
(1d20+9)[*25*]
(2d4+4)[*9*]
(1d100)[*54*] percentile for invisible or whatever

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*
*"Eh... maybe keep at it with the fire and the torch and the looking for doors? I don't know about invisibility, but I can be ready if something attacks us".*  


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 21|Fort +6 Ref +3 Will +8|HP: 45/46 
Perception +12, Initiative +2
Healer's Hand 3/5
Triage 3/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Stance: Armaments of the Empire

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h))

This is the tiniest mote of demonic energy. As far as I know it could be a permanent Unseen Servant spell carrying around an invisible orb to distract us. Adalbert grimaces. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Do we still have the amulet that lets people scry on us? Maybe that is linked to this whole charade somehow.

----------


## Erloas

"Have we tried just lighting the torch?"  Krusk says as he goes to remove the torch from the wall and take it to the fire to light it, and once looking at the fire "what do you make of this small spot in the middle of the fire?"  And moves the lit torch into that small spot.  If nothing seems to happen the now lit torch will be returned to the wall.

If the torch can't be removed from the wall he'll get one from someone or find something else to burn to light the torch on the wall.

----------


## u-b

The torch is easily removed from the wall. There is no irregularities or anomalies in the central fire now. It seems the only anomaly was caused by something that is now flying invisible all around the room trying and failing to find a way out or waiting for you to be gone. The torch lits. Krusk places it back in the holder. For some time nothing much seems to happen. Then you notice the large stone block _slowly_ going down into the floor.

*Spoiler*
Show

Like, _very slowly_. And Iris can see the aura observed notices it and positions itself near the tiny, but widening, gap...

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*As soon as the first tiny crack appears, Lizuga rushes over to look at it. She turns back to her comrades, pointing and smiling widely. _"I knew it! I KNEW there was a secret door here!"_. 


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 21|Fort +6 Ref +3 Will +8|HP: 45/46 
Perception +12, Initiative +2
Healer's Hand 3/5
Triage 3/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Stance: Armaments of the Empire

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

As the huge stone block starts moving with the torch lit on the wall Rakieth shakes his head. _"I had expected it to be more complex than that."_ Advancing carefully he peers down the corridor beyond the stone block, eyes and ears alert for any danger, the bow held taut in his hands watching the space he'll shift back into his stealthy stance and start sneaking down the corridor, a muttered _"At least there is a way out now..."_



*Spoiler:* 
Show



Perception (1d20+9)[*25*] + (1d6)[*3*]

HPs 33 / 33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +4 dodge = 24   Init +7 (+11)   Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Active Stances: Riven Hour Glass
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)

_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects
Bless +1 to hit +1 va fear 
Planar armament : ignore DR 5

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h))

A temple sealed for eons, and a tiny demonic presence wants to enter immediately? This can only end well, I harbor. Adalbert notices in the most sarcastic way possible. We should hurry along. I may be almost out of spells, but this sounds like something that we should at least see in time.

----------


## u-b

Accompanied by the invisible demonic thingie, you go down the steps of a long stairway of polished stone steps, where... well, let us say you see something contrary to your expectations. You see a dead end. Or an _apparent_ dead end, which, you suspect is more likely the case. The wall opposite the final step depicts a lascivious painting of a beautiful woman (you know the one), arms outstretched as if to welcome one into an embrace, lips twisted in a faintly cruel smile. A phrase in a Thassilonian is inscribed in gold across the top of the mural.

*Prostrate thyself and demonstrate proper devotion, my sweet slave, if you wish to enter my domain.*

*Spoiler*
Show

Contrary to tha mage's suggestion about "eons", Rakieth can see this is regularly and recently used (though "regularly" and "recently" might well be separated by those "eons"). The most wear is on the steps, as would be expected, and on the lower part of the mural, particularly the feet, which you might have to make sense of.

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h))

Now was not the time for false pride. Adalbert drops his crossbow and bows down to the statue, almost lying face down. [Thassilonian] Your obedient slaves require entry, Mistress! he says and beckons the others to follow his example.

----------


## u-b

...aaaand he's gone!

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*Lizuga spares a brief moment to turn to her companions, sigh deeply, and roll her eyes at Adalbert's risky behaviour. Then, she drops down prostrate and attemps to repeat the sounds she just heard: *untrained logistics* - (1d20+0)[*6*]. 


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 21|Fort +6 Ref +3 Will +8|HP: 45/46 
Perception +12, Initiative +2
Healer's Hand 3/5
Triage 3/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar, Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 12 or new save), Oaken Shield (Counter +4 AC), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other). Stance: Armaments of the Empire

----------


## Erloas

"Well here's hoping" Krusk says as he kneels down and kisses the feet as well.

----------


## u-b

Krusk is gone. Lizuga is not.

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

Rakieth watches as Lizuga stays and Krusk vanishes and drops to his knees beside Lizuga, _"Lets try together then..."_ he suggests and bows his head low to the ground and offers to repeat the same phrase Adalbert did, but this time in relatively fluent Thasilonian



*Spoiler:* 
Show




HPs 33 / 33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +4 dodge = 24   Init +7 (+11)   Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Active Stances: Riven Hour Glass
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)

_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects
Bless +1 to hit +1 va fear 
Planar armament : ignore DR 5

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

Iris also kneels warily and tries to repeat the phrase.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

trying to confirm if it is teleport....or something else....?
Spellcraft [roll1d20+4[/roll]





*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Iris of Shelyn*
Level 6 to do

----------


## u-b

Adalbert arrives on a stone platform that overlooks an enormous watery cavern, whose walls are covered by phosphorescent lichen that provides modest, yet eerie illumination. A carving of a leering demon extending a hand in greeting decorates the stone wall just to the north of the platform. A word has been carved into the stone wall just below the demonic carving. To the east and southeast is a full-blown waterfall with quite an ammount of water arriving here from somewhere higher up. To the southwest is another stone platform next to an immense red metal panel built into the wall, engraved with numerous scenes depicting a beutiful woman on a throne as numerous strange monsters bow before her. Two rowboats are dragged ashore about 75 feet to the west, not immediately reachable, though there is very little shore in there and it is right next to what seems to be a solid stone wall, so the purpose of stationing the boats there might be unclear... until you notice the third boat, this one floating about 150 yards west-southwest directed by the now-familiar demonic man, who is not actively rowing, but instead looking at you as the rest of your party arrive in ones and twos.

*Spoiler: Carving in Thassilonian*
Show

"Farewell"
*Spoiler: Map*
Show

You arrive at L1. The boats are where described, _not_ where depicted.

----------


## Erloas

"Could anyone tell if the small evil energy you were tracking was him and he just got through the wall faster, or if he's been out here a little bit trying to slow us down?" Krusk asks those with the magic to watch the energy move.
Then he moves to the edge of the platform and looks at the water, trying to judge how deep it is, and how much current there might be in the water.
(how high up is the platform from the water?)
(1d20+6)[*9*] perception

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h))

Gods damn it. Did i exchange the words enty for exit again? This looks like the exit to me. the halfling wonders loudly. He turns around back to check if there is a way back. At Krusk's command he concentrates on his demonic divination again. 

Anger boils up in the small man as he shouts at the fiendish male. By Calistria's poorest mistress. Is this freaking thing really just out for a chase now? Are you that desperate to get away, you pisspoor excuse for a demonic servant? Come here and face us like a man!

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

Rakieth staggers for a second as he appears in the next cave and then spies the demonic figure. Rather than shooting he offers a casual wave before he looks around for a clue, a magic recall button or any means that may suggest the boats can be retrieved 



*Spoiler:* 
Show


Search for anything on the platform (1d20+9)[*11*] + (1d6)[*2*]

HPs 33 / 33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +4 dodge = 24   Init +7 (+11)   Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Active Stances: Body of Night
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)

_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects
Planar armament : ignore DR 5

----------


## u-b

The stone platform is about a foot above the water, which seems to be not quite clear, but the bottom is still sort of visible, some 10 feet below the surface. There is definitely some current, directed away from the waterfall. There seems to be no "way" anywhere. There are three short coils of rope tied to three stone posts, but the other ends are not tied anywhere. There does not seem to be any tiny round demonic aura and the demon man is well out of range. At Adalbert's speech the demon man genuinely seems to take offense. Though, he does not seem to come anywhere. *"Like a what? Maybe you instead come here to fight like a shrimp? A much wiser idea!"*

----------


## Erloas

"I'm not sure if we have much of a choice but to have someone swim over to the boats and bring one back.  I have a feeling he" gesturing to the demon "isn't going to make that a simple task.  Right now I think he's too far away for us to do much, but if someone has something that can get to him that far away maybe we can force him to move on, or at least keep him from causing problems for whomever swims for the boats.  I've got 50ft of rope on me, and I will make the swim unless someone has a better idea or magic that can help."

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

Rakiethl nods to Kursk. _Id tie the rope to something solid as well to help anchor you. I can cover you with my bow whilst you swim and will keep an eye on our cowardly winged friend over there._ he adds nodding to the retreating boat.

Scanning the waters surface he nods, _I have seen no sign of movement so there may be little living to bother you._



*Spoiler:* 
Show



HPs 33 / 33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +4 dodge = 24   Init +7 (+11)   Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Active Stances: Body of Night
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)

_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects
Planar armament : ignore DR 5

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*Lizuga  briefly considers the situation, relieved that someone else is willing to go into the water. She makes sure that Iris and Rakieth's bows are blessed to penetrate fiendish hides, just in case. 


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 21|Fort +6 Ref +3 Will +8|HP: 45/46 
Perception +12, Initiative +2
Healer's Hand 3/6
Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar (boost), Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 16 or new save), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other), Goring Strike (strike 15' line, +2d6 damage, fort 17 or bleed 1d4). Stance: Armaments of the Empire

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h))

The halfling hastily tears a page out of his travelling journal. Fearing the wet ink would smear he scratches the words. 

HELP US! A TINY HALFLING FRIEND! 

only a paper and binds it onto the bird's leg with a few pieces of his donkey brush. Adalbert sends out his little bird to scout. Tell me if there is something out there, little one. If you can find the witches hut, give her this! he asks it as the Thrush flies away, giving the demon a wide berth. 

The wizard then responds to the antagonizing demon. Insulting my height, are we? Creativity is not the strong suit of boot lickers of dead queens, is it? I bet you pleasure yourself at night thinking about your queen's massive phallus penetrating your backside!

----------


## u-b

The demon man seems pretty much infuriated by the halfling's remark and by the fact that he just cannot make the little prat shut up. He does not do anything suicidal, though. Eventually, he composes an answer. *"Do not project your pleasures on me, that would do you no good, though if you beg good enough I might deliver you the massive phallus penetration. That would be later, as for now I have another catch to play with."* By then, Krusk has made about 50 feet between the platform and the beach (there is another ~25 feet along the beach to the boats) and is about to get ashore... The demon man stands on a knee in the small rocky boat... and disappears... and reappears behind the small boats 35 feet from Krusk...

*Spoiler*
Show

He is about 85 feet from he party and has cover.
Krusk is prone in the shallow water, move action to stand up, move action to get completely ashore through difficult "terrain" and Krusk is still tied to the rope.


*=> Party*

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

"Stand down!" shouts Iris, "Stand down or we'll put you down!"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

readied attack (if possible)
otherwise just get ready to shoot/cast if anything fishy goes on





*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Iris of Shelyn*
Level 6 to do

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

Rakieth joins his voice to Iris's, *"STand down, stay clear of our friend or we'll put a brace of arrows through you."* He sneers in disgust at this creature that has been plaguing them as he holds the bow at full stretch waiting to release. 



*Spoiler:* 
Show



Ready an attack (Iron fang strike) (1d20+7)[*20*] dam (3d6+1)[*9*] ignore DR


HPs 33 / 33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +4 dodge = 24   Init +7 (+11)   Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Active Stances: Body of Night
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)

_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects
Planar armament : ignore DR 5

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h))

He drops his bag, and climbs down the rope. as he climbs, he shouts: Say that to my face you refuse gargling boot-licker!

----------


## u-b

Krusk gets out of the water with his handaxe in hand. Meanwhile, the demon addresses him from behind the boats: *"Oh, boy, why don't you stop blindly following that bitch of yours and instead negotiate an arrangement that you can survive?"* Two arrows fly in Krusk's and demon's general direction, one landing in the sand and the other in the boat the demon was hiding behind.

*Spoiler*
Show

Was sort of busy AND waiting for Erloas to post here, but moving on...

Iris AoO: (1d20+8)[13] for (1d8+3)[7]

Krusk: suggestion DC 18 (saved at +2 if Krusk is internally oposed to calling Lizuga a "bitch"; another +2 if he feels overly confident, but sort of alone and with the armor off... probably not)

*=> Party (everyone, any order)*

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

Rakieth looks to the others, _"Don't let his jibes bother you, words won't bother you"_ before he lets fly again with an arrow, this time at the demon's eyes while sneering in his vague direction. 




*Spoiler:* 
Show



Sight piercing fang (1d20+9)[*12*] dam [roll3d6+1[/roll] -2 AC for 3 rounds and DC 16 or blind 1 minute 

HPs 33 / 33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +4 dodge = 24   Init +7 (+11)   Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Active Stances: Body of Night
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)

_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects
Planar armament : ignore DR 5

----------


## Erloas

Moving up a bit towards the wall and boat Krusk responds with "You were not interested in negotiating just a little while ago.  What do you propose?"

----------


## u-b

*"Oh, really? When that bitch of yours said she won't listen to reason?"* Then more arrows come the demonic man's way, one of them hitting him in the shoulder. He curses. *"I propose you send a delegate, other than her, to chat with the real Runalord Sorshen and try to get a better deal than her troops slaughtering everyone. And I suggest you take this offer and whatever the real offer she will be proposing."* Then he gets down fully behind the boat to avoid getting shot anymore.

*Spoiler*
Show

Iris: (1d20+6)[11] for (1d8+3)[4]
Iris: (1d20+6)[25] for (1d8+3)[6]

Krusk is to save again. I thinks the new offer is vaguely reasonable, so Krusk saves at +0..+4, depending on how _you_ judge the odds.

The demonic man is prone behind total cover.

----------


## Erloas

"Where might I find her to talk then? And how do I approach so that she doesn't just have more of her people attack me the moment that I show up to talk?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



(1d20+7)[*13*] will vs suggestion

----------


## u-b

*"I say we take the boat and you will be with me. I will explain the situation. She's angry at her for stealing the body, but you should be fine. And she's not the kind to kill people on sight or at random, trust me, I've seen all of it. Let's depart right away, the sooner we start, the sooner we finish..."*

*Spoiler*
Show

And somewhere about now Adalbert might be getting ashore. Also, everyone else can have two rounds worth of actions since the demon is down behind the boat.

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*_"Drying out the padding. Drying out my clothes. Drying myself, for that matter. Cleaning, drying and re-oiling all the metal"_... *"Well, come on you lazy girl"*, Lizuga mutters to herself. She shrugs off her backpack, and start wading into the water, pulling herself along on the rope. 


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 21|Fort +6 Ref +3 Will +8|HP: 45/46 
Perception +12, Initiative +2
Healer's Hand 3/6
Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar (boost), Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 16 or new save), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other), Goring Strike (strike 15' line, +2d6 damage, fort 17 or bleed 1d4). Stance: Armaments of the Empire

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h))

Adalbert tries to calm the rage he feels. This cult killed half their group and humiliated them. But this was the way forward. Plus the mage needed a break, his magic was either already spent or focussed on the wrong magicks. They had little ways to harm the demonic ferryman. Plus the resolute Krusk suddenly agreed, so there is either truth behind his words or there was an enchantment to sit out on.

Say we agree to your terms. Say we meet your demonic queen. What do we have to gain from it? How can we guarantee your words are true? You need us for something. And if that something is "not killing you", then we are all ear. But you must promise us that there will come no harm to our friend. Stolen body or not. Her temple guards murdered her, as such it is her right for replacement.

----------


## u-b

Adalbert tries to negotiate. The demon man seems to be fairly open at first. *"Well, getting out of here in one part... or, well, in as many parts as you currently are, should be enough of a gain. No guarantees, though, she's the boss. We need you not to waste any more of our resources, that we certainly do..."* Then he pauses to hear Lizuga out. *"Oh, damn it, it's getting too crowded. Know what, be on the boat, I'll catch you!"* And he's out. You cannot sense where he's in.

You can handle the boats with no problem (you will need both to fit all of you). Krusk is still persuaded the demon man's suggestion is reasonable, but can probably be persuaded otherwise (he _is_ reasonable).

Everything the swimmers have is drenched. The Thassilonian writings are fine. Anything else might be less so.

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

At the conversations Rakieth waits with bow drawn until the agreement is struck that they will accompany this demon to see their mistress. As the boats come back ad he hops in he leas into Lizuga, whispering to her _"Don't worry Lizuga, we won't be agreeing to any deal that results in you giving up that body. No-one would want that."_

Sitting in the boat he makes sure to sit slightly away from his soggier comrades to keep himself dry





*Spoiler:* 
Show




HPs 33 / 33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +4 dodge = 24   Init +7 (+11)   Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Active Stances: Body of Night
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)

_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects
Planar armament : ignore DR 5

----------


## Erloas

As the demon disappears Krusk turns to Adalbert and says "Well I guess we try the diplomatic approach.  Lets get the boats in the water and pick up the others."  He ties the rope to the first boat and waits for Adalbert to get in, then gets in the other boat and paddles back to the dock, where he squeezes as much water out of his clothes as he can before he starts putting his armor back on.

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h))

Dragging himself into the boat, he looks onto his bag, horrified. Oh my god. Everything is RUINED! I knew I should have left the academic field of the arcane. He does not even react to the discussion of landing on the shore at first.

Yes, and land us somewhere where I can dry this. He continues with chanting his simplest magic trick to dry his bag and its contents.

*Spoiler*
Show

Prestidigitation to dry the bag and its contents.

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

Iris keeps a wary eye on the situation as Krusk, Lizuga and Adalbert return with the boats. She offers a hand, helping everyone to arrange themselves and get their gear in order and offering an empathetic shrug at Adalbert's distress. 

She casts her eye over the boats, looking for any tell-tale signs that they might have been used recently, and by whom. 

*Spoiler: checks for tracks*
Show

Survival (1d20+13)[*19*] - check for tracks/ signs of passage/ usage within the interior of the boats

 



*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

*Iris of Shelyn*
Level 6 to do

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*Lizuga scowls at the feeling of wet clothes and padding, and squeezes out what she can without removing her armor. Then, she sighs deeply. *"I still don't think the woman of the house is home. I think that unpleasant man is in thrall to...an image, of some sort"*... [B]


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 21|Fort +6 Ref +3 Will +8|HP: 45/46 
Perception +12, Initiative +2
Healer's Hand 3/6
Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar (boost), Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 16 or new save), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other), Goring Strike (strike 15' line, +2d6 damage, fort 17 or bleed 1d4). Stance: Armaments of the Empire

----------


## u-b

You get the boats and everyone back to the dock. The third boat, seemingly empty, slowly drifts to south-west. Adalbert starts to get his bag's contents dry ASAP. It takes some time. After he does all he possibly could, he checks it for water damage. The old Thassilonian writings are surprisingly fine. His own spellbook though... every page is a mix of what was formerly on the left page and what was on the right page with the page's original content having some precedence, but it's just too bad. Adalbert is not even sure it's _safe_ anymore...

Iris checks the boat. There seem to be scratches by some metallic(?) equipment(?) and some drops and smudges of dried _non_-ancient blood, but no other signs of recent use. The boats themselves seem indeterminately old, but maybe protected by magic or something...

*Spoiler*
Show

I don't think Adalbert went swimming with his big collection of books, so just his spellbook and journal? Mechanically, it would be as follows (either one, choose when preparing the spells):
1. Spend 1 hour per page and a spell slot per spell to review the text and try it out. Spend normal gp per page to rewrite it elsewhere. Each spell has 60% of turning out legible and good.
2. Try to prepare spells as is. Take x4 time. Have 50% of all prepared spells fail (10% of that - critically). The result is per spell, not per spell slot (write it down and re-use for this spell).
3. Try to prepare spells as is. Have 60% of all prepared spells fail (20% of that - critically). This result is per spell, not per spell slot (write it down and re-use for this spell). On top of that, each spell slot has 20% chance to fail (10% - critically).

----------


## Erloas

"*Well at least there really only seems to be one way to go, so we shouldn't get lost, though it also makes it really easy to be ambushed.  I will be in the lead boat, just in case.  What is our plan, other than the obvious of negotiating a non-bloody end to this?  We can't let them take Lizuga for sure, and maybe we could try to compensate them for, uh, using the body, even though it was not directly our doing, but we clearly can't give it back at this point.*" Krusk asks the others as he gets his stuff ready and into one of the boats.

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*Still sopping wet, lizuga takes the oars and starts rowing, bypassing the other dock. As they approach their destination, she leans in to whisper to Rakieth. _"Whatever happens next, I think you should follow your own instincts, not necessarily follow my lead, or Adalbert's. We might need your perspective"._ 


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 21|Fort +6 Ref +3 Will +8|HP: 45/46 
Perception +12, Initiative +2
Healer's Hand 3/6
Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar (boost), Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 16 or new save), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other), Goring Strike (strike 15' line, +2d6 damage, fort 17 or bleed 1d4). Stance: Armaments of the Empire

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*


As he listens to the others he looks to Lizuga and offers a shake of his head. _"The body seems to pretty to give back now. Especially as they will be unlikely to have your old one in a suitable condition."_  Nodding to the south west passage he suggests _"It was the way suggested, but expect a trap and be ready to defend ourselves. this place has already cost several of your friends' their lives, it would be a shame if it added our names to that list."_




*Spoiler:* 
Show




HPs 33 / 33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +4 dodge = 24   Init +7 (+11)   Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Active Stances: Body of Night
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)

_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects
Planar armament : ignore DR 5

----------


## u-b

You navigate the underground waterway. It narrows down to something like a dark tunnel, about thirty feet wide with the ceiling some thirty feet above. Numerous ledges line the walls at varying heights. Several of these ledges contain manacled humanoid bodies. The remains are in advanced stages of decomposition, and in many cases are no more than skeletons. Then you discover that the dead bodies are not the only thing that is of note in the tunnel as two large bat-like things swoop at your boats from two of the ledges...


*Spoiler: Decide on any and all readied actions, then read on*
Show

...then gain a bit of height and fly past.
*Spoiler*
Show

Any knowledges or actions?

*=> Party?*

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h))

The halfling mage tries to ready a blast of ice-fire as the beasts fly by, but he is stopped by visions of Lizuga being destroyed. Was it again? Or was it just memory? The halfling was unsure. He stumbles and slows as the bats fly by. Adalbert ducks from an inevitable attack and is surprised not to find anyone bitten. If they are not attacking us, they are fleeing. We should prepare ourselves.

*Spoiler*
Show

Adalbert would prepare a Ray of Frost (dealing Fire damage) but his oracle curse prevents action in the surprise round and has him staggered the turn after. I roleplay this as taking a second to think, then another to slowly turn and gather his thoughts again.

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*


Rakieth ducks as the beasts flap past, a snarled, _"Vile beasts, what manner of savagery is filling this place"_ as he levels his bow pointing at the bats as they flap past. He holds his bow, readying a shot of they circle back. _"Row faster, get to the docks and we can get into cover and then lets see how they fare when we aren't in the open"_



*Spoiler:* 
Show



Know (religion) (1d20+8)[*20*] + (1d6)[*3*]

HPs 33 / 33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +4 dodge = 24   Init +7 (+11)   Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Active Stances: Body of Night
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)

_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects
Planar armament : ignore DR 5

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*Lizuga spares a quick glance for her comrades, assuring herself that everyone is healthy and hale, then redoubles her effort on the oars.


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 21|Fort +6 Ref +3 Will +8|HP: 45/46 
Perception +12, Initiative +2
Healer's Hand 3/6
Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar (boost), Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 16 or new save), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other), Goring Strike (strike 15' line, +2d6 damage, fort 17 or bleed 1d4). Stance: Armaments of the Empire

----------


## Erloas

As the winged beasts fly over Krusk makes sure his sword is in a spot he can easily grab from his seat.  "Are they smart enough to scout and try to come back from behind us?  I doubt they are putting people in manacles so something else must be around too.  I'll focus on rowing, you keep an eye out for them or whatever else might be about" Krusk says, as he puts more effort into rowing, trying to keep up his position in front of the boat Lizuga was paddling.

----------


## u-b

The creatures fly around in circles, but no longer pass any closer than they have to, given the width of the cave. Soon you see the cave widening to the "north" into a large and well-illuminated area. The flying things do not go there and instead leave you be and perch on two last ledges. The illumination of the enormous underground lake you are entering comes from phosphorescent lichen and fungus cling to the stalactites above, reflected by the waters below to make the walls of the cave dance with a pearlescent shimmer. You are welcomed by the voices in your heads, suggesting you to proceed to the beach to your right, dress your best according to your position as visitors, which means no weapons, no armor and no magic gear, then await the summons.

*Spoiler*
Show

Do you want to continue through the lake to the beach?

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*"Oh, begone with you, ghost voices. I didn't exactly bring a ball gown here, now did I?", Lizuga snaps out loudly, clearly irritated as she keeps rowing for the beach.


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 21|Fort +6 Ref +3 Will +8|HP: 45/46 
Perception +12, Initiative +2
Healer's Hand 3/6
Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar (boost), Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 16 or new save), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other), Goring Strike (strike 15' line, +2d6 damage, fort 17 or bleed 1d4). Stance: Armaments of the Empire

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

Rakieth keeps his bow free and watches the flying beasts carefully. _"I do not trust them. or these voices"_ he mutters to the others. THen at Lizuga's question he nods, _"Yes, if you don't mind, I 'll feel better once we reach a beach and get something solid under our feet. Although I expect there will be something unpleasant on the beach given the nature of the rest of this place."_ he follows up, muttering under his breath, _"THere better be  some good relics in here."_
That done he scans the beach and waits till he can hop out of the boat



*Spoiler:* 
Show




HPs 33 / 33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +4 dodge = 24   Init +7 (+11)   Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Active Stances: Body of Night
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)

_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects
Planar armament : ignore DR 5

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

Iris simply lets out a low grumble as she concentrates on the voice in her head trying to get a gauge on it.

*Spoiler: sense motive*
Show

Sense Motive (1d20+13)[*31*] - looking for any implicit threat, signs of bluffing and overall confidence. Is it the demon-man who is speaking telepathically to us, or are we unsure?

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h))

And why don't we just dress ourselves WITHOUT our trousers, as to make the upcoming rectal humiliation easier on the fabrics of our clothes? If you are such a powerful sorceress, there is little reason we need to remove our armor. I shall agree to your other terms, Sorshen.

Adalbert drops his wet backpack and with a few cantrips he dries himself and the others before enchanting his pipe with a light spell.

----------


## u-b

The voices seem pre-recorded and they don't change in the slightest to react to your responses. Iris can tell the phrasing is very well thought out and even augmented by magic. Not the demon-man, that's for sure, though the general principle is, of course, the same. By the time you land of the beach, the voices have faded, but the possibility to do as suggested obviously remains...

The beach is brightly enough illuminated by the large amounts of lichen on this caves walls here. Two other rowboats are beached on this sandy shore. Two dry tunnels head off to the east, while to the west the waters of the lake widen into a much larger cavern.

*Spoiler*
Show


Everyone roll Will DC 14 vs Suggestion. You land at L7.

----------


## Erloas

"Hmm, so the voice seems to be a magical recording of some type?  If the original builder isn't here, which given the age is likely, they at least still have some form of power around.  They will clearly know we're coming, and have a pretty good idea of what we're capable of, but this area doesn't look like that many people have been around lately.  Can you make out any tracks and how many of what may have made them going down each tunnel?"  Krusk asks as he goes to check the condition of the other boats and if it looks like they've been there long.

(1d20+6)[*9*] perception

----------


## u-b

The boats seem to be getting some regular use, and the beach here, without rain and meaningful waves, is all covered by footprints, but Krusk does not seem to be able to make any sense of this other than "people be here and use the boats".

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

Iris shrugs out of her backpack and places it in the base of the boat, together with her bow and aspergillum. She starts fossicking through the pack, searching for her spare (and more importantly, clean) clothing, She tries as best she can to do a quick change, anxious that the anticipated host may arrive and catch her unpresentable.

"I mean, that's a reasonable request. We don't want to cause offence if there is a chance they can aid us."

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h))

Oh for Shelyn's sake, we are not here for a beauty contest. Adalbert admonishes Iris. Like a magical butler he just dries and cleans her soiled clothes with the tap of a finger. Off we go. But this time I am not taking point. If she wants anyone, it would be Lizuga, so Krusk? Rakieth? Go on ahead.

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

Rakeith happily hops out of the boat onto the beach with a low crunch of gravel. _"Well I'm glad we are here, although Iris"_ he adds looking at the young woman, _"it seems a strange time to change for a party"_. At Adalbert's words he nods, _"Give me a moment"_ he adds as he scans the beach and the cave they are in, taking advantage of his sharp eyes that can see well in the dim and the darkness.

Once the beach is searched and heads to the nearest cave, bow in hand as he hugs the walls, moving carefully to almost become part of the walls as he uses the stealth of the steel serpents' training.




*Spoiler:* 
Show



Perception around the beach and boats (1d20+12)[*22*] + (1d6)[*6*]
Stealth into the nearest of the caves (1d20+27)[*47*]
Perception into the caves (1d20+12)[*24*] + (1d6)[*4*]

HPs 33 / 33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +4 dodge = 24   Init +7 (+11)   Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Active Stances: Body of Night
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)

_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects
Planar armament : ignore DR 5

----------


## u-b

Looking at the beach and the boats, Rakeith can make good sense of the following facts. First, the boats are regularly used, including being used for fishing, as there are some fresh-ish fish scales here and there and some residual smell of fish. Second, the boats are regularly approached along the beach from, well, a solid cave wall in the northernmost part of the beach. It does not take a genius to conclude there is a secret door there and Rakeith can propose more than one way of how it possibly could be activated, but refrains from trying any of them at the moment, until he receives a nod.

*Spoiler*
Show

I can proceed with the part in the caves if you don't want to try secret door right away.

----------


## Erloas

"A secret door?  Good thing you're not relying on me to find things, I didn't notice anything.  Did any of the tracks seem like they came from our demon friend?  So it looks like the majority of travel is coming from the secret door, so I think we should check the caves first.  I think if I've got my bearings straight, we came around this part of the cave, so there can't be too much space in these cave paths.  Let's check them first.  Let's set up one of the boats against the door, so if anyone opens it, it will fall and hopefully make enough noise that we can hear it.  Anyone have any spare pans or similar we can stick on top for more a better clang if they fall?"  Krusk comments, then starts to move the closest boat against the door and one done will head to the cave along the back wall.

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h))

Secret door could mean trapped, and we took an icy bolt to the face today. After you then.

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

Rakieth grins as he finds the door and then with the stave of his bow draws a rough semi circle in the sand to mark its location. At Adalbert's words he nods. _"I agree, let us clear the caves before we head into the door. We don't want another chilling encounter."_ he adds dryly. 

he heads to the cave, merging with cave wall.





*Spoiler:* 
Show



Perception around the beach and boats [roll0] + [roll1]
Stealth into the nearest of the caves [roll2]
Perception into the caves [roll3] + [roll4]

HPs 33 / 33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +4 dodge = 24   Init +7 (+11)   Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Active Stances: Body of Night
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)

_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects
Planar armament : ignore DR 5

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu**"Iris, stop this foolishness"*. Lizuga plants herself right in front of Iris. Wide stance, hands on her hips, chin jutting out; like her mother always did when facing down her father. *"Look at me, Iris. I know the voices are talking to you, but *I* am right here, and *I* am telling you to get your armor on and your weapons out"*. She stares at Iris, grabbing her chin when she tries to maintain eye contact. Nostrils flaring. 

_If Iris doesn't snap out of it, Lizuga is going to pick up her weapons and armor, and follow Rakieth._ 


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 21|Fort +6 Ref +3 Will +8|HP: 45/46 
Perception +12, Initiative +2
Healer's Hand 3/6
Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar (boost), Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 16 or new save), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other), Goring Strike (strike 15' line, +2d6 damage, fort 17 or bleed 1d4). Stance: Armaments of the Empire

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

"I really think we should wait here. They are obviously expecting us, and are giving us a little time to prepare. I know we need to be wary, but if we continue on we might miss this opportunity."

She steps out of the boat onto the beach and flattens out any last creases "Thank you Master Adalbert. Do you think you might...assist the others as well?"

----------


## u-b

You drag a boat against wherever you think the secret door is. While Lizuga and Iris are still arguing, Rakieth effectively disappears to check the nearest cave. Since he helped to move the boat, the nearest cave is the northernmost one, whatever difference that is going to make. The cave is not illuminated and is gerring darker the firther Rakieth moves in, but that does not prevent the elf from seeing stuff. Or hearing stuff, for that matter.

*Spoiler: Rakieth*
Show

You see three berely dressed female bodies lying face down in the pool of water that is about 5 feet deep. They seem to have been physically well-fit, but then got themselves badly wounded all over, with no particular wound seeming very deep or lethal all by itself. There are three tiny dog-faced lobster-claw-handed... _evil fey(?)_ ...arguing about something in a language Rakieth does not understand. Each one is standing on one dead female body and each seems to point at two others and at the water-filled passage to the west.

_(you are north of L8, where the action is; they don't seem to have noticed you)_

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*


Rakieth looks at the beasts and wonders what they are briefly, before ghosting back to the others, thn he emerges and spies the arguing on the beach. Cutting through the others he blurts out a _"Quiet. All of you, therea re three bodies, woman by the look of them in the cave with little claw faced beasts about to eat them. Grab your weapons and we can take them by surprise."_ 




*Spoiler:* 
Show



Knowledge for the monsters (1d20)[*20*]+(1d6)[*1*] + 8 (if Nature/Religion) +9 if dungeoneernig +11 if arcana


HPs 33 / 33   Saves +2/8/4 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +4 dodge = 24   Init +7 (+11)   Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Active Stances: Body of Night
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Flash kick (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)

_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects
Planar armament : ignore DR 5

[/QUOTE]

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*With a final glance over her should at Iris, Lizuga readies her weapons and follows Rakieth. With ox-like grace and poise! *stealth* - (1d20-6)[*-5*]


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 21|Fort +6 Ref +3 Will +8|HP: 45/46 
Perception +12, Initiative +2
Healer's Hand 3/6
Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar (boost), Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 16 or new save), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other), Goring Strike (strike 15' line, +2d6 damage, fort 17 or bleed 1d4). Stance: Armaments of the Empire

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h))

Adalbert shakes his head. Their appearance is their own. They are dry enough to be presentable, but we should go as a group. It is impolite to wander off in small groups when you are invited. Further down the line, the mage whispers to Lizuga. _No sense yelling against a magical compulsion. Even less sense yelling against a stubborn faithful. Sublety will be key here._ He of course hopes Iris is swayed.

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*


Rakieth shakes his head at the commotion between Iris and Krusk and looks at Adalbert and Lizuga, _"A strange compulsion, but one that I hope will fade soon enough. Now folow quietly"_ he adds a look of amusement as Lizuga bangs and clatters in her steel. he will head down the passageway back towards the savage looking fey creatures, when he close ejough to see one he will take careful aim with the bow, letting his companions also take stock, before launching an arrow at the nearest one from the shadows. 



*Spoiler:* 
Show



Sneak back down the passageway to get within 30ft  stealth (1d20+23)[*40*]
Init when its needed (1d20+7)[*26*]
Surprise round: Shoot the Fey (1d20+13)[*24*] dam (1d6+1)[*3*] + (3d6)[*9*]


HPs 40 / 40   Saves +3/9/5 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +4 dodge = 24   Init +7 (+11)   Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Active Stances: Body of Night
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)
Broken Blade strike (strike)

_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects
Planar armament : ignore DR 5

----------


## u-b

Rakieth advances to ambush the gremlins. Some non-trivial distance behind him, there is a lot of clanking noise. Lizuga. When Rakieth is back to where he's last seen the gremlins, he sees only one. Peering straight past him at the clanking that comes. Apparently the gremlin does not see Rakieth. Not wasting time wondering where the rest of them went, Rakieth lets fly an arrow. It hits the fey in the chest. The fey falls from the corpse into the water. And does not move after that.

*Spoiler: Rakieth*
Show

You have succeeded at your knowledge check, so that was one Cold Iron arrow.

----------


## Erloas

Seeing Rakieth with his bow in hand, Krusk takes his out as well, sword sheathed, and follows into the cave.  With little hope of stealth, he lets Adalbert and Iris go first.  He watches as the one falls dead, looking for the others.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


assuming Iris goes in, if not he'll just follow Lizuga

(1d20+6)[*11*] Perception (darkvision 60ft)
(1d20-3)[*5*] Stealth

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

Rakieth darts forward, bow in hand and another arrow nocked as the fey falls backwards and stops by the dead bodies crouching slightly and spinning scanning for the other two fey. Looking back at Lizuga and Krusk coming with weapons drawn he nods at the dead fey. _"There were two more so keeps weapons out and eyes sharp."_



*Spoiler:* 
Show



Perception (1d20+9)[*21*]+(1d6)[*2*]

HPs 40 / 40   Saves +3/9/5 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +4 dodge = 24   Init +7 (+11)   Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Active Stances: Body of Night
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)
Broken Blade strike (strike)

_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects
Planar armament : ignore DR 5

----------


## u-b

Rakieth, standing ankle-deep in the water [of L8] hears some high-pitched... cursing(?) in a language he does not understand. It seems to be coming both ways from the "west" [from L9], but a bit louder the wet way. There seem to be more then one voice, so seem to be them? At least, Rakieth does not see them in _here_.

*Spoiler*
Show

For the record, L9 is also quite dark.

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*"Flame On!". With her hammer covered in flames, Lizuga strides into the cave, looking around for the supposed enemies. 

Enemies of the Empiure stance to gain Flaming. Standard action to active it. Perception check (1d20+12)[*28*]


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 21|Fort +6 Ref +3 Will +8|HP: 45/46 
Perception +12, Initiative +2
Healer's Hand 3/6
Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar (boost), Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 16 or new save), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other), Goring Strike (strike 15' line, +2d6 damage, fort 17 or bleed 1d4). Stance: Armaments of the Empire

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

Standing over the body Rakieth looks up as Lizuga strides into the room. he nods towards the source of the noise and splashing. _"Lets split up, you go that way (the wet way) and I'll circle around (via L8)"_. If Lizuga agrees he'll start padding quietly around to the west with his bow raised and an arrow nocked.  




*Spoiler:* 
Show




HPs 40 / 40   Saves +3/9/5 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +4 dodge = 24   Init +7 (+11)   Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Active Stances: Body of Night
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)
Broken Blade strike (strike)

_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects
Planar armament : ignore DR 5

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h))

The halfling pulls up his loose sleeves revealing a tattoo in the form of a candle. Even as he bends his arm and his fingers produce magical markings, the weak halfling does not seem to be very muscular. The brutish tattoo however glows and some flying light, akin to a will-o-wisp appears in front of Lizuga. If we throw sublety out of the window, we may as well enjoy a few dozen feet sight more than this. Remind to learn a spell that emulates orcish darkvision.

----------


## u-b

The three of you go two different ways while the two of you mostly follow to try talking you out of this whole deviation from The Best Course Of Action. They don't have much success at the moment, so you go forward and see...

*Spoiler: Rakieth and Lizuga*
Show

...two tiny canine-faced lobster-clawed guys taking cover from approaching Lizuga behind two seemingly-fresh moderately-mutilated female corpses... that they were trying to transport east along the passage? They seem to have all attention focused east and don't notice Rakieth at the moment.

_A normal round and you have the initiative, though they seem to be ready for Lizuga to do stuff._
*Spoiler*
Show



Lizuga also has another light, centered on her, that sort of still covers Krusk and Iris.

*=> Party*

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*Lizuga sees the crabby creatures and rushes at them, screaming a high, ululating battle cry. But the sand underneath her feet saps her momentum, and her thrust is far slower than expected. 

_Move to BP42. Swift: Encouraging Roar. Standard: Goring Strike hitting AC 13 against both enemies.
_


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 21|Fort +6 Ref +3 Will +8|HP: 45/46 
Perception +12, Initiative +2
Healer's Hand 3/6
Triage 4/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar (boost), Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 16 or new save), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other), Goring Strike (strike 15' line, +2d6 damage, fort 17 or bleed 1d4). Stance: Armaments of the Empire

----------


## u-b

The creatures seem to have clearly expected something of the sort as just the moment Lizuga attacks they dive underwater and quickly swim west...

*Spoiler*
Show

They swin 30 feet east as their readied actions and are now in BH41, BI41. No AoOs from Lizuga because they have cover behind those bodies and then under the water. They still haven't noticed Rakieth.

*=> Party (except for Lizuga)*

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

Reluctantly Iris follows, observing the bodies (human and otherwise) in the first water-logged room. Anxious to get back to the beach she nevertheless ponders to herself _were these the ones we were awaiting?_.

With Lizuga splashing noisily ahead she circles in the other direction lurking well behind Rakeith to cover him with her bow at the ready.

----------


## Erloas

Hearing Lizuga yell and run forward with her hammer, Krusk drops his bow on the beach and runs forward, drawing his sword and looking for whatever she saw. Trying to stay shallow enough in the water to not have to swim if possible.

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

Rakieth sees the pair of them and hears Lizugas roar as she spies them and darts forward in the shadows leaping forward in a brutal display of whirling spinning kicks. 




*Spoiler:* 
Show



Move with jumping flying kick to clear some of the water Acro (1d20+14)[*31*]
Broken blade strike (3 attacks at -2, +3d6 dam, from stance +4 to hit FF and +3d6 sneak)

Atk 1 (1d20+11)[*23*] dam (1d8+3)[*4*] + (3d6)[*7*] strike + (3d6)[*9*] sneak
Atk 2 (1d20+11)[*24*] dam (1d8+3)[*9*] + (3d6)[*13*] strike + (3d6)[*9*] sneak
Atk 3 (1d20+11)[*28*] dam (1d8+3)[*8*] + (3d6)[*10*] strike + (3d6)[*16*] sneak

+2 hit/dam if Lions roar applies 

HPs 40 / 40   Saves +3/9/5 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +4 dodge = 24   Init +7 (+11)   Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Active Stances: Body of Night
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)
Broken Blade strike (strike)

_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects
Planar armament : ignore DR 5

----------


## u-b

Rakieth hears himself followed, at a distance, by the rest of his team as he catches up with the gremlins and kills them both. He immediately sees more of their sort in the next water-filled section of the caves. But there is more than that. There is an oval sand island protruding in the center, with a single stone post, tied to which is a barely-dressed woman with a face full of old scars and the rest of the body full of new shallow flesh wounds. In front of her, and looking straight at Rakieth, is a hunch-backed humanoid woman with wet loose algae-colored skin holding a bloodied spear. The woman tied to the post shouts *"Kill the hag! She's..."* and is promptly whacked on the head by the spearshaft. The hag, after knocking her captive out, turns her attention back to Rakieth. *"Really?"*


*Spoiler*
Show


Most of you don't see most of the scene, at least from the start. Count any water-filled square more then 10 feet from any sand as difficult terrain because of the depth there. Rock is not sand.




> As a sound effect, it makes sense to me that it would be a spread, which would give rakieth +2 [morale] to atk and dam for one round.


Yep.

*=> Party (and Adalbert might have moved last turn)*

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h))

Hearing Lizuga bark her war cry did not fill Adalbert with happiness. He advances to the situation and sees a hag killing an innocent person. The halfling invokes his illusory magic and vanishes. Distract them, I will help the hostage.

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+27)[*30*] +20 from Invisibility, -5 from moving faster than half speed (does moving full speed count as -10? the stealth page is unclear because I cannot run in difficult terrain; or does the difficult terrain negate the penalty since I cannot move more than 15 ft per move?). I try to move to BG40.

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

"By the grace of Shelyn, you are _ugly!_". Iris can't hold back her discriminations. Taking aim past Rakeith, she lets fly a couple of arrows through the opening trying to distract or drive the horrid and ugly hag away from the abused captive. 

*Spoiler: actions*
Show

Delay action until after other party members in case anyone wants to chit-chat, then:

*Full:* longbow (1d20+6)[*7*] (+3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon, -2 Rapid Shot) damage (1d8+3)[*8*]
longbow (1d20+6)[*25*] (+3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon, -2 Rapid Shot) damage (1d8+3)[*5*]

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*Lizuga looks out across the waist deep water and sighs deeply. It's going to be a long maintenance session later. Then, in a spray of water, she plows through, undeterred, pausing briefly to bless Rakieth. 

_Full round action and two uses of Triage to move twice speed, ignoring difficult terrain, to BH40. Rakieth gets Fast Healing 4 for 1 minute
_


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 21|Fort +6 Ref +3 Will +8|HP: 45/46 
Perception +12, Initiative +2
Healer's Hand 3/6
Triage 2/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar (boost), Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 16 or new save), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other), Goring Strike (strike 15' line, +2d6 damage, fort 17 or bleed 1d4). Stance: Armaments of the Empire

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

Rakeith looks at the disgusting hag and then at the poor woman tied to the post. a grimace and a  muttered _"A poor choice, but the lady did ask nicely..."_ as he stands in the opening and noks an arrow to the bow launching the shaft at the hag's eyes before wading some 20ft forward through the waist deep water. Bellowing, _"From onto me."_ to the others, and grinning at Lizuga as she passes by patting him on the shoulder. 



*Spoiler:* 
Show



Swift: Change stance to Riven  hour glass
Standard: Sight piercing fang strike with bow at Hag (1d20+9)[*14*] dam (3d6+1)[*13*]
   * Ref DC 16 or Blind for  1 minute
   * Steel serpent style: -2 to attacks for 3 rounds
Move: Wade to BE40

HPs 40 / 40   Saves +3/9/5 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +4 dodge = 24   Init +7 (+11)   Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Active Stances: Riven Hourglass
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)
Broken Blade strike (strike)

_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects
Planar armament : ignore DR 5
Fast healing 4 :  9/10 remaining

----------


## u-b

With surprising quickness, Lizuga advances through the water all the way into the cave where the action is. She also blesses Rakieth for good measure. Adalbert, though, is not quite that fast. Nor that invisible, really, as the spell, which is supposed to work quite well both on land and underwater, fails to address the waves he induces wading through the water that, for him, is about neck-deep at the least. Rakieth moves further in and shoots past both the hag and the unconscious prisoner. Iris makes a shot wider still, but then gets the hag in the left arm for 5 damage. The hag hisses, but the arrow does not even stays lodged in there, so the attention to both the wound and the shooter is right now minimal. Insteadm, the hag points at Rakieth and pronounces... some sort of curse it seems? Neither of you knows the language. Meanwhile, most of fuaths swim underwater and try to use their claws on Rakieth's legs. That's lots of claws, but none manage to penetrate the elf's defenses. The one remaining fuath... babbles something while underwater? He points generally at you, Lizuga and Krusk feel a bit drowsy, but that is the end of the effect.

*Spoiler: Rakieth*
Show

DC 14 Will save or be staggered. Not sure how cover provided by the water reacts with AoOs, but since Rakieth can just stomp on those bastards, I rule he can thus AoO up to all three of them (they have reach 0, so must enter his space).
*Spoiler*
Show


All four fuaths are underwater and thus have cover against most attacks.

Claw (1d20+3)[16] for (1d3-2)[0]
Claw (1d20+3)[15] for (1d3-2)[0]
Claw (1d20+3)[9] for (1d3-2)[-1]
Claw (1d20+3)[17] for (1d3-2)[0]
Claw (1d20+3)[13] for (1d3-2)[0]

A sleep SLA, but with your HD you are unaffected.

*=> Party*

----------


## Erloas

Krusk advances through the water to Rakieth's side, trying to pull some of the attention away from him saying "Get clear if you can."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


I think with a double movement I can make it to BF41, though nothing else I can do due to the terrain.
Enter Iron Tortoise Stance, +5 reach for AOO, one additional AOO

Also I always forget about it, but my Aegis aura gives anyone within 20ft of me +2 AC/Will

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*Lizuga slows down again, and jabs the spike of her weapon, trying to skewer the small, swimming monsters. 

_Move to BF40. Standard: Piercing Strike at BD41 & BE41 atk - (1d20+8)[20], dam - (1d12+5)[16]+fire - (1d6)[6]. Arguably only -2 to hit with a piercing weapon?
_


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 21|Fort +6 Ref +3 Will +8|HP: 45/46 
Perception +12, Initiative +2
Healer's Hand 3/6
Triage 2/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar (boost), Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 16 or new save), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other), Goring Strike (strike 15' line, +2d6 damage, fort 17 or bleed 1d4). Stance: Armaments of the Empire

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

Rakieth stops as the magic hits him, a wave of energy that leaves him reeling confused as the small creatures swarm into his space. *"What did you do..."* he mumbles, slurring slightly at the sea hag as with his vision spotty and limbs moving like treacle he just brigs his fist down on the nearest of the little sea gremlins. 




*Spoiler:* 
Show



Swift: Change stance to scarlet einhander
Standard: Punch one of them (1d20+9)[*11*] dam (1d8+3)[*8*]+(1d6)[*6*]

HPs 40 / 40   Saves +3/9/5 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +2 dodge = 22   Init +7    Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Active Stances: Scarlet Einhander
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)
Broken Blade strike (strike)

_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects
Planar armament : ignore DR 5
Fast healing 4 :  8/10 remaining
*Staggered* for ??

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h))

I shall be your reckoning. Adalbert shouts as he takes in a mouthful of water, a fitting price for verbose tantrums. Eventually. he adds exasperated.

*Spoiler*
Show

Double move onwards.

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

"Vile hag!". Iris keeps the arrows flying, covering her companions as they advance.

*Spoiler: actions*
Show

 5ft step
*Full:* longbow (1d20+6)[*21*] (+3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon, -2 Rapid Shot) damage (1d8+3)[*11*]
longbow (1d20+6)[*17*] (+3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon, -2 Rapid Shot) damage (1d8+3)[*6*]

----------


## u-b

Krusk and 	Adalbert advance through deep water, having various success. Lizuga gets two gremlins with one strike while Rakieth next to her struggles to do anything at all under the effect of the curse and definitely misses with his shaky attack. From behind the back rank, Iris shoots two arrows, both hitting the hag. The hag seems genuinely annoyed and steps back to interpose the unconscious woman tied to a post between her and the shooter. She shouts someting unintelligible and points at Lizuga. Then she shouts something else. The gremlins - that is, the one next to Rakieth and the other one who swims quickly to join him, seem to advertise their presence, but do nothing much...

*Spoiler: Rakieth*
Show

Staggered.
*Spoiler: Lizuga*
Show

DC 14 Will save or be staggered.
*Spoiler*
Show


The tied woman is in BA41 (not shown). She provides the hag with soft cover against attacks from the east, but does not restrict movement.

*=> Party (everyone, any order)*

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

Still feeling unsteady with crossed vision and a feeling like moving through treacle Rakieth tries to shake his head to clear his vision. Again he lashes out towrads the gremlin, a glance at the others and a slurred *"What has she done to me"*



*Spoiler:* 
Show



Standard: Punch one of the gremlins (1d20+9)[*27*] dam (1d8+3)[*5*]+(1d6)[*1*]


HPs 40 / 40   Saves +3/9/5 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +2 dodge = 22   Init +7    Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Active Stances: Scarlet Einhander
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)
Broken Blade strike (strike)

_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects
Planar armament : ignore DR 5
Fast healing 4 :  7/10 remaining
*Staggered* for ??

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*Lizuga smirks as the two gremlins fall to her weapon. She strides forwards, dismissing the threat from the remaining two, and fires a beam of sunlight at the hag, making sure not to endanger the hostage. *"Desist!"*, she yells, echoing in the cavern. 

_Recover maneuvers with Victorious Recovery. Move to BD39, provoking AoO from both Gremlins. Swift: Encouraging Roar. Standard: Curate's Strike at the Hag. ranged touch - (1d20+9)[16], NL force dam - (1d6+6)[9]. If it hits, Rakieth gets a new save against one effect._


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 21|Fort +6 Ref +3 Will +8|HP: 45/46 
Perception +12, Initiative +2
Healer's Hand 3/6
Triage 2/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar (boost), Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 16 or new save), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other), Goring Strike (strike 15' line, +2d6 damage, fort 17 or bleed 1d4). Stance: Armaments of the Empire

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

With her targets limited, Iris wades slowly forward with her bow drawn. 

*Spoiler: actions*
Show

 *Move:* Advance forward
*Readied standard:* longbow (1d20+8)[*16*] (+3 BAB, +4 Dex, +1 weapon) damage (1d8+3)[*4*]

Shoot at any enemy that breaks cover.
Soft cover from allies and shooting into melee has no penalty.

----------


## u-b

Rakieth's punch hits, but does not knock the gremlin out. Krusk cleanly takes out another, but is unable to finish the one that Rakieth has hit. Iris advances, bow ready. Adalbert just advances, trying to keep his mouth and nose above the water. He does not expect the hag to go into melee, so ends up right beside Krusk. Lizuga moves to the side to avoid the "hostage" (or what) and blasts the hag with some magical force to better persuade her to back off. That _sorta_ works... "sorta" meaning the hag curses the third one of you then retreats west into the deeper water, dives in and tries to swim under the water to the next cave further west.

*Spoiler: Krusk*
Show

DC 14 Will save or be staggered.
*Spoiler*
Show


The gremlin does not take the AoO. In fact, he seems to do nothing but defending himself.
Rakieth gets a new save (DC 14 Will).

Krusk falchion: (1d20+9)[20] for (2d4+4)[11]
Krusk falchion: (1d20+4)[12] for (2d4+4)[9]

The hag has cover under the water.

*=> Party (everyone, any order)*

----------


## DrK

*Spoiler: Rakieth Will Save*
Show



Rolling the bonus Will save (1d20+5)[*10*] DC 14

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

Still feeling unsteady with crossed vision and a feeling like moving through treacle Rakieth tries to shake his head to clear his vision. Again he lashes out towrads the gremlin, a glance at the others and a slurred *"What has she done to me"*. His mind still reeled as he waited for the effects of the hag's spell to end. 



*Spoiler:* 
Show



Move to AZ41 w/10ft of move left he'll jump after them (1d20+12)[*16*] (if more than 10ft than he may end up in "hang time" in midair 

HPs 40 / 40   Saves +3/9/5 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +2 dodge = 22   Init +7    Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Active Stances: Scarlet Einhander
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)
Broken Blade strike (strike)

_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects
Planar armament : ignore DR 5
Fast healing 4 :  6/10 remaining
*Staggered* for ??

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*Lizuga wades towards the figure slumped against the stake. The others are more than capable of taking care of that hag, probably. Let's see who this is. And keep an eye on Adalbert, see to it tht he doesn't drown himself. 

_Double move_


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 21|Fort +6 Ref +3 Will +8|HP: 45/46 
Perception +12, Initiative +2
Healer's Hand 3/6
Triage 2/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar (boost), Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 16 or new save), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other), Goring Strike (strike 15' line, +2d6 damage, fort 17 or bleed 1d4). Stance: Armaments of the Empire

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

Iris too wades forward. Bow in hand, she covers the group in case of any surprises, offering a hand where needed. 

*Spoiler: actions*
Show

 *Full:* Double move to BD43 or thereabouts

----------


## Erloas

Krusk shrugs off whatever magic the hag tried to use against him, then moves forward onto the island taking a better look at the hostage the hag had tied up but watching carefully for her movements.

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+5)[*24*] Will vs DC14 staggered

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h))

Adalbert begrudingly throws a ray of frostfire into the depths.

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d100)[*18*] miss chance if the water gives concealment as well.
(1d20+7)[*20*] (just add the cover bonus to AC then). 
(1d3+6)[*7*] fire damage using Ray of Frost transmuted to fire.

----------


## u-b

You let the hag go and she does so, swimming away to the west. The last remaining gremlin gets blasted by a spectacular thin jet of fire-turning-steam, flounders to get himself together and passes out. No other dangers surface. The woman tied to the post is still alive, complete with breath and pulse. If you would ignore her being tortured for it seems like days, she seems to be quite beautiful and in a good physical shape. She has traces of clothing and the muscles do speak for themselves. The face of the woman is covered in a lot of much older scars, forming something that you can sort of describe as "artwork". Given your discoveried, you are sure can nail her affiliation, whether that's former or current. A Gray Maiden. A personal bodyguard of the deposed Queen Ileosa Arabasti of Korvosa. You've found their graves, you've found their gear, and now, them. One even alive.

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h))

Completely different to his usual friendly demeanor Adalbert spits out right in front of the Grey Maiden. This woman is a queensguard, a servant to tyranny and death. A Chelish loyalist. I'd say we kill her right here and now, but I think she is more valuable alive. You can practically hear his teeth grind with the sentence.

As you remember Adalbert's mother was an active resistance member in Cheliax, who sent her son to the freed city of Pezzack's Academy of Applied Magics. In a result the halfling is not on good speaking terms with anyone aligned with the empire aligned with Asmodeus. Hey, are you awake? he asks, keeping his distance and a spell ready.

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu*Lizuga turns to frown at Adalbert before returning to the captive. *"Tut tut"*, she mutters to herself, as her fingers trace the scars on the woman's face. _"These are old. Deliberate. Savage, like something an Orc or Shoanti would bear. Well, enough shenanigans, we don't know when that haf will return..."_ 

Lizuga reaches out and heals the woman (15 hp).


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 21|Fort +6 Ref +3 Will +8|HP: 45/46 
Perception +12, Initiative +2
Healer's Hand 3/6
Triage 1/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar (boost), Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 16 or new save), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other), Goring Strike (strike 15' line, +2d6 damage, fort 17 or bleed 1d4). Stance: Armaments of the Empire

----------


## u-b

The woman bound to the post blinks, opens her eyes and looks around. She seems to have some mixed feelings seing neither the hag nor her corpse. *"Thank you! Thank you, whoever you are! Helanda Mertein at your... service."* She frowns when she comes to realize she's not so much at your service as at your mercy. *"Will you please let me off this post?"*

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h))

I think my more ... burly friends are better help with that. I must inquire, milady, what does a queensguard do down here? Anyone naive enough to think all halflings are cute little critters could have fallen for Adalbert's friendly words. But most people can hear a not so subtle hostility in his words.

*Spoiler*
Show

Rolling diplomacy to see if Adalbert can keep up his friendly facade for now. I would try to improve her disposition towards us with a regular minute-long check though as a side of the getting to know her. (1d20+10)[*13*]

----------


## u-b

She does not seem very happy at being called "queensguard". *"Why, serving some sort of bitch queen, apparently. And doing it with not enough of devotion to warrant not being thrown to the hag."* She spits. *"The slut got our whole platoon and thinks it is funny!"* She smirks in not-quite-happy way, apparently aware that Adalbert is not a sympathiser. *"Better luck to your lot?"*

*Spoiler*
Show

Sense motive: (1d20+6)[25]

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

Still cursed by the strange feeling of vertigo Rakieth staggers towards the woman. He looks at her, *"You don't seem to have much luck. The witch had spoken of you apparently. But that hag will get whats coming to it if it dares to return."* Sitting on the island and shaking his head he looks back to Lizuga, *"Lizuga... I feel strange. Is there anything you can do to help?"* 



*Spoiler:* 
Show




HPs 40 / 40   Saves +3/9/5 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +2 dodge = 22   Init +7    Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Active Stances: Scarlet Einhander
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)
Broken Blade strike (strike)

_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects
Planar armament : ignore DR 5
Fast healing 4 :  6/10 remaining
*Staggered* for ??

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu**"Oh, Rakieth. Come here..."*. With a firm grip on Rakieth's shoulder, she restores his sense of balance. 

She turns back to the bound woman. *"I understand from my friend that you are a bad person. You probably don't deserve compassion"*. The words hang in the air for a moment, as Lizuga stares at the captive. Then she sighs. *"But that ain't how it works. Tell me. What will happen if we set you free?"* 


_Triage with the Recovering Touch and Improved Recovering Touch cures Staggered_ 


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 21|Fort +6 Ref +3 Will +8|HP: 45/46 
Perception +12, Initiative +2
Healer's Hand 3/6
Triage 0/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar (boost), Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 16 or new save), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other), Goring Strike (strike 15' line, +2d6 damage, fort 17 or bleed 1d4). Stance: Armaments of the Empire

----------


## u-b

She seems to make a honest effort thinking about the question. Then she answers. *"Presuming you continue, I gather? You would most likely be slaughtered by the troop. Of, failing that, enslaved to take their place. And I will do my best to make my way out. Might as well die trying. Did you leave the way clear?"*

*Spoiler*
Show




> _Triage with the Recovering Touch and Improved Recovering Touch cures Staggered_


Woo! That's good! Otherwise, he'd be entitled to make a new save _in the morning_...

----------


## Ghostfoot

*Iris*

"What if we wait, back on the beach? That seemed a reasonable compromise. Is that where we meet your 'queen'? 

Why would she want to dispose of you and your fellow troopers, and force us to become her new guards? Has she been ensorcelled?"

*Spoiler: some actions*
Show

Discern lies
Sense motive (1d20+13)[*22*]
Detect alignment

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

Rakieth shivers as Lizuga touches him. *"Thank you. Once more your skills have restored me. I do not know where you have learned these things but I'm glad that you are with us."* Shaking his head and bouncing lightly on his feet as if testing his muscles he glances back at the now freed lady. *"So, who is the troop and how have they been enchanted and by who?"*

He skulks forward, keeping an eye open as he looks at the cave entrance where the hag fled. His bow restrung and an angry look on his elven face



*Spoiler:* 
Show




HPs 40 / 40   Saves +3/9/5 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +2 dodge = 22   Init +7    Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Active Stances: Scarlet Einhander
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)
Broken Blade strike (strike)

_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects
Planar armament : ignore DR 5

----------


## Erloas

Krusk walks around a bit looking closely at the captive, trying to judge her abilities, and watching out for the hag.  "We did hear a few rumors about your group, you've been down here a while I take it?  If you provide us with information we can trade it for information on what you can expect heading back up, maybe a simple weapon just in case"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


I'm not sure the best choice, maybe just perception?

perception
(1d20+6)[*13*]
just trying to judge her experience, martial prowess or other combat skills she might have, to get an idea of how powerful her companions may have been.

----------


## u-b

Iris senses no alignment aura, which is quite normal for a lot of normal people. She shrugs, as much as her bonds allow her. *"If you wait on the beach, you'll be had on the beach. We've been had before we got here. Did away with some of her thralls. Were taken to replace them. Now she has more than enough. In fact, that's why I am here. She got fed with not having enough magic available for her research, so started playing with not refreshing the charms. That went both ways. Our group has been found conspiring to find out what the hell she is and how we can get rid of her. If you are good, she will prefer your group to have around instead of mine. She'll probably still have and Quenelle and Oriana, but can just ditch the rest."* She thinks of something, looking at Lizuga. *"That could have been good camouflage if not for the plate. She would never wear plate, so you are off by a lot by that thing alone."* She forces a smirk on her face on the proposed "trade". *"Oh, my... Sure, the information I have. Whether I trade it... say that you free me right now for what I have already told you. You give me good weapon for telling the number of troops. And..."* She seems to think what else she could get out of you, then seems to have an "aha" sort of moment. *"Hey, how about we help each other? You help us, we help you. You promise not to kill any of them and I'll make those not charmed to take your side. Deal?"* She does not seem to be lying.

----------


## CasualViking

*Lizuga Manescu**"I like that suggestion. It saves the lives of people who don't need to die. But you're trying to sell me my own pig, here. You have been given your *life*"*. Lizuga pauses for a moment to let that sink in, to give the bound woman time to challenge that assertion, knowing that she won't. 

*"A bit of talk is hardly a fair price for your life and your freedom, hmm? Now. I don't trust you. I will release you, and we will arm you. And I will trust you to be *sensible*"*. 

Lizuga draws back, leaving the knots still tied. She grabs the captive by her chin. *"Look at me. I won't force your word. But I'm looking at you now, and I will see you understand this. You did not successfully bargain for your life and freedom. I am giving it to you. As a gift. I will demand no repayment, but you will remember this".* 

Lizuga undoes the knots, her tone now conversational. *"I have two enchanted shortswords. I will..."* - Lizuga swallows the word _happily_ as the lie that it is - *"lend you one, both if it would make a difference. I also have my longbow, a hundred pound draw, that I could lend you"*. 


*Spoiler: Stats*
Show

AC 22, Touch 13, FF 20, CMD 21|Fort +6 Ref +3 Will +8|HP: 45/46 
Perception +12, Initiative +2
Healer's Hand 3/6
Triage 0/4. Maneuvers readied: Encouraging Roar (boost), Kill the Wounded, Curate's Strike (heals 16 or new save), Piercing Strike (+5' reach, attack two targets next to each other), Goring Strike (strike 15' line, +2d6 damage, fort 17 or bleed 1d4). Stance: Armaments of the Empire

----------


## DrK

* Rakieth Anlec*

Rakieth returning from the edge of the cave. *"I am not as polite as Lizuga here. Where is the way deeper into these caves or caverns to see what riches or treasures lie at the heart of this. Or wear your former mistress is"*. He taps his foot impatiently waiting for the answer. 



*Spoiler:* 
Show




HPs 40 / 40   Saves +3/9/5 (+2 Vs Enchant, +2 vs Traps)
AC  20 (FF 20 Touch 15) +2 dodge = 22   Init +7    Perception +9 (11 vs traps) Darkvision 60ft/Lowlight vision

Abilities
Inspiration 5 /5 Remaining _(+1d6 on skill check, Free on Knowledge/S.motive Perception, 2 points for Saves / Attack rolls)_
Sneak Attack +2d6
Trapfinding +2
Uncanny Dodge

Path of War
Active Stances: Scarlet Einhander
Body of Night _(Heal ranks to Stealth, +4 to hit/+1d6 dam Vs FFooted)_
Scarlet Einhander _(If one weapon fighting, +1d6 damage, +2 shield AC)_
Riven Hourglass _(+4 Dodge AC/Initiative, Immune to Slow, 20% Spell Miss chance)_ 

Moves 
Hunting Serpent (strike)
Dizzying Venom (boost)
Sun Dips Low (Counter)
Iron Fang (strike)
Sight Piercing Fang (strike)
Broken Blade strike (strike)

_Instead of recovering maneuvers like a standard stalker, a vigilante must open his mind to the flow of battle and the inherent patterns therein as a full-round action. When he does so, he recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to his vigilante initiation modifier (minimum 2), gains a +4 insight bonus to his AC for one round and can move up to to his speed during the action, provoking attacks of opportunity as normal. In addition, the next attack he makes this encounter adds his sneak attack damage if it hits, regardless of whether or not the target his flanked or flat-footed. Alternately, the vigilante can center his awareness and recover a single maneuver as a standard action._

Conditional effects
Planar armament : ignore DR 5

----------


## u-b

*"Life. Sure, a good thing to have."* She bites her lip, then continues. *"Listen you, we've given our lives to a cause. A cause that is still not quite lost, so our lives are still not quite ours. We are here to take a specific thing. We can do our best not to obstruct your quest for riches, well, maybe lead you past barracks, or we can do our best to aid you in your quest for riches all the way through, that would depend on whether we can have the thing. It is just one thing and I will name it when I see it, but you'll have to decide on it sooner than that. I'll give you directions either way."* She turns to Rakieth to explain it further. *"There are no caves from here on. Well, a hidden one past the beach, and that's it. Then there are quarters, bath, dump and teleporter. And past the teleporter, more rooms, stairs and teleporters. Only Quenelle and Oriana ever went past upstairs teleporters. I believe that leads into the statue itself. The not-quite-Sorshen resides at the top, but she does go everywhere. We have a chest full of gold here in the quarters, but it's her places that hold the real stuff."*

She takes a shortsword, not quite sure what she is to make out of it, but seems to conclude that it is better than nothing.

----------


## Spore

*Adalbert Hornwood*
Halfling Mage
AC: 18 HP: 26/26
touch: 14, ff: 15, CMD: 13
Conditions: Anger +1, Mage Armor (4h), Longstrider (5h))

The halfling's anger does not subside completely, but Adalbert starts to see the similar struggles here. If they are to be deterred from attacking I am happy not to slaughter your _comrades_. He would be caught dead thinking of human lives as ranks, numbers of soldiers rather than individuals. But my colleagues are fighting fit, I however can not say the same for me. I was prepared for a golem fight, not for an enchantress.

He turns to the others. There seems to be no hurry here. The best I can aid you with is an electric touch and then some souped up firebolts. After that my combat abilities are reduced to parlor tricks and harsh language. If we would retreat I think I have recollected some classic wizarding formulae to improve our odds, starting with abjuring the witches' charms, flaming rays, enhancements and even the odd fireball.

*Spoiler*
Show

Mechanically Adalbert is still a vancian caster, and I am all out of spell slots. Protection from Evil, Invisibility, Bull's Strength, Fireball and Fly (or Haste) might be strategies worth working around, else I can really just throw touch attacks of fire, which are entirely pointless against demons should we meet them.

----------


## u-b

*"Mmm... well, I ask you not to kill even those who will be attacking. And then the other half will help you to subdue the first half. Or some such, I don't know the actual number still controlled by the "Sorshen". "*

----------


## Erloas

"So what can we expect once we go through the door?  I also think you should be near the front to talk with your companions before they attack?"  Krusk asks her, then looks around the room a little bit again.  "Is there anything else here that we need to check out" and to the others "and should we kill the hag before we move on so there are no surprises when we're leaving?  Also does anyone have anything to help counter the magic compulsion that we now know she has access to?"

----------

